# [Sammelthread] Guild Wars 2



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

Hallo Community! ​ 
Herzlich Willkommen im Sammelthread von *Guild Wars 2*!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viele von euch habe sicher den ersten Teil des kostenlosen MMORPG´s gespielt. Nun steht der zweite Teil in den Startlöchern und lockt mit allerlei Neuheiten. Der Entwickler "ArenaNet" hat sich für die Fans eine Menge neuer Dinge einfallen lassen. Man darf also gespannt sein! Wie hieß es doch schon in "Herr der Ringe"? "Die Welt ist im Wandel..." und genau das trifft auf Guild Wars auch zu...​ 
Doch alles der Reihe nach:​ 
*Die Story:*​ 
Die Geschichte von Guild Wars 2 beginnt 250 Jahre nach dem Ende des ersten Teils.
In diesen 250 Jahren ist viel geschehen. Kriege und Unruhen zogen über das Land und forderten bei allen Völkern ihren Tribut.
Die Schamanen regieren nicht mehr über die Charr, die Menschen haben große Gebiete verloren, die Asura haben die Oberfläche besiedelt, die Norn wurden aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben und die Sylvari wurden geboren. Aber auch ein neuer Feind hat das Licht der Welt erblickt, und schickt sich an, die Völker zu vernichten.
Aus den tiefen Tyrias sind die Drachen erwacht und einer von ihnen, _Zhaitan_, erweckte das versunkene Reich Orr und tötet damit viele Wesen, die jetzt als Untote für ihn kämpfen. Seine Seetruppen kontrollieren das Meer und verhindern damit jeglichen Kontakt nach Cantha. Der Drache _Primordus_ vernichtete die Tiefen von Tyria wodurch die Asura auf die Oberfläche getrieben worden waren. Durch diese neue Bedrohung müssen sich alle Völker verbünden, um den Kampf gegen die Drachen zu gewinnen.​ 

*Die spielbaren Völker:*​ 
*Die Asura:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie mögen körperlich klein sein, aber die magischen Erfinder dieses unterirdischen Volks sind intellektuelle Riesen. Diese unglaublich intelligenten Wesen behaupten ihre natürliche Überlegenheit durch Ihr Wissen und Ihre magischen und handwerklichen Fähigkeiten. In der Welt der Asura überleben nicht die Starken, sondern die Schlauen.​ 
*Zitat:*
*"Der Verstand, nicht die Faust, wird die Welt verändern."*​ 

*Die Geschichte der Asura: *​ 



Spoiler



Die Asura sind eigentlich ein unter der Erde lebendes Volk, das sich perfekt an das Leben in den höhlenartigen Bauten tief unter der Oberfläche angepasst hat. So entwickelten sie herausragende Sinne - ihren langen, breiten Ohren und leuchtenden Augen entgeht nichts - und scharfe Zähne, die ihnen eine alles fressende Ernährung ermöglichen. Ihr Volk zeichnete sich durchweg durch eine überragende Intelligenz aus, mit der sie das Wesen der Magie selbst analysierten, entschlüsselten und sich zunutze machten. Dank dieser Macht breiteten sie sich in den gesamten Tiefen von Tyria aus. Ferne Orte verbanden sie über ihre Asura-Portale, und an Stätten mit besonders großer arkaner Macht errichteten sie imposante unterirdische Zitadellen.​ 
Mit Erschrecken mussten sie feststellen, dass eine dieser Stätten sich als die Heimat eines Alt-Drachen-Champions herausstellte. So versetzten sie den Großen Zerstörer in Aufruhr, ein legendäres Wesen unter den Zwergen. Mit den Portalen, die die Asura selbst über seinem Horst errichtet hatten, entsandt er seine Diener über den gesamten Untergrund und richtete die Zivilisation der Asura fast vollständig zugrunde. Den Überlebenden blieb nichts anderes übrig, als in die gefährliche und unbekannte Welt an der Oberfläche zu fliehen.​ 
Doch die Asura sind sehr erfinderisch. Bewaffnet mit dem Wissen, das sie retten konnten, und gesegnet mit einer ganzen Armee von kreativen Genies rissen sie schon bald die Herrschaft über die Befleckte Küste an sich. Ihre Golems verdrängten die Dschungel. Ihre Schwebezauber schützten ihre Siedlungen vor den Gefahren unter ihnen. Und ihre neu gestalteten Tore eröffneten ihnen den Weg durch eine neue Welt voller Bedrohungen und fremder Völker. Genialität und ein hohes Maß an Organisation verschafften ihnen den Vorteil, mit dem sie sich behaupten konnten.​ 
Die asurische Gesellschaft ist in so genannte _Krus_ gegliedert. Dabei handelt es sich um lose Forschungsorganisationen, die in der Regel von einem besonders brillanten Mitglied geleitet werden. Diese hoch motivierten und wettbewerbsorientierten Krus ordnen und fördern das magische Verständnis ihrer Mitglieder und streben danach, verlorenes Wissen wiederzuerlangen, neue Forschungsfelder zu schaffen und Antworten in ihrer alles umfassenden Ideologie der Ewigen Alchemie zu finden.​ 
Als Volk der magischen Wegbereiter und mystischen Erfinder haben die Asura sich in den Jahrhunderten seit ihrer Ankunft auf der Oberfläche prächtig entwickelt. Sie haben nützliche Völker zu Verbündeten gemacht und halten weniger nützliche unter Kontrolle. Neue Horizonte wurden entdeckt und altes Wissen wurde wiedererlangt.​ 
*Rata Sum*

Das beste und greifbarste Beispiel für die Magiebeherrschung der Asura ist ihre mächtige Stadt Rata Sum. An diesem Ort, der einst die Ruinen eines gescheiterten Volks beherbergte, haben die Asura ein Zeugnis ihrer Macht errichtet. Jetzt schwebt Rata Sum als dominierender riesenhafter Würfel über der Gegend und bildet mit seinen Wegen und den in kleinere Würfel aufgeteilten oberen Bereichen ein einziges, wundersames Rätsel. An den höchstgelegenen Orten der Stadt befinden sich die Labore und Besprechungsräume des Arkanen Rats, der Anführer des asurischen Volks. Die Tiefen dieses immensen Würfels werden noch immer von niemals schlafenden Golemdienern ausgehoben.​ 
Die Asura betrachten sich selbst als Individuen, die ihre Werke argwöhnisch beschützen. Dennoch gibt es mehrere Organisationen, die das Volk verbinden. Die wichtigste dieser Organisationen ist der Arkane Rat, der theoretisch eine Versammlung weiser Asura bildet, die die Gesetze des Volkes in die Tat umsetzen. In der Tat jedoch besteht diese Gruppe aus Asura, die nicht weise genug waren, sich vor dieser Aufgabe zu drücken. Die meisten Asura würden nämlich lieber ihre eigenen kreativen Ziele verfolgen, statt sich mit internen Feindseligkeiten und bürokratischen Streitereien auseinanderzusetzen.​ 
Rata Sum ist auch die Heimat der Kollegien der Asura: den Kollegien der Statik, Dynamik und Synergie. Jedes Kolleg verfügt über ein imposantes Gebäude, in dem vielversprechende Schüler, Lehrlinge und Gesellen ohne eigenes Labor arbeiten, ihr Wissen vertiefen und erfahrene Mentoren anlocken können. Die einzelnen Kollegien haben jeweils eine eigene Interpretationsweise der Internen Alchemie. Am Kolleg der Statik betrachtet man die Welt als mächtige und stützende Linien, die unveränderlich sind. Schüler dieses Kollegs versuchen, aus den verlorenen Lektionen der Vergangenheit zu lernen. Für das Kolleg der Dynamik ist die Welt aktiv und ändert sich fortlaufend. Daher ist für dieses Kolleg jedes abgeschlossene Experiment ein Erfolg. Das Kolleg der Synergie schließlich legt Wert auf die Verbindung zwischen den Dingen, also den Pausen zwischen den Takten. Seine Anhänger sind die mystischsten und theoretischsten Denker des Volkes.​ 
Obwohl Rata Sum das Zentrum bildet, haben die Asura ihre Labore und Forschungseinrichtungen überall an der Befleckten Küste verstreut errichtet. Ihr inneres Streben nach Innovation und der Drang, der Beste in seinem Metier zu werden, treibt die asurischen Meister und ihre Krus oft ins Hinterland, wo ihre Werke vor zu neugierigen Blicken und möglichen Konkurrenten sicher sind. Oft werden Labore daher in besonders entlegenen oder gefährlichen Gegenden errichtet. Wird ein Labor zerstört oder seine Arbeiter ermordet, könnten neue Entdeckungen vollständig verloren gehen. Für die Asura sind solche Ereignisse natürlich ein Fluch, doch die anderen Völker finden diesen Gedanken nicht sonderlich schlimm.​ 
*Wissen ist Macht*

Für das Volk der Asura ist der Wettbewerb ein ständiger Ansporn. Jeder Asura macht sich mit einer Gewissheit an die Forschungsarbeit, die auf seiner unermesslichen Intelligenz und seinem Selbstvertrauen beruht. Sie sind ein Volk verrückter Wissenschaftler, die alle ihre Einzigartigkeit unter Beweis stellen möchten.
Dieser Wettbewerb (und die damit verbundene mutmaßliche Überlegenheit) gilt auch im Vergleich mit anderen Völkern. Einige werden als mögliche Ressourcen betrachtet, wie beispielsweise die in der Alchemie begabten Hylek oder die Schaufler mit ihrer Schalltechnologie. Andere sind mögliche Angestellte, wie die Menschen oder Sylvari. Und wieder andere gelten nur als Ärgernis, das ausgelöscht werden muss, so zum Beispiel die nagerartigen Skritt, die die Asura aus ihrer Zeit unter der Erde nur allzu gut kennen.
Es ist nicht gerade überraschend, dass die größte Bedrohung für die Asura andere Asura sind. Abgesehen von der manchmal dramatischen oder sogar explosiven Natur ihrer Experimente hat sich eine Gruppe von Asura zusammengeschlossen, um eine eigene Meta-Kru zu schaffen. Diese als Inquestur bekannten Asura vereinen ihre Ressourcen in einer größeren Organisation und teilen ihr Wissen mit den anderen Mitgliedern, jedoch niemals mit Außenstehenden. Sie beteiligen sich intensiver an den Machenschaften einzelner Mitglieder und lassen sich von Moralvorstellungen weniger einschränken als andere Asura. Sie gehen sogar teilweise soweit, die Geister vernunftbegabter Wesen in ihren unablässigen Forschungen zu nutzen und auszunutzen. Das macht ihre Organisation nicht nur hoch effizient, sondern auch extrem gefährlich. Ihr Ziel ist kein geringeres als die Herrschaft über ganz Tyria, darunter auch über die Alt-Drachen. Und dabei lassen sie sich von nichts und niemandem aufhalten.​ 
*Gefährlicher Stolz*


Seit sie an der Oberfläche Tyrias aufgetaucht sind, war die Geschichte der Asura von Erfolg und Triumph über scheinbar unüberwindliche Hindernisse, ewige Gefahren und die Dummheit der Welt im Allgemeinen geprägt. Aus der Asche, die die Angriffe des Großen Zerstörers hinterließen, haben die Asura sich eine bessere Zukunft geschaffen. Und doch birgt gerade dieser Erfolg auch den Samen ihres möglichen Untergangs. Die Asura sind ein stolzes, ja geradezu hochmütiges Volk, das zwar über großes Wissen, aber nicht über unbegrenzte Weisheit verfügt. Und nicht selten führte großer Stolz zu einem tiefen Fall.


 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UihEJjwrZDo​ 

*Die Menschen:*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Widerstandskraft der Menschen wurde schon viele Male auf die Probe gestellt. Sie haben für ihre Sicherheit und Freiheit teuer bezahlt und doch blieb ihr Geist unerschüttert. Von der Invasion von Ascalon durch die wilden Charr bis zum Auftauchen des verlorenen Königreichs Orr aus den Tiefen der See wurde die Menschheit immer bekriegt und überwältigt. Die Menschen verloren große Teile ihrer Heimat. Jetzt haben sie nur noch ein Heimatland.das von Königin Jennah regierte Kryta. Sie schützen ein Land, das von Banditen und plündernden Zentauren bedrängt wird und von politischen Intrigen und Verrat innerlich zerrissen ist.​ 


*Zitat:*
*"...wir kämpfen für unsere Heimat, unsere Götter und unsere Königin. Nichts kann unseren Willen brechen."* ​ 
*Die Geschichte der Menschen:* ​ 


Spoiler



Die Menschen Tyrias stammen ursprünglich aus dem Süden. Von dort aus haben sie sich schnell in den Königreichen Orr, Kryta und Ascalon ausgebreitet und dabei andere Völker wie die Zentauren und Charr verdrängt. Interne Unstimmigkeiten und Kriege jedoch schwächten die Reiche der Menschen. Als schließlich die Charr in Ascalon einfielen, waren die Menschen nicht in der Lage, sich zu verteidigen.​ 
So fiel Ascalon im Großen Feuer der Charr-Magier. Doch statt sich den Charr zu unterwerfen beschwor König Adelbern das Feindfeuer, einen magischen Fluch, der sein Volk in geisterhafte ewige Wächter verwandelte. Orr versank im Meer - und erhob sich als Königreich der Untoten unter der Herrschaft eines Alt-Drachen wieder aus den Fluten. Löwenstein wurde überflutet und als Stadt der vielen Völker wiedergeboren. Kryta versank im Bürgerkrieg und konnte nur durch die Taten seiner mutigen Helden überleben.
Doch die Menschheit trotzte all diesen Widrigkeiten und bewahrte die Qualitäten, die ihr Volk und ihre Geschichte groß machten. Ungeachtet aller Herausforderungen, die an allen Seiten lauern, und aller Bedrohungen von innen und außen blühen die Menschen auf und überleben in einer Welt, die von Tag zu Tag tödlicher wird.
*Götterfels*​ 
Götterfels, die größte Stadt der Menschheit, wurde nach der Überflutung Löwensteins errichtet. Diese auf uralten krytischen Gräbern und strategisch klug auf einer Klippe erbaute Stadt ist eine unerschütterliche Bastion in einer bedrohlichen Welt. Neben den Überlebenden der anderen Menschenkönigreiche strömten auch Flüchtlinge aus weit entlegenen Ländern nach Götterfels, gelobten der Krone ihre Treue und schufen eine stolze und wunderschöne Stadt.​ 
Der Grundriss der Stadt ähnelt einem großen Wagenrad mit sechs Speichen. Diese Speichen bestehen aus Hochstraßen, die von den Außenmauern bis hin zum Hauptplatz im Herzen der Stadt führen. Hier dreht sich ein großes Planetenmodell unter einer riesigen Kuppel aus Kupfer und Glas, hier tragen die Minister ihre Wortgefechte aus und hier regiert Königin Jennah mit fester Hand.
*Bedrohungen von innen und außen*​ 
Von Götterfels aus erstreckt sich der lange Arm der Menschheit bis zu den umliegenden Hügeln und Gehöften und wacht schützend über die Bauern und Dorfbewohner Krytas. Ständige Belagerungen durch die Zentauren, die von den Bergen herabgestiegen sind, machen der Bevölkerung dort das Leben schwer. Den mächtigen Modniir-Zentauren ist es gelungen, die schwächeren Tamini und Harathi zu unterwerfen. Jetzt drängen sie diese dazu, die Enklaven der Menschen in ganz Kryta anzugreifen. Ihre ausgedehnten Raubzüge führen sie manchmal sogar bis an die Tore von Götterfels selbst.​ 
Doch nicht alle Feinde stammen aus anderen Völkern. In Gegenden, die sich dem starken Arm des Gesetzes entziehen, haben Banditen sich zusammengerottet und fallen in großen Banden über die örtliche Bevölkerung her. Die Seraphen wurden mit dem Schutz ihres Volkes betraut, doch angesichts der schier endlosen Zahl an Gegnern sind sie nur schwach vertreten.
Und als wäre die Lage nicht schon ausweglos genug, herrscht auch noch innerhalb der Mauern Krytas selbst Zwietracht. Königin Jennah wird von ihrem Volk hoch geschätzt, doch ihre auf den Werten der Gleichheit beruhende Herrschaft und der Waffenstillstand, den sie mit den Legionen der Charr geschlossen hat, sind dem Adel ein Dorn im Auge. So wurde die Kammer der Minister zu einer Brutstätte der Intrigen und Ränke. Die meisten davon spinnen sich um den Legatminister Caudecus der Weise, den viele als direkten Widersacher der Königin selbst betrachten.
*Das Erbe der Menschen*​ 
Nach dem Sieg über Abaddon zogen die Götter der Menschen sich aus Tyria zurück. Zwar haben sie ihre Anhänger nicht im Stich gelassen, doch sie ziehen es vor, sich nicht in deren Alltag einzumischen. Ähnlich wie Eltern, die ihren Kindern das Laufen beibringen, war die Zeit gekommen, loszulassen und das Kind alleine vorwärts taumeln zu lassen, auf dass es lernt, selbst aufzustehen, wenn es einmal fällt.​ 
Den Menschen in Götterfels ist dies bewusst. Ihnen ist klar, dass die Götter von ihnen erwarten, auf eigenen Füßen zu stehen. Die Namen der Sechs Götter (von anderen Völkern heute die Sechs Götter der Menschen genannt) liegen immer noch auf den Lippen ihrer Anhänger, und noch immer zeugen Schreine und Priester des Glaubens von ihrer Verehrung. Die Menschheit fühlt sich nicht von ihren Göttern verlassen, sondern auf die Probe gestellt. Und das ganze Volk ist entschlossen, nicht zu scheitern.
Ihre lange Geschichte erweckt in anderen Völkern den Eindruck, die Menschen seien engstirnig, altmodisch und konservativ. Doch das Volk an sich scheut keine Neuerungen. Angesichts des Aufstiegs der anderen Völker haben sie sich bemüht, sich anzupassen und mit ihnen Schritt zu halten. Sie interessieren sich für die Portaltechnologie der Asurer und die Waffen der Charr. Die Menschen sind ein Volk der Tüftler und Handwerker. Bedeutende Erfinder wie Uzolan der Künstler helfen ihnen dabei, ihr Wissen zu vertiefen.​ 
Das größte Erbe der Menschheit jedoch ist das der Helden. Selbst der jüngste Sylvari weiß, dass die größten Helden Tyrias Menschen waren. Und ihre Fußstapfen sind es, in die die anderen Völker jetzt treten müssen.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2U7uCBpX0s​ 





*Die Sylvari:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vor langer Zeit pflanzte ein Soldat einen sonderbaren Samen in den Tiefen des Dschungels von Maguuma. Der Blasse Baum wuchs jahrhundertelang, seine Äste breiteten sich über den Wald aus, bis er endlich - vor fünfundzwanzig Jahren - blühte und die Erstgeborenen die Welt betraten. Jedes Jahr folgten weitere Sylvari, voller Verwunderung und auf der Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens in diesem fremden Land. Geprägt von dem Traum, der sie nährte, bevor sie erwachten, bereisen die Sylvari jetzt Tyria auf der Suche nach Abenteuern und ihrem Platz in der Welt. Sie versuchen, Neugier mit Pflichtbewusstsein, Eifer mit Ritterlichkeit und Kriegslust mit Ehre in Einklang zu bringen.​ 




*Zitat:*
*"Das böse bedroht Tyria, doch unser Traum wird uns durch die Finsterniss führen ... zum Morgengrauen."*​ 


*Die Geschichte der Sylvari:* ​ 



Spoiler



_*„Es gab eine Zeit, in der ich diese Welt verfluchte, weil sie mir alles genommen hat, was ich je besaß und liebte. Doch seit ich hier lebe, beginne ich zu verstehen, dass unsere Erinnerungen - auch die schmerzhaften - die Samen unserer Identität sind. Sie formen unser Wachstum."*_ —Ronan, Mensch, früher von der Glänzenden Klinge.​ 


Die Geschichte der Sylvari beginnt mit einem Menschen und einem Zentauren. Der Mensch war Ronan, ein Krieger der Glänzenden Klinge. Als er von seiner Patrouille getrennt wurde, entdeckte er eine Höhle voller merkwürdiger Samen, die von mächtigen Pflanzenwesen bewacht wurde. Er nahm einen dieser Samen, um ihn seiner Familie zu schenken. Als er jedoch zuhause ankam, musste er mit Schrecken feststellen, dass sein gesamtes Dorf vom Weißen Mantel und seinen mächtigen Möchtegerngöttern, den Mursaat, abgeschlachtet worden war. Voller Trauer pflanzte er den Samen auf ihren Gräbern und schwor, nie wieder zum Schwert zu greifen.

Ventari, ein alter Zentaure, der die andauernden Konflikte ebenfalls leid war, schloss sich Ronan an. Gemeinsam gründeten sie eine kleine Gemeinschaft, eine Zuflucht für alle, die in einer grausamen Welt nach Frieden suchen. Aus dem Samen wuchs ein großer und stolzer Baum, unter dessen Zweigen Menschen und Zentauren ein Leben in Frieden führten. Mit der Zeit verstarb Ronan und auch der alte Ventari folgte ihm nach. Doch bevor er sein Leben hinter sich ließ, schnitzte der Zentaure seine Lehren in eine Marmortafel und legte sie zwischen den Wurzeln des Blassen Baums ab. Danach ging der älteste und weiseste der Zentauren von dieser Welt.
Der Baum wuchs und warf seinen Schatten über die Gegend, und schon bald trug er Früchte. Und im Herz dieser Früchte schlummerten die ersten Sylvari. Der blasse Baum wiegte sie sicher, sang ihnen Lieder vor und erzählte ihnen alles, was er von der Welt wusste. Er hegte einen Traum, der der Traum aller Sylvari sein sollte, ein Traum vom Leben der Menschen und der Weisheit der Zentauren. Als diese Sylvari als Erstgeborene das Licht der Welt erblickten, wussten sie schon ein wenig über sie und brannten darauf, mehr zu erfahren.​




Auf den ersten Blick sehen die Sylvari menschlich aus, doch schon der zweite Blick straft diese Annahme Lügen. Ihr Fleisch besteht aus Ranken und Blättern, ihr Haar aus Laub und Blüten und ihre Knochen aus festem Holz. In ihren Adern fließt goldenes Harz und ihre Haut ist mit Pollen bedeckt. Wenn sie als Erwachsene geboren (oder wie sie sagen „erweckt") werden, wissen sie bereits einiges über die Welt um sie herum. Vom ersten Augenblick an verfügen die Sylvari über ein angeborenes Ehrgefühl, unstillbare Neugier und das Bedürfnis, alles zu erforschen.

Und jeder Sylvari, der erforscht und etwas über die neue Welt erfährt, trägt dieses Wissen zum Blassen Baum, der es in seinen Liedern mit einer neuen Generation teilt.
*Der Hain*​




Heute beherrscht der Blasse Baum die Befleckte Küste und überragt sogar so manchen Berg. Im Schutz seines grünen Laubs haben die Sylvari ihr Zuhause gegründet. Der vom Baum erschaffene Hain ist eine blühende, organische Stadt mit mehreren Ebenen. Die Wurzeln und Zweige des Baums bilden breite Terrassen, auf denen andere Pflanzen sich niedergelassen haben und zu Häusern und Gebäuden geflochten wurden. Einige Sylvari haben ihr ganzes Leben unter dem Baum verbracht, doch die meisten gehen lieber auf Wanderschaft, um Abenteuer zu erleben und dorthin zu gehen, wo der Traum sie hinführen mag.

Die Gesellschaft der Sylvari ist in Häuser oder Zyklen eingeteilt. Sie sind der Meinung, dass die Persönlichkeit eines Wesens vom Tag seiner Erweckung bestimmt wird. Die im Zyklus der Morgendämmerung geborenen Sylvari sind in der Regel sehr gesprächig und diplomatisch. Die im Zyklus des Tages Geborenen sind meist gute Problemlöser und stellen sich Herausforderungen ohne Furcht. Die Sylvari aus dem Zyklus der Abenddämmerung sind oft intelligent und nachdenklich. Und die des Zyklus der Nacht sind still, verschlossen und behalten ihre Gedanken lieber für sich.
Die Erstgeborenen der Sylvari kommen Anführern am nächsten, doch der Respekt, der ihnen entgegengebracht wird, beruht ausschließlich auf ihrer Weisheit und der Zeit, die sie auf der Welt verbracht haben. Jedem Zyklus steht einer der Erstgeborenen als Weiser, als Ratgeber und als Lehrer für die neu Erwachten zur Seite. Der eigentliche Herrscher jedoch ist der Blasse Baum, der ihnen Mutter und Vater zugleich ist. Sein Lied klingt in allen Sylvari. Diejenigen unter ihnen, die nach Erleuchtung streben, reisen zum Herz des Baums, um mit ihm zu sprechen und seine Weisheit zu suchen.
*Ein Schatten im Traum*​




Obwohl die Sylvari ein junges Volk sind, müssen Sie sich Herausforderungen von innen und außen stellen. Nicht alle Völker heißen sie willkommen, und ihre frühen Erfahrungen mit den in der Nähe lebenden Asura haben ihnen gezeigt, dass auch nicht alle Wesen ihre tugendhafte Art teilen. Doch die größten Gefahren kommen aus dem Inneren, nämlich in Form derjenigen Sylvari, die den Traum ablehnen, und in Form einer Warnung innerhalb des Traums selbst. 

Jeder ungeborene Sylvari hört das Lied des Blassen Baums und erfährt von der Welt sowie das, was die anderen Sylvari gelernt haben. Doch viele träumen auch von einer rätselhaften Gefahr, die die Welt der Erwachten bedroht. Für die meisten ist dies nur ein flüchtiger Blick. Nur ein paar wenige, die großen Helden ihres Volkes, sehen die Schatten von Drachen und erkennen sie als Gefahr, die die Welt bedroht. Aus diesem Grund wissen die Sylvari besser als andere Völker, welche Herausforderung die Alt-Drachen darstellen. Die Ufer ihres Gebiets grenzen an das Meer des Leids. Tag für Tag werden untote Diener Zhaitans ans Land gespült und dürsten danach, alles zu plündern, was sie finden können. Die anderen Völkern lassen sich vielleicht von den Alt-Drachen verderben und in untote Diener oder Kristallwesen des Brands verwandeln, doch über den Geist der Sylvari haben die Drachen keine Macht. Die Kinder des Blassen Baums sterben einfach, bevor die Verderbnis Einzug halten kann. Aus diesem Grund glauben viele Sylvari, dass sie geboren wurden, um gegen die Drachen zu kämpfen, und deshalb mit einem Schutz gegen ihre schrecklichsten Mächte gesegnet wurden. Einige Gelehrte anderer Völker sind jedoch der Auffassung, dass die fremdartige Biologie der Sylvari der Verderbnis der Drachen einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Andere böse Zungen behaupten, dass die Sylvari für Drachen einfach abscheulich schmecken. Doch keiner kann mit Gewissheit sagen, was stimmt.​




Die Diener der Alt-Drachen sind jedoch nur eine Bedrohung unter vielen. Einige Sylvari haben die Lehren von Ventaris Tafel abgelehnt und behaupten, dass der Einfluss des Zentauren den Traum verkehrt hat. Sie suchen nach dem Schatten im Traum, wenden sich von dem ab, was sie „falsche Moral" nennen, und erforschen die dunklere Seite ihrer Persönlichkeit. Mit ihrem kalten, grausamen und erbarmungslosen Wesen halten diese Sylvari sich für die „echten Sylvari" und rechtmäßigen Kinder des Baums. Ihren Sinn in der Welt sehen sie darin, die Andersdenkenden ihres Volkes in diese Dunkelheit zu ziehen. Man kennt sie unter dem Namen „Albtraumhof". Mit jeder grausamen und bösen Tat fügen sie ihre Albträume zum Baum hinzu und hoffen, dass sie so das Gleichgewicht umkehren und den Elternbaum auf ihre Seite ziehen können. Die Anführerin des Albtraumhofs ist eine der Erstgeborenen, Großfürstin Faolain, die einst die geschätzte Begleiterin Caithes war.

*Eine schöne neue Welt*​




Zwar ist das Volk der Sylvari kleiner als die anderen großen Völker, doch mit jedem Tag erwachen neue Pflanzenwesen. Auch wenn sie neu in Tyria sind, wissen sie dank des Traums, worum es sich in der Welt handelt. Und dennoch sind sie neugierig und versuchen, alles kennenzulernen und zu verstehen, wovon sie noch nicht geträumt haben. Für sie steckt die Welt voller Möglichkeiten und Faszination.

Und obwohl noch kein Sylvari an Altersschwäche gestorben ist, haben sie erfahren, was der Tod bedeutet. Auch ihn finden sie unheimlich faszinierend.​


 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYTcWpjdIX8​ 



*Die Norn:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Norn sind Krieger, denen Sieg und Tapferkeit über alles geht. Sie sind Formwandler, die sich in die Tiergeister des Rabens, Bärens, Schneeleopards und Wolfs verwandeln können.
 Ihre Heimat sind die Zittergipfel.Sie leben ohne Regierung, ohne Oberhaupt und ohne größere Städte. Stattdessen leben sie in Gehöften oder befestigten Lagern. Das Ziel jeden Norns ist es, eine Legende und dadurch unsterblich zu werden.​ 
*Zitat:*
*"Wenn Ihr tapfer genug seid, werdet Ihr in Legenden ewig leben."*​ 


*Die Geschichte der Norn:* ​ 



Spoiler



Die Norn stammen aus den eisigen Bergen der Fernen Zittergipfel nördlich der Königreiche der Menschen. Ihre Geschichte ist eine Geschichte der Helden, Geister und unglaublichen Heldentaten. Nach dem Glauben der Norn bleibt ein Krieger unsterblich, solange seine Nachkommen sich an ihn erinnern und die Skalden am Lagerfeuer von seinen Taten singen. So war es seit ewigen Zeiten.

Doch mit dem Eintreffen des Eisdrachen Jormag sollte sich alles ändern. Erwacht aus seinem frostigen Schlaf brach der Alt-Drache über die Welt der Lebenden herein. Zuerst kämpften die Norn, wie sie immer gekämpft haben - als tapfere Helden, die die Bestie im Kampf zur Strecke bringen wollten. Hunderte verloren ihr Leben und die Norn wurden aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben.
Doch die Geister der Wildnis standen den Norn im Kampf zur Seite. Einige starben, um sie zu schützen, andere blieben zurück, um gegen Jormag in die Schlacht zu ziehen, und wurden nie mehr gesehen. Die wichtigsten Geister - der Wolf, der Bär, der Rabe und der Schneeleopard - führten die Norn in die Ländereien in Sicherheit, die einst Heimat der Zwerge waren.
*Hoelbrak*​




Traditionell neigen die Norn nicht dazu, Städte zu gründen. Sie bevorzugen einfache Behausungen mitten in der Wildnis, wo das Überleben von der eigenen Kraft und Fähigkeit abhängt. Dennoch bildet Hoelbrak das Zentrum der Norn-Gesellschaft, da es diese Zuflucht war, an die die Geister der Wildnis den großen Helden Aesgir und die fliehenden Norn geführt hatten. Seit der Gründung Hoelbraks kamen Norn aus allen Ecken der Zittergipfel hierher, um Handel zu treiben, Freunde zu treffen, mit Heldentaten zu prahlen und das ein oder andere Glas zu heben. Nur wenige haben die Stadt jedoch zu ihrem dauerhaften Wohnsitz erkoren. 

Jetzt wird Hoelbrak von Knut Weißbär, Aesgirs Enkel, beaufsichtigt, doch wer ihn als Anführer bezeichnet, wird nur Hohn und Spott ernten. Knuts Titel lautet "Der Meister der Halle". Er ist für die Sicherheit Hoelbraks verantwortlich, genauso wie sein Vater und Großvater vor ihm. Er stellt die Jungen auf die Probe und feiert ihre Heldentaten mit großen Zusammenkünften. Das Wolfsrudel unter der Führung seiner beiden Söhne hält die rauflustige und streitsüchtige Bevölkerung in Schach. 
Das Stadtbild Hoelbraks wird von fünf großen Gebäuden dominiert. Die Große Halle ist die Wohnstatt Knuts und beherbergt mit ihren hohen Galerien und Balkonen gleichzeitig die größten Helden des Volks. Jede der anderen vier Hallen ist einem der vier Geister der Wildnis gewidmet: dem Wolf, dem Bären, dem Raben und dem Schneeleoparden. Hier halten die Schamanen den Glauben am Leben und die Skalden erzählen die Geschichten derer, die schon lange nicht mehr auf der Welt weilen. Dies ist das Zentrum der Weisheit der Norn.
*Die Geister der Wildnis*​




Die Norn haben keine Götter nach dem menschlichen Verständnis des Begriffs. Stattdessen verehren sie die Geister der Wildnis, die als totemistische Mächte die großen Geister der Wildtiere verkörpern. Jedes Totem verfügt über eigene Werte und Lektionen, die sie den Norn vermitteln. Der Bär steht für Stärke, der Wolf für Gemeinschaft, der Rabe für Weisheit und der Schneeleopard für Gerissenheit und List. Es gibt auch andere Geister, die jedoch keiner Verehrung würdig, tot oder einfach verschollen sind. 

Die Norn haben die Fähigkeit, ihre Gestalt zu wandeln, um den Geistern zu gefallen. Während der Verwandlung stehen sie den Geistern näher und haben ein besseres Verständnis für die Macht der Wildnis. Die Norn genießen die Gaben des Lands, plündern es aber nicht, da die Weisheit der Geister ihre direkte und hitzige Natur besänftigt.
*Uralte Feinde und neue Herausforderungen*​




Die Norn haben sich überall in den Zittergipfeln ausgebreitet. Ihr Lager schlagen sie meist in der Nähe der besten Jagdgründe und der reinsten Bäche auf. Doch sie sind nicht alleine in ihrem neuen Land und müssen ihr Zuhause verteidigen. Und das ist ganz nach ihrem Geschmack.​ 


Vor langer Zeit herrschten die Zwerge über die tiefen Tälern und von Höhlen durchzogenen Bergen. Von einer uralten Magie verwandelt zogen diese kleinen Krieger sich in die Tiefen zurück, um die Schergen eines anderen Alt-Drachen zu bekämpfen. Jetzt haben ihre ehemaligen Sklaven und Diener der Schaufler das Land an der Oberfläche als ihr eigenes beansprucht und wetteifern mit den Norn darum.​ 


Auf den Berggipfeln haust eine weitere gefallene Spezies, die Jotun. Als einst weise und mächtige Wesen haben diese Riesen einen langen und harten Abstieg hinter sich. Heute sind sie kaum mehr als Wilde, die in den Ruinen der Zitadellen ihrer Ahnen überlebt haben und nun den Norn die Vorherrschaft streitig machen wollen. 

Die größte Bedrohung der Norn ist ihnen jedoch aus dem Norden gefolgt. Die Champions und Diener Jormags durchstreifen das Land und verderben den reinen Schnee und die mächtigen Wesen mit ihrem eisigen Atem. Doch am schlimmsten sind diejenigen unter den Norn selbst, die sich der Macht Jormags unterworfen haben. Sie verehren den Drachen als weiteren Geist und streben danach, von ihm zu lernen und seine Fertigkeiten zu beherrschen. Zu spät erkennen sie ihren eigenen Fehler, denn der Drache lehrt nur Verdorbenheit und Tod. 
*Die Macht der Norn*​




Zwar wurden sie von Jormag aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben, doch die Norn sind keinesfalls geschlagene und hilfsbedürftige Flüchtlinge. Stattdessen sehen sie den Alt-Drachen nur als weitere Herausforderung, die es zu meistern gilt. Wenn nicht heute, dann eben bald. Bis zu jedem Tag, an dem ein Held sich erhebt, den Zahn Jormags zerschmettert und die Norn wieder in ihre Heimat im Norden führt, leben die Norn jeden Tag, als wäre es ihr letzter. Die lebende Welt ist für sie eine Welt voller Wunder, voller Herausforderungen, voller Kämpfe und voller Gelegenheiten für wahre Heldengeschichten.​


 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJdh050pP_8​ 




*Die Charr*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

Die Charr wurden nach der Legende im Feuer des Krieges geschmiedet und sind erbarmungslose Krieger, die Furcht und Schrecken verbreiten. Ihre Hauptstadt/Festung ist die "schwarze Zitadelle". Die Waffenindustrie der Charr ist im ganzen Land gefürchtet und bekannt. Dadurch sind sie im Besitz von Feuerwaffen. Die Charr werden von klein auf als Krieger erzogen. Ihre Gesellschaft ist in Kriegsgruppen, Kompanien und die Legionen unterteilt. Dazu kommt, das jeder Charr einen Rang hat, was auf ihre alte militärische Kultur zurückzuführen ist. Man kann also sagen, sie leben und sterben für den Krieg. Ein Charr der keinen Krieg führen oder kämpfen will, ist auch kein Charr. ​ 
*Zitat:*
*"Mit dem dröhnen unserer Ambosse und dem Donner der Kanonen ringen wir dem Leben jeden Tag einzeln ab."*​ 


*Die Geschichte der Charr:* ​ 



Spoiler



Viele Jahre vor dem Eintreffen der Menschen nannten die Charr das offene Gelände östlich der Zittergipfel ihr Zuhause. Nachdem sie aus Ascalon vertrieben wurden, lagen sie Jahrhunderte lang mit den Menschen im Krieg, nur um am Ende zusehen zu müssen, wie die Götter und Technologien der Menschen all ihre Bemühungen zunichte machten. Schließlich vereinten sie sich jedoch und sind in die Königreiche der Menschen eingefallen. Das weite entfernte Kryta konnte ihrem Einfall standhalten, doch sowohl Orr als auch Ascalon entschieden sich letztendlich für eine Selbstzerstörung, bevor die Charr sie komplett vernichten konnten.​ 


Für ihren Erfolg mussten die Charr teuer bezahlen. Die alten Hochlegionen (Asche, Blut und Eisen) wurden von der Flammen-Legion unterjocht, die sich dem Studium verbotener Magie und der Verehrung falscher Götter verschrieben hatte. Der Flammen-Legion ist ebenfalls die Unterordnung der weiblichen Charr zuzuschreiben, die einstmals mit den Männern gleichgestellt waren. Der Krieg zog sich in die Länge und jeder Erfolg wurde als Zeichen für die Richtigkeit des Kreuzzugs der Flammen-Legion ausgelegt, während jeder Fehlschlag als Ausrede genutzt wurde, um andere zum Wohl der Schamanen der Flammen-Legion zu opfern.​ 


Zu guter Letzt konnten die Charr Ascalon zwar erobern, doch der wahnsinnige Menschenkönig des Reiches beschloss, seine eigene dunkle Magie – das Feindfeuer – zu beschwören. Dieser Zauber entriss der Bevölkerung die Seele und verfluchte sie, bis in alle Ewigkeit das Land als Geister zu bewachen. Die Flammen-Legion hatte zwar die Schlacht gewonnen, doch sollten ihr niemals enden wollende Aufstände folgen.​ 


Die weiblichen Charr trotzten der Herrschaft der Flammen-Legion und versammelten alle rebellischen Lager der anderen Charr-Legionen um sich. Nachdem die Anführerin der Aufständischen, Kalla Flammenklinge, die Unterstützung des Herrschers der Eisernen Legion gewinnen konnte, schlossen die Eiserne, die Blut- und die Asche-Legion sich der Rebellion an. Zusammen stürzten sie die Schamanen der Flammen-Legion und erlangten wieder Kontrolle über das Schicksal der Charr. Die Eiserne Legion übernahm die Herrschaft über Ascalon.​ 


Seit dieser Zeit mussten die Charr an mehreren Fronten gleichzeitig kämpfen. Ein ewiger und untoter Feind hat sich erhoben, um Ascalon zurückzugewinnen. Die Flammen-Legion ist zwar gebeugt, aber nicht gebrochen, und plant, die Herrschaft wieder an sich zu reißen. In der fernen Festung Ebonfalke währen die Kämpfe gegen die Menschen weiter an. Und vor Kurzem versengte der Älteste Drache Kralkatorrik Ascalon mit einem riesigen Drachenbrand. Doch trotz aller Widrigkeiten bleiben die Charr eine nicht zu unterschätzende Macht östlich der Zittergipfel sowie die Herren Ascalons.

*Die Schwarze Zitadelle*​




Nach dem Sturz der Flammen-Legion erhielt die Eiserne Legion von den anderen siegreichen Legionen die Kontrolle über das eroberte Königreich Ascalon. Auf den Ruinen der Menschenstadt Rin errichteten sie ihre Festungshauptstadt, die Schwarze Zitadelle. Noch immer sind am Fuß der Zitadelle die Reste der zerstörten Stadt sichtbar. Obwohl die Eiserne Legion offiziell die Vorherrschaft innehat, haben auch die Blut- und die Asche-Legion ihren Hauptsitz in der Stadt bezogen.

Aufgrund des technologischen Könnens der Eisernen Legion bildet die Stadt eine riesige Gießerei und das industrielle Zentrum der Charr. Dominiert wird die Schwarze Zitadelle vom Kern des Imperators, einem kolossalen kugelförmigen Bauwerk, in welchem die Hauptquartiere der drei Legionen sowie die Ämter der Tribune und der Kriegsrat zu finden sind. Dies ist der Ort, an dem die Legionen gemeinsam ihre Strategien entwickeln. Die Aufsicht über den Kern hat der Imperator der Eisernen Legion, Smodur der Unverzagte, der mit geübtem Auge alle Charr in Ascalon koordiniert.
*Eine Welt voller Gegner*​




Die Charr stehen vor gleich mehreren Herausforderungen. Obwohl sie die Herrscher Ascalons sind, ist diese Herrschaft weder so sicher oder stark wie sie es sich erhoffen. Nach dem Feindfeuer, das der letzte König von Ascalon beschworen hatte, waren die früheren Gebiete der Menschen von Geistern heimgesucht worden, die die Charr immer noch als Eindringlinge betrachten, die es zu vertreiben gilt.​ 


Auch die Flammen-Legion hat überlebt und sich in ihre Lager im Norden zurückgezogen. Von dort aus greifen sie die anderen Legionen weiterhin unablässig an und hoffen, so ihre Vorherrschaft zu untergraben und die Charr wieder für sich gewinnen zu können.

Doch die größte und dringendste Gefahr für die Charr geht vom Ältesten Drachen Kralkatorrik aus. Als er aus seinem Grab in den Tiefen befreit worden war, flog der Drache nach Süden und versengte und veränderte allein durch seine Gegenwart das Land unter sich. Die zerfurchte Landschaft teilt das östliche Ascalon in zwei Teile und dient als Schlachtfeld für den ständig andauernden Krieg zwischen den Dienern des Drachen und den Charr. Kralkatorris Weggang hatte jedoch noch eine andere Folge: Oger sind aus dem Flammenkamm im Osten gekrochen und versuchen nun, sich mit ihrer Schar in diesen neuen Gebieten niederzulassen.​




Auch die Menschen haben überlebt und halten tapfer in Ebonfalke stand. Hilfe aus Kryta und asurische Portale konnten verhinderten, dass die Stadt der jahrhundertelangen Belagerung zum Opfer fiel. Jetzt, im Angesicht der Macht eines Ältesten Drachen, haben die drei Legionen jedoch beschlossen, lieber mit den Menschen zu verhandeln anstatt zu kämpfen. Das Ergebnis dieser Verhandlungen ist ein vorläufiger Waffenstillstand. Sogar in der Schwarzen Zitadelle selbst wird die Anwesenheit von Menschen geduldet. Doch bis die langen Kriege in Vergessenheit geraten, werden noch Generationen kommen und gehen.

*Der Triumph der Charr*​




Trotz aller Herausforderungen haben die Charr sich in Ascalon prächtig entwickelt. Die großen Scherben des Großen Feuers werden jetzt von Gras und jungen Bäumen gesäumt. Die sanften Hügel des ehemaligen Königreichs, die einst vom Krieg in tausend Stücke gerissen wurden, sind jetzt wieder grün und dienen Herden von Fleischtieren zur Versorgung der Legionen als Weidegrund. Überall in der Landschaft ragen die mit Eisen verkleideten Lager der Legion hervor.

Aufgrund ihrer langen Geschichte voller Kriege sind die Charr das militärisch und technologisch fortschrittlichste Volk ganz Tyrias. Die Kunstfertigkeit ihrer Gewehre und Pistolen ist im ganzen Land bekannt. Auch ihre Schmiedekunst ist selbst den alten und legendären Zwergen bei Weitem überlegen. Zwar mag ein einzelner Kunsthandwerker vielleicht eine bessere Waffe schmieden können, doch bedenkt man die schiere Menge der Waffen, vermag kein anderes Volk, den Waffenkammern der Charr das Wasser zu reichen. Die fein gefertigten Waffen sind jedoch nicht der einzige Fortschritt, den die Charr verzeichnen können. Sie sind zudem berühmt für ihre exquisite Uhrmacherkunst und fertigen die feinsten federgetriebenen Geräte in ganz Tyria an.
Dank der strengen Organisation ihrer Kriegstrupps und der gnadenlosen Effizienz ihrer Anführer sind die Charr wie eh und je ein ernstzunehmender Feind, der sich seinen Gegnern als Einheit mit einem gemeinsamen Ziel in den Weg stellt. Sie haben Zwietracht im Inneren und Bedrohungen von außen überwunden und ihre Heimat wiedergewonnen. Und nun sind die Charr eines der stärksten und energiegeladensten Völker Tyrias, vor dem sich die Welt in Acht nehmen sollte.​



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0gbEIwCc3w​ 






*Die Charakterklassen:*​ 
Bis jetzt wurden 8 von 8 Klassen offiziell vorgestellt. Hier ein kleiner Überblick: ​ 



*Der Dieb:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Dieb ist ein Meister der Tarnung und verfügt über eine große Trickkiste. Er kann sich plötzlich in Luft auflösen, sich an den Gegner schleichen und dem Gegner Dinge stehlen, die er dann als Waffe benutzt. Was ihm an Rüstung und Gesundheit fehlt, kann er durch Schnelligkeit und Gewandtheit ausgleichen. Der Dieb attakiert gezielt die Schwachstellen des Gegners und ist Experte, wenn es darum geht, kritische Treffer an den Mann zu bringen.  ​ 



*Waffen*​ 
Der Dieb verwendet eine Kombination aus Nahkampf- und Distanzwaffen. Diese sind: ​ 
*Haupthand:* Schwert, Dolch und Pistole ​ 
*Begleithand:* Dolch und Pistole

*Zweihändig:* Kurzbogen​
​









*Der Wächter:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Wächter ist ein Kämpfer der seine Stärken sowohl im Angriff als auch in der Verteidigung ausspielen kann. Er verfügt über eine Reihe spezieller Ferigkeitsarten. Geisterwaffen helfen ihm im Kampf und können mächtige Angriffe durchführen. Symbole werden vom Wächter auf dem Boden platziert und fügen dem Gegner Schaden zu oder verleihen dem Verbündeten einen Vorteil. Schutzzauber markierten einen Bereich auf dem Boden, der von Feinden nicht überquert werden kann, während Verbündete sich frei darin bewegen können. ​ 




*Waffen:

*
 Der Wächter kann aus verschiedenen Nahkampfwaffen und magischen Waffen wählen. Es gibt folgende Wächterwaffen: ​ 
*Haupthand:* Streitkolben, Zepter, Schwert ​ 
*Begleithand:* Fokus, Schild, Fackel

*Zweihändig:* Großschwert, Hammer, Stab​
​











*Der Nekromant:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Nekromant beschwört aus Kadavern untote Diener die für ihn kämpfen er enzieht mit Hilfe von Fertigkeiten Lebensenergie und ist damit ein gefährlicher Gegner. Ihm stehen eine Reihe von besonderen Fertigkeiten zur Verfügung, um sein Ziel zu erreichen. Durch seine Bereichszauber die Feinde schädigen oder Verbündete unterstützen, ist er im Kampf ein mächtiger Verbündeter.  ​ 
*Waffen* ​ 
Wenn der der Nekromant in den Kampf zieht, kann er unter folgenden Waffen wählen: ​ 
*Haupthand:* Axt, Dolch, Zepter ​ 
*Begleithand:* Dolch, Fokus, Kriegshorn 

*Zweihändig:* Stab​
​











*Der Krieger:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Krieger ist ein Meister der Waffen, der sich auf seine Geschwindigkeit, Kraft, Widerstandsfähigkeit und schwere Rüstung verlässt, um im Kampf zu überleben. Quasi der "Hau-Drauf" einer Gruppe. Seine Angriffskombinationen stellen für jeden Gegner eine tödliche Gefahr da. ​ 

*Waffen* ​ 
Ein Krieger kann neun unterschiedliche Waffen nutzen. Jede Waffe kann wiederum auf 19 unterschiedliche Weisen eingesetzt werden. Es gibt folgende Kriegerwaffen: ​ 

*Haupthand:* Schwert, Axt, Streitkolben ​ 
*Begleithand:* Schild, Kriegshorn, Schwert, Axt, Streitkolben

*Zweihändig:* Zweihänder, Hammer, Langbogen, Gewehr​
​

*Der Elementarmagier:* ​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

Die Elementarmagierin kanalisiert zerstörerische Naturgewalten - Feuer, Erde, Luft und Wasser sind ihre Elemente. Sie strecken ihre Feinde meist schon auf große Entfernung und mit einem imensen Schaden nieder. Geht es gegen große Gruppen von Feinden, ist es immer gut einen von ihnen in euren Reihen zu haben.  ​ 
*Waffen* ​ 
Elementarmagier können nur einen Waffensatz nutzen. Sie können unter folgenden Waffen wählen: ​ 
*Zepter (Haupthand):* Zepter-Fertigkeiten sind auf Nahkampf spezialisiert. ​ 
*Dolch (Haupthand):* Der Dolch in der Haupthand ist schnell und wird für Fertigkeiten mit mittlerer Reichweite verwendet.

*Stab (Zweihändig):* Stäbe sind langsame Waffen für Fertigkeiten mit hoher Reichweite.​
*Dolch (Begleithand):* Dolche in der Begleithand sind auf mächtige Fertigkeiten mit mittlerer Reichweite spezialisiert.  ​ 
*Fokus (Begleithand):* Fokusgegenstände verfügen über mächtige Fertigkeiten mit kurzer Reichweite.​




*Der Waldläufer:* ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Waldläufer ist ein Multitalent und noch dazu Meister in allen Disziplinen. Die typische Waffe eines Waldläufers ist der Bogen. Damit können sie auf große Entfernungen ordentlich Schaden zum Gegner tragen. Im Nahkampf verlassen sich die Waldläufer meist auf ihre Tiergefährten. Aber auch für Hinterhalte ist es immer gut einen Waldläufer dabei zu haben. Mit seinen Fallen macht er euren Gegnern das Leben bzw. Überleben richtig schwer. ​ 

*Waffen* ​ 
Die Spezialität des Waldläufers sind Distanzwaffen, er kann aber auch im Nahkampf mit einem Schwert oder Zweihänder umgehen. Es gibt folgende Waldläuferwaffen: ​ 
*Haupthand:* Schwert, Axt ​ 
*Begleithand:* Axt, Dolch, Fackel, Kriegshorn

*Zweihändig:* Zweihänder, Langbogen, Kurzbogen​



*Der Kommandosoldat:*  

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Meister des Schlachtfelds hat dieser Elitesoldat sowohl in den finstersten Gassen Löwensteins als auch im dunstigen Dickicht des Maguuma-Dschungels oder an der orrianischen Front alles fest im Griff. Dank seiner Vielseitigkeit kann der Kommandosoldat in viele Rollen schlüpfen, er ist ein Kampfheiler, ein Aufklärer und ein Tank. Ob zu Land, zu Wasser oder in der Luft: Mit seiner technologischen Streitkraft sollte man sich besser auf etwas gefasst machen. Der Krieg liegt ihm im Blut. ​ 
*Waffen* ​ 
Mit zehn verschiedenen Waffen macht der Kommandosoldat das Schlachtfeld zum Schlachtfest. Es gibt folgende Kommandosoldat-Waffen: ​ 
*Zweihändig: *Sturmgewehr, Granatenwerfer, Schrotflinte, Panzerfaust, Flammenwerfer ​ 
*Haupthand: *Maschinenpistole, Pistole, Zepter ​ 
*Begleithand: *Maschinenpistole, Pistole, Messer, Walkie-Talkie ​ 

(April, April ) ​ 




*Der Ingenieur:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Meister des technischen Chaos tüfteln Ingenieure mit Sprengstoffen, Gadgets, Elixieren und allerlei einsetzbaren Geräten. Sie können Kontrolle über ein Gebiet übernehmen, indem sie Geschütztürme aufstellen, ihre Verbündeten mit alchemistischen Waffen versorgen oder ihre Feinde mit einer großen Auswahl an Minen, Bomben und Granaten niederstrecken. Aber auch Hilfs- und Heilwerkzeuge gehören zu ihrem Inventar. Falls es also gegen große Horden an Gegnern geht, oder darum ein Gebiet gegen angreifende Feinde zu halten, ist es immer gut einen Ingenieur in seinen Reihen zu haben.  ​ 
*Waffen + Ausrüstung* ​ 
*Haupthand:* Pistole ​ 
*Begleithand:* Pistole + Schild

*Zweihändig:* Gewehr​



*Rucksackwerkzeuge:* ​ 
Hilfswerkzeug 
Granatenwerkzeug

 Bombenwerkzeug
Minenwerkzeug
Medizinwerkzeug​
*Waffenwerkzeuge:* 

Flammenwerfer 
Elixierkanone​ 
*Türme:* 

Gewehrturm 
Donnerturm

 Netzturm
Flammenturm​Heilturm 


*Der Mesmer:*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mesmer sind magische Duellanten, die mit Täuschung und Verwirrung ihre Gegner in Schach halten. Ihr engster Verbündeter ist die Unentschlossenheit. Mit mächtigen Illusionen lenken sie ihre Feinde ab und stellen sicher, dass sie ihnen nie zu nahe kommen. Ein ungerechter Kampf ist das Ziel ihrer Kräfte und Taktiken. Gerade wenn Ihr meint, dem Mesmer auf die Schliche gekommen zu sein, zerbrechen seine Illusionen, seine Klone verblassen und Ihr erkennt, dass Ihr Euer Schwert die ganze Zeit ins Nichts schwingt. Den echten Mesmer im Auge zu behalten, ist eine Aufgabe für Meister.​ 
Er verfügt nicht über die rohe Kraft eines Kriegers oder die verheerenden Fernkampffertigkeiten eines Waldläufers. Stattdessen webt der Mesmer ein dichtes Netz von miteinander verbundenen Illusionen, Zuständen und illusionären Schadensquellen. Ein geschickter Mesmer kombiniert all diese Fertigkeiten zu einem tödlichen Rätsel, das seine Feinde lösen müssen und das gleichzeitig seine Verbündeten unterstützt.​ 

*Waffen*​ 

Ein Mesmer kann viele verschiedene magische sowie Fern- und Nahkampfwaffen verwenden, darunter:

*Haupthand:* Schwert, Zepter
*Begleithand:* Fokus, Pistole, Schwert, Fackel
*Zweihändig:* Stab, Großschwert



*Die Charaktererstellung:* ​ 

Der Spielcharakter ist für viele MMORPG ein persönliches Aushängeschild. Gerade deswegen muss hier die Optik stimmen. ​ 
In Guild Wars 2 wird es möglich sein, euren zukünftigen Charakteren nach markanten Merkmalen wie dem Gesicht, den Haaren etc. zu beeinflussen. Dies ist ja bei MMORPG´s nichts neues. Aber die Jungs von ArenaNet haben sich auch was neues einfallen lassen. Und zwar die sogenannten _rassebedingten Faktoren_. Diese Faktoren beeinflussen stark euer Aussehen im Spiel. Zudem wirken sie sich auch auf eure individuelle Geschichte aus. ​ 

Folgende Faktoren der einzelnen Völker sind bis jetzt bekannt: ​ 

*Sylvari*: ​ 
_1. Auswahlverfahren (Jahreszeit) _


   - Frühling  
- Sommer  
- Herbst  
- Winter  ​ *Menschen:* ​ 
_1. Auswahlverfahren (Herkunft)_ 


  - Elona 

  - Ascalon 
- Kryta 
- Cantha  ​ _2. Auswahlverfahren (sozialer Rang)_ 


  - Obdachloser 
- Bürger 
- Adel  ​ 

*Charr:* ​ 
_1. Auswahlverfahren (Legionszugehörigkeit)_ 


  - Eiserne Legion 

  - Asche-Legion 

  - Blut-Legion  ​ 
_2. Auswahlverfahren (militärischer Rang)_ 


  - Tribun 

  - ... ​ 
Die Anzahl und die Namen der anderen Ränge sind unbekannt.  ​ 

*Asura:*​ 
_1. Auswahlverfahren (Wissenschaftssgebiet)_ ​ 
- Hochschule der Statik 

  - Hochschule der Dynamik 

  - Hochschule der Synergetik  ​ 


*Norn:

*

_1. Auswahlverfahren (Naturgeist)_ ​ 
- Jünger des Schneeleoparden 

  - Jünger der großen Bärin 

  - Jünger des Rabenfürsten 

  - Jünger des großen Wolfes  ​ 




*Die Welt von Guild Wars:* ​ 
Die Guild Wars-Reihe spielt auf der Welt "Tyria". Eine Welt mit vielen Gesichtern. 


Die Welt bietet die unterschiedlichsten Gegenden. Wüste, Dschungel, Wald, Gebrige, Ebenen etc... 


Auf dieser Welt sind viele, teils gigantische Städte der unterschiedlichsten Völker zu finden. ​ 
Im Trailer von Guild Wars 2 wird gesagt, das die Welt sich verändert hat. Wie genau, ist leider nicht bekannt. ​ 

Hier sehr ihr eine Karte von "Tyria" zu Zeiten von Guild Wars I. ​ 
Zu sehen sind die Kontinente: Tyria, Cantha und Elona ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Die Zeitachse:* ​ 


_10.000 VE_ 

  Der Letzte der Giganticus Lupicus, der Großen Riesen, verschwindet vom Kontinent. ​ 


_204 VE_ 

  Die Menschen erscheinen auf dem Kontinent Tyria ​ 


_100 VE_ 

  Die Menschen vertreiben die Charr aus Ascalon ​ 



_1 VE_ 

  Die Götter der Menschen schenken den Völkern von Tyria die Magie ​ 


_0_ 

  Exodus der Menschengötter ​ 


_2 NE_ 

  Orr wird eine unabhängige Nation ​ 



_300 NE_ 

  Kryta wird als Kolonie von Elona gegründet. ​ 


_358 NE_ 

  Kryta wird eine unabhängige Nation. ​ 


_898 NE_ 

  Der Große Nordwall wird errichtet. ​ 

_
1070 NE_ 

  Die Charr-Invasion in Ascalon beginnt. Die Zeit des Großen Feuers bricht an. ​ 


_1071 NE_ 

  Orr versinkt. ​ 

_1072 NE_ 

  Die Ascalonier fliehen nach Kryta. ​ 


_1075 NE_

 Kormir wird zur Göttin. ​ 


_1078 NE_ 
Primordus, der Alte Feuerdrache, regt sich, erwacht jedoch nicht. Die Asura erscheinen an der Oberfläche. Die Transformation der Zwerge beginnt. ​ 


_1080 NE_ 
König Adelbern ruft die Ebon-Vorhut zurück. Gründung von Ebonfalke. ​ 

_1088 NE_ 
Königin Salma eint Kryta _


1090 NE_

Die Charr erobern Ascalon. Das Feindfeuer beginnt. 
​ 
_1105 NE_

Das Kloster von Durmand wird in den Zittergipfeln gegründet. ​ 

_1112 NE_

Die Charr errichten die Schwarze Zitadelle auf den Ruinen der Stadt Rin in Ascalon




_1116 NE_

Kalla Brandklinge führt die Rebellion gegen die Schamanenkaste der Flammenlegion an. 
​ 
_1120 NE_

Primordus erwacht. 



_1165 NE_

Jormag, der Alte Eisdrache, erwacht. Die Norn fliehen nach Süden in die Zittergipfel. ​ 

_1180 NE_

Ventari, der Prophet der Zentauren, stirbt beim Bleichen Baum und hinterlässt die Ventari-Tafel. ​ 

_1219 NE_

Zhaitan, der alte Untotendrache, erwacht. Orr erhebt sich aus dem Meer. Löwenstein wird überflutet. ​ 

_1220 NE_

Die Stadt Götterfels wird in Kryta in der Provinz Schattenmoor gegründet. 
​ 
_1230 NE_

Korsaren und andere Piraten besetzten allmählich trocknenden Ruinen von Löwenstein. 
​ 
_1302 NE_

Die Sylvari erscheinen zuerst entlang der Befleckten Küste, sie entstammen dem Bleichen Baum. 
​ 
_1320 NE_
 Kralkatorrik, der Alte Kristalldrache, erwacht. Entstehung des Drachenbrandes. Auflösung der Klinge des Schicksals. Gründung der Vigil. ​ 

_1324 NE_

Dougal Keane betritt die Gruft unter Götterfels. ​ 



*Die persönliche Geschichte:* ​ 

Die persönliche Geschichte ist ein Feature das so in dieser Form bis jetzt nur bei Guild Wars 2 verwendet wird. 

Dem Spieler werden beginnend bei der Charaktererstellung, Fragen gestellt, welche den weiteren Spielverlauf massiv beeinflussen. Und damit sind nicht nur Quests und Missionen gemeint. ​ 

Hier ein kleines Beispiel:  ​ 
Es wird gefragt wo man aufgewachsen ist, in einer adligen, in einer mittelständischen Familie oder auf der Straße. Alles wirkt sich auf den Handlungsverlauf aus. Wird zum Beispiel ausgewählt, dass man auf der Straße aufgewachsen ist, hat man nicht Zugang zu allen Bereichen einer Stadt hat jedoch viel Verbündete und gewisse andere Talente als der Adel. ​ 

*Dynamische Events:* ​ 
Die dynamischen Events sind ebenfalls eines der neuen Features in Guild Wars 2. Die Entwickler wollen damit vor allem Spannung und ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl unter Spieler aufbauen. 

Jede Handlung bzw. Entscheidung die ein Spieler trifft hat Auswirkungen auf das Spiel. Es kann auch sein, dass ein dynamisches Event ohne das Zutun eines Spielers eintritt. ​ 
Dynamische Ereignisse entwickeln sich weiter und schlagen in der ganzen Welt ihre Wellen. Je nachdem, wie ihr als Spieler mit ihnen umgeht, hinterlasst ihr dauerhafte Spuren in der Spielwelt. Lasst ihr das Dorf niederbrennen oder eilt ihr den Bewohnern zur Hilfe?  

Dadurch soll das Gruppenspiel in Guild Wars 2 verstärkt werden. ​ 


*Das Kampfsystem:* ​ 
Eine der stärken des neuen Kampfsystems ist die Improvisation. Angriffe verschiedener Klassen können kombiniert werden, um den Schaden zu erhöhen. So ist es zum Beispiel möglich, Pfeile durch eine Feuerwand zu schießen. Diese verursachen zusätzlichen Feuerschaden. Oder aber ihr schickt euren Tierbegleiter durch eine Giftwolke um die Seuche auch beim Gegner zu verbreiten. ​ 
Auch Umgebungs-Waffen wird es geben. Ein Elementarmagier kann z. B. aus einem haufen Steine einen wirkungsvollen Meteorschauer machen.  ​ 


*Die Verliese/Instanzen:* ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedes MMORPG hat sowas wie Instanzen. In Guild Wars 2 werden diese schlicht "Verliese" genannt. Doch was ist im Vergleich mit anderen MMORPGS in Guild Wars 2 anders? Das wollen wir uns nun mal näher anschauen.  ​ 
Verliese sind instanzierte Abenteuergebiete für mehrere Spieler. Im Gegensatz zu den restlichen Gebieten Tyrias, die man auch alleine erforschen kann, sind Verliese speziell für zuvor zusammengestellte Gruppen gedacht. Ihr könnt diese Inhalte also mit euren Gildenfreunden oder einer frei zusammengestellten Gruppe spielen  ​ 
Die Bezeichnung „Verlies" ist dabei etwas ungenau, da es sich nicht bei allen Verliesen um Gefängnisse oder Katakomben handelt. Da sich die Verliese in _Guild Wars 2_ jedoch aus den Verliesen in _Guild Wars: Eye of the North_ weiterentwickelt haben, wurde dieser gebräuchliche Name beibehalten. ​ 
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gibt es bereits acht Verliese. Jedoch sind diese für Anfänger nicht geeignet. Daher können sie erst Charaktere ab Level 35 betreten. ​ 

Jedes der Verliese ist in geschichtliche und erforschbare Versionen aufgeteilt. Zuerst erlebt ihr die Geschichtenversion des Verlieses. Sobald ihr diese abgeschlossen habt, wird die erforschbare Version freigeschaltet. Die erforschbaren Versionen der Verliese verfügen über mehrere Optionen (in der regel drei), die euch verschiedene Herausforderungen und Ziele im Spiel bieten. Ein Verlies bietet quasi vier verschiedene Geschichten die es zu erforschen gibt. ​ 
Die Geschichte der Verliese erzählt euch etwas über die wichtigen Charaktere in _Guild Wars 2_, nämlich die ehemaligen Mitglieder der Abenteurergruppe „Klinge des Schicksals", Zojja, Logan, Rytlock, Caithe und Eir. Zu Beginn des Spiels lernt jeder Spieler den Helden seines Volkes kennen. Wenn ihr also ein Asura seid, werdet ihr Zojja über den Weg laufen, wenn ihr ein Mensch seid, werdet ihr euch Logan Thackerays Respekt verdienen. Etwa ab Stufe 30 seid ihr dann ein Vertrauter dieser Helden und erkennt, dass sie nach dem tragischen Bruch der Klinge des Schicksals ihre eigenen Probleme zu bewältigen haben. ​ 
(Anmerkung: Die Geschichte der Helden wird im Roman_ Edge of Destiny _behandelt)​

Der Inhalt der erforschbaren Version findet im gleichen Gebiet wie im Geschichtenmodus statt, jedoch nach den Ereignissen der Geschichte. Was im Geschichtenmodus geschieht, wirkt sich direkt auf die Umstände im erforschbaren Modus aus.  ​ 
Eure Handlungen haben also Folgen. Aufgrund der Geschehnisse im Geschichtenmodus entstehen neue Herausforderungen im erforschbaren Modus. Dadurch, dass sich die Verliese in zwei sich gegenseitig unterstützende Komponenten aufteilen, können sie euch Geschichten erzählen, und zwar nicht nur über den Ort, sondern auch über die Helden und ihre Versöhnung. ​ 
Auch wird es ein dynamisches Ereignissystem in den Verliesen geben.Sowohl im geschichtlichen als auch im erforschbaren Modus erwarten euch im Verlies Bonusereignisse, die durch Spielerhandlungen, aufgrund des Orts oder sogar zufällig ausgelöst werden können. So kann euch unter Umständen auch in einem Verlies, das ihr schon bewältigt habt, bei gleichen Entscheidungen dank dieser Bonusereignisse ein anderes Spielerlebnis erwarten. ​ 
Jedes Verlies verfügt über seine eigenen einzigartigen Rüstungsgegenstände und Waffen. Die Rüstungen, die ihr im ascalonischen Verlies finden könnt, unterscheiden sich also von denen aus der Umarmung des Leids und denen, die in Caudecus' Anwesen versteckt sind (wie gesagt, nicht alle Verliese sind Verliese im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Wir gehen davon aus, dass Spieler in der Regel den Geschichtenmodus einmal erleben, die erforschbaren Versionen jedoch so oft besuchen, wie sie möchten. Daher haben wir die Menge der Rüstungsteile und Waffen, die in einem Verlies verfügbar sind, erhöht. Zudem sind diese Rüstungen und Waffen ausschließlich in diesem bestimmten Verlies und nirgendwo sonst zu finden. ​ 
ArenaNet hat es scheinbar geschafft eine Geschichte mit festem Anfang, Mittelteil und Ende zu erzählen und gleichzeitig einen instanzierten Bereich zu erschaffen, zu dem Spieler immer wieder zurückkehren und ihn auf verschiedene Weise erleben können. Das eine Modell ist handlungsbasiert, das andere stützt sich jedoch eher auf eine offenere, modulartige Spielweise. ​ 

*Der Unterwasser-Kampf:* ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Somewhere beyond the sea_ _
somewhere waiting for me..._


_(Bobby Darin - Beyond the Sea -)_​


In vielen MMORPG´s hat der Kampf unter Wasser eigentlich nichts zu suchen. Nicht so in Guild Wars 2. Laut den Entwicklern soll der Unterwasserkampf ein sehr wichtiges Gut von Guild Wars 2 werden. Dafür haben sich die Macher aber auch einige interessante Dinge ausgedacht. Welche genau das sind, will ich euch hier etwas näher bringen.  ​ 
Um sich in die Unterwasserwelt zu begeben, muss man lediglich mit seinem Charakter in das Wasser gehen. 

Sobald man im Wasser ist, welchselt man automatisch auf sein Unterwasserkampf-Set, seine Unterwasser-Skills und sein Atemgerät.​ 
Folgende Unterwasserwaffen sind bis jetzt bekannt: 

Speer
Harpune
Dreizack​ 
Die Waffen können nur Unterwasser verwendet werden! ​ 
Das wichtigste Gut unter Wasser ist jedoch die Atemluft. Über die braucht man sich solange keine Sorgen machen, solange die Lebenspunkte nicht sinken. Sollte dies doch passieren, wechselt man in den "Ertrinken"-Status. Man hat nun drei Möglichkeiten um am Leben zu bleiben. ​ 
- Man tötet einen Gegner 
- Ein Mitspieler heilt dich
- Man taucht auf, und holt Luft



  An Artenvielfalt wird es sicherlich auch nicht mangeln. Verschiedene Unterwasserbewohner, See-Monster und Fische werden die Welt unter den Wellen lebendig gestallten.  

  Die Unterwasserwelt ermöglicht es auch, sich in ihr zu verstecken. Zum Beispiel wenn die Luft an der Oberfläche zu dick und bleihaltig wird. Ein Sprung in die Fluten kann also das eigene Leben retten.  ​ 


*Der PVP-Modus:* ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In _Guild Wars 2_ wollten wir die PvP-Formate eindeutiger und einfacher organisieren. Daher gibt es für spontanes PvP einen zentralen Ort, an dem alle spielen können. Auf diesem Serverbrowser finden fortlaufend sogenannte "Hot Join" Spiele statt, bei denen ihr jederzeit sofort einsteigen könnt. Auch für wettbewerbsorientierte Spiele haben wir einen zentralen Ort geschaffen, nämlich in Form von automatischen Turnieren. Die Spielmechanik dieser beiden Spielstile, also spontan und wettbewerbsorientiert, sind sich in vielerlei Hinsicht ähnlich, sodass Spieler einfach von zwanglosen zu organsierteren Spielen übergehen können. Dies ist besonders wichtig, da sowohl spontane als auch Turnierspiele von der Auswahl der "Welt" unabhängig sind. Mit anderen Worten: Alle _Guild Wars 2_-PvP-Spieler spielen in den gleichen PvP-Runden und sind nicht voneinander getrennt. ​ 

*Hot-Join-PVP:* 


  Spiele mit Sofortbeitritt bilden die zwanglose Seite des strukturierten PvP. Natürlich ist gegen andere Spieler zu kämpfen niemals so locker wie PvE-Monster zu besiegen, aber dieses Spielsystem ist perfekt geeignet, um mit Builds zu experimentieren, die Karten kennenzulernen und ein PvP-Spiel gegen andere Spieler zu wagen. Beim PvP mit Sofortbeitritt erwarten euch 1-gegen-1- bis zu 10-gegen-10-Spiele. ​ 
Spieler können eine Liste mit verfügbaren Spielen durchsuchen, die jeweils die aktuelle Karte, die Anzahl der Spieler usw. anzeigt. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, nach Serverbevölkerung oder der Freundesliste nach Spielen zu suchen. Ihr könnt jederzeit einem laufenden Spiel beitreten oder dieses verlassen. Wenn eine Seite Spieler verliert, kann der Server die Anzahl der Spieler in den Teams automatisch ausgleichen. Sobald die aktuelle Runde endet, wird die nächste Karte in der Rotation geladen. Spieler können dann erneut Teams auswählen und der Kampf beginnt wieder. Dank dieser Funktion können Spieler ihre Lieblingsserver finden und Online-Communitys bilden, indem sie mehr als ein Spiel mit den gleichen Leuten und unter den gleichen Voraussetzungen spielen. ​ 

*Tunierspiel-PVP:* ​ 
Turniere bilden die organsiertere Seite des strukturierten PvP. Bei einem Turnier treten 5 Spieler pro Team gegeneinander an, die Kämpfe finden jedoch auf den gleichen Karten wie bei Spielen mit Sofortbeitritt statt. Turniere werden in wechselnden Abständen abgehalten. Dank der unterschiedlichen Belohnungsstufen können unerfahrenere Spieler in den kleineren Turnieren ihre ersten Schritte machen, während organisiertere Teams sich in größeren Turnieren in die Schlacht stürzen. ​ 

Folgende Turniere stehen euch zur Verfügung:​

*Spontane Turniere:* Bei diesen Turnieren mit KO-System wird gewartet, bis 8 Teams beitreten, bevor die Kämpfe beginnen. Das Turnier verfügt über 3 KO-Runden, wobei die Sieger Qualifikationspunkte erhalten.​
*Monatliche Turniere:* Bei monatlichen Turnieren benötigt ihr eine bestimmte Anzahl von Qualifikationspunkten, um teilzunehmen.​
*Jährliche Turniere:* Bei diesen großen Turnieren prügeln sich die Sieger der monatlichen Turniere um das Recht, sich die besten PvP-Spieler des Jahres nennen zu dürfen.​
*Von Spielern organisierte Turniere:* Diese Turniere können von Spielern angepasst werden und sind daher besonders flexibel. Und man kann super damit angeben!​




*Die PVP-Spieltypen und ihre Funktionen: *​

 Das PvP in _Guild Wars 2_ bietet euch verschiedene Karten, die den eigentlichen Spieltyp "Eroberung" jeweils drastisch verändern. Im Format "Eroberung" kämpfen Spieler um eine bestimmte Anzahl von Einnahmepunkten. Haltet einen Einnahmepunkt und tötet Feinde, um die Punktzahl eures Teams zu verbessern. Das erste Team, das die Punktestandgrenze erreicht (oder das Team mit dem höchsten Punktestand, wenn die Zeit abläuft), gewinnt. 


Einnahmepunkte sind strategische Bereiche auf der Karte, die eingenommen werden, indem man in ihnen steht. Bevor ein Punkt eingenommen werden kann, muss er erst neutral werden. Eine Einnahme ist nur möglich, wenn sich keine Gegner in der Nähe befinden. Je mehr Verbündete ihr an einem Punkt platziert, desto schneller wird er neutral und eingenommen. Sobald ein Einnahmepunkt neutralisiert wurde, gewährt er den Teams keine Punkte mehr. Das kann äußerst schnell passieren. Wenn sich jedoch ein Feind an einem Einnahmepunkt aufhält, müsst ihr diesen erst vertreiben oder töten, bevor ihr den Punkt weiter einnehmen könnt. ​ 

Jetzt, da ihr wisst, wie das Format "Eroberung" funktioniert, wollt ihr sicher erfahren, wie dieses Konzept ein wenig interessanter gestalten wird. Dies erreichen wir durch wichtige Sekundärziele. Dabei kann es sich um Triböcke, Flickzeuge und zerstörbare Objekte handeln, wie beispielsweise auf der Karte "Der Kampf um Kyhlo". Bei einer anderen Karte ist das Sekundärziel beispielsweise ein riesiger Drache, der über euch schwebt, Teile der Karte bombardiert und Spieler tötet, die unter ihm kämpfen. ​ 

Mit Sekundärzielen können wir eine Umgebung schaffen, in der ihr immer wisst, was das grundlegende Ziel ist, ganz gleich auf welcher Karte. Sie ermöglichen jedoch auch ganz unterschiedliche anspruchsvollere Strategien innerhalb der einzigartigen Mechanik jeder Karte. ​ 

*Builds und Ersteinstieg: *​ 
Wenn ein Spieler sich ins PvP-Getümmel begibt, erhält er Zugriff auf alle erforderlichen Fertigkeiten, Gegenstände usw. Allen Charakteren wird die Maximalstufe verliehen, sodass alle auf dem Schlachtfeld die gleichen Chancen haben. Daher sind die Fertigkeiten des Spielers wichtiger als die Zeit, die er in einen bestimmten Charakter investiert hat. Wechselt ihr zurück ins PvE, habt ihr wieder die Fertigkeiten und die Ausrüstung wie zuvor. Eure letzten PvP-Einstellungen werden jedoch gespeichert. Ihr könnt auch Build-Vorlagen anlegen. So seid ihr allzeit bereit, neue Sachen im PvP auszuprobieren, könnt aber ganz einfach zu euren vertrauten Builds zurückkehren. ​ 
Jede Klasse verfügt zu Beginn über eine PvP-Startvorlage, sodass neue Spieler gleich Zugriff auf einen guten Build haben, ohne sich detailliert mit der Fertigkeitsauswahl, Gegenstandsauswahl oder anderen Anpassungen auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Spielern, die sich mit dem System besser auskennen, stehen diese genaueren Anpassungsmöglichkeiten jedoch zur Verfügung. ​ 


*Finishing-Move: *​ 
Der Modus "Angeschlagen" funktioniert im PvP ein wenig anders, oder besser gesagt, die Interaktion mit einem angeschlagenen Spieler im PvP verläuft anders. Ein angeschlagener Spieler kann weiterhin getötet werden, indem ihr in einfach angreift. Wenn ihr euch in der Nähe eines angeschlagenen Feinds befindet, erhaltet ihr jedoch auch eine Bildschirmmeldung: "F - Macht sie fertig!". Wenn ihr dann "F" drückt, beginnt die Animation eines Finishing-Moves, der euren Gegner sofort besiegt. ​ 


*Sonstige Infos zum Spiel:* ​ 

-Es wird möglich sein zu schwimmen/tauchen.  
-Man kann springen 
-Für die dynamischen Events sind überall in der Spielwelt "Scouts" unterwegs, die den Spieler informieren, wo und wann ein Event statt findet. 
- Keine monatlichen Gebühren 
- Überarbeitetes Fertigkeitssystem (auf Action ausgelegt) 
- Sidekick-System (Damit soll es möglich sein, für eine gewisse Zeit die Stufe eines stärkeren Spielers anzunehmen und mit diesem Spieler Missionen zu bestreiten.)  ​ 




*Vorteile durch das spielen von Guild Wars I + Add-On´s:* ​ 

Die Errungenschaften, die durch alle Charaktere auf eurem Guild Wars Account erworben wurden, werden in der Halle der Monumente geehrt, die nur durch Guild Wars: Eye of the North erhältlich ist. Die Monumente in der Halle entsprechen jeweils Punkten, die ihr dafür verwenden könnt, euren Guild Wars 2 Charakter mit exclusiven Titeln, Gegenständen, Mini-Pets und Tiergefährten auszustatten. ​ 
Es lohnt sich also, seinen alten Account nochmals zu reaktivieren! ​ 
Die Namen eurer Charaktäre werden für Guild Wars 2 ebenfalls reserviert!  ​ 


*Was passierte zwischen Guild Wars 1 & Guild Wars 2?* ​ 

Um diese Lücke zu schließen, wurde eine Buchreihe ins Leben gerufen. Die Federn führte bei dem ersten Teil_ "Ghosts of Ascalon"_ die berühmten Fantasy-Schriftsteller Matt Forbeck und Jeff Grubb. ​ 
Das erste Kapitel von "Ghosts of Ascalon" kann kostenlos unter folgendem Link gelesen werden. ​ 
http://www.guildwars2.com/global/includes/pdf/de/Ghost-of-Ascalon-Chapter1.pdf ​ 
Am 12.April 2011 erscheint der neue Teil der Roman-Reihe. Er trägt den Titel _"Guild Wars 2: Die Herrschaft der Drachen"_​ 
Dieser Teil wurde unter der Feder von J.Robert King geschaffen. ​ 


*Die Kunst von Guild Wars in Buchform:* ​ 

Ein Spiel ist oft mehr als nur eine Aneinanderreihung von farbigen Bildern. Um ein Gebiet zu designen sind erst einmal so genannte Konzeptzeichnungen notwendig. 
Diese hat ArenaNet nun in ein 128-Seiten dickes Buck namens _Guild Wars 2: ‘The Art of Guild Wars 2’_ verpackt. Das Buch ist gebunden und sehr hochwertig. Dadurch erhällt man jetzt schon einen guten Einblick auf das, was uns in der fertigen Spiel-Version erwartet.  ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier gibt es das Buch zu kaufen: 

Der NCsoft Merchandise Store *

Videos:* ​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXlzIRYA4NE 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35BPhT-KI1E 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g5gUweGK5I 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icB-7cfjyVs 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1kN4Bccx2M 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE5ZE4SebTk 

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STsjcWT4XSA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je0mT7AHKqI 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO3wXYJ2ufU 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS97IqqCqYw ​ 


*Die Systemanforderungen:* 


Mindestanforderungen:



Windows® XP Service Pack 2 oder höher
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo-Prozessor mit 2,0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 oder besser · 2 GB RAM
NVIDIA®  GeForce® 7800, ATI Radeon™ X1800, Intel HD 3000 oder besser (mit 256 MB  Video-RAM und Unterstützung von Shader Model 3.0 oder besser)
25 GB verfügbarer HDD-Speicherplatz
Breitband-Internetverbindung
Tastatur und Maus
Hinweis auf der Website von Guild Wars 2:


Wegen möglicher zukünftiger Änderungen können sich die  Systemanforderungen im Laufe der Zeit ändern, sodass ihr möglicherweise  euer aktuelles System aufrüsten (bzw. ein neues System erwerben) müsst,  um das Spiel weiterhin spielen zu können.

​ 



*
Die Collectors Edition:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt:

- Metall-Sammelbox
- 25cm Rytlock-Figur
- Maßgefertigter Bilderrahmen, Portofolio & 5 Kunstdrucke
- Guild Wars 2 Soundtrack
- 112-seitiges Buch über die Entstehung von Guild Wars 2

Ingame-Items/Inhalt: 

- Elite-Fertigkeit zur Herbeirufung des Nebelfeuerwolfes
- Rytlock-Minipet
- Kelch des Ruhmes
 (zusätzliche Ruhmpunkte, einmalige Verwendung) 
- Foilant des Einflusses
(Einflussboost für die Gilde, einmalige Verwedung)
- Golem Bankier
(5 Tage lang aktiv, Zugriff auf das Lager an jedem Ort des Spiels)


Der Preis der limitierten Collectors Edition wird bei ca. 150€ liegen. 


*Die Digital-Deluxe-Edition:*

Wie der Name schon sagt, ist diese Version ausschließlich Digital zu bekommen.
Sie umfasst alle Ingame-Intems der Collectors Edition. 


*Vorbestellboni:

*Laut NC-Soft erhalten alle Käufer von Guild Wars 2 gleich welcher Version *ab dem 10. April*  Zugang zu sämtlichen Wochenendevents der Beta. Als weiteren Bonus  dürfen Vorbesteller bereits drei Tage vor dem offiziellen Release in die  Welt um Guild Wars 2 eintauchen, um so ihren Wunschnamen für ihren Clan  und den Charakter auszuwählen. Hinsichtlich der Items gibt es für  besonders Eilige auch noch einen Ring des Helden.

Der Ring des Helden gewährt:

+2 Kraft, +2 Präzision, +2 Zähigkeit, +2  Vitalität, +2 Konditionsschaden, +2 Heilung und +2 % Kritischer Schaden


*Beta-Support: *

DIe Beta-Phase von Guild Wars 2 ist bereits in vollem Gange. Aus diesem Grund haben die Entwickler eine seperate Support-Seite eingerichtet.
Diese findet ihr hier:
Guild Wars 2 Beta Support | Find Answers​ 




*Wann erscheint Guild Wars 2?* 


Release ist der 28.08.2012​ 


*Wichtige & interessante Links:* ​ 

Guild Wars 2 

www.guild-wars2.info - Das Community-Portal zu Guild Wars 2. Immer die neusten Informationen, Links, Gewinnspiele, Downloads und vieles mehr ... 

Guild Wars 2 | Forum - Deutsche Fanseite ​ 

*Bilder:* 


  Zusätzliche Bilder befinden sich wie immer im Anhang.  ​ 

Der Thread wird von mir bis zum Release aktuell gehalten!  ​ 

Beste Grüße 
Pain​


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

Zusatz Pic-Dump!​


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Pain, du bekommst von mir 10 Punkte für deine Mühe.
Klasse ST ist das geworden. Leider interessiert mich das Spiel nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

> Pain, du bekommst von mir 10 Punkte für deine Mühe.


Herzlichen Dank! 

Ich arbeite gerade an einem etwas größeren Update. 
Man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## Geko (1. April 2011)

Da schließ ich mich an. Sehr gut aufbereitet das Ganze 

Und das Beste ist, mich interessiert das Spiel auch noch 
Freu mich schon auf dein geplantes größeres Update.


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für das Lob! 

Das Update wird heute noch online gehen, soviel kann ich schon verraten.


----------



## Jes (2. April 2011)

Steht es wirklich schon "in den Startlöchern"?
Ich habe bisher nur von einem Erscheinungstermin 2012 gehört - ok, gemessen an der schon vergangenen Zeit sind diese min.8 Monate nicht viel, aber trotzdem...

P.s.: Haste fein gemacht.!


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2011)

> Steht es wirklich schon "in den Startlöchern"?


Ansichtssache... Wenn man der Gerüchteküche glauben schenkt, dann startet die Beta 2011.



> P.s.: Haste fein gemacht.!


Danke! 

@ all

Versprochens Update ist Online 

- Neue Charakterklasse
- Infos zur Charaktererstellung
- Grafik bekommt DirectX 10
- Fertigkeiten + Kampfsystem etwas mehr auf Action ausgelegt.
- Neue Videos


----------



## r34ln00b (3. April 2011)

auf´s spiel freu ich mich nicht, weil es eher ein wow 1.5 ist.

die hätten lieber mehr ins pvp stecken sollen als ein pve-wow zu entwickeln.


----------



## Mental Gear (3. April 2011)

Ich frage mich ob der Kommandosoldat wirklich in der Form in Guild Wars 2 hineinpasst. Naja Geschmackssache.

Was ich bisher gesehen habe läßt mich auf noch schöneres Leveldesign und intensives Gameplay hoffen. 
Sehr gut gefällt mir auch die Art nicht einen Werbekrieg zu veranstalten, sondern etwas zurückhaltender zu agieren.

Übrigends hat sich Guild Wars bisher nie so richtig an WoW orientiert und die Artworks lassen erkennen das Guild Wars 2 einen einzigartigen Stil besitzt. Grafisch wird auch um Welten mehr geboten.
PvP war mir in Guild Wars nie wichtig, viel mehr Spaß machten mir der PvE und die Teamaktionen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (3. April 2011)

Danke erstmal für den Thread, auch wenn ich schon alles daraus kenne, aber wurst. 

@ über mir: Aber Hallo! PvP macht doch Guild Wars aus... PvE spielt man einmal die Stories durch und das wars. Außerdem is man im PvP mehr auf Teamplay angewiesen als im PvE - Stichwort 7 Helden. 

Bin mal auf PvP in GW 2 gespannt.

P.S. Kommandosoldat is ein Aprilscherz, solltest schon bemerken


----------



## Alex555 (3. April 2011)

der Kommandosoldat ist schon sehr exotisch! Die Hubschrauber die verwendet werden erinnern mich sehr an die Hubschauber aus Call of Duty 4  , und der feindliche Luftangriff ist einer AC130 nachempfunden (COD 6). 
Trotzdem wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob es ein Aprilscherz ist, da sich Arena Net wirklich sehr viel Mühe gegeben hat, auch mit dem ingame (in Guildwars) Anspielen der Klasse. Ausserdem hätten sie dann schon längst auf ihrer offiziellen Website die Klasse entfernt  .


----------



## ODF (3. April 2011)

Wow Pain, danke das du dir so viel Mühe gemacht hast. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf das Spiel.

GuildWars spiele ich mit kleineren und größeren Pausen nun schon seit knapp 6 Jahren, demnächst hat es ja wieder Geburtstag 
Das erste GuildWars Buch "Die Geister von Ascalon" war recht gut und hat erzählerisch eine wunderbare Brücke zu GW2 geschlagen. Dank Pain weiß ich nun zum Glück auch das ich diesen Monat wieder in den Buchladen gehen muss^^

Mal sehen ob ich dann endlich meine Razer Deathadder GuildWars Edition Maus gegen ein neueres Modell tauschen kann 

@ Pain unter den spielbaren Völkern hast du die Charr vergessen


----------



## drakenbacken (3. April 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> @ über mir: Aber Hallo! PvP macht doch Guild Wars aus... PvE spielt man einmal die Stories durch und das wars. Außerdem is man im PvP mehr auf Teamplay angewiesen als im PvE - Stichwort 7 Helden.



Hm, ich glaube, in wenigen anderen Spielen sind die Lager zwischen reinen PvE- und reinen PvP-Spielern so gespalten, wie in GW. Ich persönlich spiele seit 5 1/2 Jahren GW - und zwar ausschließlich PvE. Wenn  ich Bock auf PvP hab, dann spiele ich auch ein echtes PvP-Spiel, zB UT.

Daß die eigene, für mich RPG-typische "Party" in GW2 weg ist, find ich schade. Werds aber trotzdem kaufen und ausprobieren.

Die Rubrik hier find ich gut, für regelmäßige Besucher der einschlägigen Portale wie mich gibts hier allerdings leider nichts Neues. Trotzdem, klasse Idee, ich werd wieder mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

> Danke erstmal für den Thread, auch wenn ich schon alles daraus kenne, aber wurst.


Gern geschehen! 



> @ Pain unter den spielbaren Völkern hast du die Charr vergessen


Danke für den Hinweis. Der Fließtext war schon fertig, hab ihn aber im eifer des Gefechts leider vergessen.
Die Charr wurden nachgetragen. Ebenso die Zitate für die Völker.


----------



## Soulja110 (4. April 2011)

drakenbacken schrieb:


> Daß die eigene, für mich RPG-typische "Party" in GW2 weg ist, find ich schade. Werds aber trotzdem kaufen und ausprobieren.


 
versteh ich nicht, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht, hab ich was verpasst?


 
Peil ich auch nicht. Gruppenspielen ist doch deffinitiv möglich.

Wo wird denn das Gegenteil erwähnt?


----------



## Lappa (8. April 2011)

Vielleicht meint er die Helden und Gefolgleute die es in Gw 2 nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## birgittm (8. April 2011)

richtig geil gemacht. ohh man, bin mal gespannt wies dann letztendlich ist. bin grad richtig geil drauf gemacht worden all die neuen feauture und verbesserungen und erhaltung des guten alten^^


----------



## GoldenMic (8. April 2011)

Freue mich riesig auf das Game. Danke für die tolle Zusammenfassung


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2011)

> Danke für die tolle Zusammenfassung





> richtig geil gemacht.


Danke euch! 

Heute wird noch ein Update online gehen.


----------



## zøtac (10. April 2011)

Schicker Sammelthread 

Ich überleg schon länger ob ichs mir bei Release holen soll, schaut auf jeden fall gut aus, auch wenn MMORPGs mich bis jetzt noch nicht so angesprochen haben


----------



## jackschubi (10. April 2011)

Coole Zusammenfassung 

PS: der Mesmer steht auch schon sogut wie fest


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2011)

Zeitachse ist Online.

Auf ihr kann man die bedeutendsten Ereignisse in der Welt von Guild Wars sehen. Auch Ereignisse aus Teil 2 kommen darin vor.


----------



## Memphys (13. April 2011)

Nice, viele Infos. Ich will dieses Spiel haben! Jetzt!


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2011)

> PS: der Mesmer steht auch schon sogut wie fest


Quelle?

Mesmer könnte sein. Evtl. sogar in Verbindung mit einem Ritualisten oder so...

Klassen | Guild Wars 2

Wenn man sich in diesem Link das Bild ganz oben anschaut, sieht man, das die letzte Charakterklasse deutlich für die Charr steht. 
Die Charr haben eine hochentwickelte Waffenkunst. Daher denke ich das es eine art Scharfschütze oder so sein könnte.


----------



## Memphys (15. April 2011)

Wenn man bei den Screenshots guckt hält die Dame auf dem letzten Screen 2 Pistolen in der Hand? Neue Klasse oder Waldläufer?

Edit: Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl nen Waldläufer spielen ^^


----------



## Snipa (16. April 2011)

ich bin ziemlich überzeugt davon, dass es einen mesmer (oder sowas in der art, vllt heißt er dann illusionist) geben wird.
auf die letzte klasse bin ich ziemlich gespannt, ich glaube nicht, dass es sowas wie ein scharfschütze sein wird, da der waldi diesen teil so gut wie erfüllt
ich bin gespannt
achja, danke pain für deinen thread, wirklich saugute aufmachung!!


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

Moin Snips 


> auf die letzte klasse bin ich ziemlich gespannt, ich glaube nicht, dass es sowas wie ein scharfschütze sein wird, da der waldi diesen teil so gut wie erfüllt


Die Diskussion hatten wir letztens erst.  
Langsam gehen uns die Ideen aus, was es sein könnte. Und da die Charr eine so hoch entwickelte Waffenforschung haben, könnte es doch gut sein^^



> achja, danke pain für deinen thread, wirklich saugute aufmachung!!


Danke sehr


----------



## jackschubi (19. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle?


Es gibt schon ein Klassentypisches Bild von ihm und im Buch steht auch schon, das es Mesmer gibt


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2011)

jackschubi schrieb:


> Es gibt schon ein Klassentypisches Bild von ihm und im Buch steht auch schon, das es Mesmer gibt


 
Dann könnte es natürlich sein. 

Aber eine Klasse ist dann noch offen. Und die Umrisse deuten auf einen Charr hin.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2011)

Na sieh mal einer an^^



> *GameSpy:* Ihr habt alle außer zwei der acht Klassen im Spiel enthüllt. Bis jetzt haben wir den Elementarmagier, Nekromant, Waldläufer, Krieger, Wächter und den Dieb. Hast Du irgendwelche Hinweise auf die letzten zwei? Werden wir die Rückkehr des Mesmers erleben?
> 
> *Eric Flannum:* Wir haben Hinweise gegeben, also kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es *eine brandneue Klasse* und eine *wiederkehrende Klasse* sind, die wir noch veröffentlichen werden.


 
Wiederkehrend = Mesmer
neu =


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2011)

Martin Kerstein hat ne neue Klasse für diesen Monat angekündigt


----------



## Rayman (11. Mai 2011)

bin ich ja mal gespannt

wobei ich mich über einen release termin mehr freuen würde


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2011)

Der wird noch auf sich warten lassen. Lange...


----------



## Forseti (11. Mai 2011)

Ich würde es nicht vor Sommer 2012 erwarten. 
Hoffentlich hat es wenigstens einen DX11 Pfad. Wäre ja eine Blamage, wenn ein altes WoW DX11 unterstützt aber kein Spiel welches 2012 erscheint 
In der Demo auf den Spielemessen lief es jedenfalls auf Rechnern mit einem I7 und GTX 480, das lässt etwas hoffen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Mai 2011)

Unterstützt "nur" DX10 soweit ich weiss. 
Grafik is aber sehr schön! 
Und selbst ohne DX11 sieht GW2 besser als WOW aus...imo^^


----------



## Rayman (11. Mai 2011)

hoffe auch auf dx11 wobei man sich mit dx10 auch anfreunden kann

ja das es noch solange dauern wird regt mich richtig auf ich hoffe zwar das es dieses jahr noch raus kommt glaube aber nicht dran


----------



## NerdmitHerz (12. Mai 2011)

Ferigkeitsarten

schreibe doch bitte Fer*t*igkeistarten


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Mai 2011)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> Ferigkeitsarten
> 
> schreibe doch bitte Fer*t*igkeistarten


 
schreibe doch bitte Fer*t*igkei*ts*atren

*Lachflash bekomm*


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen! 

Nun ist eine weitere Charakterklasse bekannt gegeben worden. 

_Der Ingenieur _

Der Ingenieur ist eine Supportklasse die mit allerlei explosiven Waffen bestückt ist. Verteidigungstürme gehören genau so zu seiner Bewaffnung wie Flammenwerfer, Minen, Bomben und Granaten.

Das diese Klasse einiges zu bieten hat, zeigt bereits die Beschreibung der Ausrüstung und Fähigkeiten:



> *Waffenwerkzeuge*: Diese Hilfsfertigkeiten rüsten den Ingenieur bei Aktivierung mit einer neuen Waffe in seinen Händen aus. So ruft das Flammenwerfer-Werkzeug beispielsweise eine Waffe mit kurzer Reichweite und Wirkungsbereich herbei, mit welcher der Ingenieur seine Feinde überwältigen kann. Der Flammenwerfer verfügt über Fertigkeiten wie „Feueropfer", um Feinden in der Nähe Schaden zufügen, „Luftexplosion", um sich gegen Fernkampfangriffe zu verteidigen, und „Flammendurchschlag", um Feinde in die Reichweite der mächtigen Waffenangriffe zu ziehen.
> 
> *Rucksack-Werkzeuge*: Diese besonderen Hilfswerkzeuge rufen bei Aktivierung einen Rucksack herbei, der die aktuellen Waffenfertigkeiten des Ingenieurs durch spezialisiertere Fertigkeiten ersetzt. Mit einem Bombenwerkzeug erhält der Ingenieur beispielsweise einen Rucksack, mit dem er Bomben mit unterschiedlichen Effekten platzieren kann, wie z. B. Rauch, Erschütterungen und Feuer.
> 
> ...


 
Persönliche Anmerkung:

Für mich ist diese Klasse keine wirkliche Überraschung. Der Ingenieur ist eine logische Ergänzung. Die hochentwickelten Waffenschmieden der Charr wurde ja bereits desöfteren von den Entwicklern erwähnt. 

Wie immer findet ihr detailierte Infos zum Ingenieur auf Seite 1 des Sammelthreads im Startpost. 

Damit ist nur eine Klasse noch "offen". Wieso ArenaNet hier so einen Umstand macht, obwohl sie bereits eh schon bekannt ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich zitiere:



> *Eric Flannum:* Wir haben Hinweise gegeben, also kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es *eine brandneue Klasse* und eine *wiederkehrende Klasse* sind, die wir noch veröffentlichen werden.


 
Die wiederkehrende Klasse wird allem Anschein nach der Mesmer aus Guild Wars 1 sein. Ich persönlich könnte mir noch vorstellen, das diese Klasse mit der des Ritualisten gemischt wird, um ein tieferes Spielgefühl zu vermitteln. Der Mesmer war in Guild Wars 1 schon nicht zu unterschätzen. Seine Interrupt-Fähigkeiten haben vorallem Boss-Gegnern das Leben schwer gemacht.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Mai 2011)

Also die Bilder und der Text (sehr schöne Arbeit im Startpost!!) haben mich neugierig gemacht. Ich hab damals auch Guild Wars 1 gespielt, war mir dann aber iwann zu lahm und ich habs einstauben lassen, liegt immer noch im Regal.. 

Das Game sieht sehr gut aus, ich glaub das behalte ich mal im Auge...


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

> Also die Bilder und der Text (sehr schöne Arbeit im Startpost!!) haben mich neugierig gemacht.


Danke für das Lob!  Freut mich, das es dir gefällt.

Guild Wars 1 war ein Fall für sich. Nur wenn man gute Mitspieler hatte, dann hat das Spiel auch Spaß gemacht. Alleine war das doof. Die NPC`s bringen es halt in einem MMORPG einfach nicht.

Das Game hat auf der GC 2010 schon einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht. Die sollen sich aber ruhig Zeit lassen, und alles sauber programieren.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Mai 2011)

Ingeneur gefällt mir gar nicht. 
Naja, hab genug andere Klassen


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2011)

@ Dark

Ich geb zu, für GW2 kann ich mir das auch nicht so recht vorstellen. Damals bei Hellgate: London war´s ne logische Ergänzung. 
Man wird sehen müssen, wie ArenaNet die Klasse ins Spiel einbaut. Sinnvoll ist sie auf jeden Fall, wenn man eine Stadt/Dorf oder ein Gebiet deffen muss. Da kann die Klassen dem Nuker (meistens ein Feuer-Ele) kräftig unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (30. Mai 2011)

Gehört halt zu den neueren MMOs dazu.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Ist eigentlich bekannt ob jede Rasse jede Klasse spielen können wird? 
Oder ist es wie bei WoW, dass zum Beispiel Druide nur von Nachtelfen und Tauren gespielt werden kann.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bekannt ob jede Rasse jede Klasse spielen können wird?
> Oder ist es wie bei WoW, dass zum Beispiel Druide nur von Nachtelfen und Tauren gespielt werden kann.



Nein, jede Rasse kann jede Klasse spielen. Was anderes wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, jede Rasse kann jede Klasse spielen. Was anderes wäre mir nicht bekannt.



Schön zu hören ich fand das bei WoW immer doof
Es war einfach langweilig, da fast jeder eine bestimmte Klasse mit der jeweiligen Rasse verbunden hat.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Schön zu hören ich fand das bei WoW immer doof
> Es war einfach langweilig, da fast jeder eine bestimmte Klasse mit der jeweiligen Rasse verbunden hat.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Na dann hoffen wir mal das es sich ArenaNet nicht noch anders überlegt.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

Traurig aber wahr... Nun halten DLC´s auch Einzug in Guild Wars 2. -.-

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...taendigen-erweiterungen-mehr.html#post3095165


----------



## riotmilch (15. Juni 2011)

Das Unvermeidbare eben. Es klappt bei so vielen Spielen und jeder will natürlich ein Stück vom Kuchen.
Ich meine, DLCs können natürlich auch OK sein, wenn sie P/L Technisch stimmen. Sagen wir zB wie AddOns, aber eben nur als DLCs.
Aber wenn ich für einen Skill bezahlen soll, dann ist es für mich Abzocke. 
Aber erst mal abwarten wie es dann am Ende aussieht.


----------



## kokiman (23. Juni 2011)

Dumm? Dort wird nur gesagt, dass es keine eigenständigen Kampagnen mehr geben wird.

Bzw ist die News eine Lügen, denn Skills als DLCs wird es definitiv nicht geben, das spricht gegen die Philosophie von Anet aber, dass PCGH mal von irgendwas Ahnung hätte wäre ja mal eine Überraschung.


----------



## HAWX (23. Juni 2011)

kokiman schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm? Dort wird nur gesagt, dass es keine eigenständigen Kampagnen mehr geben wird.
> 
> Bzw ist die News eine Lügen, denn Skills als DLCs wird es definitiv nicht geben, das spricht gegen die Philosophie von Anet aber, dass PCGH mal von irgendwas Ahnung hätte wäre ja mal eine Überraschung.



Ganz ruhig. Wenn du besser informiert bist immee her mit Info's
Was machst du eigentlich noch hier wenn bei PCGH alles falsch ist


----------



## riotmilch (23. Juni 2011)

kokiman schrieb:


> Dumm? Dort wird nur gesagt, dass es keine eigenständigen Kampagnen mehr geben wird.
> 
> Bzw ist die News eine Lügen, denn Skills als DLCs wird es definitiv nicht geben, das spricht gegen die Philosophie von Anet aber, dass PCGH mal von irgendwas Ahnung hätte wäre ja mal eine Überraschung.



Komm ma runter, das mit den Skills war ein Beispiel von mir, wie ich DLCs nicht haben will.


----------



## kokiman (24. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig. Wenn du besser informiert bist immee her mit Info's
> Was machst du eigentlich noch hier wenn bei PCGH alles falsch ist


 
Schauen, dass nicht zuviel Mist verzapft wird. Das sind auch keine "geheimen Infos" auf die ich mich berufe, dass ist die verlinkte Quelle von der verlinkten Quelle.
 @riotmilch War nicht unbedingt ein Beispiel von dir, sondern wurde auch von beiden Quellen als Fakt dargestellt, was natürlich eine vollkommene Lüge ist.
Der Shop wird, wie im Interview gesagt wurde, hauptsächlich kosmetische Dinge beinhalten, wie schon in GW1, zusätzlicher Content wie beim BMP könnte genauso vertrieben werden.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2011)

Langsam sickern immer mehr Dinge durch:

Der Kampf unter Wasser wird hier genauer beleuchtet

Jonathan Sharp Talks Underwater Combat – ArenaNet Blog

Es ist von speziellen Waffen und Skills die rede. 
Scheinbar kann man neben seinem Hauptwaffenset ein Unterwasserset tragen, das sich automatisch aktiviert, sobald man ins Wasser geht.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2011)

-Update-

Video vom Unterwasserkampf ist Online. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je0mT7AHKqI​


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wofür ein Unterwasserkampf?!
Das ist vllt. mal ganz nett, aber es sollte nicht alzu häufig eingebaut werden ins Game.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wofür ein Unterwasserkampf?!
> Das ist vllt. mal ganz nett, aber es sollte nicht alzu häufig eingebaut werden ins Game.



Zum einen bringt es etwas Abwechslung in das Spiel. Das ist ja einer der größten Kritikpunkte, das es nach einiger Zeit immer nur das selbe ist. Zum anderen bieten sich dadurch auch einiges mehr an taktischen Möglichkeiten. Eine Raid-Instanz unter Wasser stell ich mir interessant vor.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin da wohl anders geschnitzt
Ich empfinde es eher als nervige Ablenkung vom eigentlichem Spiel


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, es muss sich auch erstmal zeigen, wie gut das System im laufenden Spiel funktionieren wird. Da wird sicher noch einiges dran rum geschraubt werden. Ich find das Feature auf jeden Fall nett. Auch wenn mir Luftkämpfe lieber wären.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn mir Luftkämpfe lieber wären.



Jop so einbisschen wie Aion, das hätte definitiv mehr, als in der Brühe zu tauchen


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Jop so einbisschen wie Aion, das hätte definitiv mehr, als in der Brühe zu tauchen



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. 

btw. Für Screenshot und HD-Fans stellt ArenaNet ein Asset Kit zur Verfügung. 

Guild Wars 2 Asset Kit | Guild Wars 2



> Das _Guild Wars 2_-Kit enthält Logos, Konzeptzeichnungen, Screenshots und die aktuelle FAQ zum Spiel. Im HD-_Guild Wars 2_-Kit findet ihr hochauflösende PSD-Dateien. Informationen zur ordnungsgemäßen Nutzung der Materialien findet ihr in den im Kit enthaltenen Dokumenten zu den Nutzungsbedingungen und Richtlinien.


----------



## Caspar (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich bedenke wie lange das Spiel schon auf dem Markt sein sollte. Schon vor vielen Jahren gingen Rufe durch die Runde und man hat sich heiss gemacht. Inzwischen bin ich seit bestimmt drei Jahren völlig abstinent. Leider gings mit GW1 kontinuierlich den Bach runter. =/ Jedenfalls hat das jeder den ich kenne und der von Anfang an dabei war so empfunden. Ich wollte das Game gestern mal wieder starten und mal nachsehen was so geworden ist. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich es seit dem PC-Wechsel garnicht mehr drauf habe. Vielleicht fange ich bei GW2 auch wieder an, der erste Teil war ja mal wirklich toll.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2011)

Hier eine kleine neue Preview zu GW2 von Gamestar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL7slYEUq8k


----------



## Rayman (22. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus hoffe nur das es jetzt mal endlich kommt


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2011)

Nun ist das ganze Video online. Da gab es scheinbar einen Bug. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO3wXYJ2ufU


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. August 2011)

Freu mich schon wie verrückt auf das Spiel, hoffe das es so raus kommt das ich gerade Skyrim fertig habe damit ich nicht warten muss^^


----------



## xTc (16. August 2011)

Ich freu mich eigentlich schon richtig auf GW2. Allerdings finde ich es sehr schade, das es keinen Heiler in der alten Form mehr gibt. 
Auch das mit zusammengewürfelten Gruppen, ist schade. Das gerade hat GW1 gerade in den schweren Gebieten ausgemacht...

Spielt eigentlich noch wer den ersten Teil?


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

> Allerdings finde ich es sehr schade, das es keinen Heiler in der alten Form mehr gibt.


Naja, das soll halt etwas Tempo in das Spiel bringen. Ist nur eben die Frage, wie sie es umsetzen. Als Monk hattest du´s in GW1 ja nicht gerade leicht. Außnahme: Battle-Monk. 



> Spielt eigentlich noch wer den ersten Teil?


Leider nicht mehr. Im Moment fehlt mir da einfach die Zeit dazu.


----------



## xTc (20. August 2011)

Zum Thema Monk in GW1:
Ich habe selbst einen Monk und eigentlich keine Probleme.  Ich werd immer gern mitgenommen.


Und zum Thema "Tempo ins Spiel bringen" zu GW2:
An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, Guild Wars 2 spielt sich vollkommen anders. Anders, aber total genail.
Viel schneller und dynamischer, aber nicht zu hektisch. Aber ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach nicht zu viel verraten. Das was ich gesehen habe, schaut sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## xTc (23. August 2011)

Zum Thema Guild Wars 2:
PCGH - Gamescom 2011: Guild Wars 2 angespielt aus Fan- und Techniksicht

Ich sag nur soviel: die dynamischen Events werden richtig Epic.


----------



## Rayman (23. August 2011)

Oh ja freu mich schon so dermaßen drauf nachdem ich mir gestern die Videos von der gamescom reingezogen hab ich wieder richtig Bock auf gw1 gehabt und erstmal wieder die missi ewiger Hain gemacht


----------



## xTc (2. September 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner aber feiner Trailer zur deutschen Vertonung:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR85CR5y7lg


----------



## D3wap (22. September 2011)

Finde es gut das die keine 08/15 Stimmen für die Synchronisation hernehmen. Wäre echt schade gewesen.

Was ich auch sehr gelungen finde, ist das PvP System. Es ist halt viel mehr auf Teamplay ausgelegt, was in reichlich anderen MMORPGs ja nicht ganz der Fall ist, oder nicht gut umgesetzt wurde. (Warhammer Online, WoW, Rift, Lotro usw.)

Hier noch die Videos zu den ESL Showmatch von der GC2011:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUB677OVIus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB8z_2OJE70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Disdroid (29. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie ist der Updatefluss von Arenanet bezüglich GW2 ziemlich eingefroren. Ich finds ja gut, dass sie sich auf die Arbeit konzentrieren, aber wann wird denn nun die letzte Klasse vorgestellt?


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

Disdroid schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der Updatefluss von Arenanet bezüglich GW2 ziemlich eingefroren. Ich finds ja gut, dass sie sich auf die Arbeit konzentrieren, aber wann wird denn nun die letzte Klasse vorgestellt?



Eine gute Frage. Die sind wohl zu sehr mit der Closed-Beta beschäftigt.


----------



## Ehnoah (5. November 2011)

Bin ja dafür das Sie mal die Closed Beta ankündigen 

Wenn Sie dieses Jahr noch kommen soll. Muss aber auch echt sagen finde echt wenig Infos über GW2. Mal hier mal dort aber alles im allem recht altes Zeug.


----------



## Rayman (5. November 2011)

Ich hab gw2 mittlerweile aufgegeben und mir SWTOR vorbestellt das dauert mir alles zu lange mit denen


----------



## riotmilch (5. November 2011)

Du weist aber schon, das GW2 eh für 2012 angekündigt ist? ^^
SWTOR hab ich natürlich auch vorbestellt, aber GW2 werde ich mir denke ich auch mal ansehen. Alleine wegen den monatlichen Kosten


----------



## Ehnoah (5. November 2011)

Werde denke auch beides Spielen wobei mir SW:TOR nich so gefällt, ist mir zu viel gebrabbel ich brauch da für ne Ini atm so 1,5 - 2h nur weil sich jeder das gebrabbel anhört ^.^

Bin auf jedenfall auf GW2 gespannt, macht echt "Hunger"  hoffe halt wie gesagt das Sie bald mal die Beta ankündigen  Weil nur "defintiv noch 2011" ist halt relativ hrhr.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Viel neues gibt es nicht, aber ich hab das hier gefunden. Eine neue GW2-Demo wurde vorgestellt. Darin sind auch schon alle bis jetzt erfolgten Änderungen verbaut worden. 

Eric Flannum on the Guild Wars 2 G-Star Demo – ArenaNet Blog


----------



## MyH Pacino (5. Dezember 2011)

Bin mal gespannt obs wirklich 2012 kommt oder nochmal verschoben wird


----------



## Rayman (6. Dezember 2011)

Glaub nicht das es nochmal verschoben wird ist ja allen anschein nach schon fast fertig
Können sich von mir aus noch bis mitte des jahres zeit lassen bis dahin bin ich erstmal voll mit SWTOR ausgelastet


----------



## Uziflator (13. Dezember 2011)

Mesmer als letzte Klasse bestätigt, offizielle Vorstellung ist am Mittwoch.

https://twitter.com/GuildWars2

Wartower.de | Guild Wars & Guild Wars 2 Community | News, Forum, Handelsplatz, Datenbanken, und jede Menge mehr...

Noch ein Video dazu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVkf9SedHXI


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Mesmer als letzte Klasse bestätigt, offizielle Vorstellung ist am Mittwoch.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GuildWars2
> 
> Wartower.de | Guild Wars & Guild Wars 2 Community | News, Forum, Handelsplatz, Datenbanken, und jede Menge mehr...



Na das wurde aber auch mal Zeit.  Hat ja ewig gedauert bis alle bekannt waren.


----------



## Uziflator (14. Dezember 2011)

*Closed Beta startet am Freitag(16. Dezember).*



> Im Verlauf des AMA-Interviews (Ask Me Anything) zu den verschiedenen Klassen, gab Jon Peters den Starttermin der Guild Wars 2 Closed Beta bekannt. Dabei handelt es sich um den kommenden Freitag, also den 16. Dezember.
> 
> Am Ablauf der Closed Beta hat sich jedoch nichts geändert. Sie findet, wie geplant, unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt und die Teilnehmer haben sich dazu verpflichtet, keine Informationen nach außen zu geben.
> 
> Zur Originalmeldung geht es hier.


ArenaNetTeam comments on I
Wartower.de | Guild Wars & Guild Wars 2 Community | News, Forum, Handelsplatz, Datenbanken, und jede Menge mehr...


----------



## Disdroid (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, da Anet sich doch recht viel Zeit genommen hat, um das Spiel auszuglätten, wird die closed bzw open Beta Phase eher kurz ausfallen. Sie sind ein Team aus über 100 Leuten, die das Spiel selber immer wieder getestet haben. Viel zu rütteln gibts sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Januar 2012)

Guild Wars 2 ist bei Amazon vorbestellbar.


----------



## wotan (29. Januar 2012)

dieses datum ist mit vorsicht zu genießen  ich sage nur  diablo 3


----------



## Disdroid (30. Januar 2012)

Welches auch verspätet wird? Darauf kannst du noch genausolange warten.


----------



## wotan (31. Januar 2012)

ja da wird garkein datum mehr angezeigt


----------



## wotan (12. Februar 2012)

Folgendes wurde auf Twitter bestätigt:
Ab dem 20. Februar werden wir Informationen über das Spiel/ die Beta bekommen.

Bestätigt wurde dies auf Twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/GuildWars2/status/167272043597934592

Wir dürfen uns also auf dieses Datum freuen - Nehmt euch am besten nen Tag frei ;D


----------



## wotan (20. Februar 2012)

am we war die beta hier sind ein paar videos Guild Wars 2: Charaktererstellung, Kampfsystem und Handwerk - Kommentiertes Gameplay-Video aus der Beta


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2012)

Jetzt müsst ihr euch sputen für die Guild Wars 2 Beta!


----------



## KornDonat (23. Februar 2012)

Hab mich auch mal für die Beta angemeldet mal schauen ob eine Einladung bekomme


----------



## riotmilch (23. Februar 2012)

/angemeldet

Bin ja echt gespannt, alleine schon die monatlichen Kosten haben ja nen riesen +Punkt bei mir 
Ich bin echt gespannt wie das dieses Jahr wird, Tera, GW2, SWTOR (was ich selber sehr gern spiele)....
Ich hoffe das Beste für SWTOR, aber auch für GW2, wenn das gut wird, werde ich da auch immer mal rein schauen :>


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2012)

Habe mich auch mal für die Beta angemeldet obwohl mich die Trailer nicht so überzeugen, irgendiwe kanne ich das alles schon aus anderen MMOs, ich habe auch schon 6 gespielt bis jetzt darum.

Was mich wundert ist jedoch, warum man für das Spiel zahlt aber die dann einen Cash Shop im Spiel einbauen, manche MMOs finanzieren sich seit Jahren nur mit Cash Shop, wenn die Sachen dort günstig sind dann wird auch viel gekauft.  

Zum Cas hShop gibts hier mal die Quelle


----------



## ODF (26. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich auch bei der Beta angemeldet. In diesem 48h Zeitfenster gab es laut Berichten über eine Million... was die Chance ausgewählt zu werden sichtlich schmälert


----------



## slayerms (26. Februar 2012)

ich freu mich schon so übelst auf das spiel


----------



## Skudlick (5. März 2012)

GW2 wird einer der wenigen Spiele dieses Jahr die mich wirklich über einen längeren Zeitraum binden werden.

Was hier noch gar nicht angesprochen wurde,

was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon das es keine richtigen "Schlachtzüge" geben wird für GW2 ? 

Sprich, mehr als diese 5 Mann Dungeons solls nicht geben. Die möglichkeit mit 8,10,16,25 mann zu raiden wird komplett weggelassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2012)

MEhr als nur einer 5er Gruppe wäre besser, so gibt es also keine Gegner die mehr als eine 5er Gruppe brauchen gelegt zu werden. Finde ich etwas doof, den 10er Gruppen lassen den Entwicklern mehr Spielraum für stärkere Gegner.


----------



## Disdroid (6. März 2012)

Öhm, ihr wisst schon, dass Leute, die gerne in grossen Gruppen spielen schon zu ihrem Kick kommen? 
Im PvP -> WvWvW mit bis zu 500 Spielern pro Map (auf 4 zusammengeschlossenen Maps) 
Im PvE -> Dynamic Events, die ob nun mit 5 oder 50 Personen für den einzelnen immernoch eine ähnliche, wenn nicht sogar schwerere Challenge bietet. Nicht zu vergessen Bossfights (bsp the Shatterer) oder Metha-Events, bei denen eine Ganze Region (z.B das Flachland vor Divinitys Reach) zum Schlachtfeld wird.


----------



## RedBrain (9. März 2012)

Im Moment hat ArenaNet noch keine Zusage an allen Spieler geschickt. Das habe ich es grad gemerkt, wie viel Arbeit für 1 millionen Bewerbungen drin stecken.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. März 2012)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Im Moment hat ArenaNet noch keine Zusage an allen Spieler geschickt. Das habe ich es grad gemerkt, wie viel Arbeit für 1 millionen Bewerbungen drin stecken.


 
Habe aber keine Info bekommen wann die Einladungen verschickt werden weisst du was dazu?


----------



## RedBrain (13. März 2012)

Oh du mächtiger Badabumm!



			
				ArenaNet schrieb:
			
		

> In etwas mehr als 48 Stunden          haben sich mehr als 1 Million Spieler angemeldet, um die Chance zu erhalten, an einem der kommenden            _Guild Wars 2_-Beta-Events teilzunehmen. Wir würden wirklich gerne alle, die sich angemeldet haben,          auch zum Testen einladen, aber wir haben eine begrenzte Anzahl an Plätzen für jedes Event, so          dass leider nicht alle in der Lage sein werden, teilzunehmen. Wir wissen, dass ihr sehnsüchtig darauf wartet,          dass wir mit dem Versenden der Einladungen beginnen, und wir werden die Bestätigungen in Kürze versenden.


Quelle: Guild Wars 2 Team via Email


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

Moin! 

Sorry für die etwas längere Wartezeit, aber ich war leider krank.  

Update:

+ Collectors Edition hinzugefügt
+ Digital Delxue Edition hinzugefügt
+ Mindessystemanforderung hinzugefügt
+ Vorbesteller-Infos hinzugefügt


----------



## RedBrain (15. März 2012)

Danke für ein weiteres Update!


----------



## Drina84 (17. März 2012)

1x Deluxe und 1x C.E.!! 

Ich freu mich schon so richtig drauf .... Das warten ist hart geworden


----------



## wotan (17. März 2012)

Guild Wars 2 wird von MMO-Fans mit Spannung erwartet. Kein Wunder,  denn das Online-Rollenspiel von Entwickler Arenanet bietet innovative  Ansätze in Bezug auf die Quest-Tretmühle, die Item-Spirale und die  bislang in Stein gemeißelte heilige Dreifaltigkeit, bestehend aus Tank,  Heiler und Schadensauteiler – und alles ohne monatliche Gebühren. Ob  Guild Wars 2 wirklich so gut wird wie vom Entwickler angepriesen, davon  können sich Spieler erstmals gegen Ende März 2012 überzeugen, wenn die  ersten Beta-Events starten. Vor kurzem verzeichnete Arenanet über eine  Million Registrierungen für die Teilnahme an der Beta und nun dürfen  sich einige glückliche Fans freuen – die ersten Beta-Einladungen wurden  bereits verschickt.Allerdings gilt für alle Spieler eine strenge  NDA, also eine Geheimhaltungserklärung. Beta-Tester dürfen weder über  ihre Teilnahme noch über anderweitige Inhalte des Spiels sprechen. Ab  dem 10. April könnt Ihr Guild Wars 2 übrigens die Collector's- sowie die  Standard-Edition ordern und Euch so einen garantierten Zugang zu den  Beta-Events sichern. Weitere Informationen zu Guild Wars 2 erhaltet Ihr auf buffed.de oder bei unseren Kollegen von Wartower.de.


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2012)

E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für die Collectors Edition von Guild Wars 2 ist jetzt bei Amazon.de möglich!

http://www.amazon.de/Guild-Wars-2-Collectors-Edition/dp/B0071L2PU4


----------



## wotan (23. März 2012)

laut buffed findet das erste beta event heute statt
mich würde mal intressieren  wenn man jetzt nen beta key hat ob der denn auch für die ganzen anderen events geht oder halt nur für dieses we ?


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

Achtung aufgepasst! 

Die extrem limitierte Guild Wars 2 -Collectors Edition ist ab sofort vorbestellbar! 

Preis: 144,99€

http://www.amazon.de/Guild-Wars-2-Co...365618&sr=1-91


----------



## riotmilch (2. April 2012)

Aber ist es nicht so, das die Vorbestellung bei Amazon nicht "gültig" ist, wenn man auch Beta Zugang haben will usw usf?


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht so, das die Vorbestellung bei Amazon nicht "gültig" ist, wenn man auch Beta Zugang haben will usw usf?


 
Beta gibts erst ab April glaube ich. Wie Amazon das mit den Vorbestellern macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Snipa (2. April 2012)

hab gerade einen live-chat mit nem amazon-mitarbeiter gehabt, und der wusste auch nichts in dieser richtung. sicheren zugang zu beta-events erhält man wohl wirklich nur, wenn man sich das spiel über die offizielle website vorbestellt.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

Snipa schrieb:


> hab gerade einen live-chat mit nem amazon-mitarbeiter gehabt, und der wusste auch nichts in dieser richtung. sicheren zugang zu beta-events erhält man wohl wirklich nur, wenn man sich das spiel über die offizielle website vorbestellt.


 
Komisch... 

Ich hab das hier noch gefunden:

Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: GW 2 Vorbestellen und Beta Key bekommen?

Edit:

http://www.guildwars2news.de/news/guild-wars-2-vorverkauf-mit-garantiertem-beta-zugang/

Scheinbar ist Amazon.de doch mit auf der Beta-Vorverkaufsliste.


----------



## riotmilch (2. April 2012)

> Amazon allerdings ohne Collectors Edition.


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

@ riotmilch

Scheinbar gilt der Beta-Zugang nur für die normale Edition und nicht für die CE. 

Sinn dahinter =


----------



## Snipa (2. April 2012)

https://buy.guildwars2.com/

da soll mal einer durchblicken...


----------



## riotmilch (2. April 2012)

Naja, konnte ins letzte Beta WE rejn schnuppern und atm würde ichs mir nicht kaufen.
Naja, NDA und so >.<


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2012)

<> schrieb:


> @ riotmilch
> 
> Scheinbar gilt der Beta-Zugang nur für die normale Edition und nicht für die CE.
> 
> Sinn dahinter =



Wir versuchen, das zu klären.

Edit: Leider ist es wirklich so:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=290006107&pf_rd_i=B0071L2PU4

_Guild Wars 2_ erscheint in 3 verschiedenen Editionen:
 - Standard Edition mit Beta-Zugang
 - Standard Edition (ohne Beta-Zugang)
 - Collector's Edition (ohne Beta-Zugang) 
 Eine Collector's Edition mit Beta-Zugang ist bei Amazon.de leider nicht erhältlich. 



 Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie bei der Collector’s Edition nicht an den  Beta-Wochenenden teilnehmen können, da diese erst zum Erscheingstag am  30.06.2012 ausgeliefert wird. Der Hersteller konnte uns leider keine  Codes zur Teilnahme an den Beta Wochenenden zur Verfügung stellen. Bitte  beachten Sie auch, dass bereits geöffnete Software-Produkte nicht  zurückgegeben werden können.


----------



## Painkiller (3. April 2012)

Danke, Thilo! 

Endlich hat man da mal den Überblick!


----------



## Zakuma (8. April 2012)

Habe mein GW 2 schon hier liegen ) registration ist leider noch gesperrt


----------



## Fexzz (12. April 2012)

Kann nicht einer _irgendwas_ zur GW2 Beta raushauen? Klar, NDA und so, aber zum allgemeinen Spielgefühl ohne konkrete Inhalte zu nennen wird man doch was sagen dürfen, oder?

Ich hab leider auch schon mehrfach eher negative "Eindrücke" gelesen aber das war meist unbegründetes Zeug aka "Mir gefällts nicht."


----------



## wotan (14. April 2012)

geil 80 € kostet jetzt gw mit beta zugang MOIN


----------



## ODF (14. April 2012)

Ist gekauft und mit dem GW1 Account verknüpft 
Mal sehen wann ANet die Downloadlinks verschickt.


----------



## iNFAMOUS (25. April 2012)

Client für BWE 

http://cloudfront.guildwars2.com/client/Gw2.exe


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. April 2012)

Wargh, da will man doch nur spielen und wird mittendrin einfach rausgeschossen und kann dann fast eine Stunde lang nicht herein. Meine Güte, das kotzt an...


----------



## Robär (28. April 2012)

Und wenn man mal drin ist habe ich solch angenehmen Sachen wie: Performance unter aller Kanone (min Details oder max. Details permanent max. 25fps) oder Grafikfehler (schwarzer Bildschirm).


----------



## riotmilch (28. April 2012)

In einer CB Phase hatte ich auch sehr starke performance Probleme, darum habe ich erst mal von einem Kauf abgesehen.
So kam einfach kein Spaß auf....


----------



## KILLTHIS (28. April 2012)

Zweiter Tag: Die Probleme mit der Performance sind passé, selten mal ein Disconnect (hatte heute gerade einmal 2!), sonst ist die Performance sehr gut, natürlich wird es kritischer, wenn ich mit einem Haufen anderer Spieler herumhänge, aber es geht. Nachdem ich das Spiel gestern noch als äußerst schwer empfunden habe, muss ich heute sagen: Wenn man sich erst mal vom WoW-Statik-Konzept befreit hat, dann spielt es sich sehr flott und fordernd und macht auf jeden Fall um längen mehr Spaß als das Gehakel, was ich sonst immer gesehehn habe. Natürlich gibt es einige unfaire Passagen und auch solche, die man natürlich nur in der Gruppe bewältigen kann, aber wenn mein Charr-Krieger in die Menge hatzt und ich mit Raserei + Hundert Klingen ein wahres Feuerwerk loslasse, fliegen mir die Zahlen nur noch um die Ohren und ich fühle mich wie ein wahrer Krieger. So macht das Spaß! 

Schade nur, dass die Beta nur auf Wochenenden begrenzt ist und danach wohl alle von vorne anfangen müssen. Naja, ich will mich trotzdem nicht beschweren, denn spaßig ist es trotzdem!


----------



## Zakuma (29. April 2012)

Naja Arenanet hat ja gesagt das es im aktuellen Build hauptsächlich der CPU beansprucht wird und dadurch der Kauf einer neuen GraKa nicht viel bringt habe auch mieserable Performance min-mid details und 20~30fps meist weniger


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2012)

Obwohl die Collectors Edition von Guild Wars 2 mit 150€ nicht gerade billig ist, meldet Amazon.de bereits den Ausverkauf. Kauf ist nicht mehr möglich. Nur noch eine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung wird auf der Seite angeboten.
Guild Wars 2 - Collector's Edition (ohne Beta-Zugang): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## cycosaw (13. Mai 2012)

Lese ich richtig, das Amazon nur Aktivierungscode verschickt und keine Boxed.
EDIT: Hab mir das Game jetzt schon gekauft bei NCSOFT -Digi~Edition
Meine Frau bekommt dann die Normale Verkaufs~Edition
EDIT2: ohje, gw2 hau voll in die temps rein 80°C normal?


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Mai 2012)

So gestern gabs ja beim Stressauslastungstest nochmal die Möglichkeit ein bisschen auszutesten und zu schauen was seit dem ersten Betawe gemacht wurde. Soweit ich jetzt testen konnte hat GW2 nun Multicore rendering implementiert und zwar für 4 Kerne, es lief auch deutlich flüssiger sogar in großen Städten, überfüllten Gebieten. Weiterhin kam es mir so vor als wurde einiges an der Kantenglättung gemacht, kann mich aber auch irren. Trotzdem kann ich sagen, dass ich um punkt 20:01 mich auf den Server einloggen konnte und bis 12:00 problemlos gespielt habe.

Was habt ihr so bemerkt?


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. Mai 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> .


 
Konnte mich auch Punkt 8e einloggen, Anet hat dazugelernt ;D

Deine anderen Punkte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das Spiel lief clientseitig genauso schlecht wie zum ersten Event, die Latenzzeiten waren nur besser. Wobei ich auch hier sagen muss, nachher gegen 12e waren die Server wieder voll und selbst bei der persönlichen Geschichte gab es dann wieder Verzögerungen von mehreren Sekunden, die mich ein paar Mal fast das Leben kosteten ;D

Absolut grottig war es nach wie vor in Städten und bei Gegner/Spieleransammlungen >20 auf dem Bildschirm, da muss noch was gemacht werden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Mai 2012)

Was fürne CPU / GPU nutzt du, weil wie gesagt mit meinem 2600k und GTX570 liefs deutlich besser als zum Beta We.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. Mai 2012)

i7 860, GTX580, 8GB RAM und das Spiel lief von ner RealSSD C300, keine Hintergrundprogramme offen. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass irgendwo was von Clientverbesserungen geschrieben wurde. Die einzige Bemerkung in der Richtung von Anet war, dass der Stresstest auf dem gleichen Build wie das Beta-Event ist (Also höchstwahrscheinlich keine Änderungen am Client bzw. bezüglich der Performance-Probleme), siehe dazu auch: 
Mike O’Brien on the Guild Wars 2 Beta – ArenaNet Blog 

Ich glaube, du bildest dir da was ein ;D


----------



## ScyX (18. Mai 2012)

Bei mir lief es auch eher "Naja" hatte in großen Wälder... wenn ich mal alleine unterwegs war und mir die Umgebung angeschaut hab... ganz gute FPS. Doch bei Kämpfen mit 20-30 spielern rutschen Sie fast schon in den einstelligen Bereich. Dadurch werden Kämpfe uach sehr unübersichtlich finde ich  Hoffe es wird noch was


----------



## cycosaw (28. Mai 2012)

Hab heute mal die Client wieder gestartet um zuschauen ob es ein Update gab - Siehe da es gab ein Update ca 35mb


----------



## OhioJoe (30. Mai 2012)

danke für den Tipp, dann lasse ich es auch nochmal vor dem BWE am 8.6. durchlaufen (wobei ich vermute das es da dan nochmal ein kleines geben könnte)


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Mai 2012)

Yeah, Zeit, meinen Nekro weiterzuspielen. Der Ingi hat mich irgendwie enttäuscht :/


----------



## Monkster (4. Juni 2012)

ich werd dann wohl eher mal nen Ranger ausprobieren ^^
hoffentlich kann man diesmal sylvari testen~


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube die sind auch im 2. BWE nicht freigeschaltet


----------



## downgrade (8. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das schon in Ordnung das nicht alle Rassen zugänglich sind. So bleibt auf jeden Fall etwas neues im Spiel wenn es erscheint. Ich befürchte so schon zumindest die Startgebiete und wie viel auch immer noch freigegeben wird zerspielt zu haben wenn release ist und die Lust schon ein wenig verloren zu haben.

Halte ich für einen starken Negativpunkt dieser Marketingbeta-Welle die um sich greift. Früher hat man auf den Release-Termin gegeiert und dann was tolles neues gehabt, jetzt wird das irgendwie schon vorweg genommen indem man die zahlende Kundschaft als Betatester misbraucht und die natürlich voll drauf anspringen.

Fun macht's natürlich trotzdem


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. Juni 2012)

Wollte grad sagen, die Events werden von vielen sowieso nur benutzt, um hinter die Spielmechanik zu kommen. Ich würde nach dem richtigen Spielstart auch nicht bedröppelt dastehen wollen und erst langsam alles lernen müssen. Allerdings wäre es merkwürdig, wenn sie die anderen Rassen vor Spielstart nicht zugänglich machen, immerhin könnten da ähnlich viele Bugs wie bei den bisherigen Startgebieten präsent sein. 

Ich werde mir den Spaß aber nicht verderben sondern immer schön den Anfang jeder Klasse und die Skillung ausprobieren um mich am Ende besser festlegen zu können


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juni 2012)

Ich würd ja gerne mitspielen, ABER...
...DHL kommt nicht in die Pötte!
Die haben meine Version mit Beta-Zugang seit Montag(!).
Weiß jemand in etwa wie viele Beta-Events noch kommen werden?


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. Juni 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne mitspielen, ABER...
> ...DHL kommt nicht in die Pötte!
> Die haben meine Version mit Beta-Zugang seit Montag(!).
> Weiß jemand in etwa wie viele Beta-Events noch kommen werden?


 
Ah *******, und schnell online kaufen und den Key per Mail bekommen? Dafür das andere stornieren? Armer Tropf >.<

Aber ich denk mal das wird nicht das letzte Event bleiben, wenn man mal den Entwicklungsstand des Spiels ansieht xD


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2012)

Endlich ist meine Version doch angekommen!
Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich morgen GW2 genießen kann.


----------



## Cryos (17. Juni 2012)

Meint ihr das Spiel wird laufen mit:
GPU: Nvidia GeForce G 105M
CPU: Intel Pentium DualCore T4200@2.00GHz ?

Klar dass es nich auf Hohen Details läuft aber vielleicht ja auf Low oder Middle?

MfG


----------



## riotmilch (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn überhaupt dann low, aber selbst da wirds bestimmt kein Vergnügen.


----------



## Zakuma (24. Juni 2012)

Naja denke auf lowsten details mit unter 10fps in der Aktuellen Phase wie es bei Rls aussieht kann man nicht sagen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts bei euch heute aus?
Ich komm seit 5 Minuten nicht mehr über die Charakterauswal raus!


----------



## Uziflator (28. Juni 2012)

Ist jetzt offiziell 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNFAMOUS (29. Juni 2012)

Head-Start dann ab dem 25.08.2012.

Erst mal das nächste Beta Weekend abwarten.


----------



## Thorm94 (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das nicht bald spielen kann, dreh ich durch! xD
Schraubt die Zeit mal bis zum 28 bevor ich durchdreh


----------



## nexistar (10. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir hier eine Gilde gründen würden ?. Der Name vllt. "Pcgameshardware of the dead" . Aber mal im ernst, wäre doch ne Idee ?. Nicht der Name sondern die Gilde natürlich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Juli 2012)

Als erstes müssten wir dafür alle auf den gleichen Server, oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## nexistar (10. Juli 2012)

Die Server wären doch relativ egal nicht wahr ?. Jedenfalls für den Anfang. Auf eine könnte man sich ja einigen. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung, dass du als die geborene Wurst - Hans Kombination den Leader übernehmen solltest. Ich wäre einer der Co Leader, da ich die Idee vorgeschlagen habe "hihi".


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Juli 2012)

Naja, unterschiedliche Server könnten Gilden im WvWvW sehr behindern...
Ich glaub aber nicht, dass ich als Führer Leader wirklich tauge. Naja, wenn genug kommen, würd ichs machen.


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

Du taugst bestimmt mehr als genug. Du hast ja schließlich alle Eigenschaften, was ein Führer Leader haben sollte. Die Idee war eigentlich nur als sidekick gedacht, wenn es aber klappen sollte/könnte bin ich 100 pro dabei.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute sagt mal, hat einer von euch eigentlich schon ne Gilde bereit für den Release?  Ich denke ich werde es mir zu Release kaufen vielleicht auch diese Limited Edition, mal gucken ^^ 
Man könnte ja z.B. eine PCGH-Gilde aufmachen


----------



## nexistar (11. Juli 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Moin Leute sagt mal, hat einer von euch eigentlich schon ne Gilde bereit für den Release?  Ich denke ich werde es mir zu Release kaufen vielleicht auch diese Limited Edition, mal gucken ^^
> Man könnte ja z.B. eine PCGH-Gilde aufmachen



Mein Freund,

ich glaube du hast die paar Beiträge über dir einfach übersprungen richtig ? . Jedenfalls, über den Namen könnte man ja ggf. eine kleine Umfrage starten, mir persönlich wäre er aber egal.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

nexistar schrieb:


> Mein Freund,
> 
> ich glaube du hast die paar Beiträge über dir einfach übersprungen richtig ? . Jedenfalls, über den Namen könnte man ja ggf. eine kleine Umfrage starten, mir persönlich wäre er aber egal.


 
  Hab nur die Posts hier auf dieser Seite überflogen  Irgendwie hab ich bis eben gedacht das ihr über das PvP spricht aber nicht über Gilden 
Bitte vielmals um Vergebung


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juli 2012)

Ick freu mir


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Huhu ihr GW2 freaks 
Habe 2 Fragen, und würde mich über Antworten freuen 
1. Ich habe morgen Geburtstag und habe eigentlich keinerlei Wünsche. Meine Eltern wissen auch nicht, was sie mir schenken sollen. Da ich mir GW2 wünsche, werde ich mir das schenken lassen. Jetzt würde die Bestellung auf normalem Weg nicht bis morgen ankommen (was auch wayne wäre aber naja ) So, ich gehe jetzt gleich in den Media Markt, gibt es dort auch GW2 mit Betazugang?

2. Kann man in GW2 2 getrennte Character erstellen ohne 2 Accounts zu haben? Sprich 2 Figuren mit unterschiedlichem Namen. Am gleichen Rechner, mit einer Lizens, für eine Person. 

Danke schonmal 

gruß Tim

btw: Dürfte ich auch bei dieser Gilde mitwirken?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Huhu ihr GW2 freaks
> Habe 2 Fragen, und würde mich über Antworten freuen
> 1. Ich habe morgen Geburtstag und habe eigentlich keinerlei Wünsche. Meine Eltern wissen auch nicht, was sie mir schenken sollen. Da ich mir GW2 wünsche, werde ich mir das schenken lassen. Jetzt würde die Bestellung auf normalem Weg nicht bis morgen ankommen (was auch wayne wäre aber naja ) So, ich gehe jetzt gleich in den Media Markt, gibt es dort auch GW2 mit Betazugang?
> 
> ...


 
Ja du kannst dir mehrere Chars erstellen  Ob du den Beta-Zugang bei MM bekommst weiss ich nicht aber ich denke nein


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Huhu ihr GW2 freaks
> Habe 2 Fragen, und würde mich über Antworten freuen
> 1. Ich habe morgen Geburtstag und habe eigentlich keinerlei Wünsche. Meine Eltern wissen auch nicht, was sie mir schenken sollen. Da ich mir GW2 wünsche, werde ich mir das schenken lassen. Jetzt würde die Bestellung auf normalem Weg nicht bis morgen ankommen (was auch wayne wäre aber naja ) So, ich gehe jetzt gleich in den Media Markt, gibt es dort auch GW2 mit Betazugang?
> 
> ...


 1. Jo, hab GW2 auch ausm MM. Gibt allerdings nur die Digital Standard. Ist allerdings mit Beta-Zugang usw.
2. Jau, ein Account und 5 (steht aber noch nicht fest) Charakter. Soweit ich weiß können die auch unterschiedlichen Gilden angehören, sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht.


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Digital standart?
Wo ist der Nachteil? Kein physikalischer Datenträger, sonst was?

Danke euch 2 schonmal


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Digital standart?
> Wo ist der Nachteil? Kein physikalischer Datenträger, sonst was?


 
Naja, eigentlich nur keine Hülle zum ins Regal stellen. Die Vorverkaufsversion (nicht Vorbesteller) ist ohne Datenträger.


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Und wie kauft man das dann ohne hülle?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Und wie kauft man das dann ohne hülle?


 
z.B. auf der GW2 Seite:
https://buy.guildwars2.com/de/


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte es doch im mediamarkt kaufen. Da gabs das nur 1 Woche - 30 Stück. Hab mir jetzt assassins creed revelations gekauft und bestelle gw2 dann noch.


----------



## Fexzz (16. Juli 2012)

Hui, am Wochenende komm ich auch endlich dazu, mal zu testen. Grade eine Email von Logitech bekommen, dass ich bei deren Gewinnspiel 'nen Zugang fürs Beta Event bekommen habe *.*

Gibts mehrere Server? Spielen welche von euch?! Vielleicht kann man ja zusammen zocken!

Grüße


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2012)

Es gibt mehrere Server. Aber ich denk mal schon, dass sich hier ein paar Kameraden finden werden!
Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

Mal schauen vielleicht gewinne ich heute ja den Beta-Key von Gamestar


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ich wollte es doch im mediamarkt kaufen. Da gabs das nur 1 Woche - 30 Stück. Hab mir jetzt assassins creed revelations gekauft und bestelle gw2 dann noch.


 
Im MM bekommst die Digital Standard. Ist nur eine Hülle mit Heftchen und dem Schlüssel drin. Von GW2 gibt es noch garkeine Version mit Datenträger, das höchste der Gefühle ist nur die Hülle. Kannst es aber auch Online kaufen und den Schlüssel dann zugeschickt bekommen, geht schneller ;D

Der Nachteil der Digital Standard ist, dass du schöne Exklusiv-Items und Skills nicht bekommst. Die gibt es dann bei der 25€ teureren Deluxe.


----------



## Balthar (18. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin also ich wäre auch dabei, spiele Guild Wars 1 seit dem Release, und Guild wars 2 liegt schon seit etlichen Wochen hier bei mir rum 
(In 2 Tagen ist ja wieder Beta Event, da könnte man ja schon was starten )


----------



## Cydras (18. Juli 2012)

So nun hab ich mich mal hier als Jahrelanger PCGH Leser endlich mal ihm Forum registriert^^
Die News zur GW2 Gilde hat mich einfach dazu gebracht^^

Ihr habt da eine richtig geile Idee mit der Gilde. Ich und ein paar Freunde werden uns auch GW2 kaufen und würden beitreten!
Müssen nur bei Release absprechen auf welchem Server ihr seid. Wär echt cool direkt mit einer so großen Community anzufangen


----------



## jigsaw83 (18. Juli 2012)

Moin da ich sehr lange DAoC gezockt habe und mal was neues an MMO zocken will ,finde ich die idee eigentlich super und würde auch beitreten wollen.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich würde wenn dann die PCGH Gilde als Nebengilde nehmen. Wäre womöglich dabei.


----------



## Merty (18. Juli 2012)

Habe auch vor mir das Spiel zu Release zu kaufen und wäre bei einer PCGH-Gilde auch gerne mit an Board


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute ich hätte auch mal ne Frage vielleicht weiß da jemand was.

Ich hab auch nen GW Acc. Muss man den nun mit GW 1 und 2 verbinden? Also quasi wie Battlenet? Hab den damals meinen Bruder "geschenkt" aber wenn ich denn wieder brauche hol ich ihn mir zurück^^

Danke für Antworten

grüße


----------



## kazzig (19. Juli 2012)

Ich mach mal bisschen Werbung für meinen Thread / Channel 
Da könnt ihr mir ab Freitag 21 Uhr gerne beim Livestream über die Schulter schauen. Alles andere erfahrt in diesem Thread:

Guild Wars 2 Livestream von kazzig


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Juli 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Moin Leute ich hätte auch mal ne Frage vielleicht weiß da jemand was.
> 
> Ich hab auch nen GW Acc. Muss man den nun mit GW 1 und 2 verbinden? Also quasi wie Battlenet? Hab den damals meinen Bruder "geschenkt" aber wenn ich denn wieder brauche hol ich ihn mir zurück^^
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst, aber es ist kein muss.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Juli 2012)

@Fortune: Ah ok danke also nicht so wie bei BattleNet?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juli 2012)

Und?
Wer von euch ist heute Abend mit am Start?

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf Riverside (wegen dem schönen Namen) mal eine Slyvari anspielen.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habe keinen Betazugang. Gut ich hätte dieses WE auch nicht wirklich Zeit. Aber wie soll ich bitte noch bis zum Ende August aushalten?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juli 2012)

Ich würde da einen tiefen "Sommerschlaf" empfehlen!
Oder Ablenkung durch ein paar Summer-Sale-Schnäppchen!


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. Juli 2012)

Jo, Riverside mit meinen Pappenheimern. Wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf 1 Sylvari und 1 Mensch hinauslaufen, mal sehen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juli 2012)

Man kann mittlerweile schon spielen!
Wer also einen Sylvari namens "Mushroo" antrifft- das bin ich!


----------



## Fexzz (20. Juli 2012)

Hui, das Spiel macht ja mehr Spaß als erwartet ;o Das Kampfsystem find ich super, endlich mal weg vom statischen. Endlich kann ich rumlaufen, während ich schieße (spiele übrigens eine Ingenieurin.) 

Die Sache mit den öffentlichen Quests find ich klasse, wir haben grad mit gefühlt 40 Leuten 'ne große Elitespinne nieder gezergt! Macht Hunger auf mehr!


----------



## riotmilch (21. Juli 2012)

Performance ist definitiv besser geworden.
Konnte vor ein zwei Monaten schon mal rein sehen und war wirklich enttäuscht.
Das war kein schönes Spielen, aber gestern Abend liefs echt flüssig.
Standart Einstellungen waren soweit alles auf Hoch, da kam ich aber nicht über 33 FPS im Dorf bei den Norn am Anfang, auch wenn es sich flüssig angefühlt hat.
Hab dann mal auf "ausgeglichen" gestellt und da hatte ich dann bis zu 10 FPS mehr.
Weiter draußen gingen die FPS dann auch mal bis auf 70 hoch.
Ich denke, da muss ich noch ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen spielen, die Weitsicht war nicht so der Hit und ich hatte auch ab und zu Texturen die nachgeladen werden mussten. Vorher hatte ich nur Matsch ^^
Wenn die 30 FPS so gut flüssig dargestellt werden, ist das ja an sich gut. Nur wer weis wie es wird wenn mal richtig viel los ist.
Grafik haut mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker, aber schlecht isse auch nicht. MMO eben ^^
Quests waren bisher auch Standartkost und die Events reißen da auch nichts raus. Aber ok, bin ich mittlerweile gewöhnt aus MMOs 

Also wenn ich es günstig für so 30-35€ bekommen würde, würde ich definitiv mal rein schauen. So bleibts jetzt erst mal bei der Beta


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juli 2012)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Quests waren bisher auch Standartkost und die Events reißen da auch nichts raus. Aber ok, bin ich mittlerweile gewöhnt aus MMOs


 
Was erwartest du denn für Quests, damit dich ein Spiel in dem Bezug zufriedenstellen kann? Klar ist viel "Standardkram" dabei, aber ich finde schon, dass die sich ziemlich Mühe mit den ganzen öffentlichen Events
gegeben haben um zumindest mal etwas von dem 0/8/15 Prinzip wegzukommen.


----------



## riotmilch (21. Juli 2012)

Hab ich geschrieben, dass ich unzufrieden bin?


----------



## Fexzz (21. Juli 2012)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Hab ich geschrieben, dass ich unzufrieden bin?


 
Deine Formulierung klang für mich so als wärst du nicht zufrieden.

Edit: Meine Güte, das spielt geht aber schon gut zur Sache. Ich bin völlig überfordert. Das Crafting System, das Welt gegen Welt System, die ganzen Skills mit verschiedenen Waffen. Dann kann ich noch Granaten oder Heilkits ausrüsten und hab wieder andere Fähigkeiten. Das macht mich fertig


----------



## ScyX (23. Juli 2012)

Ist es eher CPU oder GPU lastig?


----------



## kazzig (24. Juli 2012)

Definitiv CPU lastiger!


----------



## Kotor (27. Juli 2012)

hi gw 2 zocker,

hätte hier ein paar eyefinity screenshots (hauptsächlich von den vistas im asura gebiet)
manche kommen ganz gut, geschossen mit einer ATI 5770 - beste quali in-game (was die gk halt hergibt)

Auflösung: 4320x900  (tut leid ... ist nicht jedermanns sache) 

hab keinen rapidshare account oder sonst was und habs mal hier versucht  (90Mb, GW2 beta3 vista ef.rar):

Zippyshare.com - GW2 beta3 vista ef.rar

vlt. taugts jemanden
grüße kotor


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Juli 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Definitiv CPU lastiger!


 
/Sign, ein flotter 4-Kerner trägt mehr als spürbar zum Spielfluss bei, für Max.Einstellungen ohne Goodies dürfte eine GTX 560Ti / HD6950 ausreichen, Späße wie Downsampling, AF+HQAA & AO verlangen allen voran in großen Gebieten oder in hitzigen Gefechten nach etwas mehr Leistung. Spätestens der finale PCGH-Technik-Check dürfte uns Aufklärung geben


----------



## riotmilch (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte mit meinem System schon einige Probleme, musste einige Sachen runterschrauben. Alles auf Max sieht das Spiel genial aus, aber nur ein paar Einstellungen runter und schon bleibt nicht mehr viel Glanz übrig, immer noch ansehbar, aber wenn man weis wie Max aussieht, dann schon enttäuschend ^ ^


----------



## Orka45 (1. August 2012)

Morgen findet von 21:00 bis 01:00 Uhr ein weiterer Stresstest statt.


----------



## ArtiR (2. August 2012)

Geil, hier gibts GW2 Zocker, ich freu mich verdammt hart aufs Spiel


----------



## Kotor (2. August 2012)

Stresstest


----------



## Orka45 (2. August 2012)

Gleich mal Patchen, da sind ja eine menge Dateien in 2 Wochen dazugekommen (ich schätze auf über 1 GB seit Beta Wochenende 3)


----------



## CrSt3r (7. August 2012)

Gibt es zufällig jemanden, der schon Erfahrung mit 3 Monitroen sammeln konnte? 
Vorrangig 5760*1080 ... und vor allem, welche leistung abgefordert wurde. 
Reichen I7-3770K und GTX670 OC ?


----------



## Dewid (9. August 2012)

Heute findet um 21.00 bis 1.00 wieder ein Stresstest statt!


----------



## MOD6699 (9. August 2012)

KANN DAS SPIEL NICHT MAL ENDLICH STARTEN???????

sorry aber das musste mal raus!


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2012)

Ganz im Ernst:

Lieber den einen oder anderen Stresstest mehr, als das genau der selbe Super-Gau passiert, wie bei Diablo III.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. August 2012)

Ja weiß ich doch aber ich kann und will nicht mehr länger warten!!

So ist mein Gefühl...  und ich kann nichts dafür^^


btw: glaubt ihr denn das es genauso heftig wird wie bei D3? Was ja quasi heisst das sich GW2 millionenfach in der ersten Woche verkaufen muss.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2012)

Genau so gehts mir mit Half Life² EP3, bzw. Half Life³. 

Ich denke schon, das es heftig wird. Guild Wars 2 ist ja ein MMORPG. Da ist der Serveraufwand dahinter noch größer als bei Diablo III.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. August 2012)

Für Guild Wars gibt es nun ein eigenes Unterforum, in dem sich dieser Thread bereits befindet.


----------



## fataxdream (9. August 2012)

Wer darf denn alles am Stresstest teilnehmen ?

Habe nen Key gekauft der zum Headstart zugelassen ist also am 25. August, darf ich dann heute Abend auch mal reinschnuppern ?


----------



## Dewid (9. August 2012)

fataxdream schrieb:


> Wer darf denn alles am Stresstest teilnehmen ?
> 
> Habe nen Key gekauft der zum Headstart zugelassen ist also am 25. August, darf ich dann heute Abend auch mal reinschnuppern ?


 
Dann bist du also ein VorKÄUFER. Diese sind im Gegensatz zu den VorBESTELLERN für die Beta-Termine zugelassen.


----------



## Koyote (9. August 2012)

Hab mir heute auch gw2 bestellt. Kann also am 28. Zocken oder wenn's halt geliefert wird.. Auf welchem Server spielt ihr dann?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. August 2012)

Ich denke mal die meisten versuchen auf Riverside zu kommen...


----------



## alex2712 (10. August 2012)

Ich werde auf Abbadons Mund bzw. Elonas Reach gehen. Evtl. auch auf einen englischen, bzw. nicht direkt Sprachgeflaggten Servern. Ewig lang nur mit Deutschen spielen ist langweilig. 

Aus GW1 bin ich fast nur internationale Teams gewohnt, da habe ich nur mit Amis, Engländern, Holländern, Belgiern usw. gespielt. Da handelte es sich zwar um PvP, aber darauf werde ich auch meinen Fokus in GW2 legen.


Mal ne Frage: Habe mich kaum mit GW2 beschäftigt. Gibt es eigentlich wieder sowas wie Gold-/Silver-/Bronzecape?

MfG


----------



## Orka45 (10. August 2012)

So, am 11.08 findet von 1-5 Uhr Nachts ein weiterer Stresstest statt.
Also macht schonmal Kaffe


----------



## Koyote (10. August 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die meisten versuchen auf Riverside zu kommen...


 Kann es mir da passieren, dass ich nicht mehr drauf komme?


----------



## Alex555 (11. August 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Kann es mir da passieren, dass ich nicht mehr drauf komme?


 
Unter Umständen ja, wenn du GW2 im Vorverkauf oder zumindest vorbestellt hast, solltest du dank dem Headstart noch gute Chancen haben. 
Am stärksten besiedelt in der Beta war immer Elona Reach, Riverside war etwas weniger los


----------



## Alex555 (12. August 2012)

wieder ein neuer Stresstest: Von 20 - 21Uhr .
Die Charaktere aus vorherigen events sind noch vorhanden. 
Quelle: Guild Wars 2 | Facebook


----------



## Koyote (17. August 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Umständen ja, wenn du GW2 im Vorverkauf oder zumindest vorbestellt hast, solltest du dank dem Headstart noch gute Chancen haben.
> Am stärksten besiedelt in der Beta war immer Elona Reach, Riverside war etwas weniger los



Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit 3 Tage früher anzufangen. Wäre doof, wenn ich Net auf den Server käme.


----------



## Low (17. August 2012)

Hab echt keine Ahnung ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll. Ist es für den Gelegenheitsspieler freundlicher als WoW?
EDIT:
Hab mir nochmal ein Video angeguckt, werde es lieber nicht spielen


----------



## alex2712 (18. August 2012)

Warum willst du das Game nicht spielen? Es wird das MMO-Genre revolutionieren, das steht fest. Als WoW-Killer bezeichne ich nie wieder ein Spiel 

Ich kann dir echt nur dazu raten, das Game zu holen. Du kannst nichts falsch machen. 45€ und nie wieder Abogebühren.

MfG


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2012)

Ich würde es ganz gerne spielen, habe aber nicht viel Zeit zum spielen. Montag-Donnerstag habe ich gerade so Zeit für eine Runde FIFA, mehr als 60 Minuten sind da nicht drin. Und jetzt ein MMORPG holen, nur um am Wochenende mal 2-3 Stunden zu spielen, ich weiß ja nicht. :/


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich würde es ganz gerne spielen, habe aber nicht viel Zeit zum spielen. Montag-Donnerstag habe ich gerade so Zeit für eine Runde FIFA, mehr als 60 Minuten sind da nicht drin. Und jetzt ein MMORPG holen, nur um am Wochenende mal 2-3 Stunden zu spielen, ich weiß ja nicht. :/


 
Naja du zahlst bei GW2 nur einmalig.


----------



## Koyote (18. August 2012)

Hi, habe hier bestellt: Guild Wars 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Vor paar Tagen eine Mail bekommen, dass es 2 Cover gäbe. Gibts bei denen nen unterschied außer dem Bild vorne drauf?


----------



## Low (18. August 2012)

alex2712 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst du das Game nicht spielen? Es wird das MMO-Genre revolutionieren, das steht fest. Als WoW-Killer bezeichne ich nie wieder ein Spiel
> 
> Ich kann dir echt nur dazu raten, das Game zu holen. Du kannst nichts falsch machen. 45€ und nie wieder Abogebühren.
> 
> MfG


Denke nicht das ich dafuer genug Zeit habe.


----------



## alex2712 (20. August 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Denke nicht das ich dafuer genug Zeit habe.



Das Game ist doch perfekt für Casuals  Ab Level 80 kein Itemfortschritt. Also es gibt dann quasi max Dmg und nur noch neue/schönere Skins.
Ob du also in 1 Woche oder in 2 Jahren auf 80 Levelst macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Fexzz (20. August 2012)

Guild Wars 2 als "Revolution" zu bezeichnen halte ich schon für sehr gewagt. Ich fand das Spiel klasse, allerdings frag ich mich, wie die Langzeitmotivation am leben erhalten werden soll, wenn es im Endgame lt. Aussage hier ja quasi keinen Itemfortschritt gibt.

Was sollen User machen, die PvP nicht mögen? In GW1 gabs ja zumindest noch die Elitefähigkeiten, die man sich auf lang alle Sammeln konnte, aber was gibts bei GW2 groß im Endgame?

Das ist jetzt keine Kritik am Spiel, ich weiß es wirklich nicht! Bin über Hilfe also sehr dankbar, da ich selbst noch überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Allein wegem dem WggWggW - System.


----------



## Uziflator (20. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 als "Revolution" zu bezeichnen halte ich schon für sehr gewagt. Ich fand das Spiel klasse, allerdings frag ich mich, wie die Langzeitmotivation am leben erhalten werden soll, wenn es im Endgame lt. Aussage hier ja quasi keinen Itemfortschritt gibt.
> 
> Was sollen User machen, die PvP nicht mögen? In GW1 gabs ja zumindest noch die Elitefähigkeiten, die man sich auf lang alle Sammeln konnte, aber was gibts bei GW2 groß im Endgame?
> 
> Das ist jetzt keine Kritik am Spiel, ich weiß es wirklich nicht! Bin über Hilfe also sehr dankbar, da ich selbst noch überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Allein wegem dem WggWggW - System.


Später will man einfach andere Skins haben, Titel machen und und und wie in GW1 und Content kommt jua noch mehr dazu.


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. August 2012)

alex2712 schrieb:


> Ab Level 80 kein Itemfortschritt. Also es gibt dann quasi max Dmg und nur noch neue/schönere Skins.
> Ob du also in 1 Woche oder in 2 Jahren auf 80 Levelst macht keinen Unterschied.


 L.80 bedeutet nicht, dass man sofort das beste Equip beim Händler kaufen kann ;D

Für Exotic und Legendary muss man schon noch ein Bisschen mehr machen (Vor allem wenn man ALLES auf max. haben will).


----------



## Uziflator (20. August 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> L.80 bedeutet nicht, dass man sofort das beste Equip beim Händler kaufen kann ;D
> 
> Für Exotic und Legendary muss man schon noch ein Bisschen mehr machen (Vor allem wenn man ALLES auf max. haben will).


 
Exotic und Legendary Waffen haben keine besseren Werte!


----------



## TechScat (21. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 als "Revolution" zu bezeichnen halte ich schon für sehr gewagt. Ich fand das Spiel klasse, allerdings frag ich mich, wie die Langzeitmotivation am leben erhalten werden soll, wenn es im Endgame lt. Aussage hier ja quasi keinen Itemfortschritt gibt.
> 
> Was sollen User machen, die PvP nicht mögen? In GW1 gabs ja zumindest noch die Elitefähigkeiten, die man sich auf lang alle Sammeln konnte, aber was gibts bei GW2 groß im Endgame?
> 
> Das ist jetzt keine Kritik am Spiel, ich weiß es wirklich nicht! Bin über Hilfe also sehr dankbar, da ich selbst noch überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Allein wegem dem WggWggW - System.



Ich persönlich finde ja das Itemsystem in Guild Wars 2 fantastisch.

Sprich ab lvl. 80 erhält dein Equipment keinen Boost mehr per se, was dazu führt, dass du ab der Lvl. Grenze nicht kontinuirlich grinden musst um den Spielern die wirklich exzessiv spielen, nicht unterlegen zu sein.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, wenn mich ein Spiel fesseld verbringe ich doch auch unmengen Zeit mit diesem.  

Im Lategame sind die Rüstungen und Waffen zumindest für mich nur eine Frage des Egos.
Wenn du schwererkämpftes, ästhetisches Equip hast wird dies wahrscheinlich ähnlich geschätzt wie High Lvl Rüstungen in anderen Spielen. 
Und bis du die Orrian Rüstung hast, wirst eine Weile mit dem Spiel verbringen 

Dazu kommen noch dynamische Events, was dafür sorgt, dass GW2 sich lebendig anfühlt.
So kann die Stadt in der du dich befindest spontan angegriffen, dabei ignoriert es vollkommen ob du damit nun einverstanden bist oder nicht, anderseits kannst du individuell auf den Ausgang des Geschehens Einfluss nehmen.
Dann gäbe es da noch wie gesagt WvWvW,Dungeons und kleine Minispiele


----------



## Alex555 (21. August 2012)

Heute findet wieder ein Stresstest von 21 uhr bis 1 uhr statt. Die Charaktere können weiter gespielt werden. 
Quellen: Guild Wars 2 | Facebook ; Twitter / GuildWars2: We're having a stress test ... 

Ich bin auch gespannt, wie die Langzeitmotivation in GW2 sein wird. GW1 habe ich 6Jahre lang nahezu täglich gespielt, bei GW2 hab ich derzeit meine Zweifel.. 
Vor allem WvWvW ist nur ein sinnloses gekloppe von Mobs  Hat mir aber auch nicht mehr als jedes andere Spiel gekostet, und da es keine monatlichen Kosten hat, kann man ja gut mal GW2 aussetzen


----------



## fataxdream (21. August 2012)

Hoffentlich heute ohne Performance einbrueche -,-


----------



## Arikus (21. August 2012)

Ich hoffe immernoch inständig, dass das WvWvW vergleichbar mit (am liebsten den Anfangszeiten von) DAoC wird.
Da war es weit mehr als nur ein NPC gekloppe, denn sobald Verteidiger in der Burg sind, geht die Schlacht erst richtig los.


----------



## FrozenLayer (21. August 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Exotic und Legendary Waffen haben keine besseren Werte!


 Doch, Exotics haben bessere Werte und man kommt nur sehr schwer an sie ran. Legendary sieht nochmal epischer aus, hat aber die selben Werte wie Exotic


----------



## Fexzz (21. August 2012)

TechScat schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ja das Itemsystem in Guild Wars 2 fantastisch.
> 
> Sprich ab lvl. 80 erhält dein Equipment keinen Boost mehr per se, was dazu führt, dass du ab der Lvl. Grenze nicht kontinuirlich grinden musst um den Spielern die wirklich exzessiv spielen, nicht unterlegen zu sein.
> Wobei ich zugeben muss, wenn mich ein Spiel fesseld verbringe ich doch auch unmengen Zeit mit diesem.
> ...


 
Woot? Städte können angegriffen werden? Ich dachte es gibt kein World PvP, nur "Battlegrounds" und WvWvW :o

Edit: Oh man, mir fällt jetzt erst auf, wie wenig ich von dem Spiel eigentlich weiß  Gibts überhaupt Fraktionen?! Oh je... ich glaub ich muss das Spiel wirklich kaufen


----------



## Arikus (21. August 2012)

gibt keine Fraktionen, deshalb treten ja ganze Server gegeneinander an.


----------



## Robonator (21. August 2012)

Tja... Ich werd GW2 nicht zocken können.  Heute ist auch noch meine Graka kaputt gegangen... Schade :/


----------



## Fexzz (21. August 2012)

Oh Shit, das ist ärgerlich Robo :/ Keine Ersatzkarte am Start?!


----------



## Robonator (21. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Oh Shit, das ist ärgerlich Robo :/ Keine Ersatzkarte am Start?!


 
IGP sonst nichts


----------



## Fexzz (21. August 2012)

Autsch  Kannst dir nicht 'ne günstige gebrauchte hier im Forum schießen? Oder chronischer Geldmangel?!


----------



## Robonator (21. August 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Autsch  Kannst dir nicht 'ne günstige gebrauchte hier im Forum schießen? Oder chronischer Geldmangel?!


 
Erstmal an Geld kommen. Ich hatte 50€ für GW2 und mehr auch nicht ^^ Bis ich genug für ne ordentliche habe ist es wohl schon Weinachten.


----------



## fataxdream (21. August 2012)

Da gw2 cpu lastig ist , reicht ne karte fuer 70€ weiss jetzt nicht ob dich das aufmuntert aber en versuch wars wert


----------



## Robonator (22. August 2012)

fataxdream schrieb:


> Da gw2 cpu lastig ist , reicht ne karte fuer 70€ weiss jetzt nicht ob dich das aufmuntert aber en versuch wars wert


 
Habe nur IGP momentan und diese 70€ müssen ja auch gespart werden   Außerdem würd ich schon ganz gern die Grafik genießen können. Klassenkamerad hat die Karte nun getestet und die funktioniert


----------



## _VFB_ (24. August 2012)

Ich werd mir das Spiel leider erst in einer Woche hollen können. Naja, hab sollange noch ein bisschen Bedenkzeit welche Rasse und Klasse ich nehm. Bin da noch etwas Unschlüssig. Welche Rasse/Klasse nehmt ihr ?


----------



## Fexzz (24. August 2012)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Mensch Ingenieur oder was zauberndes.


----------



## Arikus (24. August 2012)

Ich werd definitiv mit dem Mesmer anfangen.
Spielerisch ist er für mich mal was ganz neues und er hat nette Gruppenfähigkeiten.
Besonders das Portal und die Massenunsichtbarkeit stelle ich mir nice vor.

So kann man seine Gruppe auch mal in eine belagerte Festung reinbringen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. August 2012)

Arikus schrieb:


> So kann man seine Gruppe auch mal in eine belagerte Festung reinbringen.


 Das funktioniert leider nicht so wirklich, und sollte es durch Ausnutzen von Spielfehlern noch möglich sein, wird es ganz sicher von den Entwicklern beseitigt.
Was aber auch jetzt noch gut Funktioniert hat, ist Temporal Curtain. Einfach an eine Stelle der Festungswand kurz vor einer besonders großen Ansammlung von Verteidigern zaubern und dann die gesamte gegnerische Gruppe mit dem Anschlussskill Into the Void von der Festungsmauer katapultieren. Bedeutet meist das Ende der Belagerung weil Verteidiger außerhalb der Feste eigentlich immer sehr schlechte Karten haben. ;D


----------



## Arikus (24. August 2012)

Wieso geht das nicht? ich hatte keine Probleme mit Unsichtbarkeit durch die Gegner zu laufen und dann schnell durch das Portal rein.
Oder kann man das Portal noch irgendwie blocken?
Dann haben die Gegner es da nicht gemacht.


----------



## ScyX (24. August 2012)

ICh werde einen Asura Nekro spielen. Kleine Teufel ist schon was cooles


----------



## _VFB_ (24. August 2012)

Ich denk ich werde jetzt den Dieb nehmen. Nur schwanke ich noch zwischen Asura und den Charr. Eignen die sich alle gleich gut für den Dieb oder spielt die Rasse keine Rolle ?


----------



## ScyX (24. August 2012)

Gibt es eig überhaupt einen unterschied zwischen einem Menschlichen Nekro und einem Asura? Die skills sind ja alle gleich oder?


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War schon etwas überrascht als das vorhin im Promarkt stand und dann sogar günstiger als Amazon ^^


----------



## _VFB_ (24. August 2012)

Kannst du schon spielen ? Letztes Jahr als ich mir Fifa gekauft hab, hab ich das Spiel auch schon 3 Tage vor Veröffentlichung im Laden gesehn.


----------



## Koyote (24. August 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das ist aber nicht die Vorverkaufsversion oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. August 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Vorverkaufsversion oder?


 
Die Vor*verkaufs*version ist eh afaik nichtmehr erhältlich. Das war auch nur ein Code.
Mit DVD sind nur die Vor*besteller*versionen oder die normalen.


----------



## Koyote (24. August 2012)

Jo, das wollte ich wissen. Aber schon doof, dass man das im Laden gleich holen kann und ich bei Amazon noch warten muss. Hoffe mal, dass sich das mit der Lieferung dann nicht über den 28. herauszögert


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. August 2012)

Du meinst den 27.
Wenn du vorbestellt hast dürftest du (rein theoretisch) einen Tag vorher rein!


----------



## _VFB_ (24. August 2012)

Warum kann man das Spiele eig. jetzt schon kaufen? Wollen die so eine überlastung der Server verhindern ?


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. August 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Vorverkaufsversion oder?


 Nein ist die Vollversion. Keine ahnung ob ich spielen kann. Ich will mich mit meinem Alten Account einloggen um den CD-Key einzugeben ... funktioniert nicht. In GW1 geht der Account jetzt aber auch nicht mehr und der Support sagt nix =/


----------



## Onkeldieter (24. August 2012)

Also auf der Homepage kannst du dir das spiel halt so holen per DLC und kannst ab morgen starten so wie ich das sehe!

https://buy.guildwars2.com/de/

Wer da auf ne DVD und Box verzichten kann un unbedingt vorher spielen möchte,also ab morgen der könnte ja hier noch zuschlagen 
Also nehme ich mal an das das funktioniert steht ja da


----------



## KAEPS133 (24. August 2012)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> Also auf der Homepage kannst du dir das spiel halt so holen per DLC und kannst ab morgen starten so wie ich das sehe!
> 
> https://buy.guildwars2.com/de/
> 
> ...


 
Die Packung ist eh schnöde und langweilig und trotz 2 DVDs musste ich nochmal bestimmt 4gb runterladen.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. August 2012)

ich hab gehofft, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Bei meiner Downloadgeschwindigkeit brauch ich dafür 5 std.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2012)

Soo...
Ich bin mittlerweile seit einer Stunde am suchten!


----------



## _VFB_ (25. August 2012)

Cool  ich will will auch  kaufs aber erst am Freitag. Welche Klasse spielst du ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2012)

Ich spiel einen Wächter...
Und mittlerweile suchte ich nicht mehr, weil ich nicht mehr auf die Server komme!


----------



## _VFB_ (25. August 2012)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht das die Server wieder überlastet werden.
Edit: Welche Rasse?


----------



## Joho (26. August 2012)

Soderle, ich schnupper auch mal wieder in GW2 rein, in der Beta hat es mich nicht so überzeugen können.
Mal sehen evt. sieht es nun besser aus


----------



## Koyote (26. August 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich mir schon gedacht das die Server wieder überlastet werden.
> Edit: Welche Rasse?



Er spielt nen Menschen


----------



## _VFB_ (26. August 2012)

So an Leute die des Spiel scho haben, wie ist des game bis jetz ?


----------



## Koyote (26. August 2012)

Ich habe das Game leider noch nicht, (bekomme es Montag oder Dienstag), habe mir aber gestern mehrere Stunden einen Livestream angeschaut und vom sehen her ist es wirklich sehr geil


----------



## Jabberwocky (26. August 2012)

selten ein spiel gespielt das mich von anfang an so langweilte... 
das einzige positive an GW2, ist die tatsache, dass keine monatlichen kosten vorhanden sind... 
jedoch gebe ich wohl lieber wieder geld für tera aus... welches wenigstens ein wenig action bietet...


----------



## Robonator (26. August 2012)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> selten ein spiel gespielt das mich von anfang an so langweilte...
> das einzige positive an GW2, ist die tatsache, dass keine monatlichen kosten vorhanden sind...
> jedoch gebe ich wohl lieber wieder geld für tera aus... welches wenigstens ein wenig action bietet...


 
Und eine schönere Grafik hat 
Aber naja, MMORPG´s sind halt nicht für jeden was ^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (26. August 2012)

Na toll jetzt ist mein Account gesperrt worden -.-
Da ich in GW 2 noch nicht rein komme wollte ich nochmal den ersten Teil spielen und wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt das mein Account gesperrt wurde weil angeblich jemand anders mit meinem Account unterwegswar ... was aber nicht der fall ist/war. Und jetzt kann nur der Support da was richten und der Meldet sich seit einem Tag nicht.

Ich versteh eh nicht was AreaNet da für einen hickhack mit den Accounts macht. Warum sollte ich mir einen eigenen GW2 Account machen um den dann mit meinem GW 1 Account zu verknüpfen? Warum ging nicht alles direkt über den GW1 Account und füge nur einen Key hinzu .... nervt mich jetzt schon wieder -.-


----------



## Koyote (26. August 2012)

Muss man seinen Gw2 acc. mit nem gw1 acc. verbinden? Was bringt das für Vorteile?

Ist eigentlich eine LvL Rangliste vorhanden? Das höchste was ich gefunden habe ist 46 und der streamt  KungenTV

habe jetzt aber auch das gefunden: http://www.gaming-insight.de/guildw...aximallevel-80-rein-durch-Crafting-erreichbar Was wirklich etwas blöd wäre


----------



## Robonator (26. August 2012)

> Na toll jetzt ist mein Account gesperrt worden -.-
> Da ich in GW 2 noch nicht rein komme wollte ich nochmal den ersten Teil spielen und wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt das mein Account gesperrt wurde weil angeblich jemand anders mit meinem Account unterwegswar ... was aber nicht der fall ist/war. Und jetzt kann nur der Support da was richten und der Meldet sich seit einem Tag nicht.


Es ist Wochenende da ist es klar das du etwas auf eine Antwort warten musst. Ich denke das sie jetzt auch so ziemlich mit GW2 beschäftigt sind


----------



## KAEPS133 (26. August 2012)

Ja auf dem Account ist aber auch GW 2 .. und das will ich dann bitte auch Spielen.
Wenn die meinen Account sperren sollen die auch bitte Sonntags wieder entsperren


----------



## Koyote (26. August 2012)

Wird die Spielzeit eigentlich irgendwo gezählt oder kann man die irgendwie zählen lassen?


----------



## windowsfan (26. August 2012)

Im Spiel in den Chat /age eingeben, hat bei Guild Wars schon funktioniert und geht bei GW2 auch


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

Ahhh, stimmt! Vielen Dank


----------



## fataxdream (27. August 2012)

Weiss einer ob zusammen questen in der hauptgeschichte gefixt wurde ? Bin grad in der schule ^^


----------



## Seven (27. August 2012)

Hat eigendlich nochjemand Probleme damit, dass die Boni aus der Halle der Monumente aus GW1 nicht in GW2 erscheinen/übertragen wurden? Habe da zwar nur 15 Punkte aber trotzdem sollte ich was bekommen.


----------



## r34ln00b (27. August 2012)

sind doch die üblichen a.net probleme, hab geduld oder warte bis die das spiel tot updaten (siehe gw ;D)

bin für eine DarY reform, lumpi,luma.. bro´s.. ich brauche euch


----------



## Koyote (27. August 2012)

Na toll, habe bei Amazon vorbestellt, aber anscheinend ist es die Version ab 28. gewesen also nicht die 1 Tag früher Version 
Schon vergeht einem die Lust am Spiel. Habe ich für heute extra Zeit freigeräumt und jetzt sowas -.-


----------



## riotmilch (27. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich bin doof 
Hab mich gerade auf der Seite https://www.guildwars2.com/de/ in meinen Account eingeloggt, den ich für ein Beta WE erstellen musste. 
Nun wollte ich im Profil schauen, was ich da so angegeben habe. Wills  mir ja nachher holen und keine Lsut mit Fake Angaben rum zu rennen, im  Falle es ist mal was, wo ich den Support brauche usw.
Aber irgendwie sagt die Seite mir gar nichts -.-
Oder musste man keine persönlichen Daten angeben? Weis das nicht mehr genau =/
Dazu suche ich die Option, wo ich dann meinen Key registrieren kann...finde da auch nichts -.-
Kann mir jemand helfen? :>

EDIT:
War Heute im Gamestop und MediMax, die habens aber noch nicht raus gegeben -.-
Also Morgen dann...


----------



## Deadhunter (28. August 2012)

ab wann geht es den los? nicht um 0.00 ? :/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2012)

Afaik beginnt für alle der Spaß (oder vielleicht die entgültige Server-Überlastung) um 9:00Uhr.


----------



## Deadhunter (28. August 2012)

ahh ok vielen dank!...

ps: dann muss ich doch noch LOLen


----------



## Koyote (28. August 2012)

So, in 1 Stunde und 51 min. Werden ne Menge Spieler auf gw2 losgelassen. Bin mal gespannt ob heute Mittag um 3, wenn ich anfangen will, die Server noch stehen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Ich wollte grade schon hier Posten warum ich nicht einloggen kann und da noch steht ich hätte keine Berechtigung. Naja noch 12 Minuten bis zum ärgern das die Server überlastet sind ^^

So der Login hat super geklappt und ich mache die ersten Schritte. Aber rund läuft es auf meinem System überhaupt nicht. Ich komme nie über 29 FPS ... ganz egal welche Einstellungen ich rein mache.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2012)

Ich dreh gleich durch, ich kanns noch nicht kaufen, muss warten bis Firma mein Geld überweist, gnarrrrrrrrrrf!


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Ich kann dich beruhigen .. Das Spiel ist sau geil!


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2012)

Ich weiß  Hab beim dritten Beta Wochenende mitgemacht  Ich hab einfach nur Bock auf Schlachten um Burgen und Katapulte und bla! Das erinnert mich an die guten alten DAoC Zeiten zurück


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Für mich ist es Seit Guild Wars 1 das erste Spiel dieser Art das mir wahnsinnig spaß macht


----------



## wari (28. August 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der patch nach der installation is?

da krieg ich grad aggressionen, wenn keine größe dabeisteht sondern nur anzahl der dateien.. und sowieso noch viel mehr aggros, wenn ich DVDS in den händen halte und direkt nach der installation gigabyteweise mit 80 KBs runterladen muss.. das bedeutet dann gleich, dass ich heute nicht zocken kann.. FU!


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der patch nach der installation is?
> 
> da krieg ich grad aggressionen, wenn keine größe dabeisteht sondern nur anzahl der dateien.. und sowieso noch viel mehr aggros, wenn ich DVDS in den händen halte und direkt nach der installation gigabyteweise mit 80 KBs runterladen muss.. das bedeutet dann gleich, dass ich heute nicht zocken kann.. FU!


 
Ich kenn kein MMORPG das beim Start nicht einen Patch verpasst bekommen hat.  Daran sollte man sich zur heutigen Zeit schon gewöhnt haben.


----------



## wari (28. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Ich kenn kein MMORPG das beim Start nicht einen Patch verpasst bekommen hat.  Daran sollte man sich zur heutigen Zeit schon gewöhnt haben.


 

ehm, ja.. aber ich lade seit 30 min und habe 1 %...

ma schnell nach release ein 10 gig patch veröffentlichen oder was?

hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mir das spiel nämlich nicht gekauft...

EDIT: auf der twitterseite beschweren sich auch massig spieler...in meinen augen eine bodenlose frechheit, die user nach release und installation 8 gigabyte saugen zu lassen.. für mich bedeutet das ein gesamten tag downloaden...

aber okay, is ja irgendson randomentwickler und nich blizzard, die leisten sich sowas nämlich nicht...


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

Was hast du für eine Leitung, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## _VFB_ (28. August 2012)

10 gb ???? Des dauert bei mir dann auch mal kurz 12 h. Wieso machen die solche Dateien nicht auf die Cds ?


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Das hab ich ein paar seiten vorher aber schonmal gesagt das es bestimmt 4gb sind die man Laden muss. Aber damit muss man nunmal rechnen. Ich bin eh überrascht das ich seit heute morgen durchgehend spielen kann ohne probleme 

Und die 2 mini Patches heute morgen wurden auch ganz schnell geladen.

@*_VFB_*

Naja ich denke mal die DVDs sind schon 3-4 Wochen alt. So ein mega Release will ja vorbereitet werden und somit ist die Version auf den DVDs auch ne ganze ecke älter als die aktuelle die auf den Servern läuft.


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Das hab ich ein paar seiten vorher aber schonmal gesagt das es bestimmt 4gb sind die man Laden muss. Aber damit muss man nunmal rechnen. Ich bin eh überrascht das ich seit heute morgen durchgehend spielen kann ohne probleme
> 
> Und die 2 mini Patches heute morgen wurden auch ganz schnell geladen.


 
Es gab auch genug Stresstests damit eben nicht sowas passiert wie bei Diablo III.


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Aber damit gerechnet hab ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Es gab auch genug Stresstests damit eben nicht sowas passiert wie bei Diablo III.


 
Und trotzdem gab es zu Beginn Serverprobleme.
Im Überlauf lande ich auch immer!


----------



## _VFB_ (28. August 2012)

Jaa aber 10 GB sind doch denke ich fast ein Viertel vom ganzen Spiel. Was bewirkt der Patch überhaupt ??


----------



## wari (28. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Leitung, wenn ich fragen darf?


 
ich hab dsl 1000.. das kann einem halt passieren, wenn man mitten im wald wohnt..

naja, vllt isser morgen um die zeit fertig mit saugen -.-



> Jaa aber 10 GB sind doch denke ich fast ein Viertel vom ganzen Spiel. Was bewirkt der Patch überhaupt ??



joa, retail version ist quasi für die katz.. installiert hat das spiel 12 gigs...

boa da könnt ich mich echt massiv aufregen!


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

> aber okay, is ja irgendson randomentwickler und nich blizzard, die leisten sich sowas nämlich nicht...


Stimmt! Denn bei Blizzard geht erstmal gut eine Woche nix. Nur auf gut Glück!  Das ist natürlich viel besser, als ein Patchdownload. 



> ich hab dsl 1000.. das kann einem halt passieren, wenn man mitten im wald wohnt..


Mehr als abwarten und Tee trinken dann man da nicht. Ist beim Spielstart nun (leider) fast immer so.


----------



## wari (28. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Stimmt! Denn bei Blizzard geht erstmal gut eine Woche nix. Nur auf gut Glück!  Das ist natürlich viel besser, als ein Patchdownload.
> 
> Mehr als abwarten und Tee trinken dann man da nicht. Ist beim Spielstart nun (leider) fast immer so.


 
wie gesagt, patches am releasetag sind notwendig..

aber ich kann meinen kunden keine retailversion anbieten, wenn ich dann wieder 80% des spiels neu downloaden muss.. da bin ich nicht mit einverstanden, aber vermutlich ist das kein grund sein geld wieder zurückzubekommen... aber ich werde mich schlau machen..


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

> aber ich kann meinen kunden keine retailversion anbieten, wenn ich dann  wieder 80% des spiels neu downloaden muss.. da bin ich nicht mit  einverstanden, aber vermutlich ist das kein grund sein geld wieder  zurückzubekommen... aber ich werde mich schlau machen..


Damit hast du völlig recht. Weder Mega-Patch noch kompletter Serverausfall sind hier das gelbe vom Ei. Vermeiden wird es sich aber nicht lassen.

Weiß man denn wenigstens was gepatcht wird?


----------



## wari (28. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Damit hast du völlig recht. Weder Mega-Patch noch kompletter Serverausfall sind hier das gelbe vom Ei. Vermeiden wird es sich aber nicht lassen.
> 
> Weiß man denn wenigstens was gepatcht wird?



laut twitter wurden seit herstellung der CD wieder soviele dateien umgekrämpelt, dass ein fast kompletter neu-download notwendig sei..


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

wari schrieb:


> laut twitter wurden seit herstellung der CD wieder soviele dateien umgekrämpelt, dass ein fast kompletter neu-download notwendig sei..


 
Ok, sowas hab ich auch noch nie erlebt! oO


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

So nach dem mini Update von grade geht jetzt wriklich nix mehr -.- ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> So nach dem mini Update von grade geht jetzt wriklich nix mehr -.- ^^


 
Klar...
Alle sind rausgeflogen und wollen wieder zocken!


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage,ich muss schon um mit Kollegen zu spielen auf dem gleichen Server sein oder?

Ich hatte in der Vorabversion auf Riverside angefanfgen, nu kommt aber niemand mehr auf den Server da er als "Voll" gekenntzeichnet ist.
Das Problem ist das jeder Server der ein (DE) dahinter hat voll ist und wir nun etwas verteilt dort stehen...:/
Gibt ja noch andere Server in Europa wo nichts hinter steht ,also kein FR DE usw....
Ist das dann ein internationaler Server auf dem praktisch "alle" vertreten sind oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2012)

Wo nichts dahinter steht sind alle vertreten. Einen Wechsel kannst du z.Z. noch kostenlos machen.


----------



## Onkeldieter (28. August 2012)

Ja,bringt mir und den anderen leider nichts da alle DE Server voll sind und wollten eig.nicht auf nem Internationalen spielen:/


----------



## Koyote (28. August 2012)

Ist es normal, das ich bei meinem sys nur 20-40 frames habe? Ist irgendwie merkwürdig


----------



## Predi (28. August 2012)

Grad das erste Mal "Katakomben von Ascalon" gemacht und hätte mal eine Frage.
Meint ihr es ist gewollt das die Inis in Gw2 so extrem schwer sind ? 
Die 40er soll ja wieder etwas leichter sein, aber für eine 30er Ini fand ich AC echt hard.
Würde mal gerne wissen wie ihr das seht 

lg Predi


----------



## Pizzer (28. August 2012)

Könnt ihr euch gerade einloggen?:O


----------



## Koyote (28. August 2012)

Nope, Server down.
Wenn ihr einmal drinne seid würde ich euch empfehlen net mehr raus zu gehen 

Habe schon übelegt wenn ich drinne bin den rechner laufen zu lassen aber das bisschen doof


----------



## Pizzer (28. August 2012)

Aber nur ein bisschen:> Naja war klar das man heut sogut wie "nicht" zocken kann


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ist es normal, das ich bei meinem sys nur 20-40 frames habe? Ist irgendwie merkwürdig


 Ich bekomm auch nicht mehr FPS ... selbst wenn ich alles ganz runter schraube gehen die FPS nicht hoch. Warum auch immer.
Aber jetzt bin ich wieder auf den Server gekommen und endlich Level 10


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2012)

Wenn ich das hier so lese werde ich voll neidisch :/ Alle können zocken nur ich nicht. Ich muss bis ~Freitag auf mein Mobo warten und dann erstmal noch ~ ein Monat bis ich das Geld für GW2 wieder zusammen hab :/  Ich glaube bis dahin werde ich mir ganz sicher keine Gameplays oder ähnliches angucken.


----------



## wari (28. August 2012)

nur 20-40 fps? und das bei soner standardgrafik? oh mann.. ich hoffe das spiel wird inhaltlich gut, sonst schmeiß ich es echt das fenster hinaus..

mein download is jetzt bei 36% und es laeuft schon den halben tag... ARG!!


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Jetzt hab ich aber wieder das gleiche Problem wie bei allen anderen MMO Spielen. Bin kurz vor Level 11 aber nurnoch aufgaben für Level 14-15 und sonst nix mehr zutun -.-


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber wieder das gleiche Problem wie bei allen anderen MMO Spielen. Bin kurz vor Level 11 aber nurnoch aufgaben für Level 14-15 und sonst nix mehr zutun -.-


 
oO Dann läuft da aber das schief. Eventuell nach solchen Events oder so suchen?


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt alle dieser Event Herzen gefüllt. Alle anderen Events die jetzt kommen sind so hoch das ich direkt drauf gehe. Nur jetzt weiß ich echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Ich steh jetzt doof mit meinem Norn da rum =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber wieder das gleiche Problem wie bei allen anderen MMO Spielen. Bin kurz vor Level 11 aber nurnoch aufgaben für Level 14-15 und sonst nix mehr zutun -.-


 
In deiner Hauptstadt müsste ein Portal nach Löwenstein sein und von da aus kommst du in die anderen Hauptsädte und in deren Gebiete. Ich hab mir als Mensch dann mal das Norn-Gebiet angeschaut.


----------



## Predi (28. August 2012)

> Ich hab jetzt alle dieser Event Herzen gefüllt. Alle anderen Events die  jetzt kommen sind so hoch das ich direkt drauf gehe. Nur jetzt weiß ich  echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Ich steh jetzt doof mit meinem Norn  da rum =/


Wechsel doch einfach in ein anderes Anfangsgebiet^^
Kannst dir doch aussuchen welches du nimmst, ich fand das von den Silvari und Asura am schönsten.
Geh einfach ins "Herz der Nebel" über das Charactermenü und danach gehst du dort in das Portal, dass dich nach Löwenstein führt.
In Löwenstein findest du dann ziemlich Anfangs, nach dem überqueren einer Brücke, zu deiner linken einige Portale.
Davon führt dich jedes in ein unterschiedliches Startgebiet.
Viel Erfolg beim erkunden !

Edit: Und da die Erfahrungspunkte die du bekommst, sich deinem Level etwas anpassen, klappt das wirklich gut und du kannst in aller Ruhe alles erkunden.


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2012)

eben gerade bei amazon mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass gw2 heute raus kam  hatte das spiel gar nicht mehr auf der rechung...
ab wann kann man über amazon denn die dvd's ordern, auf denen dieser große patch den die meisten jetzt ziehen müssen mit drauf ist? hab auch nur ne 7000er leitung aber nach 10 gb wird bei mir auf ne 1000er gedrosselt


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

Ich denke das wird noch lange dauern. Aber kannst du nicht bei einem Kumpel Laden oder von dem die Daten kopieren? Sind ja eh nur 3 Dateien ^^


----------



## butter_milch (28. August 2012)

Nice. Ich hab gerade eine Password-Reset-Mail von noreply@guildwars2.com erhalten. Mein Account wurde schon einmal gehackt (und recht viel Mist damit getrieben) und es sieht aus als wäre es ein zweites Mal passiert (selbst kann ich keinen Reset mehr vornehmen).

Ich warte jetzt ein paar Tage und beschwere mich dann beim Support. Vielleicht war ja jemand dumm genug GW2 zu registrieren, für Lau schau ich mir den Müll gerne mal an


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird noch lange dauern. Aber kannst du nicht bei einem Kumpel Laden oder von dem die Daten kopieren? Sind ja eh nur 3 Dateien ^^



dauert eh noch bis ende oktober bis ich wieder zeit und lust habe mich jeden abend stundenlang vor den rechner zu setzen. 
möglichkeit gibts schon zum kumpel zu fahren aber jedes mal den rechner mitschleppen ist auch *******^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. August 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Nice. Ich hab gerade eine Password-Reset-Mail von noreply@guildwars2.com erhalten. Mein Account wurde schon einmal gehackt (und recht viel Mist damit getrieben) und es sieht aus als wäre es ein zweites Mal passiert (selbst kann ich keinen Reset mehr vornehmen).
> 
> Ich warte jetzt ein paar Tage und beschwere mich dann beim Support. Vielleicht war ja jemand dumm genug GW2 zu registrieren, für Lau schau ich mir den Müll gerne mal an



So ne Mail hab ich auch bekommen. Aber ich hab die letzten Tage auch mehrmals mein Passwort zurückgesetzt da ich mich in GW 1 nicht einloggen kann. Auch jetzt noch nicht und der Support sagt garnix 

@*Metalic*
USB-Stick? Festplatte? Lässte vom dem nebenbei Laden und gibst dem mal paar Bier aus und die sache sollte doch gehen. ^^


----------



## taks (28. August 2012)

Vorhin haben sie das Serverlimit wieder Raufgesetzt. Anstatt Voll wars nurnoch Hoch.

Einfach ab und zu reinschuen


----------



## Predi (28. August 2012)

Ich glaube die Server sind ständig am limit. 
Und es hat auch nicht lange gedauert bis sie von Hoch wieder auf Voll waren :/


----------



## Bambusbar (29. August 2012)

@KAEPS:
Mehr an den Events teilnehmen (dunkel Orange - z.b. bei den Norn steht im Westen der Leopard-Futzie, der wird regelmäßig angegriffen .. oder der Bär, Rabe und Wolf-Typ ^^)

Oder WvW machen - da wird man zwar auch 80 gesetzt, kriegt aber trotzdem XP und Loot und Kohle und Karma 
Gestern bevor ich ins Bett bin noch fix 2 Level damit gemacht.


----------



## Minga_Bua (29. August 2012)

Gibts sowas wie ne Trial?

Würds gern testen bevor ichs kaufe.


----------



## Robonator (29. August 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Gibts sowas wie ne Trial?
> 
> Würds gern testen bevor ichs kaufe.


 
Ich denke das wird es später so wie in vielen anderen MMO´s noch geben ^^


----------



## Joho (30. August 2012)

Oder WvW machen - da wird man zwar auch 80 gesetzt, kriegt aber trotzdem XP und Loot und Kohle und Karma 
Gestern bevor ich ins Bett bin noch fix 2 Level damit gemacht.[/QUOTE]


Japp hab auch gestern mal fix ein lvl im WvW gemacht, also dort gehts ja mal mega mässig ab, war für epische Schlachten. Also bis jetzt echt geil gemacht, die WvW Karte ist riesig, das belagern von Burgen macht extrem fun.
Die kleineren Dörfer zu besetzen um Vorräte zu erhalten, ist mal toll ausgedacht. Ich war mehrmals in Massenschlachten verwickelt mit gefühlten 50 Leutz um mich rum *genial*


----------



## wari (30. August 2012)

gehts bei euch gerade?

flog eben aus dem spiel raus irgendwie mit "falsches passwort"...

jetzt komm ich nicht mehr auf die server, ich glaub ich wurde gehackt -.-


----------



## Azrael1512 (30. August 2012)

Nein, wurdest du nicht. Die Server sind down -.-


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. August 2012)

Habs mir mal auf Verdacht gekauft und es kan necht was


----------



## ScyX (30. August 2012)

Server fail. So schnell wird man nicht gehackt 

Edit: Wenn ich meine Firewall ausmachen + Mein Antivir aus + ROuter anti aus + Port forwarding 

sagt er immer noch das meine firewall blockt  --> Klar liebe Arenanet Fehlermeldung ....


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Ich habe gerade keine Probleme mit den Servern.


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

So jetz hab ich des Spiel au. Ist gerade am Installieren. Kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Na dann, viel Spaß damit! Ist wirklich ein sehr geiles Game


----------



## Jabberwocky (30. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Und eine schönere Grafik hat
> Aber naja, MMORPG´s sind halt nicht für jeden was ^^


 
naja grafisch gefällt mir tera besser...
eigentlich war ich immer ein grosser fan von
mmorpg's... hab lange zeit wow gespielt... aion, GW1,tera etc. boten mir auch immer ne tolle abwechslung... 
aber warscheinlich sind diese zeiten bei mir einfach vorbei


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

Danke, denn spaß werd ich (Hoffentlich) haben  Habs ma ausgerechnet: Bei meiner Durchschnittlichen Downloadrate von ca. 210 Kb/s wird der Download in 13h fertig sein. Ich hab mit 10 Gb gerechnet. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob 10 Gb stimmen. Stehn ja nur die Dateien drann.

Edit: Jetz fällt die Downloadgeschwindigkeit auf 80kb/s. Hat das mit meiner Leitung oder mit den Guild Wars Servern zutun ??


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Oh je, so lange könnt ich nicht warten. Kannst du nicht von CD installieren und nur updates downloaden?


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

Ich glaub das sind nur die Updates ? Weil von der Cd hab ichs installiert.


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. August 2012)

Was ist denn jetztt mit Guild Wars 2 los? Bin jetzt nach 2 Tagen KRankenhaus heim gekommen und wollte mal 15 min reinschauen. Jetzt kommt beim Login Falsches Passwort und zurücksetzen kann ich nicht da die Funktion nicht verfügbar ist?!


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

So, die Email Authentifizierung scheint jetzt zu funktionieren und eben gab es ein Update.

EDIT: Der Login-Server geht net


----------



## MOD6699 (30. August 2012)

gehts bei wem wieder?


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Jop, bei mir gehts. Höre jetzt nach fast 9 stunden aber mal auf, am Wochenende gehts dann richtig los


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

So bin bei 58% und der Download läuft seit 6h. Irgendwie gehts bei meinem Bruder schneller. Der ist bei 97%. Kann ich eig. die Dateien von ihm einfach kopieren und bei mir einfügen ??


----------



## Jahai (30. August 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> So bin bei 58% und der Download läuft seit 6h. Irgendwie gehts bei meinem Bruder schneller. Der ist bei 97%. Kann ich eig. die Dateien von ihm einfach kopieren und bei mir einfügen ??


 
Bei GW1 war das durchaus möglich


----------



## crusherd (30. August 2012)

In gw2 ist das auch kein prob.  hab damals zur Beta den Client an der fh gezogen und seitdem Zuhause gepatcht.

Gruß 
crusherd


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

ok wo find ich die Dateien die ich brauch ? also in welchem Ordner sind die. Ich hab bei der Installation schon ein Gw2 Ordner angelegt. Wo müssen da die Dateien rein ?

Gruß


----------



## crusherd (30. August 2012)

In diesem Ordner sollten jetzt 3 Dateien seien. GW2.dat, Gw2.exe und eine .tmp-Datei. Einfach die dat Datei auf nen Stick oder ne externe Festplatte kopieren.


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

Also einfach die dat datei bei mir löschen und die von meinem Bruder einfügen ? 

Gruß


----------



## crusherd (30. August 2012)

Jo.


----------



## _VFB_ (30. August 2012)

Ok danke 

Edit: So hab jetz ne Stunde gezockt un das Game is der Hammer ) Allerdings war Abbadons Mund Voll.


----------



## Fexzz (31. August 2012)

Sagmal, ich hab mal 'ne Frage. Hat einer hier an einem Beta Wochenende teilgenommen?

Ich wollt mir nämlich eben das Spiel kaufen und hab wollte schonmal vorher 'nen Account erstellen, und mich dann noch eben in meinen alten Beta Account eingeloggt und irgendwie ist da GW2 als Spiel noch eingetragen?!

Ist das normal? Oder ist das jetzt irgend ein Bug und ich hab das Spiel umsonst?! 

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Hier mal 'nen Screen [


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

Ich glaub das kann man immer downloaden, der code wird erst später abgefragt


----------



## Fexzz (31. August 2012)

Okay, geht nicht  Ist halt immernoch 'n Beta Account und wenn ich mich damit einloggen will kommt nur "Derzeit findet kein BETA oder sonstiges Event statt blabla". Schade


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

Spielt jemand von euch auf Abbadons Mund? Wenn ja, welches lvl und besteht interesse an gemeinsamen spielen, über ts etc.?


----------



## Fexzz (31. August 2012)

Ich spiel sobald wie möglich auf Abbadons. Mein Kumpel spielt da auch. Ich versuch mal heut Nacht drauf zu kommen und dort einen Char zu erstellen, dann meld ich mich mal! Fange aber frisch an.


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

Hast du gw2 noch nicht oder ist abbadons mund voll und du kommst deswegen ggf. heute nacht oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## _VFB_ (31. August 2012)

Ich denke Abadons Mund wird Voll bleiben -.- Ich werde dennoch weiter versuchen darauf zukommen. Z.Z. Spiele ich auf Schwarzflut. Wer will kann mich addn. Ich heiße Wakdunka.3760


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

habe dich geaddet.


----------



## _VFB_ (31. August 2012)

Ok werds heute warscheinlich nicht mehr Annehmen. Hab heute schon 9 std gezockt


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

Da geht aber noch was! Nach 9 stunden ist man doch erst warmgelaufen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. August 2012)

Ich steh vor der Entscheidung einem Orden beizutreten...
Welchen habt ihr genommen (falls ihr schon soweit seit)?


----------



## _VFB_ (31. August 2012)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich noch lang nich soweit. Ab welchem Level kann man einen Wählen und welche Orden kann man da Wählen ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. August 2012)

Spoiler



Das ist am Ende deiner Rassenspezifischen Missionen.
Da kann man zwischen dem Orden der Gerüchte, der Abtei Durmand und den Wachsamen entscheiden...
Ich hab jetzt die Wachsamen genommen.


----------



## _VFB_ (31. August 2012)

Danke. Dann hab ich woll noch nen weilchen bis ich die Entscheidung treffen muss.


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

Würde mir mit dem Game an deiner Stelle auch Zeit lassen, mache ich auch so


----------



## _VFB_ (31. August 2012)

Ja is irgendwie schade des man einen Charakter nur bis level 80 bringen kann. Mal was anderes. Wisst ihr woher ich Bronzebarren bekomm kann man die bei bestimmten Händlern kaufen oder muss man die selber abbauen ? Hab leider noch keinen Händler gefunden der des Verkauft.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. August 2012)

Da die Handelsgesellschaft (mit anderen Spielern) zur Zeit geschlossen ist, müsstest du selbst Erz abbauen oder dir Gegenstände mit Wiederverwertungskits zerlegen. Allerdings ist es da nicht sicher, dass du Bronze bekommst.


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ja is irgendwie schade des man einen Charakter nur bis level 80 bringen kann. Mal was anderes. Wisst ihr woher ich Bronzebarren bekomm kann man die bei bestimmten Händlern kaufen oder muss man die selber abbauen ? Hab leider noch keinen Händler gefunden der des Verkauft.


 Du kannst das Erz abbauen und dann mit dem richtigen Beruf zu barren machen. 

Schreib mir auf jeden Fall mal ne Private Nachricht, wenn du auf Abbadons Mund kommst, können ja dann zusammen zocken. Habe ggf. auch noch paar Mates.


----------



## Arikus (31. August 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ja is irgendwie schade des man einen Charakter nur bis level 80 bringen kann. Mal was anderes. Wisst ihr woher ich Bronzebarren bekomm kann man die bei bestimmten Händlern kaufen oder muss man die selber abbauen ? Hab leider noch keinen Händler gefunden der des Verkauft.


 
Bronzebarren erhälst du mit Kupfererz, dafür musst du bei dem Handwerksberuf noch Zinn kaufen, dann kannst du Bronzebarren herstellen.


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Der Handelsposten ist eben verfügbar geworden!

Anscheinend gibt es aber viele Probleme (ggf, wegen vielen Zugriffen)... Items die man zum verkauf stellt verschwinden, beim kaufen verliert man Geld aber bekommt kein Item usw.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2012)

Heyho, wegen Geldmangel hol ich mir das Spiel erst heute. Wollte da mal fragen, da meine ehemalige WoW Gilde auf Flussufer spielt, wie das mit dem Switchen funzt. Da Flussufer ja brechend voll ist.


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Jo du kannst halt den Server im Nachhinein switchen aber nur, wenn Platz ist.

Bei mir ist der Login jetzt down


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2012)

Kostet das im Nachhinein switchen was (so wie bei WoW)?


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Also ne gewisse Zeit kostet es nichts.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2012)

Schön  Denn wenn man mit den Leuten schon 4 Jahre zusammen zockt, und dann nicht mehr, ist das, als würde man seine Familie verlieren (da ich vor einem Jahr mit WoW aufgehört habe, weiß ich, wie sich das anfühlt...).


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

na dann viel spaß mit denen 

Gw2 scheint grade down zu sein.


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2012)

Was ist denn ne gute Klasse fürs PvE und vielleicht auch PvP? Hab gehört, dass der Ele ab lvl 30 nicht mehr wirklich Schaden macht und nur fürs PvP geil ist.

Was mir aber auch gesagt wurde, der Wächter und der Nekro sollen böse OP sein (Wächter hat höllisch viel Life, kann die Gruppe buffen, verursacht Brennen auf die Gegner, etc. Und der Nekro macht einfach nur höllisch viel Damage.)


----------



## _VFB_ (1. September 2012)

Kann mich grad nich anmelden. Kommt sonst jemand auch nicht rein ?

 Edit: Bin jetz doch rein gekommen


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Jo, die Server spinnen ziemlich oft, musst nur Geduld haben, geht dann schon wieder


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Was mir aber auch gesagt wurde, der Wächter und der Nekro sollen böse OP sein (Wächter hat höllisch viel Life, kann die Gruppe buffen, verursacht Brennen auf die Gegner, etc. Und der Nekro macht einfach nur höllisch viel Damage.)


 
Naja, such dir das aus, was dir am meisten Spaß verspricht. Als Wächter kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen, dass er "höllisch viel Life" hat. Klar, mit diversen Kombinationen kann er gut Schilde platzieren und ich hab auch noch keine anderen Klassen versucht, aber wirklich "Tanken" kann er auf Stufe 30 nicht.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Also ich muss nun echt zugeben, Guild Wars 2 ist defintiv anspruchsvoller als andere MMORPGS. Wie oft ich bei Gegner zwischen meinen Elementen wechseln muss und alle möglichen Skills und Buffs auspacken muss etc...aber es bockt ! Wobei ich gefühlt grad mal so durch 10% des Spiels durchsteige


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

Naja, wirklich die Strategie wechseln musste ich noch nie bei Gegnern...
Ich Spiel meinen Wächter i.d.R. mit Zepter und Fackel. Wenn man in Bewegung bleibt und die Flächeneffekte gut platziert kann man gegen ein, zwei, drei Gegner gut ganz ohne Schaden genommen zu haben bestehen. Klar, wenns zu viele sind, evtl. mit CC-Effekten, dann hat man schon ein Problem.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Also ich spiel 'nen Elementarmagier und Gegner auf gleichem Level hauen mir schon gut auf die Mütze.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

Naja, ich bleib halt immer in Bewegung, wenn der Gegner anzugreifen scheint benutz ich die Ausweichfunktion. Ansonsten hab ich noch einen Zauber, mit dem ich ein Ziel regelrecht "festketten" kann. Erfordert halt viel Konzentration, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Also ich spiel 'nen Elementarmagier und Gegner auf gleichem Level hauen mir schon gut auf die Mütze.


 Ich bin Mensch Krieger und habe mit Gegnern, die 2-3 Level höher sind keine Probleme.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Welches Level seid ihr denn schon?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

z.Z. bin ich mit meinem Main auf Stufe 31.
Dabei hab ich noch nichtmal alle 15-25er Gebiete erkundet!


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Jetzt wurde das AH wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Oha, ich bin gradmal 13  Bin aber auch erst gestern Abend um 23 Uhr oder so angefangen und hab erst paar Stunden gespielt  Das Crafting-System verwirrt mich nohc komplett 

Was mich stört ist, dass die Bank echt ultra klein ist und man schon fürs erste Fach direkt Diamanten haben muss :|


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

kannst die Dias mit Spielgeld kaufen ^^


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2012)

So grade das Spiel geholt (hatte noch Gutscheine vom Saturn im Wert von 50€ )

Hoffe ich komme auf Riverside....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Hoffe ich komme auf Riverside....


 
War vor einer halben Stunde noch voll...
Also ich würde mir da keine Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Wie bekommt man den Wissenswertes Punkt bei der Insel in Viathans Arm?

EDIT: Ahhh, habs endlich gefunden


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den Wissenswertes Punkt bei der Insel in Viathans Arm?


 
Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, ist das eine Unterwasser-Höhle.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Wer von euch außer Koyote spielt eigentlich noch auf Abbadons Mund?


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Wie heißt du in Gw2 Fexzz?


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Fexzz.4768


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. September 2012)

Meine Gilde spielt Abaddons Mund. Wer mitspielen möchte (erstmal WvW und PVE) kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schicken (@ Sackface) oder auf antiStars vorbeischauen und sich einfach mal registrieren bzw. sich das Bewerbungs-Unterforum ansehen.


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

WTF. Nun hab ich im Bankinterface mal aus Spaß auf nen Gegenstand "sammelgegenstand lagern" gedrückt und nun isser weg?! Ist nicht in der Bank und nicht mehr im INventar :o


Edit: Ohhhhh, man kann die ganzen Craftingsachen ja gesondert lagern ~~~ Wieso sagt mir das keiner


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

habt ihr mal die Preise im AH gesehen? Da sind sachen dabei die 50 bronze kosten, habe ich gestern für 4 silber vertickt. Da sind gelbe waffen mit stärke + 50 dabei, die kosten gerade mal 32 silber....

Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so, das wäre extrem langweilig. Da kann man sich ja alles leisten und alle rennen voll op rum


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> habt ihr mal die Preise im AH gesehen? Da sind sachen dabei die 50 bronze kosten, habe ich gestern für 4 silber vertickt. Da sind gelbe waffen mit stärke + 50 dabei, die kosten gerade mal 32 silber....
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht so, das wäre extrem langweilig. Da kann man sich ja alles leisten und alle rennen voll op rum


 
Solche Waffen finde ich am laufenden Band. Sind nicht besonders stark. nachher bei goldenen Waffen wirds schon eher heikel


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Welches lvl bist du um solche Waffen zu finden?


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Welches lvl bist du um solche Waffen zu finden?


 
Noch 57, hatte die beiden letzten Tage leider kaum Zeit zum spielen


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Ok, mit 57 ist es auch leichter an solche Waffen zu kommen 

Ich genieße das Game lieber, schaue mir jede Gegend an, hole alle Aussichtspunkte usw. Dauert länger aber ist schöner.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, mit 57 ist es auch leichter an solche Waffen zu kommen
> 
> Ich genieße das Game lieber, schaue mir jede Gegend an, hole alle Aussichtspunkte usw. Dauert länger aber ist schöner.



Ja das versuche ich auch aber wenn man immer wieder ins wvw gezogen wird, ists schwer, die XP unten zu halten. Heute gerade nen Turm für unsere Gilde beansprucht und fast 10k Erfahrungspunkte bekommen xD


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ok, mit 57 ist es auch leichter an solche Waffen zu kommen
> 
> Ich genieße das Game lieber, schaue mir jede Gegend an, hole alle Aussichtspunkte usw. Dauert länger aber ist schöner.


 
Das Level ist bei Guild Wars ja gottseidank eh irgendwie nebensächlich. Kommt ihr eigentlich mitm Crafting nach?!  Ich bin nun Level 15 und hab meine beiden Berufe gradmal auf 20


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. September 2012)

Bin momentan auf 230 in Waffenschmied. Ist auch die einzige Profession, die ich lvlen konnte da ich meine anderen Mats immer an andere weitergebe xD


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Kann mir jetzt noch mal einer erklären, was das mit den Grenzgebieten auf sich hat? Es gibt ja immer ein Grenzgebiet für jede der drei Server aber woher weiß ich, auf welchem grad was los ist? Und was heißen diese kleinen Sternen-Symbole unter den Servernamen wenn man auf * drückt. (Anfangs ist bei jedem Server 1 Symbol, aber nun grad zb. ist bei Abbadons Mund 3 Stück)*


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Fexzz, schreibe dich die ganze Zeit ingame an, antworte mal


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt noch mal einer erklären, was das mit den Grenzgebieten auf sich hat? Es gibt ja immer ein Grenzgebiet für jede der drei Server aber woher weiß ich, auf welchem grad was los ist? Und was heißen diese kleinen Sternen-Symbole unter den Servernamen wenn man auf * drückt. (Anfangs ist bei jedem Server 1 Symbol, aber nun grad zb. ist bei Abbadons Mund 3 Stück)*


*

Jeder Server hat sein Grenzgebiet, wo was los ist siehst du an der farbigen Verteilung der einnehmbaren Punkte. In dem Gebiet in dem du dich derzeit aufhältst, siehst du durch orangene Schwertsymbole auf der Karte zusätzlich, wo gerade PVP abgeht. Diese Sternensymbole sind die Kugeln der Macht, die deiner Seite starke Boni geben wenn sie alle in eurem Besitz sind. Bei drei Kugeln z.B. 50 oder 100 auf alle Werte und 15% mehr Lebensenergie.*


----------



## trianel (1. September 2012)

Mal ne Frage wegen der Berufe:

Was ist da eigentlich die schnellste Möglichkeit "schnell" zu leveln? Und welche Berufe sind für nen Ele "empfehlenswert"? Bzw. welche Berufe machen allgemein am meisten Sinn?

Nicht das ich mein ganzes Geld jetzt in den falschen Bereich stecke und am Ende doof dastehe ^^


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Ich hab als Ele Konstrukteur und Schneider gewählt, da ich als Konstrukteur Fokus, Zepter und Stab bauen kann und mit Schneider kannst du dir halt Stoffrüstungen und sowas bauen.

Ich persönlich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit den Entdeckungen sehr schnell leveln kann.


----------



## _VFB_ (1. September 2012)

Als für nen Ele würd ich mir mal den Konstrukteur anschaun. Dann kannst du deine Zauberstäbe selber herstellen  Und soviel geld musst du garnicht ausgeben ich hab mir auch mal alle Berufe angeschaut (Bis auf Koch^^).

Edit: @ Fexzz sry hab erst nach meine Post gesehn, das du auch was geschrieben hast ^^


----------



## Xtreme (1. September 2012)

Also das Spiel bringt wirklich Spaß, auch schön anzusehen und Liebe zum Detail.

Klar gibt es Probleme aber das ja nun nichts neues bei ONline Spielen...

Wer mich adden will einfach PN

bin level 10


----------



## _VFB_ (1. September 2012)

welcher Server spielst du?


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Bor ey, da ist das game iwie buggy, will ich neustarten und dann sind login servre down


----------



## Xtreme (1. September 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> welcher Server spielst du?


 
Dzagonur derzeit


----------



## _VFB_ (1. September 2012)

Vllt wechel ich auch auf den. Da spielt auch noch ein Freund von mir. kommt man dort offt in den Überlauf ?


----------



## Koyote (1. September 2012)

Fexzz und ich spielen nun auf Abbadons Mund zusammen. Haben eben ein bisschen gezockt. Wenn noch jemand auf Abbadons Mund ist, kann er gerne mit zocken


----------



## Fexzz (1. September 2012)

Naja, ich spiele, du darfst nicht einloggen


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

ja, weil die Server down sind


----------



## trianel (2. September 2012)

Ah, danke für die Tipps @Fexzz und _VFB_

Dann werd ich mir mal den Konstrukteur ansehen. Die Berufe wechseln kann man wie man lustig ist, oder? 

Also falls man später nochmal was ändern möchte 


@Fexzz

Ging eher um das Leveln im Beruf. Mit dem normalen Leveling hab ich keine Probleme. Bin da der gemütliche Spieler und dreh jeden Stein im Game 2x um wenn ich unterwegs bin  Also meine Ziel ist es am Ende 100% der Karte zu haben 
Sollte auf jeden Fall einfacher sein als bei GW1 ^^


btw: falls das nächste mal die Server down sind, hier mal 2 coole Videos zum ablenken ^^

Guild Wars 2 Sexy Dancing [Gangnam Style] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fccj02RoXM


----------



## Fexzz (2. September 2012)

trianel schrieb:


> @Fexzz
> 
> Ging eher um das Leveln im Beruf. Mit dem normalen Leveling hab ich keine Probleme. Bin da der gemütliche Spieler und dreh jeden Stein im Game 2x um wenn ich unterwegs bin  Also meine Ziel ist es am Ende 100% der Karte zu haben
> Sollte auf jeden Fall einfacher sein als bei GW1 ^^


 
Ich weiß, dass es dir um die Berufe ging. Aber bei den Berufen kann man durch Experimentieren mit Handwerksgut selbst neue "Rezepte" entdecken und bisher hab ich mit diesen am meisten Erfahrung bekommen (für den Beruf!) und das bei ziemlich niedrigen Materialkosten.


----------



## _VFB_ (2. September 2012)

Juhuu bin jetzt auf Abadons Mund


----------



## Fexzz (2. September 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen 


Edit: ... auf der dunklen Seite! Buhahaha!


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

Na dann kannste mit uns spielen  

Fexzz: Fexzz.4768
Ich: Tim.8942 


Fexzz und ich machen auch bald ne Gilde auf.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2012)

Ich werde heute Nacht noch mal versuchen den Server zu wechseln, würde gerne auf Riverside oder Abbadons Mund spielen...

Obwohl Dzagonur auch einen guten Eindruck macht.


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

Also mit mir sind wir jetzt schon 4 von PCGH auf Abbadons Mund.


----------



## Xtreme (2. September 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Vllt wechel ich auch auf den. Da spielt auch noch ein Freund von mir. kommt man dort offt in den Überlauf ?


 
es geht bisher hatte ich es nur 2 mal oder so. aber selbst als ich im überlauf war nach 10 min kam die meldung das ich in normal betrieb kann

habe mit absicht einen leeren am anfang gewählt da der mit der zeit sowieso auch voller wird




BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Nacht noch mal versuchen den Server zu wechseln, würde gerne auf Riverside oder Abbadons Mund spielen...
> 
> Obwohl Dzagonur auch einen guten Eindruck macht.


 

macht er auch, also ich spiele derzeit norn und da ist schon gut was los, natürlich auch abhängig davon wie spät es ist


----------



## Joho (2. September 2012)

Also GW 2 macht immer mehr fun, das Sidekicksystem macht richtig Sinn und die kleinen Bosse machen schon einen hefig zu schaffen, z.B. "die Hexe im See" ein Hammer event.
Ich bin nun auf Millersund, lvl 23 und lass mir gemütlich Zeit.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2012)

@Xtreme: Du spielst auch Norn? Gib mal deinen Charname, dann können wir n bissel zusammen zocken (bin aber erst lvl 5, hab gestern erst angefangen.)


----------



## Fexzz (2. September 2012)

Koyote und ich haben das übrigens mal ausprobiert, ich im Gebiet, das für mein Level geschaffen war und er rund 7 Level über mir und er konnte trotzdem problemlos mitmachen und hat noch jede Menge Erfahrung abgestaubt!

Lohnt sich also auch die niedrigeren Gebiete mal zu machen!


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

Jo, wenn man dann noch das ganze Gebiet erforscht gibts noch mehr


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2012)

Job, bin Grade auch dabei das Norn Startgebiet zu Erforschen (muss da eh hin wegen persönlicher Geschichte)


----------



## Xtreme (2. September 2012)

Sagt mal was habt ihr für Handwerke gelernt? Hab nun Waidmann einmal und kann mich nicht entscheiden was noch oder auch vlt ganz anders..

Habt ihr Ideen, Tipps? Bin Norn und Dieb


----------



## _VFB_ (2. September 2012)

Also was ich sehr nützlich finde ist Lederer. Mit dem kannst du selbst "Rüstungen" herstellen die man auch als Dieb tragen kann


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

Xtreme schrieb:


> Sagt mal was habt ihr für Handwerke gelernt? Hab nun Waidmann einmal und kann mich nicht entscheiden was noch oder auch vlt ganz anders..
> 
> Habt ihr Ideen, Tipps? Bin Norn und Dieb


 Ich habe Rüstungs und Waffenschmied.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. September 2012)

Falls es wen interessiert: Anscheinend sind grad wieder ein paar Plätze auf den vorher vollen Servern frei geworden.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. September 2012)

Alle Europäischen Server sind gerade verfügbar, ich bin jetzt endlich auch auf Flussufer


----------



## Fexzz (2. September 2012)

Naja gut, dann bin ich auch mal drüben auf Riverside. Scheint ja die Mehrheit dort zu sein.


----------



## Koyote (2. September 2012)

Jop, bin auch dabei


----------



## BlackNeo (3. September 2012)

Wunderbar


----------



## Uziflator (3. September 2012)

Seit GW1 hat mich kein MMO (SWTOR hinkt ja nur noch -.-) so fasziniert!


----------



## Xtreme (3. September 2012)

Also wenn hier alle auf riverside sind werde ich wohl heute abejd nach der arbeit auch mal mein glueck beim wechseln probieren


----------



## CupcakeFactory (3. September 2012)

Ich Probier auch mal auf´s Flussufer zu wechseln 

Edit: Gerade scheint der Transfer zu klappen!

Ingame: Vorlonar.6730


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

Naja, das Problem ist: Riverside is so voll, man kommt ja kaum in die Grenzlande   Also wenn ich da nun jeden Abend 'ne Stunde warten muss bis ich mal WggWggW machen kann
wechsel ich wieder zurück.

Edit: Mittlerweile frag ich mich, wieso überhaupt alle unbedingt auf Flussufer wollen. Ich bin jetzt eher wegen dem Gruppenzwang mitgegangen, aber es ist nichtmal der vollste deutsche Server  http://www.gw2guilds.org/servers/eu?sort=players&order=desc

Wobei, die liste kann nicht ganz richtig sein. 700 Spieler nur auf Abbadons Mund? Das bezweifel ich


----------



## CupcakeFactory (3. September 2012)

Das ist auf anderen Servern aber nicht anderst, war auf einem der neuen Server und da kommt man permanent in den Überlauf zB.
Hab da glaube ich nicht einmal auf dem Server gespielt.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. September 2012)

Hopp Hopp joinen Gilde heisst noch (Iwie)


----------



## Bambusbar (3. September 2012)

Mit ner Stunde Wartezeit kommst du nicht hin Fexzz, mach mal lieber 3h drauß 

Bei den Berufen könnt ihr theoretisch alles haben.
Man kann zwar nur zwei Berufe gleichzeitig aktiv haben, du kannst aber einen Beruf verlernen und dann einen neuen lernen. Das gute daran ist, dass man alles erlernten Rezepte und den Skill des Berufs, den man verlernt hat, behält.
Sprich, wenn du nachher doch wieder zurückskillst und deinen alten Berufen wieder haben möchtest, fängst du nicht bei 0 an, sondern da wo du aufgehört hast.


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

Wa? Echt so schlimm auf Riverside? Wenn ich da wirklich mehrere Stunden warten muss wechsel ich wieder.

Edit: Achja übrigens, lustiger Fun-Fact den ich gestern rausgefunden hab (einige wissens wohl schon): Wenn ihr euer Inventar öffnet und rechts oben auf das Zahnrad klickt könnt ihr mit einem Klick alle Crafting-Gegenstände von überall aus direkt in eure Sammlung packen.

Diese krassen Inventarprobleme sollten damit der Vergangenheit angehören  Ich bin gestern vor Freude was an die Decke gesprungen als ich das gesehen hab


----------



## Xtreme (3. September 2012)

also wenn ich das so lese bleibe ich lieber auf Dzagonur [DE] also wer bock hat kommt rüber server ist auch gut besucht.

wobei EU Servers | GW2 Guilds - An up to date list of guilds for Guild Wars 2 sicherlich fehlerhaft weil auf Dzagonur [DE] nicht 0 spieler sind das ja bullshit


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wa? Echt so schlimm auf Riverside? Wenn ich da wirklich mehrere Stunden warten muss wechsel ich wieder.
> 
> Edit: Achja übrigens, lustiger Fun-Fact den ich gestern rausgefunden hab (einige wissens wohl schon): Wenn ihr euer Inventar öffnet und rechts oben auf das Zahnrad klickt könnt ihr mit einem Klick alle Crafting-Gegenstände von überall aus direkt in eure Sammlung packen.
> 
> Diese krassen Inventarprobleme sollten damit der Vergangenheit angehören  Ich bin gestern vor Freude was an die Decke gesprungen als ich das gesehen hab


 Auf Abbadons Mund war für mich gestern die Wartezeit auch lange. Zwar noch net 3h aber schon lange. 

Ich bleib jetzt auf Flussufer, das hin und her gewechsle bringt doch auf dauer nix


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

Wtf? Wurden einige Transfers wieder rückgängig gemacht? Ein Kumpel von mir wollt 'n bisschen mit meinem Acc spielen solang ich auf der Arbeit bin und er meint ich bin wieder auf Abbadons Mund?!

Hat das noch wer?!


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2012)

Omg? Ne, ich nicht. Wechsel schnell wieder Flussufer!


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

Geht nicht, bin ja grad nicht zuhause und er kriegt das nicht auf die Reihe. Hoffentlich geht das später noch sonst muss ich auf Abbadons bleiben :|


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2012)

Das kann doch net sein, dass der für die 3 Mausklicke zu unfähig ist...
Kommt mir komisch vor die Story.

Wir sind jetzt fast alle auf Riverside  Werde auch da bleiben. Wäre schade, wenn wir nicht mehr zusammen zocken könnten.


----------



## Monstermoe (3. September 2012)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich am besten Rohlederstücke her? Und wie levelt man am besten sein Handwerk, bin Lederer und Waidmann.


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2012)

Wiederverwerten finde ich am effektivsten. Lvln einfach durch craften und erforschen. Würde aber an deiner Stelle nicht so viel EP mit craften sammeln, da verpasste was vom spiel, wenn du dich drauf ausruhst.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (3. September 2012)

Ich schau mir das mit den Wartezeiten mal an heute abend, aber wenns zu lang ist, zieh ich da auch wieder ab
und nehm irgendeinen "leeren" Server.


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

Und ich warte immernoch auf WvsWvsW...82 Minuten nun.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (3. September 2012)

Ich musste heute Vormittag um 11 schon 1 1/2 Stunden warten...


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

Oh man, über 3 Stunden gewartet. Ich log nun aus


----------



## Xtreme (4. September 2012)

Kommt auf dzgonur wenn ihr nicht so lange warten wollt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. September 2012)

Falls es welche interessiert: Das AH hat aufgemacht!
Ich hab mir mal wirklich für "nen Appel und en Ei" seltene Waffen gekauft, so ca. 1-3S, das Stück.
Edit: Für Stufe 46!
Die verkaufen echt für fast den Preis, den ihnen die Händler geben würden. Naja, mir solls recht sein, brauch ich nicht danach zu suchen.


----------



## Arikus (4. September 2012)

ich hab gestern endlich ein Verwertungskit bekommen, mit 100% Chance, die Aufwertung zu erhalten.
Habe Stiefel mit einer Rune gefunden:
(1) +7% Magiefindbonus
(2) +20 Vitalität
(3) +13% Magiefindbonus
(4) +35 Präzision

Das lohnt sich dann schon, wenn mal 4 Stück von denen hat 
Vor allem bin ich gespannt, wie sich 20% Bonus auswirken.


----------



## Koyote (4. September 2012)

Die AH Preise sind ein Witz, da macht ingame Wirtschaft 0 Sinn. Wenn die so low bleiben ist es keine Herausforderung ne gute Waffe zu kaufen.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (4. September 2012)

Kommt alles mit der Zeit. Die hochstufigen Sachen brauchen die meisten Leute
noch nicht.
In 1-2 Monaten wenn der erste Teil der Masse 60+ ist werden die Preise aufgrund der Nachfrage schon
steigen.

Edit:
Ich habe den Sinn hinter Waffen kaufen, BISHER, noch nicht verstanden. Im PvE renn ich immernoch
mit ner Level 3 Waffe oder so rum und die Mob´s fallen um wie Fliegen.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. September 2012)

@Cupcake: dann wasch dich mal wieder


----------



## CupcakeFactory (4. September 2012)

Ein Charr "wäscht" sich nicht! 
Er leckt sich höchstens das Fell


----------



## Koyote (4. September 2012)

Hoffen wir mal, dass die preise noch hoch gehen, so vk'en ist ja lw


----------



## CupcakeFactory (4. September 2012)

Einkaufen und hoffen das die Preise steigen


----------



## Fexzz (4. September 2012)

Welt gegen Welt ist echt OP  3 Level in 38 Minuten gemacht


----------



## Lotto (4. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Die AH Preise sind ein Witz, da macht ingame Wirtschaft 0 Sinn. Wenn die so low bleiben ist es keine Herausforderung ne gute Waffe zu kaufen.


 
Naja wenn man sein grünes lvl 14 Meisterwerk reinsetzt wird einem ja angezeigt wie oft es schon drinne ist und wie teuer das billigste ist. Wenn es dann schon 720 mal drinne ist bringt es dir halt nix das Ding teurer reinzusetzen, da versauert es im AH. Und unter Händlerpreis reinsetzen geht nicht, das kontrolliert das AH automatisch.


----------



## Lotto (4. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Welt gegen Welt ist echt OP  3 Level in 38 Minuten gemacht


 
Mhh ich bin von WvWvW irgendwie nicht begeistert. Die einen Fraktion ist extrem dominant, hat die anderen beiden Server an die Mains zurückgedrängt. Dank Unverwundbarkeit und den Verteidigungsanlagen sind dann alle Angreifer in ein paar Sekunden tot (ka warum die wie die Lemminge einfach in Reichweite laufen), dann läuft man zur nächsten Kreuzung wo man dann vom Respawn instant geknüppelt wird. Ergo bleibt man lieber in der Burg, was aber nix bringt ausser Zeit zu verschleudern. Also verlässt man das Schlachtfeld wieder.
Selbst wenn man die Seitenausgänge benutzt und es tatsächlich schafft ein Versorgungsdepot einzunehmen, in ein paar Sekunden ist auch schon ein Teil des gegnerischen Zergs da, der trotzdem noch massiv (alleine von der Anzahl) überlegen ist, dass man sich eigentlich gleich die Kugel selber geben kann.

Spass ist auf jeden Fall was anderes. So ist das PvP ein noch größerer Fail als bei SWTOR.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. September 2012)

Während die Server ausgeglichen werden, kannst du ja zwecks Training, Punkten und Spaß einfach mal sPVP versuchen.


----------



## CupcakeFactory (5. September 2012)

Also ich bin von WvWvW auch nicht sehr begeistert.
Kann die Aussage von Lotto eigentlich nur Unterschreiben. Meistens verreckt man wenn man aus
dem Spawn rausgeht in irgendeinem Gegnerischem Zerg.


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

Also ich kann das überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bin nun auf Kodash und obwohl wir 120k Punkte hatten und die Gegner nur 10-20k war schon ordentlich was los. Ein Keep von uns war sogut wie uneinnehmbar, weil das voll geupgraded war, mit Wegmarke und allem.

Aber diverse Türme und die große Festung in der Mitte haben sie uns paar mal weggeholt. Die sind halt garnicht bis an die Mauer gekommen, sondern haben einfach weiter hinten 4-5 Katapulte aufgebaut und damit das Tor und die Mauern weggefetzt und wir konnten relativ wenig machen weil die uns auf dem offenen Feld so weggeklatscht hätten, da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt weniger waren.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich eher selten im Großen Zerg mitgehe sondern eher hinter den Linien den Nachschub abschneide und kleinere Dinge, die unbewacht sind einnehme. Wir haben gestern zb. systematisch über eine Stunde die Nachschübe zum gegnerischen Turm verhindert und konnten diesen dann später mit < 30 Mann problemlos überrennen, weil die im Turm nix bauen und reppen konnten.


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2012)

Habe noch nicht sehr viel WvWvW gemacht (auf Flussufer dauert die Wartezeit so lange -.-), aber fürs PvE kann ich sagen, dass der Wächter gnadenlos OP ist, der Macht viel zu viel Schaden dafür, dass er noch Recht viel Life und Schwere Rüstung hat. 

Lvl 10 Wächter (Kolben und Schild) Vs. Lvl 10 Standard Mob :

Wächter macht 3 Autoattacks und seinen Schildwall und der Mob ist tot


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2012)

LvL 10 ist doch auch doch noch "Startgebiet". 
Wobei der Wächter jetzt m.M.n. nicht OP ist.


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

Also die einzige Klasse, die ich derzeit als "zu stark" bezeichnen würde (im PvP bzw WvsWvs) ist der Dieb. Zwar wurde sein Schaden schon etwas genervt, allerdings hat der mMn immernoch zu viel Schaden bei zu viel Survivability (wegspringen, Stealth etc)

Ansonsten find ichs bisher ganz gut, ich wart mal ab, bis erstmal paar Spieler (inkl. mir) 80 sind und Vergleiche das ganze bis dann nochmal. Allgemein das WvsWvsW brauch noch ein bisschen Balancing. Die Belagerungsgolems sind bisschen zu stark, auch wenn sie natürlich ziemlich teuer sind.

Edit: Also auf Level 10 von gnadenlos OP zu sprechen...halt ich für gewagt


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2012)

Naja, da ich einige Leute kenne, die schon Lvl 60 Wächter sind und die Lvl 60er Mobs auch so schnell umbratzen, denke ich mal, meine These ist durchaus berechtigt 

Wer im PvP sehr böse gegen Dieb und Waldi ist, ist der Mesmer: Macht einmal Verwirrung auf den Gegner und die können ihre Autoattacks nicht so schnell abbrechen, wie sie schon tot sind


----------



## Bambusbar (5. September 2012)

Auf Lvl 10  knüppelt eigentlich jede Klasse seine Gegner so schnell um.


Ich hab selber Wächter gespielt und naja .. ist eigentlich ganz cool, aber bestimmt nicht OP.
Zumindest nicht wegen dem Schaden.
Nett im PvP vor allem ist die Survivability.

Aber ich hab mich dann nach der Hälfte doch fürn Ingi entschieden.
Ich mags feurig


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner Ele :p Ich konzetrier mich voll aufs Supporten und 5+ Gegner am weglaufen zu hindern ist kein Ding  Und wenn irgend ein Dieb meint, er müsse einen unserer Caster anspringen frisst er direkt 'nen Root, Stun, Slow und stirbt in 90% der Fälle :p

Außerdem 2 AE Heals, die nett sind um die Gruppe mehr oder minder am leben zu haltne...ich bin zufrieden. Und wenn ich mal selbstmörderisch drauf bin: Dolch/Dolch und ab in den Nahkampf


----------



## Koyote (5. September 2012)

ich finde ja die Flexibilität des Kriegers sehr geil und spiele ihn deshalb auch


----------



## BlackNeo (5. September 2012)

Ich mag meinen Nekro sehr. Viel lieber als Ele 

Das coole ist halt, wenn man beim Nekro Stab benutzt, hat man nur AOE Effekte, für Events mit Gegnerwellen ist das ziemlich nützlich


----------



## Koyote (5. September 2012)

Wer von euch spielt denn jetzt auf Flussufer außer mir und hätte auch bock auf zusammenspielen?


----------



## Joho (5. September 2012)

Soderle habe immerhin schon rund 100 kills in WvW gesammelt mit meinem Waldi. Selten kommt es ja zu 1 gegen 1 Situationen und dort ist doch der Überraschungsmoment entscheident, wer setzt den ersten Schlag, bekommt eine gute Combo durch und so weiter.
Kann ich z.B. einen Dieb sofort gleich mit meiner Elitefertigkeit erstmal festnageln ist der dann ganz fix Geschichte, mit viel Glück kann er noch abhauen.
Aber werde ich hinterrücks überrascht ist meist zu 100% Ende mit mir. Mit dem Waldi muss man schon aus der Ferne überlegt wirken können sonst wirds meist nix. Evtl. ist das mit Schwert und Messer oder 2Händer anders. 
Meist lauf ich aber als Unterzützung für die ganze Schlachtgruppe mit, einfach nur genial   immo skill ich mich auf Naturmagie und Überleben und ein bissel in Wafferferigkeiten.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch spielt denn jetzt auf Flussufer außer mir und hätte auch bock auf zusammenspielen?



Ich. Suchst du noch ne Gilde? Immerhin kann man so am besten zusammenspielen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch spielt denn jetzt auf Flussufer außer mir und hätte auch bock auf zusammenspielen?



Mich kennst du ja schon...


----------



## Koyote (5. September 2012)

Ich habe vor mit anderen leuten zusammen Dungeons zu machen, lvln etc.

Also FrozenLayer und Hansvonwurst, da wären wir schonmal 3  Gibt es noch mehr hier?


----------



## riotmilch (5. September 2012)

Bin auch auf Flussufer


----------



## Koyote (5. September 2012)

Wären wir 4  Welche lvl seid ihr denn? Ich bin jetzt lvl 35. Hätte Lust auf nen Dungeon.


----------



## _VFB_ (5. September 2012)

Ich schau mal das ich noch auf Flusufer komm. Bin jetz level 17.


----------



## crusherd (5. September 2012)

Bin auch auf flussufer.  mich findet man als "Der Browser". Bis dann im Spiel.


----------



## Arikus (5. September 2012)

Dito, ebenfalls Flussufer 

Suche dort auch noch eine Gilde, PvE und PvP, so um 50-70 Mitglieder.


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

Alter die Franzosen sind echt krass drauf oô Wieviele 80er die schon haben ist krass. Die haben eben mit einer Gruppe von 50 RICHTIGEN 80ern 'ne festung von uns angegriffen. wir hatten sowas von keine Chance.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. September 2012)

Ja Mann, die Franzosen haben uns (Riverside) und die Amis (Ferne Zittergipfel) im WvWvW voll dominiert.

Echt krass die Typen (Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da bald die ersten mit Legendarys rumstolzieren, die Dinger kosten zwar Ca. 100 (!!!) Fertigkeitspunkte, wenn die Franzosen aber weiter so aktiv bleiben, sollten sie das schnell schaffen (ich tippe so auf 2-3 Monate)


----------



## Xtreme (6. September 2012)

Wer spielt denn hier auf Dzagonur? Vlt kann man sonst mal ein Thema machen mit einer Uebersicht wer wo zockt

Gruss


----------



## taks (6. September 2012)

Kann mir wer verraten wo ich bei den Menschen eine Waidmann-Station finde?

Hab irgendwie in ganz Götterfels nix gefunden -.-


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. September 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Kann mir wer verraten wo ich bei den Menschen eine Waidmann-Station finde?
> 
> Hab irgendwie in ganz Götterfels nix gefunden -.-


 Lustigerweise auf Anhieb die richtige Karte gefunden 

http://gw.gameplorer.de/files/2012/05/karte-goetterfels.jpg
Siehst du, wo der Spieler hier momentan ist? Genau da in der Ecke (also untere Ebene) ist der Waidmann. Ist so ein grünes Tannenbaumsymbol, sieht fast aus wie ein Pfeil.


----------



## taks (6. September 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Lustigerweise auf Anhieb die richtige Karte gefunden


 
Dankeschön 


Auf der Karte ist das als Jägerstation angeschrieben -.-


----------



## Azrael1512 (6. September 2012)

Ich bin auch noch mit ein paar Kumpels auf Flussufer. Wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich auch gerne mal bei nem Dungeon dabei.


----------



## Xtreme (6. September 2012)

Sagt mal täuscht das oder ist der dieb echt so langsam im rennen? das nervt mich ja schon so ein bisschen


----------



## _VFB_ (6. September 2012)

Ich spiele auch einen Dieb, aber das der langsamer ist wie andere Rassen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. September 2012)

Grade der Dieb ist doch dank Heartseeker fix unterwegs


----------



## _VFB_ (6. September 2012)

So mal ne ganz blöde frage: Was ist heartseeker?


----------



## Fexzz (6. September 2012)

Ein (mMn) ziemlich starker Angriff vom Dieb.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. September 2012)

Der Dolch-Angriff auf der 2 
Teleportiert dich zum Gegner und macht gut Schaden.
Im PvP meistens das, was dir den meisten Schaden zufügt von nem Dieb 

http://wiki-de.guildwars2.com/wiki/Herzsucher


----------



## _VFB_ (6. September 2012)

Achso ich hab gedacht das des irgendeine Fähigkeit ist um sich schneller fortzubewegen, weil das glaub die frage von Xtreme war ^^


----------



## Bambusbar (6. September 2012)

Kann man auch 
Der Skill teleportiert dich nach vorne auch wenn du keinen Gegner angewählt hast.


----------



## Xtreme (7. September 2012)

Also um den kampf selber geht es mir nicht sondern um dir normale erkundung da hab ich das gefuehl das er recht lahm ist was laufen angeht. Oder das tauescht


----------



## Arikus (7. September 2012)

Erkunden ist mit dem Ele recht angenehm, habe mittlerweile 10% + 25% + 15% Laufgeschwindigkeit, permanent.


----------



## Fexzz (7. September 2012)

Arikus schrieb:


> Erkunden ist mit dem Ele recht angenehm, habe mittlerweile 10% + 25% + 15% Laufgeschwindigkeit, permanent.


 
Ohja, das ist angenehm, kenn ich :p Blitabstimmung ftw!


----------



## taks (7. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die EMail-Authentifizierung wieder ausschalte?


----------



## MOD6699 (7. September 2012)

einfach den Server speichern dann hört das mit der Zeit auf


----------



## taks (7. September 2012)

Aber da steht ja dass sie auf die IP-Adresse schauen. Dann bringt Server speicher auch nichts. :-/


----------



## Koyote (7. September 2012)

So, hätte jetzt jemand lust auf Dungeon auf Riverside? Bin jetzt 38. 

Ingamename: Tim.8942


----------



## Xtreme (8. September 2012)

Wer bock hat mal in ner gruppe zu zocken auf dzagonur

Level 19 
Dieb
Xtreme.5643

TS3 Server ist auch vorhanden


----------



## BlackNeo (8. September 2012)

Erst lvl 25... aber am Montag sollte ich schon Lvl. 35 sein, dann sollte es gehen (muss eh ab nächster Woche gucken wie ich Zeit habe zum zocken, Ferien sind ja am Mittwoch rum 

Keinen Bock auf Schule, 10te Klasse Gymnasium in Bayern ist doch mist...


----------



## Caduzzz (8. September 2012)

hi, 
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen/aufschreiben wie ich die Steuerung ändern kann? Komme damit momentan überhaupt nicht klar Standard ist ja "wasd" für die bwegung und Linke Maus für die Kamera...

Früher habe ich am leibesten gezockt, dass Bewegungsrichtung und Kamara immer synchron sind..sprich: einfach "w" für die Bewegung drücken und mit li Maustaste die Richrung steuern..

wo geht das hier? geht das iwo? die momentane steuerung ist für mich persönlich der letzte ober****, vor allem da mein Char ja auch so träge reagiert "beim um die Ecke biegen"

Hüülfe

edit: ok, re Maustaste und "W" klappt so wie vorgestellt


----------



## stingreydid (8. September 2012)

Hat jemand 1000000 Eisen für mich? xD


----------



## Azrael1512 (8. September 2012)

stingreydid schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand 1000000 Eisen für mich? xD



Och nur so wenig... Locker, ich muss nur mal gucken welcher meiner 5 Level 80 Charaktere noch was über hat... /Ironie aus


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2012)

Auch Stern.de hat Guild Wars 2 getestet. Ist ein sehr positiver Test geworden. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann man den Test hier nachlesen: -> Guild Wars 2 | STERN.DE


----------



## stingreydid (8. September 2012)

Hat jemand Bock auf Zhaitan? :o
Ne Schmee, hat jemand Lust auf den Lv60 Dungeon auf Server Abbadons Mund?


----------



## nulchking (9. September 2012)

Mal so ne Frage, Wie findet ihr GW2 bis jetzt?
Lohnt es sich oder sollte man lieber noch warten?


----------



## FrozenLayer (10. September 2012)

Ist wunderbar spielbar. Worauf willst du denn warten?


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2012)

Günstigeren Preis, erste Patches und sowas


----------



## Koyote (10. September 2012)

Später könntest du bei den Events dann aber alleine sein.


----------



## Xtreme (10. September 2012)

Der kauf lohnt sich aufjedenfall und die entwickler arbeiten hart an verbesserungen stabilität etc


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Kaufen, das Spiel macht so einen Spaß. Ich habe so die Ahnung wieder in ne kleine Suchtspirale zu verfallen.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Azrael1512 schrieb:


> Kaufen, das Spiel macht so einen Spaß. Ich habe so die Ahnung wieder in ne kleine Suchtspirale zu verfallen.


 
#. Ich spiel auch schon wieder viel mehr als mir lieb ist  Aber grad mit einer Gilde zusammen, machts richtig Spaß. Gestern haben wir fast 8 STunden WvWvW gemacht, eine Festung für uns beansprucht und die bis zum Abend zu 100% ausgebaut (auch wenns teuer war und ja nur einen Tag hält - das wars uns wert )


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> #. Ich spiel auch schon wieder viel mehr als mir lieb ist  Aber grad mit einer Gilde zusammen, machts richtig Spaß. Gestern haben wir fast 8 STunden WvWvW gemacht, eine Festung für uns beansprucht und die bis zum Abend zu 100% ausgebaut (auch wenns teuer war und ja nur einen Tag hält - das wars uns wert )



WvWvW habe ich mich noch nicht heran getraut. Ich bin blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Im Moment ist das ganze auch noch relativ unspektakulär. Es befinden sich ja immer noch 3 Server im Kampf und eigentlich ist es so vorgesehen, dass diese Server 2 Wochen lang (glaube ich) Kämpfen und Punkte sammeln. (Die Punkte werden nach eingenommen Stellungen, wie Türmen, Festen und Nachschublager verteilt) und umso mehr Punkte man hat, umso höhere Boni gibt es! (Es gibt zb. BOni auf Erfahrung, auf krit. Handwerksefolge und und und).

Im Moment ist es leider so, dass die Server alle 24h Wechseln und alles wieder zurückgesetzt wird, da A-Net wohl erstmal auslooten will, welche Server die vollsten sind , damit es nicht zu zu starken Unausgewogenheiten kommt.


Ich bin schon seit Tagen am überlegen, ob ich mal ein kleines WvsWvsW Kompendium machen soll, aber die Nachfrage im Forum hier scheint sehr sehr gering zu sein.


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Allgemein scheint die Stimmung gegenüber GW2 sehr Mau zu sein. Schade eigentlich, denn das Spiel macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Ja mich wunderts auch. Bevor GW2 erschien hatte der Sammelthread ich glaub 40 Seiten oder so, und seitdem das Spiel nun raus ist sind wir erst auf 56 gelandet


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Wie ist es denn mit Tipp zur Skillung,  wäre es okay hier in diesem Thread mal ein bisschen zu diskutieren? Oder zum Beispiel über Berufe?


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Klar, immerhin ist das doch der Sammelthread, ich wüsste nicht, wieso man hier nicht über Skillungen oder sonstiges diskutieren dürfte ;D (außerdem sind hier glaub ich eh nicht viele Leute unterwegs, die das stören würde )

Also, immerher mit den Fragen oder Diskussionsthemen ;p


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Also ich spiele einen Krieger und weiß noch nicht genau in welche Richtung man skillen sollte wenn man eher Richtung defensiv und viel Leben geht. Ich würde gerne mit Schwert und Schild kämpfen. Oder ist bei der Kombination eher eine andere Ausrichtung wichtig?


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Das ist nun natürlich ungünstig, da ich mich mit dem Krieger garnicht auskenne :< Aber als Anlaufstelle für solche Infos kann ich dir Guild Wars 2 | Forum - Deutsche Fanseite sehr ans Herz legen. Sind einige Trolle dort unterwegs, aber wenn man nett und in angemessenen Ton nachfragt, kriegt man meist auch gute und hilfreiche Antworten!

Welches Level bist du mittlerweile? Hast schon Berufe gelevelt?


----------



## drebbin (10. September 2012)

Hier ist seit release nicht mehr viel los weil ja alle spielen^^
 Ich hab meinen Wächter angefangen und bin auf Level 6 zum Elementar gewechselt, und bin heilfroh, macht nun viel mehr Spaß...nur wenn ich wirklich mal schaden bekomme muss ich echt aufpassen
Für mich ist das Spiel schön vielseitig und mal detaillierteres als wow ist mal schön^^


----------



## Arikus (10. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es leider so, dass die Server alle 24h Wechseln und alles wieder zurückgesetzt wird, da A-Net wohl erstmal auslooten will, welche Server die vollsten sind , damit es nicht zu zu starken Unausgewogenheiten kommt.


 Die Server werden später nach Spielerstärke gewichtet bzw. in ein Ranking eingeordnet.
Im Moment kann noch keiner wissen, welcher Server wirklich stark und welche eher schwächer sind.
Da dadurch auch extrem PvP orientierte Server mit schwachen, wenig bevölkerten Servern zusammen in einem Pool sind, hat man die Zeit auf 24h beschränkt.
Wenn man z.B. 2 Wochen gegen einen überstarken Server antreten darf, hätte man kaum noch Spaß dran.

Sind die Serverrankings erstmal erstellt, schaltet Arenanet auf die 2 Wochen Frist um und es treten relativ gleichstarke Server gegeneinander an.
Wer PvP eher just for fun spielt, der sollte auch auf einen schwächeren Server gehen, da auf den höher gewerteten Servern mehr hardcore PvPler unterwegs sein werden. Dadurch sinkt die eigene Überlebenschance im WvW und PvP erheblich.


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nun natürlich ungünstig, da ich mich mit dem Krieger garnicht auskenne :< Aber als Anlaufstelle für solche Infos kann ich dir Guild Wars 2 | Forum - Deutsche Fanseite sehr ans Herz legen. Sind einige Trolle dort unterwegs, aber wenn man nett und in angemessenen Ton nachfragt, kriegt man meist auch gute und hilfreiche Antworten!
> 
> Welches Level bist du mittlerweile? Hast schon Berufe gelevelt?



Ich bin Level 32 und habe bisher Rüstungsschmied auf Level 100. Waffenschmied lasse ich aus Materialienmangel erstmal links liegen. 

Okay die Seite gucke ich mir mal an wenn ich zu Hause bin. 

Am Anfang hat mich das Spiel echt erschlagen. Gerade das mit den Events und die Berufe fand ich super verwirrend. Mittlerweile ist beides ein klares Plus für das gesamte Spielgefühl.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Krass, ich bin Level 46 und hab Schneider und Konstrukteur grad mal auf 30-40 :o Keine Ahnung, irgendwas muss ich gehörig falsch machen. Jutereste finde ich so gut wie nie und da man so schnell levelt krieg ich schon seit 20 Level oder so keine grünen Holzblöcke mehr =D


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. September 2012)

Das Level geht aber auch schnell in die Höhe. Und den Beruf habe ich mit neuen Rezepten so hoch bekommen. Da levelst du schnell hoch. 

Das Gute ist ja, du kannst ins Anfangsgebiet zurück und bekommst dank dem Levelsystem trotzdem noch gut.


----------



## Arikus (10. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Krass, ich bin Level 46 und hab Schneider und Konstrukteur grad mal auf 30-40 :o Keine Ahnung, irgendwas muss ich gehörig falsch machen. Jutereste finde ich so gut wie nie und da man so schnell levelt krieg ich schon seit 20 Level oder so keine grünen Holzblöcke mehr =D


 
Stoff bekommst du fast nur durch Wiederverwerten von Stoffrüstungen oder anderen Fetzen.
Das bischen, was man in Beuteln findet, reicht zum Skillen nicht aus.

Allerdings lohnt sich das Verwerten nicht, da man beim Verkauf ~20 Kupfer für ein Teil bekommen und 1 Stoff <10 Kupfer im AH kostet.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Arikus schrieb:


> Stoff bekommst du fast nur durch Wiederverwerten von Stoffrüstungen oder anderen Fetzen.
> Das bischen, was man in Beuteln findet, reicht zum Skillen nicht aus.
> 
> Allerdings lohnt sich das Verwerten nicht, da man beim Verkauf ~20 Kupfer für ein Teil bekommen und 1 Stoff <10 Kupfer im AH kostet.


 
Wa? Bei uns auf Abbadons Mund zahlst du für einen!!! Juterest 40-45 Kupfer


----------



## MOD6699 (10. September 2012)

Du kannst auch mit 40++ die ressourcen ernten wenn dein Beruf nicht hoch ist. Brauchste bloß das daugehörige Werkzeug was es beim KM gibt.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

Wird als Schneider bisschen schwierig ;D


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2012)

Hat jemand nie Idee wo ich das Spiel herbekommen könnte  
OnlineShops sagen alle nö, Saturn sagt bei mir nö, Arenanet sagt nö,...
Ich fühle mich langsam dazu gezwungen einen Key im Keystore zu kaufen


----------



## Arikus (10. September 2012)

nö wieso?
du gehst in ein Lowlevel Gebiet und farmst die Mobs dort.
ca. 70% der drops sind für das Gebietslevel, der Rest ist an dein Level angepasst.

PS: die Preise auf Flussufer sind im Keller, man zahlt für fast alles nur 1 Kupfer über Verkaufspreis.

@nulchking
Amazon sagt lieferbar...
http://www.amazon.de/NC-Soft-Guild-...1BYU81B3STTOO&qid=1347287412&s=generic&sr=1-1
Nur halt nicht bei Amazon direkt sondern über einen Amazonhändler (4u2play)

Musst auf "neu ab 54,99" klicken, dann beim ersten Angebot oben auf das "4U2Play" Logo und beim Händler dann gleich wieder auf GW2.
Dann kommt:


> Auf Lager.
> Verkauf und Versand durch *4u2play*. Für weitere Informationen klicken Sie bitte auf den Verkäufernamen.


----------



## Fexzz (10. September 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> Hat jemand nie Idee wo ich das Spiel herbekommen könnte
> OnlineShops sagen alle nö, Saturn sagt bei mir nö, Arenanet sagt nö,...
> Ich fühle mich langsam dazu gezwungen einen Key im Keystore zu kaufen


 
Ich habs auch beim Keyhändler geschossen ^^ gab 0 Probleme. Aber Link posten darf ich ja nicht. Es war aber einer, mit MMO im namen...


----------



## MOD6699 (10. September 2012)

Kumpel von mir auch für 42 Euro dauert aber 5 Stunde ca. bis der da ist ging aber 1a und das Spiel entweder ausleihen (Freunde) oder halt dann dort runterladen.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. September 2012)

Hi Allesamt,

so, habe jetzt auch bis Lvl 17 gezockt...Götterfels ist ja schon beeindruckend! Und Sehenswürdigkeiten entdecken, die persönliche Quest plus Grafhik/Gesign ist cool etc., ist ja auch nett, aber im Großen und Ganzen hab ich das Gefühl ein SPgame zu zocken  ja, Events mit Anderen is ja nett, aber..hm, ich weiß nicht

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen klassischer Quest "Töte/bringe X" oder einem Event "Töte/bringe/begleite X"???

Ich finde man wird so in den Raum geschmissen..klar ploppen ab und an paar Tipps auf, aber die beantworten nicht immer meine Fragen bzw. WO zur Hölle steht das "Vorwissen" um einige Tipps auch richtig deuten zu können?

Ein Beispiel: habe jetzt Waffenschmied auf 26...so mit Kupferrüssis gewinne ich keine Blumentöpfe mehr, kaufbare Rezepte sind ab ka 150? So, wo zur Hölle kann ich denn jetzt lernen Eisen zu verhütten?

Das mein ich, schön und gut..aber wie gehts weiter?

Lauter Fragen über Fragen, nettes Spiel, aber wenns so weiter geht fliegts von der Platte, das GW2 Wiki is auch fast überflüssig, da nicht erklärend, bin etwas enttäuscht nach WoW, Lotro, AoC und Warhammer, hatte mir "mehr" versprochen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja der Eine oder Ander einen Tipp geben

danke + mfg


----------



## riotmilch (11. September 2012)

Im Handwerk bringt gerade das Erforschen viel EP und eben auch neue Rezepte. 
Gerade das selber bissel Herrausfinden und nicht alles vorgekaut zu bekommen, hat Reiz!


----------



## Azrael1512 (11. September 2012)

caduzzz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Allesamt,
> 
> so, habe jetzt auch bis Lvl 17 gezockt...Götterfels ist ja schon beeindruckend! Und Sehenswürdigkeiten entdecken, die persönliche Quest plus Grafhik/Gesign ist cool etc., ist ja auch nett, aber im Großen und Ganzen hab ich das Gefühl ein SPgame zu zocken  ja, Events mit Anderen is ja nett, aber..hm, ich weiß nicht
> 
> ...



Also vielleicht kann ich mit meinem gefährlichen halbwissen ja ein bisschen was beantworten. 

Das Eventsystem unterscheidet sich auch nur von den normalen Quest,  dass du die im vorbeigehen bekommst und einfach so mit anderen erledigen kannst.  Ich finde das ein wenig angenehmer als wenn man ständig hin und her muss zwischen Quest und Auftraggeber. Außerdem entfällt so das Gruppe suchen. Oft sind da ja noch andere, die die Quest erledigen müssen. 

Deinen Waffenschmied Skillung kannst du am besten mit dem erforschen neuer Stillstand steigern, dann bekommst du auch sehr schnell die Möglichkeit Eisen zu schmieden. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. September 2012)

danke euch für die antworten

Ja, Quest/Eventbelohnungen per Post ist schon angenehm bzw. die Rennerei zwischendurch spart man sich. Zum Handwerk, naja, schon nett teils echt viel Punkte dafür zu bekommen, aber meine Motivation geht gerade gegen Null wenn ich mir vorstelle noch 50 Handwerksskillpunkte zu erarbeiten nur mit dem Sammeln von Kupfer für blaue LvL 5 Rüssis..

Ich werd einfach erstmal weitermachen, ganz entspannt


----------



## Bambusbar (11. September 2012)

Du hast das System nicht ganz verstanden.
Den meisten Fortschritt beim craften macht man nicht durch das stumpfe bauen von Items sondern damit, neue Rezept zu erforschen.

Einfach mal was  was drüber lesen z.b. Guild Wars 2: Handwerks-Guide - alle Berufe im Überblick - Guild Wars 2: Crafting-Guide - Rüstungsschmied


----------



## Fexzz (11. September 2012)

Ey ohne Scheiß  1 Stunde 20 Minutne und von 46 auf 50 gemacht. Einfach mit 5-6 Leuten im WvsWvsW Gebiet, das von Gegner dominiert wurde, stumpf immer im Kreis gelaufen. Erst alle möglichen Quaggan-Lager geholt, dann im Osten hoch, Wachposten und Versorgungslager schnappen, dann hoch zu den Zentauren, die beiden Quests machen, ins nördliche Versorgungslager und das erobern, dann zu den Skritts und da beide Quests machen
und richtung Osten und dort Versorgungslager und Wachposten wegholen und dann wieder von vorne.

Das gibt so abartig viel EXP, Karma und Geld. Hab 1g 50s verdient in der Zeit, nur eben nebenbei. Richtig geil ;D


----------



## Azrael1512 (12. September 2012)

Okay dann wird am Wochenende WvWvW gespielt . Ich hoffe ich bekomme nicht zu sehr auf die Omme...


----------



## Xtreme (12. September 2012)

Also dann muss ich am wochenende auch wvw zocken.
auf dzagonur sind die preise fuer jutereste auch bei 40 kupfer.
voll uebel, finden tue ich auch eher selten was.


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

Joa, Jute is extrem teuer.  Bei uns auf Abbadons Mund auch gegen 34-35 Kuper. Dafür waren Edelsteine echt günstig gestern, direkt wieder 400 gekauft.


----------



## Arikus (12. September 2012)

Xtreme schrieb:


> Also dann muss ich am wochenende auch wvw zocken auf dzagonur sind die preise fuer jutereste auch bei 40 kupfer voll uebel finden tue ich auch eher selten was


 
Wie ein paar Satzzeichen das Leben deiner Mitmenschen erleichtern könnten.



> Also dann muss ich am wochenende auch wvw zocken auf dzagonur.
> sind die  preise fuer jutereste auch bei 40 kupfer voll uebel?
> finden tue ich auch  eher selten was.





> Also dann muss ich am wochenende auch wvw zocken.
> auf dzagonur sind die  preise fuer jutereste auch bei 40 kupfer.
> voll uebel, finden tue ich auch  eher selten was.


...


PS: Auf Flussufer ist Kupfererz der teuerste Handwerksstoff, liegt bei ~18 Kupfer pro Erz.
Eine gute Einnahmequelle, da leicht zu farmen 
Teurer sind nurnoch blaue Zutaten in höheren Leveln.


----------



## Xtreme (12. September 2012)

Sammelt man eigentlich in den höheren Leveln gut Gold bzw Silber? Bin nun Lvl 25 und es hält sich noch in Grenzen. Silber ja Gold bisher nicht.

@Arikus jo sry werde dran denken


----------



## Bambusbar (12. September 2012)

Meine GW2 Motivation hat gestern einen riesigen Dämpfer bekommen, nachdem mir bewusst wurde, das man im sPvP sich Gear-technisch nicht weiter entwickeln kann und man 'nur' Style-Items dazu bekommen kann.
Irgendwie wenig erfreulich.


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

Warum? Ich finds genial. Jeder hat das gleiche Equip, nur der "SkilL" zählt. 

@Ressourcen-Thema: Also wenn die Sachen auf anderen Servern so günstig sind switch ich heut Abend wohl nochmal auf Riverside und kauf da günstig ein 

Kann mir wer sagen was Preis für Edelsteine da grad so ist?


----------



## Bambusbar (12. September 2012)

Dafür ist das sPvP aber auf den Maps nicht abwechslungsreich genug, da es immer das selbe Spielmode ist.
Und wenn ich nichts dafür zurückbekomme - wozu soll ich dann PvP machen?
Ich weiß, ich gehöre bestimmt zu der Minderheit, die nur spielt um Items zu bekommen und nicht dem Spielspaß wegen :x
Wie in D3 .. das spielen die Leute ja auch weils so fetzig Spaß macht und nicht wegen den Items .. nene 

Und was den Skill angeht .. naja.
Sag das mal HundredBlades oder Heartseeker ...


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

Ja meine Güte, das Spiel ist 3 Wochen draußen, da wird noch das ein oder andere passieren. Wirklich lächerlich find ich derzeit nur den Krieger. Totale Faceroll-Brain-off Klasse im PvP. Mit Dieben komm ich als Ele gut klar, die fallen wie die Fliegen.

GW1 war auch ziemlich balanced, ich bin mir sicher, dass da auf Dauer ein gutes Balancing zu Stande kommt.

Und zu den Items: Joa, seitdem ich berufstätig bin und nicht mehr viel Spiele bin ich sehr froh über ein solches System wie bei GW2.


----------



## Bambusbar (12. September 2012)

Sag ja ich 
HundredBlades und ab dafür.
Das zieht dann mal locker 50% von den HP ab  - als Opener gar nicht so verkehrt 

Schlimmer find ich da wie gesagt Heartseeker  - wenn ich mir den Dmg-Breakdown angucke, wenn ich gestorben bin, bekomme ich manchmal echt das kalte Kotzen.
3x Heartseeker für insgesamt 14k Dmg - ja ne, is klar


----------



## Fexzz (12. September 2012)

Naja, das schöne ist: Die ganzen Noob Diebe, die nur damit spielen, fallen mächtig auf die Fresse, wenn das Ding plötzlich generft/geändert wird. Die können dann nämlich nix anderes.

Wie gesagt, als Ele hab ich mit Dieben meistens keien Probleme, ich hau denen Brennen und Bluten rein und kite die schön


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Naja, das schöne ist: Die ganzen Noob Diebe, die nur damit spielen, fallen mächtig auf die Fresse, wenn das Ding plötzlich generft/geändert wird. Die können dann nämlich nix anderes.
> 
> Wie gesagt, als Ele hab ich mit Dieben meistens keien Probleme, ich hau denen Brennen und Bluten rein und kite die schön


100b im PvP? Während der Ausführung kann man sich nicht bewegen und der Skill hat keine Reichweite, einfach Ausweichen (Weggehen reicht schon, musst noch nichtmal laufen) oder Knockback? Wer als opener 100b auf den Deckel bekommt muss dringend sein Build ändern.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. September 2012)

Bei dem Lagfest das hier momentan herrscht ins das gar noch so leicht


----------



## Fexzz (13. September 2012)

Und wieder 8 Level gemacht in 4 Stunden :'D 2-3 Tage noch, dann bin ich 80. (Derzeit 58)


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. September 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit weiteren Plänen bei Anet aus, gabs da schon Außerungen? Was mich am meisten interessiert wäre ob es weitere "Switchskills" für die Waffen geben wird, sodass man nicht immer pro Waffe 5 sondern eben aus nem Pool aus mehreren sich 5 zusammensuchen kann.   Am WvsWvsW stört mich zz., dass Gegner in Großschlachten überhaupt nicht sichtbar sind, die Folge daraus ist da alle am Kreisraiden sind und jeder Konflikten aus dem Weg geht, verurteilen ist das nicht wer kämpft schon gegen was was er nicht sieht, so nach dem Motto.  



Spoiler



"Bekämpft das Unbekämpfbare!"


  Wer sich das Ehrenmedalien"system" im WvsW ausgedacht hat hat auch leicht einen über gehabt.. Warum belohnt man Spieler nicht fürs Verteidigen / Angreifen von Burgen mit den Medallien, oder ist auch in dieser Richtung schon was geblahnt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. September 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wer sich das Ehrenmedalien"system" im WvsW ausgedacht hat hat auch leicht einen über gehabt.. Warum belohnt man Spieler nicht fürs Verteidigen / Angreifen von Burgen mit den Medallien, oder ist auch in dieser Richtung schon was geblahnt.


 
Hm? Also ich hab mir n hübschen Pfeilwagen gebastelt, direkt auf den Burgmauern, und schön die Trottel am Tor abgefarmt. Gab massig Ehrenabzeichen für die Verteidigung der Feste. Musste mehrmals absteigen und F hämmern um die ganzen Säckchen um mich herum rechtzeitig zu bekommen xD


----------



## Sinister213 (13. September 2012)

Also ich hole mir mit meiner Gilde immer eine schöne Burg und bauen die dann aus.
Haben schon einmal zu viert ein 50 Mann Trupp zerlegt an der Mauer. 
Und wenn man natürlich schön immer mit den Pfeilwagen und Ballisten mehrere Leute trifft die dann auch sterben sammelt man natürlich endlos Medaillen. Da hat man das Geld was man in die Burg gesteckt hat bei ner halben Stunde verteidigen fünf mal raus ^^


----------



## Fexzz (13. September 2012)

Naja, Burgen ausbauen schön und gut, allerdings lohnt sich das mMn erst, wenn die Kämpfe wieder länger als 24h dauern. Ansonsten ist es ziemlich Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Sinister213 (13. September 2012)

Wie gesagt, wir hatte da in einer halben Stunde das fünffache wieder raus.
Und versuch mal so ne Burg länger als 24 Stunden zu halten. Das ist bestimmt nur möglich wenn da die ganze Zeit alle rumhängen was aber fast nie passieren wird. Es wurde auch schon geschafft Steinnebel einzunehmen obwohl das komplett ausgebaut war.


----------



## Azrael1512 (14. September 2012)

Okay irgendwie komme ich in WvWvW nicht klar. Ich bin gestern so oft verreckt, dass es schon fast keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. 

Hat irgendwer generelle Tipps für mich, wie ich mich am besten verhalten kann?


----------



## Sinister213 (14. September 2012)

Nicht alleine rumlaufen (Mindestgröße drei Leute müsste meist reichen, außer für Türme und so einnehmen natürlich ^^) und keine (so wenig wie möglich) Mobs farmen außer wenn das ganze Gebiet euch gehört. Restgefahr bleibt natürlich.
Wenn du ein größeren Trupp als deinen auf offenem Gelände triffst und ihr keine/gleich viele Kugeln besitzt ist es recht schwer was zu reissen. Also zum nächsten Lager zurück ziehen und die NPCs mitkämpfen lassen.

Greif als normaler Spieler nie das Tor an. Lass das die Belagerungswaffen erledigen. Kümmer dich Lieber um die die Leute auf der Mauer oder halt ausschau nach Gegnerischen Trupps die möglicherweise von hinten oder so kommen. 

Das sind so meine Erfahrungen die ich da bis jetzt gesammelt hab und hat recht gut funktioniert.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. September 2012)

Gestern Lags wie Atze .. unspielbar.
Egal ob auf Riverside, im Overflow oder im sPvP ... zum Kotzen ..


----------



## Arikus (14. September 2012)

Hatte gestern über MNet mit Einwahl in Nürnberg keine Probleme auf Riverside.
Allerdings ist die Anbindung von Nürnberg nach Frankfurt auch erste Sahne.


----------



## Fexzz (14. September 2012)

Ab 01:00 Uhr gehts übrigens los, die Welt gg Welt Aufstellungen bleiben dann für 7 Tage und nicht mehr nur für 24h! Absofort lohnt sich das Festen upgraden etc also


----------



## Xtreme (15. September 2012)

hab gestern abend mal in einer gruppe wvw gespielt und war echt funny. wvw bringt echt spaß aber mit so einer 4 mann truppe kommt man halt nur schwer gegen türme oder so an... finde ich


----------



## Fexzz (15. September 2012)

Jap, Türme sind halt für mehrere Leute gedacht. 4 Leute können schon von einem einzigen Pfeilwagen gekontert werdne 

Aber Nachschublager etc gehen ohne Probleme als 4er Truppe.


----------



## SirChris (16. September 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 01:00 Uhr gehts übrigens los, die Welt gg Welt Aufstellungen bleiben dann für 7 Tage und nicht mehr nur für 24h! Absofort lohnt sich das Festen upgraden etc also



Laut Patchnote sollen es ja demnächst dann auch zwei Wochen werden, da lohnt es sich endlich so richtig. Nur schade das Flussufer meinen Heimatserver (Elonafels) immer so abzieht


----------



## Fexzz (16. September 2012)

Wir, also Abbadons Mund, kriegen auch fast immer von allen auf die Mütze. Grade die Franzosen hauen uns fast immer um. Und die Leute auf unserem Server stellen sich auch total dämlich an.

Wir hatten in 2 Tagen die Festung in unseren Grenzladen erobert, KOMPLETT (wirklich 100%) ausgebaut und hatten dadrin auch noch die Kugel und als wir dann angegriffen wurden, waren wir da mit der Gilde (15 Leute) und als die Gegner das zweite Tor auf 20% runter hatten kamen dann endlich mal paar weitere Mitspieler.

Echt traurig sowas.


----------



## LOGIC (16. September 2012)

Hey ich brauche bei der Ebene von Aschfurt eine Wegmarke und eine Sehenswürdigkeit aber beide sind nicht vorhanden  Ich stell mich genau da hin wo es auf der Karte markiert ist aber dort ist nichts.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. September 2012)

Die sind in den Katakomben, also unter der Erde.


----------



## LOGIC (16. September 2012)

DANKE! Danke ich habs  Hab mich schon gefragt wieso die "Gewölbe" heißen


----------



## Azrael1512 (17. September 2012)

So langsam habe ich das auch raus mit den Skills und so. Bin jetzt Level 45 und das Spiel macht immer noch so richtig Spaß. Mal sehen wie Arena Net in den nächsten Monaten Contend nachliefern. 80 haben ja schon einige erreicht.


----------



## KriZer (17. September 2012)

Das Spiel ist in meinen Augen echt Hammer bin zwar erst lvl 20 aber es macht unglaublich Spaß. 
Mein Problem ist allerdings das ich nicht Blick wie man das mit den berufen macht. Ich wollte das bei dem waidmann machen da ich einen Jäger spiele aber die Sachen die der von mir möchte finde ich nirgends. Was kann man tun um das recht einfach zu lvln?


----------



## Azrael1512 (17. September 2012)

Es gibt, zumindest beim Rüstungsschmied, Gegenstände, die man beim Händler kaufen muss. Vielleicht ist das ja auch beim Waidmann so?


----------



## Arikus (17. September 2012)

@ KriZer
Du musst einige Zutaten beim Händler direkt neben der Werkbank kaufen.

Um Berufe günstig zu steiger, solltest du für eine neue Materialsorte min. 200 Stk von dem Material auf Lager haben, da du alleine durchs verarbeiten des Grundmaterials zu z.B. Brettern oder Barren sau viele Skillpunkte erhälst. Danach machst du dann 20 Dübel, diese kannst du dann weiterverarbeiten.
Beispiel Skill 75, du bekomsmt die zweite Holzsorte. Durch das Anfertigen von 100-150 Brettern kommst du schon auf Skill 95-98, ab Skill 100 gibt das dann keine Punkte mehr.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2012)

Hi,

so, 2. Char und andere Berufe..da sieht das ganze doch schon besser aus, macht mehr Spaß 

Aber ich hab mal ne Frage zum WvW (die Frage ist aufm Schlachtfeld etwas untergegangen), diese Ehrenabzeichen..bekommt man die nur, wenn man den Anderen final als erster "erledigt"? 

Werd' nämlich nicht ganz schlau aus dem was ich bisher gefunden habe. Ich habe bisher etwa 25 Ehrenabzeichen ergattert, durch finale Schläge. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle das man hunderte braucht um sich PVP-Waffen leisten zu können..Oo..

Geht so etwas in einer Gruppe schneller? Also alle die einer Gruppe sind können ein Abzeichen bekommen oder wie ist das??

mfg


----------



## Sinister213 (17. September 2012)

Du musst nicht den finalen Schlag gemacht haben. Du musst lediglich genug schaden machen. Also Dieb hab ich immer nur verfolgt verkrüppelt bisschen schaden und dann zum nächsten. Hab in ein Paar Stunden 100 Abzeichen verdient. Und beim verteidigen von Burgen wenn du mit einem pfeilwagen etc in die Menge schießt und da genug sterben sammelst du auch so einige Abzeichen.


----------



## Caduzzz (17. September 2012)

@Sinister123

Danke dir! Bin auch Dieb, hab wohl zu wenig dmg ausgeteilt oder mich zu sehr immer auf einen Gegner konzentriert...aber deine Antwort motiert zu mehr WvW


----------



## Sinister213 (17. September 2012)

Helfe gern 

Probier mal die Dolch Dolch Kombi zum verfolgen. Mit der 2 und F1 kommst du recht schnell an einen ran und mit der 4 kannst du gut verkrüppeln.

Als Zweitwaffe der Kurzbogen, da eine Fernwaffe Pflicht ist in WvW und fast jeder Skill AoE Schaden ist.

Finishen bringt fast nichts. Das mach ich nur wenn ich einem kleineren Kampf mit vllt drei Personen bin. Aber in größeren Mengen hast du die Leute schneller runtergeschossen als wenn da zehn Mann stehen und versuchen zu finishen was mindestens einmal fehlschlägt.


----------



## _VFB_ (17. September 2012)

Ich glaub ich sollte auch mal Wvw machen. Hab des zwar schon zweimal ausprobiert, aber das hat nich so hingehaun. Bin da irgendwie immer sehr schnell verregt und musste dann diesen ewig langen weg von einer Wegmarke zur Schlacht zurücklegen. Werde dann morgen mal eure Tipps ausprobieren. Hoffe des klappt dann besser


----------



## Fexzz (17. September 2012)

Also ich bin grad total demotiviert. Spiele auf Abbadons Mund und ich hab selten so unfassbar dumme Menschen gesehen. Wir spielen gegen "seemansrast" und "Fort Ranik" und Seemansrast hat derzeit um die 480 Punkte, während wir auf 60 oder so rumgammeln. Wir haben nicht eine einzige Festung, Seemansrast hingegen hat Schloss Steinnebel und 11 Festen.

Dann geh ich hier ins WvW und seh Leute, die einen Rammbock mitten in die Pampa stellen, Triböcke 1,5m vorm Tor, Katapulte hinter 'ner Mauer, Pfeilwägen mitten ins Grüne. Und dann brechen wir 'nen Tor von nem Turm auf und was machen die Leute? Rennen icht rein, sondern lassen sich in der kleinen Engstelle beim Tor von den Pfeilwägen zerflücken. Und dann haben die Franzen schön die Türen wieder repariert. 

Unfassbar. Aber wenn man die Leute freundlich darauf hinweist, das ihre Vorgehensweise ziemlich ineffektiv ist, wird man nur angemault "Halts Maul, du bist hier nicht Chef" blabla. Keine Ahnung, ob das einfach an dem deutschen Durchschnittsegoisten liegt oder einfach nur daran, dass die Leute alle schlecht spielen.

Und von sPvP will ich garnicht anfangen, das ganze ist derzeit in meinen Augen (als Elementarmagier) ziemlich krass unbalanced.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. September 2012)

Hi Fexzz,

bin auf Millersund und zum WvW kann ich sagen, dass  es bei uns ne Menge gibt die das machen. Das ganze ziemlich gut, aber vielleicht liegts daran, dass anscheinend alle Spass haben, keiner megaverbissen ist und es immer ein-zwei (gute, nette) Mitspieler gibt, die den Chaoshaufen in die richtige Richtung schicken. Wer wann wie was bei Belagerungen macht (auch Vorräte mitnehmen etc.) geht ziemlich gut, alle denken mit..auch zum deffen gibt immer welche, die aufpassen, dass man nicht von hinten überrannt wird.

@sinister123
ja, bin auch eher ein Dieb mit 2 Dolchen (allein vom Style ), ja Bogen hat zwar schönen Flächenschaden, aber mit Bogen oder gar 2 Pistolen kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Und am Dmgoutput kann ich mich nicht beklagen, zumindest im PvE, aber im WvW merke ich, dass ich echt nicht viel Schaden einstecken kann, ejal, macht trotzdem Spass


----------



## Gary (18. September 2012)

Weil es hier gerade angesprochen wurde, und ich (wir) dazu noch nicht wirklich etwas gefunden habe(n), würde ich gerne von euch etwas wissen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die 'Waffensets' - ich nenne die jetzt mal so (Stab zu Zepter, oder umgekehrt etc.) auch anders umzustellen als über das Heldenmenü 'H' ?


----------



## crusherd (18. September 2012)

Gary schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es hier gerade angesprochen wurde, und ich (wir) dazu noch nicht wirklich etwas gefunden habe(n), würde ich gerne von euch etwas wissen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die 'Waffensets' - ich nenne die jetzt mal so (Stab zu Zepter, oder umgekehrt etc.) auch anders umzustellen als über das Heldenmenü 'H' ?



Man kann über zirkumflex (^) die Waffen wechseln.


----------



## Gary (18. September 2012)

Ähm...okay. Beim Wechsel 'Stadt- und Kampfoutfit' habe ich das schon entdeckt, aber bei den Waffen... Da muss man diese doch sicher irgendwie festlegen können, wenn man verschiedenste in den Waffenslots hat. Ich meine, jetzt weiß ich erst mal das es geht, jetzt muss ich nur noch rausbekommen wie - weil auf '^' drücken hat bisher keinen Effekt gehabt...


----------



## crusherd (18. September 2012)

standardmäßig ist ^ zum waffenwechesel da. Hast du vllt. die Option dafür geändert?


----------



## Monstermoe (18. September 2012)

man kann auch auf den Feil Links neben der Skillleiste klicken


----------



## MOD6699 (18. September 2012)

Entweder ^ oder halt auf diesen Pfeil


----------



## LOGIC (18. September 2012)

Sind grad wartungen oder die server überlastet ? Irgendwie kann ich grad keine verbindung mit dem login server aufbauen


----------



## Metalic (18. September 2012)

Ich weiß das ist eine Frage, da kann man nicht einfach eine Anwort drauf geben. Aber was sagen denn nun die Leute, die Guild Wars 2 nun schon seit Beginn spielen. Lohnt es sich der Kauf, oder ist es schon voraus zu sehen, dass das Spiel auch wieder so ein "Rohr-krepierer" wird, wie zb. Aion, Rift, Warhammer Online etc. Hat das Spiel potential, jemanden dauerhaft zu fesseln? Wie gesagt das sind Fragen die muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber so ganz allgemein, hält das Spiel was alle davon erwartet haben?
Bei Star Wars dachten ja auch wieder sooo viele, das wird nun DAS neue MMORPG...


----------



## LOGIC (18. September 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt LVL 30 und werde sicherlich bis lvl 80 Spielen. Die Quests sind abwechslungsreich und machen spaß. Es gibt viele Events wo mehrere spieler miteinander kämpfen oder "arbeiten" um das Event abzuschließen. Dazu gibt es in den einzelnen gebieten viele quests, sehenswürdigkeiten, wegpunkte und aussichtspunkte zu erforschen (wird benötigt um 100 % der welt zu erforschen) was auch spaß macht jedes gebiet nach einander abzuarbeiten. PvP Macht auch viel spaß und die klassen sind auch komplett unterschiedlich weshalb es sich auch lohnt einen zweiten char anzulegen. 

Guild Wars 2 kann man nicht so recht mit WoW vergleichen...da sind viele dinge unterschiedlich aber das muss man ja garnicht, da Guild Wars 2 ein top spiel geworden ist was mich zumindest fesselt. Ich glaube auch nicht das es so schnell untergehen wird wie die anderen titel.


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. September 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist eine Frage, da kann man nicht einfach eine Anwort drauf geben. Aber was sagen denn nun die Leute, die Guild Wars 2 nun schon seit Beginn spielen. Lohnt es sich der Kauf, oder ist es schon voraus zu sehen, dass das Spiel auch wieder so ein "Rohr-krepierer" wird, wie zb. Aion, Rift, Warhammer Online etc. Hat das Spiel potential, jemanden dauerhaft zu fesseln? Wie gesagt das sind Fragen die muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber so ganz allgemein, hält das Spiel was alle davon erwartet haben?
> Bei Star Wars dachten ja auch wieder sooo viele, das wird nun DAS neue MMORPG...


 
Bin seit der ersten Prepurchase-Beta dabei, habe einen 80er und einen fast-60er und bin nach wie vor begeistert vom Spiel. Dir muss eben nur klar sein, dass in GW2, anders als in WoW, investierte Zeit nicht gleich Stärke bedeutet. Je mehr Zeit du investierst, desto besser kannst du dein Equip auf deinen Stil ausrichten und an deinem Skill feilen, fast das komplette max-stat gear bekommt man aber auch schon nach 1-4 Wochen spielen wenn man konsequent ist. Bist dann zwar immernoch hässlich wie die Nacht aber dafür "grinded" man halt (wobei das grinden in GW2 verglichen mit den Asia-MMOs echt Kindergarten ist, kann man nicht als Grind bezeichnen)

Für mich trotzdem das mit Abstand beste MMO bis Dato


----------



## Gary (19. September 2012)

crusherd schrieb:


> standardmäßig ist ^ zum waffenwechesel da. Hast du vllt. die Option dafür geändert?





Monstermoe schrieb:


> man kann auch auf den Feil Links neben der Skillleiste klicken





MOD6699 schrieb:


> Entweder ^ oder halt auf diesen Pfeil


 
Alles drei's ist schon richtig was ihr sagt, aber mir scheint, bei einem Magier scheint das dann nicht zu funktionieren. Eben wie in meinen Versuchen, Stab auf Zepter+Fokus dann dort wechseln zu können. Mit der Stadtklufft und Rüstung funktioniert das ja... Sehr seltsam. Sollte es nämlich einen Waffenslot freizuschalten geben, wo man dann wechseln kann.


----------



## Fexzz (19. September 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Bin seit der ersten Prepurchase-Beta dabei, habe einen 80er und einen fast-60er und bin nach wie vor begeistert vom Spiel. Dir muss eben nur klar sein, dass in GW2, anders als in WoW, investierte Zeit nicht gleich Stärke bedeutet. Je mehr Zeit du investierst, desto besser kannst du dein Equip auf deinen Stil ausrichten und an deinem Skill feilen, fast das komplette max-stat gear bekommt man aber auch schon nach 1-4 Wochen spielen wenn man konsequent ist. Bist dann zwar immernoch hässlich wie die Nacht aber dafür "grinded" man halt (wobei das grinden in GW2 verglichen mit den Asia-MMOs echt Kindergarten ist, kann man nicht als Grind bezeichnen)
> 
> Für mich trotzdem das mit Abstand beste MMO bis Dato


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben, hinzuzufügen bleibt eigentlich nur, dass selbst im organisierten PvP (5 gg 5 oder 8gg8) keine Equipunterschiede vorhanden sind. Du kannst mit einem Level 1 Charakter die PvP-Zone betreten (Herz der Nebel) und wirst sofort auf Level 80 gesetzt, erhälst alle Fähigkeiten (bis auf einige Elite-Fähigkeiten), eine Ausrüstung, die bei allen anderen genau gleich ist. Du kannst zwar neues Equip erspielen, dieses dient aber nur dazu, das Aussehen deines Equips zu verbessern. Im Gegensatz zum WvW, wo du durch einen Stat-Push auf das ungefähre Level eines Level 80ers gepusht wirst, bist du im sPvP wirklich genauso gut dran wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Metalic (19. September 2012)

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an. Dann werde ich mir auch dieses Spiel mal zulegen, immerhin kostet es monatlich nichts. Langsam ging es mir halt auf den Keks, dass jedes Spiel so hoch gelobt wurde und dann nach wenigen Wochen kam die Ernüchterung.
Ich weiß ja selber, dass man selbst spielen muss, um zu wissen ob einem das Spiel Spaß macht. Werde mir das Spiel dann in der nächsten Zeit kaufen und hoffe, dass ich nicht erst einmal einen 10 Gb Patch laden muss.


----------



## Arikus (19. September 2012)

Gary schrieb:


> Alles drei's ist schon richtig was ihr sagt, aber mir scheint, bei einem Magier scheint das dann nicht zu funktionieren. Eben wie in meinen Versuchen, Stab auf Zepter+Fokus dann dort wechseln zu können. Mit der Stadtklufft und Rüstung funktioniert das ja... Sehr seltsam. Sollte es nämlich einen Waffenslot freizuschalten geben, wo man dann wechseln kann.


 
Ein Elementarmagier hat keine zwei Waffensets, daher kann er nicht wechseln.
Beim Ele reichen die 4 Elemente schon aus.


----------



## Monstermoe (19. September 2012)

Neuer Patch ist draußen


Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der dafür sorgte, dass einige weibliche Dialoge in Zwischensequenzen nicht korrekt abgespielt wurden
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, bei denen sich Event-NPCs nicht mehr bewegt haben und dadurch das Event blockiert wurde
Es wurde ein Fehler am Mac-Client behoben der zu einem Absturz führte. Zusätzlich wurde der Absturz-Bericht für Macs verbessert.


----------



## Arikus (19. September 2012)

Ich warte immernoch auf:
- "Vorschau" Funktion im Auktionshaus
- "Betrachten" Funktion bei anderen Mitspielern


----------



## LOGIC (19. September 2012)

Was ich mir wünschen würde ist das man sehen kann wie viel HP der gegner bzw. mitspieler hat oder lässt sich das wo einblenden ?


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2012)

Es gibt auch noch einige Probleme mit den Stimmen z.b. mein männlicher Char hat dann plötzlich eine weibliche oder NPCs wie KM das selbe sind Typen verabschieden aber mit Frauenstimme 

Zum Spiel: bin gerade 60 geworden. Meine Erfahrung war so 1-2 Woche WOW, 3 Woche Luft raus und nun suchten....^^


----------



## _VFB_ (20. September 2012)

Funktioniert bei euch grad der Handelsposten bei mir steht da "Down for Maintenance"


----------



## FrozenLayer (20. September 2012)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei euch grad der Handelsposten bei mir steht da "Down for Maintenance"


 Funktioniert schon seit gestern (vorgestern?) nicht mehr bei mir. Echt beknattert, weil ich meinen Armorsmithy lvln wollte ohne unendlich viele Totems, Schuppen und Blut farmen gehen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Arikus (20. September 2012)

funktionierte gestern Nachmittag noch einwandfrei, gegen Abend hat A-Net dann in den Wartungsmodus geschaltet.


----------



## _VFB_ (21. September 2012)

So Handelsposten funktioniert wieder Juhu  un gleich mal alle unnötigen Sachen verscherbelt. Mein Inventar war die ganze Zeit voll.


----------



## Monstermoe (22. September 2012)

Ist das normal, dass man mit Unterwasser Waffen (lvl 80) nur 60 Schaden mit dem automatischen Angriff macht?


----------



## _VFB_ (22. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an welches level du bist und wie stark deine Waffe ist. Aber Unterwasser macht man weniger Schaden als an Land.


----------



## Monstermoe (22. September 2012)

bin lvl 80 und die Waffe auch


----------



## _VFB_ (22. September 2012)

Dann weis ich auch nich... Ich weis grad nich wieviel ich Unterwasser zieh. Werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren. Vllt liegts ja an den Viechern die du angreifst.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. September 2012)

Was ist denn innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen in GW2 passiert?
Da war man mal kurz wegen Urlaub und Uni nicht on und schon werden nur noch Beleidigungen über die Map geschrieen!


----------



## _VFB_ (23. September 2012)

Bei den Chat optionen gibt es einen Schipfwortfilter. vllt hast du den ausgeschaltet weil mir ist das noch nie passiert das jemand da Schimpfwörter reingeschrieben hat.


----------



## Fexzz (23. September 2012)

Der Ton im Welt gegen Welt ist ziemlich rau geworden. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das auf den deutschen Servern am schlimmsten ist. Hab testweise mal auf anderen Servern gespielt und da gehts viel viel freundlicher zu.
(Klar, Ausreißer gibts überall). 

Aber mir macht das Spiel immernoch mega Spaß


----------



## MOD6699 (24. September 2012)

Bin auch noch voll begeistert und mittlerweile 78. Allerdings nervt mich mittlerweile das gelagge bei uns auf Riverside. Teilweise unspielbar gewesen gestern abend in der Hauptquest und vorgestern in der Ini Umarmung. Hoffentlich wird das besser oder ich wechsel mal den Server wobei das auch nichts bringt^^


----------



## Bambusbar (24. September 2012)

Monstermoe schrieb:


> bin lvl 80 und die Waffe auch


 
Deine Unterwasserwaffe ist auch Lvl 80?
Nicht die normale, ne.


----------



## Monstermoe (24. September 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Deine Unterwasserwaffe ist auch Lvl 80?
> Nicht die normale, ne.


 
Ja ist eine Harpunenschleuder

EDIT: Funktioniert bei einem von euch auf dem Server die Orgel um zum Aussichtspunkt zu kommen in Ebonfalke-Festung?
Hat sich erledigt, gibt nen anderen Aufweg.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. September 2012)

Hab ne 72 Harpune macht auch nur 60-64 im standartattack


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. September 2012)

Ich bin grad bei den Soundoptionen und Frage mich ob nun die Einstellung "Musikintervall" Richtung "Küzer" oder "Länger" die Musik öfter bzw im gesammten mehr Musik durch längere Passagen eingespielt werden. Argumentieren lässt sich ja in beide Richtungen beides..


----------



## Orka45 (24. September 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hab ne 72 Harpune macht auch nur 60-64 im standartattack


 In Welchem Gebiet? Nur um sicher zu gehen, das Lvl sowie der Schaden und die Lebenspunkte werden je nach Gebiet herabgestuft.

Wer im Wasser Schaden machen will benutzt das Granatenkit (in Orr ca. 1400Dmg pro Sekunde)


----------



## _VFB_ (24. September 2012)

Ich hab grad nen Problem. Ich komm nich mehr in meinen Gw2 acc rein. Wenn ich da meinen Namen und mein Passwort eingeb kommt dann das diese e-mail nicht gefunden werden kann. Kam bei euch der Fehler auch schon mal ?

Edit: Achja davor hab ich Windows neu aufgesetzt. Deshalb musste ich es neu installieren und dann hat es nichtmehr funktioniert.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. September 2012)

Orka45 schrieb:


> In Welchem Gebiet? Nur um sicher zu gehen, das Lvl sowie der Schaden und die Lebenspunkte werden je nach Gebiet herabgestuft.
> 
> Wer im Wasser Schaden machen will benutzt das Granatenkit (in Orr ca. 1400Dmg pro Sekunde)





Müsste ein 70-80 Gebiet gewesen sein welches weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## _VFB_ (25. September 2012)

Ich glaub mein Acount wurde gehackt. Kann mir jemand helfen. Ich hab mich auch bei der Gw 2 seite versucht einzuloggen mit dem selben ergebnis. Was kann ich jetz tun ? Die Angaben müssten alle stimmen...


----------



## Monstermoe (25. September 2012)

Hast du schon versucht dein Passwort rückzusetzen? GW2 Support


----------



## _VFB_ (25. September 2012)

OK danke ich hab das mal gemacht wie lange dauert das bis die einem die e-mail schicken ?


----------



## MOD6699 (25. September 2012)

Habs ganz am Anfang am Releasetag mal geädnert dauerte nur ca 5 Minuten


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2012)

Wieso werden bei Gw2 eigentlich so viele Accounts gehackt? Oder kommt mir das nur so viel vor?


----------



## _VFB_ (25. September 2012)

Also bis jetzt ist immer noch keine e-mail da. Soll ich mich jetzt an den Support richten ?


----------



## MOD6699 (25. September 2012)

@Vfb: Klar... bist du dir sicher das "derjenige" auch keinen Zugriff auf dein Emailpostfach hat?


----------



## _VFB_ (25. September 2012)

Jaa denk schon. Wüsste net wie. Sind 2 unterschiedliche passwörter. Aber was ich komisch find ist das ich bis zur Windows neuinstallation alles funktioniert hat


----------



## MOD6699 (25. September 2012)

@VFB: Kann aber auch an denen liegen gab ja gerade am anfang auch Probleme mit der Authentifizierung etc. Melde dich am besten mal an den Support.


----------



## _VFB_ (25. September 2012)

So hab mal den Support angeschrieben. Hoffe die können helfen. Vielen Dank für die hilfe


----------



## Monstermoe (25. September 2012)

WvW Erkundung ist ja mal richtig sinnlos: Erst muss man eine halbe stunde warten, biss man überhaupt in ein Gebiet reinkommt und dann kann man meistens nicht alles erkunden und muss für die anderen 3 Gebiete wieder warten. Außerdem fehlen alle Spieler die dort erkunden im Kampf gegen die anderen Server


----------



## Jvooy (28. September 2012)

Beste ist dann noch, wenn du einen Client Absturz hast


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Oktober 2012)

Der Support hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet.... Is das normal ??


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt ja mal länger aussetzen müssen von GW 2 und bin auch erst Level 16.
Aber irgendwie muss ich sagen das mir das 'Quest' System überhaupt nicht gefällt. Ich stolper hier von einem Aufgabenloch zum anderen. World events sind nie da wo ich bin (vll bin ich auch einfach immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort) und ich steh einfach die ganze zeit ohne Aufgabe da. Meine nächste Story Aufgabe ist mit Level 19 und ich hab absolut null Plan wie ich in dem Gebiet hier 3 Level machen soll. Ich farm jetzt die ganze zeit ein Level 15 Event weil ich nichts anderes hab und auch nichts finde.

Entweder hab ich echt totales pech und bin IMMER falsch unterwegs ... oder das System ist einfach mist und absolut nichts für mich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst doch mal in eine andere Region reisen.
In deiner Hauptstadt müsste ein Portal nach Löwenstein sein, von dort kommst du wiederum in die anderen Hauptstädte und damit auch in andere Regionen (die Startgebiete der andere Rassen).


----------



## Cheri2 (4. Oktober 2012)

@Kaeps133, oder du gehst ins WvWvW um zu Leveln wenn dein jetziges Level nicht für die nächste Story-Quest reicht.
Wenn man nen coolen Train erwischt kann man da 4-5 Level in einer Std. steigen


----------



## RedBrain (4. Oktober 2012)

*Wartungsarbeiten am Servern​*


			
				StephaneLoPresti schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden am 4. Oktober einige Wartungen an unseren Servern vornehmen. Die Wartungen beginnen um 08:59 Uhr MESZ und werden ungefähr 60 Minuten dauern. Während dieses Zeitraumes können Spieler sich nicht ins Spiel einloggen oder es kaufen. Sie können auch nicht ihren Guild Wars 2 Account registrieren oder sich in die Foren einloggen. Nach dieser Wartung kann es bis zu einer Stunde dauern bis sich alle sozialen Features (z.B. Gilden) stabilisiert haben.
> 
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und bedanken uns für euer Verständnis.


Quelle:https://forum-de.guildwars2.com/forum/info/news/Wartungsarbeiten-am-Servern-4-Okt-9-00-Uhr

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt  meist 2 Gebiete mit der gleichen Lvlbegrenzung (mal von den Startgebieten abgesehen)


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2012)

Nur zur Info:
Wenn ihr "unter" die Welt fällt (Bug), kann euch ein Mesmer mit den Portalen wieder "rausholen".


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja der Mesmer kann noch in einigen anderen Bereichen mit seinem Portal helfen


----------



## Fexzz (10. Oktober 2012)

Im WvW ist das sehr mies  Gestern mit meinem Mesmer Twink in der Traumbucht im Wasser versteckt, während die Gegner uns wieder aus der Festung geschmissen haben, 15 Minuten gewartet und per Portal nen ganzen Zerg reingeholt


----------



## Sinister213 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie willst denn das gemacht haben??

Das erste Portal das du setzt bleibt 60 Sekunden liegen. Wenn du innerhalb dieser Zeit kein Zweites setzt geht der Skill auf Cooldown.
Und wenn du das zweite setzt verschwinden beide innerhalb von 20 Sekunden.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Oktober 2012)

Warten bis alle weg sind, Portal setzen, über die Burgmauer zum Zerg springen, zweites Portal setzen.


----------



## Sinister213 (12. Oktober 2012)

Aaah ok ich dachte außerhalb im Wasser ^^

Dann müssen die ja ziemlich schlecht gesucht haben.
Vorallem bei der Bucht muss man da sehr aufpassen


----------



## Monstermoe (12. Oktober 2012)

Hatte letztens nen netten Mesmer der ein bisschen beim jumping Puzzle Ewige in den Schlachtfelder geholfen hat


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Oktober 2012)

So, mein Guild Wars 2 ist endlich da 
Postbote hat eben um 19:30h geklingelt, etwas spät sonst kam Hermes immer gegen 12h, aber ich habs jetzt und mehr will ich auch nicht.

Hab Cover 2 bekommen, also mit den Krieger drauf oder wer das sein soll.

Instalieren und dann losspielen


----------



## Monstermoe (12. Oktober 2012)

@Himmelskrieger: Viel spaß beim spielen.

Habe leider seid heute mittag nur disconnects


----------



## _VFB_ (12. Oktober 2012)

So bei mir hat sich jetzt endlich der Support gemeldet. Jetzt komm ich wieder ins Spiel


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2012)

So, bei mir leufts wunderbar .

Allerdings kann ich kein WvWvW Spielen da mein PC zu schlecht ist, hatte es mal getestet und hatte dann ~5fps maximal als ein haufen Spieler gegeneinander Kämpfte. 

Bin jetzt lvl 9, und ist echt ein sehr tolles Spiel.


----------



## Andersenx (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Geimeinde,
Ich habe das Spiel seit glaub 2 Monaten hier im Schrank liegen, bis jetzt noch nicht ausgepackt und gespielt. Meine frage lohnt es sich anzufangen, man hört eigentlich nur gutes vom Spiel.
Wie sieht es mit langzeit Motivation aus, das wäre für mich schon sehr wichtig.

*
*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn du es schon hast ist es fast schon Pflicht das Spiel zu instalieren und aktiveren 
Macht mir sehr viel Spaß. 

Wegen der Langzeit Motivation, kann ich dir nicht viel sagen habe es auch erst ab Freitag 19:30h. 
Habe es jetzt geschätzte 20h gespielt und bin lvl 20. Und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Stelle wo ich keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel hatte. 

Kennt jemand eine Stelle wo man mit lvl 20 Geld Material für die Berufe (Holz, Kupfer) gut finden kann?


----------



## Orka45 (14. Oktober 2012)

Holz und Kupfer würde ich bei den Preisen fast schon Kaufen.

Zur Langzeitmotivation kann ich sagen, das WvWvW sehr viel Spaß macht auch wenn es bei einigen noch stark Ruckelt  (4fps ab ca. 30 Leuten auf dem Bildschirm)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Oktober 2012)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Holz und Kupfer würde ich bei den Preisen fast schon Kaufen.
> 
> )


 
Hab Holz auch schon einiges gekauft, und es vercraftet und danach wieder ohne Verluste verkauft , allerdings komme ich nie über 10 Silber drüber.


----------



## _VFB_ (14. Oktober 2012)

Was sich auf jedenfall lohnt ist das du das Gebiet vollständig erkundest. So kommst du immer an Rohstoffen vorbei, bekommst exp durch entdecken und wenn du alles erkundent hast bekommst du 10 silber plus irgendwelche Rüstungen


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2012)

Die inhalte der Kisten variieren von Map zu Map. Soll heissen erledgist du eine Map Lvl 50 - 60 bekommst du ca 70000 EP, 30 silber und 2 goldene/Orangene Teile Lvl 60 rum sowie 40 Mats eines Rohstoffs auch diesen Levels.


----------



## _VFB_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab da die Startgebiete gemeint. Weil da gibts ja auch kupfer, holz uws.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja klar da kannste die anfängermats sammeln oder  was meinst du?


----------



## _VFB_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Beschwerde von Himmelskrieger das er nicht über 10 silber kommt. Und dann hab ich Vorgeschlagen das er ein Startgebiet erkunden soll und nebenher noch die Rohstoffe die er auf dem Weg finden sammeln soll.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Oktober 2012)

So , hab jetzt 3 Städte komplette erkundet (Löwenstein, die Stadt der Menschen und von den grünen Menschen artiegen Wesen). Und bin jetzt im Startgebiert der von denen wo ich auch den Namen vergessen habe, musste dort hin wegen der Persöhnlichen Story Mission und dort gibt es ja haufenweise Rohstoffe. Hab jetzt etwa 8 Silber was ich noch abholen muss und bin nun lvl 21. 

Geht jetzt eig. ganz gut, mit den Geld.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

Du bekommst dann später schon mehr allerdings nie z.b. 1 Gold für eine geschaffte Quest. Ich glaube das sind nie mehr als 3 -4 silber. Ich hatte 5 G hab mir davon Kristalle gekauft und 4 Tage später hatte ich wieder 5 g. Allerdings spiele ich auch recht viel zur zeit^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mal ne Frage : Was sind das für Währungen, die die Händler in der Nähe der südlichen Portale in Löwenstein haben wollen ?


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

@Johnny: Wenn du die reihe meinst mit den vielen Händlern das sind die Marken die du in den Inis auf Explorer (erkundungsmodus)  bekommst. Damit kann man sich dann gelbe und Orange Rüstungsteile/Waffen kaufen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2012)

In den Inis auf Explorer ? Kannst du mir das übersetzen ?
Da ist wohl trotz Lvl. 80 i-was an mir vorbeigegangen


----------



## DerpDerpington (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe ich störe niemanden mit dieser Frage: Wie sieht denn die Zahlungsmethode bei GW2 aus?


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

@Johnny: Anstatt Storymodus in den Erkundungsmodus gehen^^ Meistens wenn die Ini von der Story lvl 40 z.b. geht Explorer ab lvl 45


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn Ini ? Bin ich nicht immer im Explorer-Modus, wenn ich gerade keine Story-Mission mache ?


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

Eine Ini oder Instanz ist ein eigener Abschnitt für dich also halt hier ein Dungeon^^ Und du merkst ja wie du reingehts da du gefragt wirst. Nur dort bekommst dann solche "Münzen" oder was das sein soll. Die kannste dann bei den Händlern eintauschen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe aber den Lvl. 40-Dungeon gemacht und habe keine Münzen bekommen 
Wo kriegt man die denn ?


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

Also nochmal: Wenn du einen Ini betrittst wirst du ja gefragt sagen wir mal ne Lvl 40 so wie du meintest wenn du jetzt mit lvl 45 da  hingehts fragt er dich ob du den Storymodus (lvl 40) oder den Erkundungsmodus (lvl 45) gehen willst probiers mal aus ,-) Gibt übrigens 3,4 Explo wege pro Ini


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich denn im explorer-modus auch etwas in den Dungeons abschließen ? Oder wovon hängt das ab, wann ich diese Münzen bekomme ?

Edit : Bild angehängt, ich kann das i-wie nicht auswählen...


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab jetzt mal nachgelesen stimmt du MUSST erst den Storymodus abschließen erst dann geht es. Und dann ist dein Bild z.b. ab Lvl 55


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Oktober 2012)

Ahh, ok 

In Ascalon geht das auch. Muss man im Explo-Modus dann auch mit 5 Mann rein ?


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja das geht bei jeder Ini ist für 5 Mann sind teilweise andere Wege andere Bosse und es gibt meist 3 Wege wobei der 3. der "schwerste" ist und NUR beim erledigen des Endbosses bekommst du normal einmal 60 marken und dann glaub 45 Marken pro run.


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Oktober 2012)

45? Haben sie das geändert? Ich bekam normalerweise immer 60 Tokens pro Weg pro Tag. Wenn ich einen Weg an einem Tag öfter als einmal gemacht habe, gab es dann nur noch 20 Tokens dafür.


----------



## DerpDerpington (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir das Spiel jetzt auchmal zugelegt. Ich muss schon sagen, das ist für mich noch unglaublich verwirrend. Es sieht wunderschön aus und an sich gefällt mir auch das Kampfsystem, nur komisch, dass ich bei einer neue Waffe meine Skills wieder lernen muss?! (Steinigt mich nicht, ich habe erst eine Stunde oder so gespielt)
Die Performance ist irgendwie auch ganz schön hart zu bewältigen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein PC in näherer Zukunft ein Spiel nicht auf den höchsten Einstellungen packt.
Ansonsten muss ich erstmal hinter alles steigen, z.b. dieses Eventsystem. (Weiß grade nichtmal, ob das auf der Karte markiert ist)

Und ich hab das schon richtig verstanden, dass man da hochlevelt, indem man einfach nur rumrennt und da irgendwas macht, wenn es aufploppt? ^^ Eigentlich ein verdammt spaßiges Prinzip.


----------



## Sinister213 (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ein neuen Waffentyp ausrüstest musst du dessen Skills neu lernen.
Aber wenn du jetzt von einem Schwert zu wechselst hast du alle Waffenskills.

Die Standardquests wie man sie kennt sind sozusagen die Herzchen auf der Map.
Zu diesen musst allerdings nicht erstmal hinrennen und nachher auch nicht bei denen abgeben.
Kriegst alles per Post  Lohnt sich aber dann mit den Herzchentypen zu reden da sie meist interessante Sachen haben, erst recht wenn man Koch ist.

Und Events treten immer wieder mal auf auf der Map bei denen du einfach mitmachen kannst sobald du sie siehst.
Manchmal ist es nur ein Event und manchmal schließen sich mehrere Events beim abschließen zu einer Kette zusammen.
Es gibt auch paar Events die ausgelöst werden wenn ein voriges scheitert. Dies kann dann zur vermehrten Population einer bestimmten Gegnerart oder sonstigem führen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir mal ein Einblick verschaffen auch wenn es wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner war


----------



## DerpDerpington (19. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank, das hat mir echt nen besseren Einblick verschafft.
Wo du gerade Koch erwähnt hast, es gibt doch bestimmt auch Berufe, die man erlernen kann?!


----------



## KommandeurMumm (19. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es 

Weaponsmith - Hieb und Stichwaffen
Armorsmith - schwere Rüstungen
Leatherworker - mittlere Rüstungen
Huntsman - Schusswaffen, Harpunen
Tailor - leichte Rüstungen
Artificer - Zauberstäbe etc.
Chef - Essen
Jeweler - Schmuck

Sorry, ich hab die genauen deutschen Bezeichnungen nicht weil ichs auf englisch spiel, aber ich denk es is auch so klar 
Du kannst 2 Berufe auf einmal aktiv haben, sobald du einen dritten lernen willst wird einer pausiert und es kostet (ingame)Geld ihn wieder aufzunehmen.


----------



## DerpDerpington (19. Oktober 2012)

Da wäre es bestimmt sinnvoll, wenn ich mir meine eigene Rüstung und Waffe herstellen könnte, nehme ich mal an.
Wo kann ich die denn lernen und viel wichtiger ist, wie viele kann ich denn lernen?


----------



## KommandeurMumm (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab meinen oberen Post editiert, jetzt steht da auch wie viele du lernen kannst 

Es gibt an verschiedensten Orten (zB Hauptstädte) Lehrer dafür, die werden sogar mit einem eigenen Symbol auf der Minimap angezeigt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Oktober 2012)

Auf welche Weise und wo würdet ihr Edelsteine kaufen ? In der Schwarzlöwen-Handelsgesellschaft ?


----------



## Sinister213 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber zur Zeit ist der Wechselkurs von Gold zu Gems nicht so rosig auf Grund von Halloween ^^

Alle wollen halt was aus dem Gem Shop. Wer vorher Gems gehortet hatte konnte die jetzt aber zu einem seeeehr guten Kurs zu Gold machen .


----------



## Arikus (25. Oktober 2012)

hmm, ich hab noch 1000 Gems, die ich anfangs für 3 Gold gekauft hatte.
Meint ihr der Kurs fällt wieder ab, so dass es sich lohnt?


----------



## Sinister213 (25. Oktober 2012)

Mittlerweile muss man 10 Gold zahlen für 1000.

Ich denke wenn du jetzt alles zu Gold machst und ne Woche nach Halloween wieder zu Gems wirst du mehr haben.

Der Kurs wird sich nach Halloween wieder beruhigen schätz ich mal.
Aber ich übernehme keine Garantie ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (29. Oktober 2012)

Behaupte jetzt einfach mal das es nicht mehr so gut vom Kurs wird wie ganz am anfang... da hab ich für 40 Silber 170 Kristalle bekommen


----------



## Fexzz (29. Oktober 2012)

Oh cool, gut dass ich am Anfang soviele Gems gekauft hab  Hab noch gute 9000 Stück rumliegen


----------



## KornDonat (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann man seine Char eigentlich irgendwie umbenennen ? Hab da irgendwie nicht wirklich was zu gefunden.


----------



## Azrael1512 (30. Oktober 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man seine Char eigentlich irgendwie umbenennen ? Hab da irgendwie nicht wirklich was zu gefunden.



Würde mich auch irgendwie interessieren...


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Oktober 2012)

Denke wenn dann nur über den Support


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (1. November 2012)

Mal ne frage:
Gibt es in Gw2 eine Grp-suchfunktion? Hab schon öfters Leute gesehen die eine Loope neben ihrem Namen stehen haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. November 2012)

Ja, du kannst mit dem Hotkey Z (Freunde- oder Kontaktliste) ein Fenster aufrufen und dort kannst du deinen Status auf online, abwesend und auch gruppensuchend einstellen


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (1. November 2012)

Ah, danke


----------



## MOD6699 (9. November 2012)

Gestern wars zum ersten mal ziemlich laggy aufm Flussufer WvW ich hoffe das bekommt Anet hin....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. November 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin gerade am Überlegen, wie man die Grafik von Guild Wars 2 noch verbessern könnte bzw. was die besten Grafikeinstellungen sind.
Meine seht ihr im Anhang ! Im CCC habe ich noch AF 16x eingestellt, was allerdings irgendwie nichts bringt, wenn ich es deaktiviere habe ich genau die gleiche FPS-Zahl 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich ?

*Edit :* habe gerade gesehen, dass sich die FPS mit AF 16x doch von 47 auf 37 verringert !


----------



## BlackNeo (12. November 2012)

SSAA? Oder Downsampling? 

Sollte das Bild um einiges verbessern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. November 2012)

Du meinst statt FXAA ?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Anti-Aliasing und Render-Sampling ?


----------



## MOD6699 (19. November 2012)

Also habe gestern das Event mitgemacht... der Loot ist schon eine Entschädigung aber ansonsten war es eine reine Katastrophe...! Erst wußte man gar nicht wo es los gehen soll... Anet kleiner Tipp wenn ihr einen  Brief rausschickt wo drin steht wo es los geht schickt diesen doch wenigsten 5 Minuten vorher los.. Nicht achtung jetzt beginnt der Event und die NPCs laufen los... 

Das Event an sich war erst eine völliges Chaos. Lags ohne Ende und ich hatte mind. 2 DCs. Danach ging es dann. Aber das Event war langweilig. Die Vieher sind immer plötzlich gespawnt. Keine Ahnung ob das an den "Lags" lag oder so gehörte und dann die Höhle rauf runter rauf runter... Das war schon sehr anstregend ^^ Und nach 2 1/2 Stunden war es dann endlich vorbei.

Gut wie gesagt der Loot war ok. 2 Exotic Rüssis die ich benutzen kann. Eine zum verkauf. 3 goldene Teile eine Skin für ein Schild und nen 20 Tasche... 

Aber bitte Anet sowas nie wieder.. oder bzw. lasse ich das nächste mal aus dann bin ich auch am Arbeitstag darauf fit


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. November 2012)

@ MOD6699 : Was sind DCs ? 
Ich habe in der Truhe NICHTS gefunden, das ich verwenden kann. Außer eben diese Karka-Tasche, die jeder bekommen hat


----------



## Jahai (19. November 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> @ MOD6699 : Was sind DCs ?
> Ich habe in der Truhe NICHTS gefunden, das ich verwenden kann. Außer eben diese Karka-Tasche, die jeder bekommen hat



DC's sind disconnects


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. November 2012)

MMh, ok ich hatte keinen  Mir wurde nur manchmal angeboten vom Überlauf auf die richtige Map zu wechseln...


----------



## KornDonat (19. November 2012)

Also bei mir ging das mit den Laggs nur war es für mich trotzdem unspielbar bei der Masse an Spielern hatte ich meistens nur 15Fps -.- 
Habs dann auch nachgelassen ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (19. November 2012)

Hm garnichts? Also bei mir waren 2 goldene und 3Exotische drinnen. Aber immerhin kann man die versuchen zu verkaufen wenn man es selber nicht gebrauchen kann


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. November 2012)

Naja, ich habe dann alles für ca. 1 Gold 30 Silber verkauft...


----------



## Nyuki (20. November 2012)

Ich habe es mitlerweile auf permanent 60 fps. Leistungsfresser ausgeschaltet die man mit dem bloßen Auge eh nicht sehen kann. Spiele aber 144 Hz/ Fps schwanked bis runter auf 60 und man merkt es überhaupt nicht das die Fps schwanken. Wenn man den Punkt 55 erreicht hat, merke ich es dann schon. Lionarch und WWW rest läuft 100% sau flüssig auf Full HD.

Hab nen Funken gefunden und für meinen Dieb brauchte ich 2 Tage bis 80^^ Kinderspiel xDDDD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. November 2012)

Nen Funken ?


----------



## MOD6699 (20. November 2012)

Hab gestern auch geschaut... Mein Skin 68 silber... das Exotic knapp 1 Gold... genau  Dann wirds erstmal eingelagert...


----------



## cycosaw (27. November 2012)

Würde es verkaufen, der Wert sinkt echt schnell!.
Schon die Edelsteine sacken in den Keller zb. Steigen
Gott sei dank, habe ich mir am anfang gleich Gold erfarmt, und Charakter-Slots sowie Truhe ausgebaut/erweitert.
~700 Edelsteine pro 1 Gold,
dann blieb es ne weile auf ~400 Edelstein pro 1Gold und jetzt^^
das will ich gar nicht wissen 50?


----------



## _VFB_ (12. Dezember 2012)

Gibts hier noch Leute die GW2 spielen ? Ich hät grad riesen bog drauf, ich bekomm irgenwie keine Authentifizierungs Mail. Warte grad auf die Antwort vom Support


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja ! Auf welchem Server bist du denn ?


----------



## _VFB_ (12. Dezember 2012)

leider auf garkeinem  Ich komm nicht mehr rein. Sonst bin ich auf Flussufer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Dezember 2012)

Versuch mal auf vabbi zu kommen


----------



## _VFB_ (12. Dezember 2012)

Jo mal schauen...F5.. mist immer noch keine Mail da  Weist du wie man die Authentifizierungs mail bekommt. Leider kommt bei mir kein Senden button mehr. Der meint ich hätte die Mail schon bekommen und wartet dadrauf das ich die Authentifizier.


----------



## KornDonat (12. Dezember 2012)

Haste mal im Spam Fach geschaut ? 
Ich hatte das aber auch mal das ich keine Mail bekommen hab nach etlichen Versuchen kam dann aber doch noch eine


----------



## _VFB_ (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja hab ich. Wie sieht der Link aus ? Ich hab den Link nicht bekommen und ich kann mir keinen Neuen schicken.


----------



## benjasso (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du das Spiel nochmal startest sollte auch wieder die Authentifizierung kommen


----------



## _VFB_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das Spiel mehrmals gestartet und immer steht da "Warte auf Authentifizierung"


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Dann gehe in deine emails und klickeauf den link zur Bestätigung deiner ip,dann ist dann ist das gelöst


----------



## _VFB_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Würd ich ja. Aber ich diese E-mail nicht. Geschweige denn den Link


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Spam Ordner? Da war sie bei mir


----------



## _VFB_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Nein leider auch nicht.


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Aber account wurde schon Aktivierung?


----------



## _VFB_ (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie meinst du das ? Das Spiel ist auf jedenfall schon mal gelaufen. Habs bestimmt schon so 100h damit verbracht


----------



## Cheri2 (14. Dezember 2012)

Spiel neu installieren dann wirds auch was mit der Email


----------



## benjasso (15. Dezember 2012)

Oder mal unter https://www.guildwars2.com/de/ anmelden und nachsehen ob auch die E-Mail-Adresse noch stimmt


----------



## _VFB_ (20. Dezember 2012)

So der Support hat mir jetzt ein neues Passwort geschickt mit dem ich mich Anmelden kann. Nur...ich komm wegen der blöden Authentifizierung immernoch nicht rein 
Mal schauen ob eine Neuinstallation hilft.

Edit: So der Support hats jetz gerichtet. Hat ma jemand lust ne Runde zu zocken ?


----------



## Metalic (28. Dezember 2012)

Habe nun auch mal mit GW2 angefangen aber dem riesen Patch zu Anfang noch nicht so viel gespielt. Bin nun Lvl 7. Sieht bisher aber ganz interessant aus. Man kommt sich mal wieder wie ein riesen Anfänger vor, nach jahrelangem WoW spielen.
 Vieles ist natürlich gleich, aber irgendwie auch alles anders. 

Habe als Charr angefangen, ab welchen LEvel gibt es denn die ersten Instanzen?


----------



## crusherd (28. Dezember 2012)

Die erste ini gibt's ab lvl 30 Story-modus. Du bekommst aber ne Benachrichtigung, sobald du die lvl für inis erreichst. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Metalic (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir, dann werd ich bis dahin erstmal noch weiter durch die Gegend streifen auf der Suche nach Quests


----------



## _VFB_ (13. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand mal lust ne runde zu zocken ?


----------



## coroc (26. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

ich hab ne kleine Frage, und zwar: Ich hab mir heute GW 2 gekauft, die CD Version. Nun hab ichs Installiert, meinen Acc erstellt und nun lädt er 12,5 Gb runter. Was soll das? Ist das das Spiel? Oder was sonst?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, es ist das Spiel + Patches & Updates


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Februar 2013)

Für aktuelleren Radeon Besitzer gibts ne interessante Neuerung im neuen Beta Treiber 12.2



> - Significantly improves latency performance in Skyrim, Boderlands 2, and *Guild Wars 2*



Quelle

Zu Deutsch heißts grob nichts anderes als das die Bildausgabefrequenz erhöht wurde wodurch einzelne Frames regelmäßiger ausgegeben werden. Spiel auch schon seit einigen Tagen mit dem Treiber und konnte bis jetzt kein Probleme oder Abstürze feststellen.


----------



## 10203040 (9. Februar 2013)

Wie wohl fühlen sich den die alten Guild Wars Hasen in Teil 2? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Ich habe Guild Wars sehr gerne gespielt damals, auch mehrere Klassen, und auch mit fremden Personen war es immer wieder lustig. 

Ich hab Angst das Teil 2 nicht so zieht wie Teil 1? Ist ja auch nicht mehr neu und auch paar Dinge bekannt.. Aber sonst? Kommt man gut klar, auch mal mit fremden zocken? Gilden ist das gleich geblieben?

Gibt es auch wieder diese tollen Feiertagsfeste? . Oder gibt es eine Seite wo alle Neuerugnen stehen und gutes/bessereso der schlechteres zu Teil 1?


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2013)

Also Teil 2 lässt sich kaum "vergleichen" mit Teil 1. Es ist mehr auf das Bewegen ausgelegt und meiner Meinung nach auf mehr Können.
Ich persönlich fühle mich ganz wohl, und die schönen Festevents gibts immer noch, da geben sich die Entwickler meiner Meinung nach, obwohl sie bei vergangenen Events die Spielerdichte leicht unterschätzt haben, sehr viel Mühe.

Die Gilden sind bis jetzt sehr knapp getreten allerdings werden jetzt mit dem Februar Update neuer Content für Gilden in Form von Missionen? eingeführt.. was das genau heißt weiß wohl bis jetzt niemand.

Angst haben, warum? Das Spiel kostet 40€ wenns einem nicht gefällt dann legt man ins den Schrank zu den anderen Fehlkäufen, wenns gefällt wars sein Geld wohl wert.


----------



## 10203040 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte bisher vielleicht höchstens zehn Fehlkäufe. Das Guild Wars 2 ein Fehlkauf wird glaub ich nicht, nur das es mich nicht so packt wie Teil 1, aber ich werds mal kaufen.


----------



## Koyote (16. Februar 2013)

Gibts hier noch Spieler auf Flussufer, die auf gemeinsam Zocken Bock hätten?


----------



## coroc (16. Februar 2013)

Jop

Ich z.B. 

Allerdings bin ich erst Stufe 25 oder so...


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, wie man am besten eine gute Gilde findet?
Denn ich hätte echt Lust in GW2 einer aktiven und etwas größeren Gilde beizutreten. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wo ich am besten mit der Suche anfangen sollte.


----------



## coroc (25. Februar 2013)

Kannst ja mal bei mir Vorbeisehen ^^

Ist aber noch relativ klein....Und ich kann nicht zocken 

https://www.google.de/search?q=GW2+...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Kanbnst da ja ma nachsehen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Februar 2013)

Wer zockt eigentlich noch auf Vabbi ?


----------



## sp01 (16. April 2013)

Wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis 80? hab jetzt am Sa angefangen. In WoW geht es seit MoP ja rasend - zumindest bis 60 würde ich mal sagen.

Kann ich Gegenstände oder Gold zwischen den Chars verschicken?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. April 2013)

Bis 80 dauerts je nach Spielstil, Spielzeit und Budget zwischen 1-5 Tagen, wenn du 100 Gold in Berufe steckst (pro Beruf 10 Level) kannst du innerhalb kürzester Zeit hoch kommen.
Gegenstände oder Gold kann man innerhalb eines Accounts nicht verschicken, dafür gibts eine Accountübergreifende Bank, die man in jeder Hauptstadt findet.


----------



## sp01 (16. April 2013)

Danke, ich gehe mal von played time aus. Klar würde bestimmt über diverse Goldseller das eine oder adere schneller gehen


----------



## coroc (21. April 2013)

Gibts eigentlich noch Leute die hier GW2 spielen? Wenn ja, könnte man ja mal sehen, ob wir zusammen spielen könnten können


----------



## Jahai (21. April 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch Leute die hier GW2 spielen? Wenn ja, könnte man ja mal sehen, ob wir zusammen spielen könnten können



Hier


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. April 2013)

Und hier, aber auf Vabbi


----------



## sp01 (21. April 2013)

Hier  bin jetzt auf lvl13 mit dem höhgsten Karakter.
Zusammenspielen wird sicher nicht einfach - weil die meisten vermutlich auf verschiedene Servern sind. Ausser dem bin ich bestimmt noch zu low.


----------



## coroc (21. April 2013)

Ok 

ihr könntet mir ja mal ne PN mitm ingame Nick senden. Ich bin auch erst lvl 27 oder so


----------



## Nyuki (28. April 2013)

Bau schon mein 8 Legendary^^ Macht sooo viel Funnnn XDDDDD


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. April 2013)

Wenns übrigens noch Gildenlose gibt die zurzeit auf der suche sind dann könnt ihr euch mal den Bewerbungsthread meiner Gilde anschauen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (4. Mai 2013)

Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn ich als alter GW hase zu GW2 wechsel gibt es da etwas zu beachten? ich habe nehmlich keine ahnung was ich nun machen muss dem Key. Muss ich dafür meinen alten Account nehmen oder einen neuen? Gibt es zufällig einen guide oder so?


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2013)

Sagtmal, wie sieht es eigentlich später aus? Viele Leute die ich kenne zocken das Game schon gar nicht mehr. Die haben alle keine Lust mehr drauf weil es nichts zu tun gibt und das Game allgemein nicht so besonders sein soll. 
Ist das wirklich so? 
Weiß nicht ob ich hier die 34€ wirklich ausgeben soll oder nicht.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (5. Mai 2013)

Spiele zwar erst seit gestern Abend aber pralle ist es wirklich nicht, man läuft sich zwar nicht mehr wie im vorgänger die Füsse Wund da Reisestationen eingebaut wurden wobei diese zu benutzen Geld kostet. Die Quests sind zwar vielseitig zu lösen aber auch öde irgendwelche löcher zu stopfen, Erdelemente vermöbeln und Tote wiederzubeleben. Kämpfen ist teilweise der blanke horror da es einwenig unübersichtlich ist und man sich erstmal daran gewöhnen muss den feind zu suchen da die kamera immer nachgezogen werden darf. Wenn man mal was sucht, sucht man sich teilwesie dumm und dämlich in der Hauptstadt der Menschen blöd auch. Das Spiel ist zwar optisch 1A dafür schwächelt es anderswo umsomehr. Spontan würde sagen das der vorgänger besser war.


----------



## KornDonat (5. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sagtmal, wie sieht es eigentlich später aus? Viele Leute die ich kenne zocken das Game schon gar nicht mehr. Die haben alle keine Lust mehr drauf weil es nichts zu tun gibt und das Game allgemein nicht so besonders sein soll.
> Ist das wirklich so?
> Weiß nicht ob ich hier die 34€ wirklich ausgeben soll oder nicht.



Ich spiel es auch kaum noch die ersten 1-2 Monate hab ich es doch ziemlich oft gespielt bin glaub jetzt fast Level 60 von 80  Aber wirklich Langzeit Motivation kam bei mir auch nicht auf das einzige was ein wenig Motiviation aufbringt ist die ganze Karte zu erkunden da es zum Teil doch echt hübsche und geniale Landschaften gibt 



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Spiele zwar erst seit gestern Abend aber pralle ist es wirklich nicht, man läuft sich zwar nicht mehr wie im vorgänger die Füsse Wund da Reisestationen eingebaut wurden wobei diese zu benutzen Geld kostet. Die Quests sind zwar vielseitig zu lösen aber auch öde irgendwelche löcher zu stopfen, Erdelemente vermöbeln und Tote wiederzubeleben. Kämpfen ist teilweise der blanke horror da es einwenig unübersichtlich ist und man sich erstmal daran gewöhnen muss den feind zu suchen da die kamera immer nachgezogen werden darf. Wenn man mal was sucht, sucht man sich teilwesie dumm und dämlich in der Hauptstadt der Menschen blöd auch. Das Spiel ist zwar optisch 1A dafür schwächelt es anderswo umsomehr. Spontan würde sagen das der vorgänger besser war.


 
Dann bedienst du die Kamere wohl falsch, versuchs mal mit gedrückter rechter Maustaste beim gehen


----------



## Nyuki (7. Mai 2013)

Am Anfang habe ich 5-8 Std. und länger am Tag gespielt. Jetzt arbeitsbedingt weniger aber es macht mir noch immer sehr viel Spaß. Ein sehr guter Nebenverdienst ist es auch mitlerweile geworden. Das beste mmorpg game was ich bisher gespielt habe. Sehr vielfältig wenn man es richtig spielt xd !!! 

Mfg


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Mai 2013)

Ich werd vielleicht mal wieder anfangen, kann den Account von nem Kumpel dafür haben^^
GW2 hat mich am Anfang echt umgehauen, es war halt sooo anders als alle MMOs die ich vorher gezockt hatte, aber mit der Zeit wurde es nur noch langweilig und der Nekro war total underpowered.

Dann werd ich wohl erst mal 20 Stunden patches ziehen dürfen, aber was solls, ich hab ja Ferien 

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Klassenbalancing aus, sind Waldläufer und Ele immer noch so OP?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Mai 2013)

Ne, ich finde die Klassen eigentlich alle ziemlich fair. Nur im PVP bist du mit Waldi und Mesmer OP.


----------



## BlackNeo (24. Mai 2013)

Ja ok, das PvP interessiert mich eher weniger. Ich will GW2 auch nur noch mal so Casual-mäßig genießen, hatte auf meinem jetzt verkauften ersten Account nen 80er Nekro mit Flammenzitadelle (oder wie die Ini hieß) Equip, aber die Inis haben irgendwie keinen Spaß gemacht, war mir alles zu planlos, hektisch und durcheinander.

Das PvP und den endcontent finde ich in WoW WotLK viel besser^^


----------



## sp01 (24. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht sollten sich manch Spieler auch von der Vorstellung eines Endcontend lösen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt es so etwas (noch) nicht.
Das PvP dagen finde ich viel besser ls in WoW, wobei WotLK ja schon fast 1 1/2 Addons her ist


----------



## BlackNeo (25. Mai 2013)

Ich mag WotLK am liebsten, deshalb spiel ich aufm P-Server. 

Und ja, Endcontent ist in GW2 eher wenig vorhanden, das PvP ist zwar gut, aber ich bin PvEler, und da bietet mir GW2 nicht genug.


----------



## Koyote (15. Juni 2013)

Gibts hier keine GW2 zocker mehr?


----------



## coroc (15. Juni 2013)

Doch, manchmal. Jetzt wieder mehr, weil die Schule fertig ist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2013)

Ich spiel Guild Wars immer noch wenns mir die Arbeit zulässt, find das spiel weiterhin top.


----------



## sp01 (17. Juni 2013)

spiel auch noch gelegentlich, schaue aber zumindest ein mal am Tag rein ... muss ich ja wenn ich offi bin xD
Es macht aber auch kaum Spaß mit einer Gilde wo 1-6 Leute online sind, am besten noch zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist ein großes Problem an Guild Wars, das sich alle in Kleingilden horten dem einen oder anderen die Spielelust verlässt und man dann schlicht und einfach nichts mehr intern starten kann, ganz zu schweigen davon dases unmöglich ist die Missionen freizuspielen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele jeden Tag Guild Wars, wir wäre es, wenn wir eine PCGHX-Gilde aufmachen ?


----------



## TeknoGod (24. Juni 2013)

Seid gegrüßt! 

Ich habe mir GuildWars 2 zugelegt und mit entsetzen festgestellt, das man ja GB weise Daten ziehen muss! Wie viel GB sind es aktuell, die man herunter laden muss? Die Installationsdatei bei mir beträgt zZ 12,6 GB.

mfg Stefan


----------



## B3RN0UT (25. Juni 2013)

Ca. 18 GB sinds Gesamt, bei Fragen zu GW2 kannst du mir auch gerne ne PN schicken oder insofern ich Online bin ingame anschreiben Bernout.6372


----------



## Cheri2 (25. Juni 2013)

Auf welchen Servern seit ihr denn alle so?

Ich bin auf Millersund


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auf Drakkersee, finds ganz angenehm da 


Noch eine Frage:
Kann mir jemand ein Build für einen Bunker-Mesmer empfehlen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter : Guild Wars 2: Mesmer (Builds, Planer & Kombo-Fertigkeiten)


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2013)

Ich wette morgen kommt nochmal ein Patch, der alles wieder so macht wie es vorher war ^^


----------



## B3RN0UT (26. Juni 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Drakkersee, finds ganz angenehm da



Bin ich auch


----------



## Koyote (7. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich spiele jeden Tag Guild Wars, wir wäre es, wenn wir eine PCGHX-Gilde aufmachen ?


 Das wurde schon einmal versucht, haben sich aber nicht genug gemeldet.
Vielleicht können wir einen neuen Versuch starten? Gemeinsam zocken am besten sogar mit TS wäre natürlich sehr toll.

Schreibt doch mal hier rein, was für Charakter ihr habt, wie oft ihr spielt, welcher Server usw... Am besten noch eure Addy, damit man sich mal anschreiben kann.
Also ich habe einen lvl 80 Mensch Krieger mit full exo Rüstung und Waffe. Spiele auf Flussufer und spiele zwischen Mittags und Abends. 
Mein Name zum adden: Tim.8942

Ist der Serverwechsel noch kostenlos? Wenn ja sollten wir uns alle auf einen Server begeben.
Flussufer finde ich zurzeit aufgrund der vielen Spieler sehr gut.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Spieler finden.


----------



## coroc (7. Juli 2013)

Ich könnte mich durchaus bereit erklären 

Name: coroc.6215
Charakter: Mensch, Bogenschütze, Lvl 32 
Ich spiele auch auf Flussufer. 
Wann? In den Ferien eigtl  den ganzen Tag , wie es danach aussieht muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2013)

Meine Freundin und ich wären auf jeden Fall auch dabei ! Wir haben schon eine Gilde (Green Hope) mit 3 anderen Leuten, die wir alle persönlich kennen und auch deutsch sprechen. Der eine ist sogar der Bruder meiner Freundin 
Wir spielen eigentlich den ganzen Tag, außer wir sind unterwegs oder essen 
Name : crossiron.3450
Charakter : 
- Sylvari, Waldi, Lvl. 80 full exo
- Mensch, Ele, Lvl. 66
- Norn, Inge, Lvl. 41

Meine Freundin hat bisher einen 80er Ele (Sylvari), einen 80er Wächter (Norn) und einen 37er Nekro (auch Sylvari). 

Im Moment sind meine Freundin und ich auf Vabbi.

@ Koyote : Nein, der Serverwechsel ist nicht kostenlos. Du kannst aber als Gast jederzeit auf einem anderen Server spielen, außer WvW und PvP


----------



## Koyote (7. Juli 2013)

Und was kostet der Serverwechsel?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Juli 2013)

1800 Diamanten, das sind ungefähr 18 € oder eben mit Gold bezahlen 

Ich werde jetzt ein separates Thema für die Gildenidee eröffnen.


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2013)

Also ich muss sagen das ich mich ziemlich in dem Spiel getäuscht habe. 
Hatte immer nur gehört wie schnell man doch am leveln ist etc und das man viel zu schnell auf 80 ist. Das hatte mich bisher immer vom Kauf abgeschreckt. 
Hab es mir nun gekauft und bisher gefällt es mir richtig gut. Hab ca 15 Spielstunden und bin auch erst lvl 15  Hab einfach irgendwie den Drang alles zu entdecken und alle Quests bzw "Herzchen" zu machen 
Dazu machen die Events auch echt fun. Auch wenn es welche gibt die echt schwer sind, selbst in einer größeren Gruppe


----------



## Koyote (4. August 2013)

Dann komm mal in die Gilde


----------



## Robonator (4. August 2013)

Bin schon in einer anderen ^^


----------



## Jahai (4. August 2013)

Ist ja kein Problem, du kannst in Guild Wars 2 mehreren Gilden angehören, aber immer nur eine repräsentieren. Sprich du kannst auch ganz schnell hin und her wechseln


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Außerdem kannst du mit dem einen Chararakter die eine und mit einem anderen Charkater, die andere Gilde repräsentieren


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. August 2013)

Was totaler Quatsch ist da du nur mit dem Charakter mit dem du grade spielst Gildenboni bekommst bzw Einfluss für die Gilde erspielst, nebenbei ist Multigilding oft nicht erwünscht. Ich finde sowieso das man sich eine Gilde suchen sollte die zu einem passt und dann dort Fuß fassen sollte. Aktionen mit meinen Gildenkollegen  machen bei mir einen Großteil des Spielspaß aus.

@ Robonator: Guild Wars ist auch n super Spiel, mich fesselt es seit der Beta, das einzige was mich zz stört ist das mit den Updates der Lebendigen Geschichte kaum Permanente Inhalte eingeführt werden und die Erfolge dies gibt immer in einem begrenzten Rahmen erspielt werden müssen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

> Guild Wars ist auch n super Spiel, mich fesselt es seit der Beta, das einzige was mich zz stört ist das mit den Updates der Lebendigen Geschichte kaum Permanente Inhalte eingeführt werden und die Erfolge dies gibt immer in einem begrenzten Rahmen erspielt werden müssen.



100 % Dito.


----------



## Koyote (4. August 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Was totaler Quatsch ist da du nur mit dem Charakter mit dem du grade spielst Gildenboni bekommst bzw Einfluss für die Gilde erspielst, nebenbei ist Multigilding oft nicht erwünscht. Ich finde sowieso das man sich eine Gilde suchen sollte die zu einem passt und dann dort Fuß fassen sollte. Aktionen mit meinen Gildenkollegen  machen bei mir einen Großteil des Spielspaß aus.
> 
> @ Robonator: Guild Wars ist auch n super Spiel, mich fesselt es seit der Beta, das einzige was mich zz stört ist das mit den Updates der Lebendigen Geschichte kaum Permanente Inhalte eingeführt werden und die Erfolge dies gibt immer in einem begrenzten Rahmen erspielt werden müssen.


 Aber besser als ein Spiel, wo Du für solchen Kontent DLC's bezahlen musst oder sogar Servergebühren! Das muss man sich auch mal vor Augen halten. Nimm dir mal etwas Zeit und schau dir die Umgebungen an, die durch die Updates mit reinkommen! Das ist wunderschön gestaltet etc. 
Ich denke das mit dem nicht permanten soll etwas die Häufigkeit der in diesem Zeitraum erfarmbaren Items mindern. - Was garnicht so schlecht ist wie ich finde.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. August 2013)

Ich habe nie gesagt das ich den Content der kommt schlecht finde, noch dazu das er eben konstenfrei ist. Frägt mich heute allerdings ein Freund der wieder anfängt was es den neues in GW2 gibt, kann ich ihm außer weniger Kleinigkeiten, die in ein paar Wochen durchgespielt sind nicht wirklich viel sagen, da er eben die Möglichkeit nicht hat die zum Teil wirklich guten Inhalte nachzuspielen. Sowas finde ich wirklich schade und ich verstehe einfach nicht warum so tolle Instanzen wie die von Flamme und Frost oder Ätherklingenlager nicht einfach im Spiel gelassen hat, wirklich schade für die Arbeit. Allerdings haben sie ja bereits angekündigt, das mehr permanente Inhalte den Weg durch die lebendige Geschichte ins Spiel finden werden.


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2013)

Stimmt es eigentlich das man Server kostenlos wechseln kann wenn der Account keine Charaktere mehr hat?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. August 2013)

Noch nie ausprobiert und ich tue es auch lieber nicht


----------



## Jahai (6. August 2013)

Ja es stimmt, wenn keine Charaktere mehr da sind kannst du kostenlos wechseln, da eigentlich nicht der reine Serverwechsel kostet, sondern eher der Charaktertransfer. Wurde auch irgendwo im offiziellen Forum bestätigt 
Wenn du so wechseln möchtest, würde ich dir raten, alles wichtige und Gold in die Bank zu tun, die bleibt nämlich erhalten


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2013)

Mich reizt es im moment, bin auf Feuerring und da ist echt irgendwie kein Schwein unterweges 

Habe nur eine Lvl 54 Mesmerin und 41 Wächterin also nichts bewegendes. Werden die Rohstoffe auch mitgenommen?


----------



## Jahai (6. August 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Mich reizt es im moment, bin auf Feuerring und da ist echt irgendwie kein Schwein unterweges
> 
> Habe nur eine Lvl 54 Mesmerin und 41 Wächterin also nichts bewegendes. Werden die Rohstoffe auch mitgenommen?



Das ist ja echt eher noch "Anfang" 
Eigentlich gehören die Rohstoffe ja mit zur Bank, also denke ich mal schon. Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, würde ich einfach nochmal im offiziellen Forum ne Thread im Supportbereich aufmachen 

Willst du denn später eher PvE oder WvW lastig spielen?


----------



## nulchking (6. August 2013)

Ich will erstmal nicht mehr alleine zocken 
Interesse an WvW ist schon vorhanden, aber erstmal wird halt durch PvE gelevelt 
Würde ja auch gehen im Notfall wenn jemand die Rohstoffe solange bunkert und mir dann wiedergibt oder?


----------



## Zakuma (7. August 2013)

Habe mir guild wars 2 jetzt auch mal wieder installiert und finde das aktuelle event echt klasse mit der Arena in der Menschen Hauptstadt. Bin voll ein Fan von solchen Arenen. 

Spiele selber seit der beta aber lange Pause gemacht mein ele steht jetzt kurz vor 80  so viel neues seit damals

Und dank meines i7 kann ich es auch endlich flüssig genießen ^^ droppt zwar in Massenschlachten schon auf ~20FPS fühlt sich dennoch flüssiger an als 35fps mit meinen alten Phenom


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. August 2013)

Dann hopp hopp, ab in unsere Gilde


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. August 2013)

Zakuma schrieb:


> Und dank meines i7 kann ich es auch endlich flüssig genießen ^^ droppt zwar in Massenschlachten schon auf ~20FPS fühlt sich dennoch flüssiger an als 35fps mit meinen alten Phenom



Wenn du mehr Fps haben willst mal Hyperthreading sowie alle bis auf 3 Kerne deaktivieren, diese auf ca. 4,5 Ghz takten. Gw2 läuft nur auf 2 Kernen.


----------



## Zakuma (7. August 2013)

Habe mal gelesen gw 2 unterstützt bis zu 6 Kernen und mein i7 läuft so schon auf 4 GHz bin zufrieden mit der Performance


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. August 2013)

Dann vergiss das Gelesene lieber schnell wieder in vielen Tests wird gesagt das mehr als 4 Kerne nicht genutzt werden allerdings lag bei mir die Auslastung des vierten Kerns durchgängig auf weniger als 10% wenn ich GW2 auf die ersten 4 Kerne verteilt habe. Die FPS sind auch nicht gesunken als ich den 4ten deaktiviert habe, GW2 nutzt nur 3 Kerne und profitiert in keinster Weiße von Hyperthreating, in der Beta wurde sogar anfangs nur ein Kern genutzt, das war selbst mit 4,5 Ghz ne wunderschöne Diashow teilweiße.


----------



## Zakuma (7. August 2013)

Ja das weiß ich noch als es nur ein Kern nutzte mit meinem phenom 1 war es eine Zumutung später auch noch erst ein Wechsel damals auf phenom 2 x4 965 hat Abhilfe geschaffen das es einiger maßen lief


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. August 2013)

Du hast innerhalb eines Jahres 2 Prozessorwechsel gehabt?


----------



## Zakuma (8. August 2013)

Ja bisschen mehr als ein Jahr aber beide gebraucht einmal für 50€ einmal für 170€


----------



## nulchking (11. August 2013)

Was macht man eigentlich in dem Game wenn man lvl 80 ist?


----------



## Koyote (11. August 2013)

Erfolge, dungeons, erkunden, wvw, pvp, weitere Charakter, Berufe usw.


----------



## Zakuma (12. August 2013)

Also ich Farme aktuell dungeons bzw lerne die kennen. Und nebenbei mache ich das aktuelle event


----------



## taks (12. August 2013)

Ich bin im Moment fast nurnoch PvP. Aber erst auf lvl 10... In PvP zu leveln ist irgendwie schwerer als "draussen"


----------



## B3RN0UT (12. August 2013)

Wenn man lvl 80 ist dann spielt man paar Dungeons uvm. und erstellt sich einen 2. Char 
Hab mittlerweile 4 80er und 2 20er

Momentan "nervt" die living story ein wenig, da man eig. gezwungen wird die Erfolge zu erledigen weil es ja soweit nur einmalig ist die Erfolge zu meistern und alle 2/4 Wochen kommt was neues.


Und noch eine kleine News 
Am 28.8. wird Guild Wars 2 seinen ersten Geburtstag feiern. Colin Johanson wurde dazu auf IGN befragt und er hat mitgeteilt, dass es ein großes Fest geben soll..

Folgende Fakten ließen sich dabei herauskitzeln:

Am 20.8. kommt ein großer Patch, der viel Content bringen soll
Dieser Patch soll ebenfalls viele Fragen der LS beantworten und die Story abrunden sowie den Spielern zeigen, was in Zukunft noch kommen wird
Charaktere werden zu ihrem ersten Geburtstag ein Geschenk erhalten, was darin sein wird ist unklar


----------



## taks (12. August 2013)

Schade dass ich meinen ersten Char wieder gelöscht habe, so muss ich wohl länger auf mein Geschenk warten 

PS: Ich dachte Guildwars war am 26. August rausgekommen?


----------



## coroc (12. August 2013)

Irgendwie tut mein GW2 nicht das was es soll. Es ruckelt abartig, und mein Phenom 2 X4 955 ist zu 100% ausgelastet,dabei sollte er eigentlich ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Koyote (12. August 2013)

Mein 965 BE reicht aus.


----------



## coroc (12. August 2013)

Dann liegts wohl daran nicht -.-

Erstmal die kiste neustarten, dann seh ich weiter


----------



## Zakuma (12. August 2013)

Naja er reicht aus aber erwarte nix großes hatte auch ein phenom 2 x4 965 sogar auf 4 GHz übertaktet und nb lief auf 2,6 GHz trotz guter Grafikkarte lief es nicht flüssig wie ich es gerne hätte maximal mittlere Einstellungen waren drin. Habe jetzt auf ein i7 2600k gewechselt und mal testweise ht ausgeschaltet um zu schauen wie stark gw2 die CPU Auslastete. Ergebnis gw2 nutzt leider nur 3 Kerne aus aber diese waren zwischen 50% und 75% Konstant ausgelastet fps in den meisten Situationen zwischen 45 uns 70 im Pavillon zu Rush hour wenn der zerg richtig voll ist droppen die auf rund 20fps genauso im wvw trotz das der CPU auf 4,4 GHz läuft. Auch andere Grafik Einstellungen bringen nichts die CPU throttelt.


----------



## coroc (12. August 2013)

Ich meinte mich zu erinnern, dass es mal flüssig lief. :/


----------



## Zakuma (12. August 2013)

Hast du denn was verändert? Wo läuft es denn nicht flüssig? Stadt wvw und Pavillon sind logisch hatte ich mit meinem auch immer sehr hohe CPU Auslastung und niedrige fps


----------



## B3RN0UT (13. August 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Schade dass ich meinen ersten Char wieder gelöscht habe, so muss ich wohl länger auf mein Geschenk warten


Deswegen hab ich mir anfangs direkt drei oder vier erstellt 



taks schrieb:


> PS: Ich dachte Guildwars war am 26. August rausgekommen?


Ich glaube 28. war der Release und ab 26. durfte man als vorbesteller spielen oder so ähnlich.




coroc schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut mein GW2 nicht das was es soll. Es ruckelt abartig, und mein Phenom 2 X4 955 ist zu 100% ausgelastet,dabei sollte er eigentlich ausreichen, oder?


Also ich hatte Anfangs einen i5-760 @ 3,8 GHz und eine GTX560 Ti, CPU war immer zwischen 70-100% GraKa war bei 90-100% (dementsprechend hat sich auch der PC angehört ^^)
Jetzt bin ich mit nem 4770k und einer 670 OC unterwegs, wesentlich angenehmer allerdings lief es vorher schon flüssig nur ist der PC im WvW oder bei Gruppen-Events früher ausgestiegen.

Lass mal nebenbei den TaskManager laufen und schau ob tatsächlich GW2 die ganzen Ressourcen braucht, vllt findest du ja ein anderes Programm was die Ressourcen wegfrisst


----------



## coroc (13. August 2013)

B3RN0UT schrieb:


> Also ich hatte Anfangs einen i5-760 @ 3,8 GHz und eine GTX560 Ti, CPU war immer zwischen 70-90% GraKa war bei 90-100% (dementsprechend hat sich auch der PC angehört ^^)
> Jetzt bin ich mit nem 4770k und einer 670 OC unterwegs, wesentlich angenehmer allerdings lief es vorher schon flüssig nur ist der PC im WvW oder bei Gruppen-Events früher ausgestiegen.
> 
> Lass mal nebenbei den TaskManager laufen und schau ob tatsächlich GW2 die ganzen Ressourcen braucht, vllt findest du ja ein anderes Programm was die Ressourcen wegfrisst


 CPU ist durchgängig auf 100%, GraKa nichtmal zur hälftr ausgelastet...Außerdem spackt mein Windoof rum -> ICh werds neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Zakuma (13. August 2013)

Die GPU kann ja nicht auslasten wenn die CPU überfordert es ^^.

Probier ruhig mal Windows neu aufzuspielen bin mal gespannt ob es besserung bringt.


----------



## coroc (13. August 2013)

Wird er Übermorgen gemacht. Meinen Bday morgen will ich mir  mit nem Windoof nit versauen


----------



## Zakuma (13. August 2013)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## coroc (13. August 2013)

Ups ^^ Habe erst morgen, hab mich doof ausgedrückt


----------



## Koyote (16. August 2013)

Hier übrigens für alle, die mal in Gw2 reinschauen wollen. https://www.guildwars2.com/de/news/register-today-for-the-guild-wars-2-free-trial-on-august-23-25/


----------



## taks (17. August 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut mein GW2 nicht das was es soll. Es ruckelt abartig, und mein Phenom 2 X4 955 ist zu 100% ausgelastet,dabei sollte er eigentlich ausreichen, oder?


 
Mein Phenom 2 955BE ist nur etwa zu 50% ausgelastet


----------



## coroc (17. August 2013)

Teils lag es an zonealarm, aber jetzt Mus ich erstmal meinen phenom reanimieren und testen...


----------



## sp01 (18. August 2013)

Wie viel RAM ist verbaut bzw. wie viel Bänke belegt? Ich hab den Verdacht, dass GW2 mit single Slot RAM teils auch rum zickt.


----------



## coroc (18. August 2013)

8Gb, 2 Kits. Daran liegts nicht.

ICh hab ab nächster Woche sowieso nen i5, da wird sie das sowieso ändern


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. August 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Mein Phenom 2 955BE ist nur etwa zu 50% ausgelastet




Bei ner Auflösung von 648x480 warscheinlich noch weniger, bisl mehr Infos hinsichtlich der Grafikeinstellungen wären erhellend  .


----------



## coroc (18. August 2013)

Alles schon getestet, meine 7870 scheint nicht zu limitieren. Zumnidest hatte ich zwischen min und max kaum Unterschiede.


----------



## Koyote (25. August 2013)

Gold farmen geht derzeit sehr gut. Hab bis eben 16h am Stück gespielt und mal eben 40 Gold Plus gemacht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. August 2013)

Da hast du allerdings recht 
Kommt abr auch darauf an, auf welchem Server man ist oder eben spielt


----------



## taks (25. August 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Bei ner Auflösung von 648x480 warscheinlich noch weniger, bisl mehr Infos hinsichtlich der Grafikeinstellungen wären erhellend  .


 
Naja, meine HD5770 wird wohl der Grund dafür sein ^^



Ich war Gestern 6 Stunden am Homelands verteidigen und hab nur 3 Gold gemacht


----------



## RedBrain (25. August 2013)

Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht aus der Welt von Flussufer (DE):

Mein Charr Dieb hat immer Lust, an den Invasionen teilzunehmen. Nach der Invasion müssen viele Spieler eine Pause legen, bevor Scarlet sein nächster Streich einlegt.

Hier sind meine versprochenen Bilder während der Pause:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cats! Cats everywhere!

Ein Fremder, der neben die Katzen stand: "Dafuq!"


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. August 2013)

Hat schon irgendjemand was wegen des 1-jährigen bekommen ?


----------



## taks (27. August 2013)

Erst Morgen


----------



## RedBrain (27. August 2013)

Für mich erst ab November. 

EDIT: Neugierig halt!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. August 2013)

Habe irgendwie immer noch nichts bekommen


----------



## taks (30. August 2013)

Geht anscheinend auf das Datum wo man die einzelnen Charakter erstellt hat.
Leider hab ich die wo ich am Anfang erstellt habe schonmal gelöscht -.-


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2013)

Ich hab' aber meinen direkt zum Release erstellt


----------



## Jahai (30. August 2013)

Natürlich kriegt jeder sein Geschenk erst an dem Geburtstag seines eigenen Chars, war schon bei GW1 so  
Mit /age kann man übrigens gucken wie lange der Charakter schon besteht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2013)

Danke für die Info !


----------



## coroc (6. September 2013)

So, hab mir Guild Wars 2 wieder installiert, wenn ich mich jetzt anmelden möchte bekommen ich folgende NAchricht: 


> Der Accountname oder das angegebene Passwort ist ungültig. Bitte überprüfe deine Angaben und versuche es erneut.



Ich habs 5x vesucht, und ich hab mich nicht vertippt 

Also wollte ich mein Passwort änder, aber egal ob ich Char-Name, E Mail oder Seriennummer eingebe, kommt immer nur folgende Meldung:


> There's been an error. Please contact support.



Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. September 2013)

Den Support kontaktieren  Habe ich auch mal gemacht und dann ging's wieder 

Die Gilde heißt dich willkommen !


----------



## coroc (6. September 2013)

NA dann. Mal sehen bos was bringt. Ich hoffe mal ja. ^^

Danke  Rappelz ist mir dann zu kompelx geworden, GW2 ist mir da lieber


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gestern seit längerem wieder einmal gespielt (pvp) und mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich aus einem kampf raus bin, es etwa 30sek-1min geht bis ich wieder "normal schnell" laufen kann und die regeneration beginnt.
Hat einer von euch das gleiche Problem? Oder einer eine Idee was das sein könnte? 
War früher 100% anders. Das Problem hab ich auch mit verschiedenen Chars. Und an Pets/Illusionen liegts nicht.


----------



## Metalic (21. April 2014)

Spielt denn keiner mehr das Spiel? 4 Monate alt der letzte Beitrag 
Habe GW2 auch länger nicht mehr gespielt, will es nun aber mal wieder von vorn beginnen. Mein höchstes Level war um die 20. Habe also noch nicht so viel gespielt und habe auch noch nicht dne kompletten Überblick über das Spiel. Kann mir vielleicht jemand grob zusammen fassen, wie sich das Spiel derzeit so entwickelt? Welche Klassen lohnen sich derzeit gar nicht?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (22. April 2014)

Lohnen tun sich alle Klassen, da es ja keine Rollen gibt, sondern jeder alles kann. Allerdings musst du damit leben, dass es keinen Endcontent gibt und es dann strunzlangweilog wird.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. April 2014)

Am Endcontent selber wurde wenig gemacht das ist richitg, wobei man mit den schwereren Meta-Events wie Teqartl oder dem Großenwurm auch viel Spaß haben kann wenn einen die Art und Weiße der großen Kämpfe interessiert.
Die Klassen lohnen mittlerweile im Pve eigentlich fast alle, solang die Zusammenstellung der Gruppe stimmt kann man problemlos alles meistern, dafür haben ne menge Update gesorgt, klar ist man mit geübten Bersekern immer noch am schnellsten durch. 
Alle Patches grob zusammen zu fassen fällt mir persönlich relativ schwer, allerdings kannst du mit etwas Willen alles auf der Patchseite von Gw2 nachlesen, die Storyline der Lebendigen Geschichte kannst du allerdings nicht nachholen.


----------



## sp01 (26. April 2014)

Heute seit einiger Zeit wider eingeloggt, das neu Garderobensystem finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Nur das ich mir die Aufladungen für echtgeld kaufen muss (wenn die 11 Stück verbraucht sind).
Sonst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, weil ich nur die Skinns für meine zwei chars freigeschaltet habe.

Jetzt erst mal frühstück


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2014)

Wenn man sich bisl mitm Garderobensystem auseinander gesetzt hat finde ich es wirklich gelungen.
Wenn du noch von früher die goldenen (bis lvl 79) oder blauen Transmutationssteine hast kannst du die ja per Doppelklick in die Aufladungen vom Garderobensystem eintauschen, 3 goldene bzw 1 blauer ergeben 1 Aufladung. Ich hab dadurch weil ich den quatsch auf der Bank gehortet habe knappe 180 Aufladungen .


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2014)

Allgemein finde ich das letzte Update sehr gelungen wurd eigentlich an allen Ecken sinnvoll gearbeitet. Schade finde ich allerdings das man immer noch keine Builds abspeicher kann obwohl sie ja jetzt kräft am Eigenschaftssystem gearbeitet haben.


----------



## sp01 (26. April 2014)

Ja, ist irgend wie schon schade  Ich denke das würde aber auch der Philosophie hinter GW2 etwas widersprechen - die bekanntlich die drei Falltigkeit abgeschafft haben. Hätte auch nichts gegen so einen Talentwechsler einzuwenden.

Etwas OT, aber in wow möchte blizz ja auch abschaffen das ich für's heilen, schaden oder Tanken immer ein anderes gear brauche.


----------



## Xtreme (1. August 2014)

Wer spielt hier eigentlich noch Guild Wars2? Hab das Game nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder rausgeholt und musste feststellen ich bin noch lvl 37.. ohweia^^ Glaube ich werde mal wieder ein bisschen zocken, hat sich ja eine Menge getan


----------



## Koyote (3. August 2014)

Ich zocke es nichtmehr. Habe laaaaange noch gespielt, als ich eigentlich schon alles gemacht habe, was ich machen wollte. Nach 2000 Stunden ist echt die Luft raus. Die ganzen Living Story Updates sind auch eher eine vertröstung und ein gescheites DLC kommt ja anscheinend nicht.


----------



## sp01 (4. August 2014)

2000 Stunde ist echt viel, bei mir dürften es nur 100 oder weniger sein (geschätzt). Hab es auch mal vor einigen Wochen wider rausgekrahmt und fast glich wider eingemottet


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. August 2014)

Ich zocke es noch regelmäßig und die Veröffentlichungen, die erscheinen sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## böhser onkel (31. August 2014)

Gibts davon auch eine testversion?

Hätte bock drauf das mal anzutesten


----------



## dmxcom (1. September 2014)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Gibts davon auch eine testversion?
> 
> Hätte bock drauf das mal anzutesten


 
Ja nennt sich kaufen für 29 €. Bei diesem Top Game ist es wohl keine Verschwendung.


----------



## benjasso (1. September 2014)

@böhser onkel

Ab und an gibt es die Möglichkeit mal zur Probe zu spielen, ohne es gleich zu kaufen. Informationen findest du bei Guild Wars. Dort kannst du dich auch benachrichtigen lassen, wenn mal wieder eine Aktion ist.https://register.guildwars2.com/trial/newsletter


----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2014)

Das Update von vorgestern scheint die Performance ja ziemlich in den Keller gerissen zu haben bei manchen Leuten. z.B. gibt es klagen, dass mit sehr aktuellen Systemen die FPS massiv eingebrochen seinen. Konkret: hiermit von ~60 auf ~15fps (nicht meine Maschine). Okay, der RAM-Takt suckt, aber damit müssten die 60fps doch locker nach wie vor drin sein. Was ist da passiert?

Intel Core i7-4770K (Haswell-DT, C0)
3500 MHz (35.00×100.0) @ 3800 MHz (38.00×100.0)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-S02 (MS-7821)
Chipset: Intel Z87 (Lynx Point)
Memory: 16384 MBytes @ 666 MHz, 9.0-9-9-24
– 8192 MB PC12800 DDR3 SDRAM – A-DATA Technology DDR3 1600
– 8192 MB PC12800 DDR3 SDRAM – A-DATA Technology DDR3 1600
Graphics: EVGA e-GeForce GTX 760
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760, 2048 MB GDDR5 SDRAM


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. September 2014)

Wird wohl noch mit einigen Fehlern im Code zusammen hängen, sie haben ja laut Changelog viel an der Performance geschraubt.. bei mir läuft es nach wie vor obwohl ich meinen 2600k auf 4 Ghz geschraubt hab im CPU Limit bei wunderbar stabilen 50-60 Fps in Löwenstein, hat sich nichts geändert .


----------



## taks (11. September 2014)

Bei mir ist auch alles wie vorher.
Vllt. mal an den Einstellungen schrauben, vllt. ist es ja nur eine Funktion welche die Framerate in den Keller zieht.


----------



## taks (24. September 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage:
Ich spiel ab und zu im PvP und da kann man ja eine separate Skillung machen.
Aber was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, welche adds von der Rüstung/den Waffen im PvP zählen.
Meine Rüstung und Waffen haben Vitalität/Zähigkeit/Zustandsschaden aber im PvP zählt das nicht, sondern nur die von Sigll, Amulett, ...?
Wenn ja, weiss einer wo es ein Amulett mit Vitalität/Zähigkeit/Zustandsschaden gibt? ^^

Vorher hatte ich auf Berserker gespielt da gings ganz gut, aber jetzt hab ich einen Bunker-Mesmer und da sind die adds irgendwie nicht das Wahre...


----------



## Kusanar (24. September 2014)

Darf ich hier an dieser Stelle auf die PCGH-X Gilde hinweisen? Wäre super wenn wir noch ein paar Leute finden würden, momentan sieht es mit der Beteiligung sehr mau aus 

@taks:
Die aufgestiegenen mit leeren Infusionsslots gibts bei den Lorbeer-Händlern:

Symbol of the Deceiver - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
Jade Wind Orb - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)
The Master's Special Serum - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)

Vom PvP versteh ich leider auch nicht viel, obwohl ich regelmäßig im WvW dabei bin


----------



## taks (24. September 2014)

Im PvP gibt es spezielle Amulette:
PvP Build - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)

Aber kann es sein dass es keines mit Vitalität/Zähigkeit/Zustandsschaden gibt??



Für alle Interessierten:
Kostenloser Probeaccount bis 01.10 anmelden


----------



## Kusanar (24. September 2014)

> Characters in PvP use the same armor and weapons from PvE and WvW.
> All items give zero attribute, rune, sigil, or infusion bonuses in PvP.



Ist das Amulett dann überhaupt noch relevant? Wenn die Werte sowieso nichts fürs PvP beitragen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. September 2014)

Im PvP wird aller Schmuck auf ein Amulett gepackt was man in einem PvP Gear Fenster aussuchen kann, dafür gibts dann mehr Variationen bei den Amuletten.


----------



## Kusanar (25. September 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Im PvP wird aller Schmuck auf ein Amulett gepackt was man in einem PvP Gear Fenster aussuchen kann, dafür gibts dann mehr Variationen bei den Amuletten.


 
Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden... 
Wo gibts das PvP-Gear-Fenster? Kannst du mir das mal erläutern oder nen Link zu einem Tutorial schicken? Würde mich da gerne selber ein wenig mehr reinlesen in das Thema.


----------



## taks (25. September 2014)

Zum reinlesen hab ich auch noch nichts Gescheites gefunden 

Wenn du ins "Herz der Nebel" gehst, hast du oben in der Mitte (oder über "h") Zugriff auf den PVP-Build.


Du hast im PvP eigentlich die gleiche Ausrüstung wie im PvE oder WvW.
Jedoch sind die ganzen Attribute weg. Also alles was Vitalität, etc.. ist.

Dafür hast du spezielle Sigll, Amulette, ...  (welche nur fürs PvP gelten) zur freien Auswahl.
Damit können auch Level 10 mit Level 80 Spieler in ein Turnier gesteckt werden, da sie alle die gleichen Attribute haben können und somit gleich stark sind.

Mein Problem ist nur, dass es das PvP-Amulett welches ich will nicht gibt, oder ich es nicht finde  ^^


edit: Noch eine Frage: Gibt es kritischen Schaden nur für direkte Angriffe oder auch für Zustände?
Das GW2 Wiki gibt dazu nichts her ...


----------



## Kusanar (25. September 2014)

Alles klar, jetzt hab ich's gerafft.

Muss ich mir mal genauer angucken. Kein Wunder dass ich im PvP nix auf die Reihe bekomme 

Also am gw2wiki steht, dass Crit nur direkten Schaden betrifft, also keine Zustände.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. September 2014)

Zustände können in Guild Wars nicht Criten, genauso wenig wie Heilung. 
Kritischer Schaden betrifft nur den direkten Damage.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (28. September 2014)

Im Moment gibt es GW2 wieder für 20€ euro und man kann es noch bis Donnerstag Kostenlos testen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. September 2014)

Also ran ans Portemonnaie und in unsere Gilde !


----------



## Antijur (6. Oktober 2014)

hi,
Ist einer von euch im Besitz des Rezeptes für die Gabe der Seelen und könnte mir diese craften wenn ich ihm die mats zukommen lass


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Oktober 2014)

Sehr lustig das Rezept wird im AH für über 300 Gold gehandelt..


----------



## Antijur (6. Oktober 2014)

ja deswegen frag ich ja ob es bereits einer hat sonst muss ich halt voll auf Halloween warten. Das Reszept ist nur so teuer wegen den benötigten Gegenständen und da diese beim Halloween Event wieder Massenweise zur Verfügung stehen sollte der Preis rapide fallen


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Oktober 2014)

Jeder der das Rezept hat oder nicht braucht wird ein teufel tun und das Ding verschenken anstatt es im AH für über 300 Gold zu verkaufen.
Das Rezept ist übrigens so teuer, der Preis für die Mats kommt dann nochmal drauf.


----------



## Antijur (6. Oktober 2014)

ja die Mats habe ich und das Rezept kann man auch Craften nur braucht man 10 Tyrias feinstes Nougat und 10 Candy-Corn-Kolben welche so zwischen 15-20 gold kosten allerdings sollten die wenn wieder Halloween Event ist stark im Preis fallen und dadurch auch das rezept


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Oktober 2014)

Heyho, auf welchem Server zocken hier denn so die Leute? Flussufer?

Ich werd mir das Game auch mal wieder holen, wenn ich PvE und Equip farmen will zock ich WoW, aber das Leveln und erkunden hat bei GW2 einfach super viel Spaß gemacht.

Ach ja, ich überlege grade ob ich eher nen Wächter oder Warri spielen soll, der Wächter ist ja eher defensiv ausgelegt, der Warri eher auf Damage. Kommt man mit beiden dann auch gut in Inigruppen rein?

Dann wirds wohl ein Norn Wächter, mein Sylvari Necro hatte zwar Spaß gemacht, aber da Necro im PvE immer noch zu schwach ist bzw. durch nichts heraussticht, lass ich das dann lieber^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiel auf Elonafels, ist aber wenn du kein WvW spielen möchtest dank Megaserver ziemlich egal wo du spielst.
Da kein Mensch mit etwas Skill einen Wächter auf komplett Deff Stats mit Support Build spielt ist der Wächter nicht so stabil wie viele glauben, kann eben nur auf einen 10k Lebenspool zurück greifen, da kommt der Krieger mit seinen 20k und etwas Wechselausrüstung schon defensiver daher (vom aushalten her). Allerdings kannst du mit beiden Klassen super PvE spielen .


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Oktober 2014)

Das hört sich schonmal gut an. Wie meinst du das mit Megaserver? Ich weiß nur von den Wichen nach Release dass man als Gast auf nen anderen Server konnte, ist das immer noch so?

WvW mache ich vielleicht mal, aber primär interessierts mich nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Oktober 2014)

Megaserver wurden mit dem ersten Featurepack eingeführ. Die PvE Gebiet sind nun nicht mehr Server seitig sondern werden global aufgemacht, wenn einer voll ist wird ein neuer aufgemacht. In welchen "Überlauf" man kommt ist abhängig von der Sprache des eigenen Servers, der Gilde, Freundesliste und den freien Plätzen (vereinfacht umschrieben). Ich finde das ganze sehr gelungen, in den Gebieten ist immer was los, die Weltenbosse sind nun auch auf allen Überläufen synchron und fangen immer zur gleichen Zeit an, hier kann man die Tabelle mit den Zeiten einsehen und einen aktuellen Weltenbosstimer gibt es auch.
Gästen kann man immer noch nur kommt man eben nicht ins WvW rein, ist mittlerweile aber meiner Meinung nach unnötig.


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Oktober 2014)

Ah das klingt super. Die Überlaufserver waren immer derbst nervig.

Gut, dann hol ich mir eben nen Key und besorg mir noch die Spiel DVD und muss dann halt nur über Nacht Patchen.

Sind bestimmt gute 10-15 GB die das Game mehr hat als auf der DVD ist, oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Oktober 2014)

Spieleordner ist bei mir 22,8 Gigabyte groß.


----------



## Koyote (6. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es noch kein großes update bezüglich Änderungen im skillsystem gab, dann spielt man im pve jede Klasse auf dmg. Die inis sind viel zu einfach.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Oktober 2014)

@ BlackNeo : Dann darf ich dich herzlich in unsere Gilde einladen !  Wir versuchen gerade die Leute aus dem Forum hier in einer Gilde zu vereinen


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Oktober 2014)

Joa, da ich eh niemanden mehr kenne der GW2 zockt wäre das eh meine erste Anlaufstelle gewesen 

Muss aber das Game noch installieren, sird also wohl bis morgen oder übermorgen dauern bis ich zocken kann...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok  Kannst dich ja dann per PN an mich wenden !


----------



## benjasso (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch ein Einladung nehmen, auch wenn ich nicht so oft spiele. Der Ingame-Name ist benjasso.4327


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2014)

Der fehlt noch der Punkt und die 4 Ziffern dahinter, z.b. Kusanar.3456, dann ist dein Username komplett und man kann dich in die Gilde einladen


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Oktober 2014)

Hach ja, heute wieder erleben dürfen warum ich unter anderem nicht mehr regelmäßig GW2 spiele. Wollte mit meinem Messmer, welcher wenn ich mal spiele mein Mainchar ist, auf die schwarze Zitadelle springen um von da aus zum Diessa Plateau zu gelangen. Aber denkt einer das würde ohne Probleme von funktionieren?

Löwenstein ins Portal zur schwarzen Zitadelle rein und zack, Netzwerkfehler! Jedes mal. Kann jetzt meinen Messmer nicht spielen weil das wirklich immer zu kommt wenn ich mich auf dem Messmer einloggen will. Super Job Anet, wirklich, erste Sahneschnitte. 

Kaum ist Helloween und schon geht so etwas wieder los.

Aber ach nein, ich vergass ja, dauernde Verbindungsabbrüche seid ewigen Zeiten bei Tequatl haben wir ja da auch noch, so das man seine Bonustruhen nicht bekommt! Sofern man es überhaupt wieder schaft sich auf dem gleichen Server wo man rausgeflogen ist wieder rauf zu kommen. Genauso im WvW wenn 2 große Zergs aufeinander stoßen und man plötzlich rausfliegt. Undwie den Umstand das GW2 regelmäßig gerne mal irgendwo random die Verbindung zum Server verliert.
Wirklich, GW2 ist von der Stabilität eines der miestesten MMOs die ich seid langer Zeit selbst gespielt habe, aber sich dieser Probleme mal annehmen, vergiss es. Warum auch? Der dumme Mob spielt und kauft ja trotzdem fleißig im Ingame Shop sein Zeug.

Ach Gott, kotzt mich das wieder mal an!


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2014)

Also "eines der miesesten MMOs" was Verbindungsqualität angeht, da muss ich vehement widersprechen. Da gibt es definitiv derberes als ein GW2...

... trotzdem kotzt es mich auch an. Seit dem Halloween-Patch mal wieder massivste Probleme in Löwenstein. War zuletzt mit diesem "Marionetten"-Kram so, da war die Map immer übervoll und Verbindungsabbrüche waren an der Tagesordnung. Jetzt ist es entweder beim Porten nach Löwenstein oder beim Verlassen des Labyrinths immer ein Glücksspiel, ob man wirklich ankommt oder einfach mal wieder rausgeworfen wird.

Was ich an dem diesjährigen Halloween-Event extrem schade finde: Das Portal zum Betreten des Labyrinths ist jetzt fix in Löwenstein verankert. Letztes Jahr gab es auf den Maps verteilt immer wieder Portalevents, die man erstmal machen musste um ins Labyrinth zu kommen. Das fand ich irgendwie spannender  Und im Laby wird man dieses Jahr mit Loot nur so zugekleistert, das war letztes Jahr auch irgendwie besser (weil weniger).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich in Sachen Portalen doch gar nichts geändert. Es ist genau so wie letztes Jahr. Man kommt von Löwenstein ins Labyrinth oder durch Türen, die über die Maps verteilt sind.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2014)

Echt jetzt? Hab mich auf 3 verschiedenen Maps getummelt und nirgends so ein Türenevent gesehen...  Ich glaub ich werd langsam alt...


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2014)

Tatsächlich... war jetzt auf den Gendarran-Feldern (wegen dem Ätherklingen-JP), da gibt's die Türevents noch 

Also das Ätherklingen-JP hätte mir fast den letzten Nerv gezogen. Wären da nicht ein zwei Mesmer rumgegurkt, ich hätt's fast schon aufgegeben


----------



## benjasso (4. November 2014)

Ich habe eine Einladung bekommen, danke. Allerdings sind wir da aktuell nur zu zweit. Da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2014)

Jo, hab mich hier schon gemeldet. Schauen wir mal, ob da noch wer kommt.

PS: Mit dem Patch von Heute ist Halloween mal wieder Geschichte, schade.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. November 2014)

So wenig Arbeit wie Anet dieses Jahr in das Halloween Event gesteckt hat finde ich das absolut nicht schade, exakt das gleiche wie letztes Jahr was an sich nicht schlimm war, war in Guild Wars 1 auch nicht anders, nur hätte ich erwartet das die Geschichte um den Prinzen weitergeht bzw. mal neue Belohnungen / Skins gekommen wären...

Naja bin jetzt in der Mitte des neuen Gebiets und der Living Story, bisher nichts was die 2 Monate Entwicklungszeit berechtigt hätte.


----------



## Kusanar (5. November 2014)

Was ich daran schade finde ist die Tatsache, dass es einfach mal so ohne vorherige Benachrichtigung rausgenommen wurde. Eine kurze Meldung im Starter von GW2 wäre nett gewesen: "Hallo zusammen, ab Morgen ist das Halloween-Event vorbei. Bitte löst eure Candycorns noch ein bevor sie euch das Inventar verstopfen." 

Einerseits ist es, wie du sagst, sehr wenig "richtiger" Inhalt für 2 Monate Entwicklungszeit, andererseits bekommt man das alles auch gratis ohne Zusatzkosten. Bei anderen MMOS muss man für neue Inhalte gleich mal in die (Geld-)Tasche greifen...
Ich find's immer noch komisch, dass man sich extra einloggen muss um die neuen Inhalte freizuschalten. Wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, die einfach freizuschalten, egal ob jetzt jemand mal ein halbes Jahr pausiert hat oder nicht. Hätte schon mal Sympathie-Bonuspunkte gebracht. So sehe ich es einfach nur als ne billige Methode an, um die Leute ins Spiel zu bringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Einerseits ist es, wie du sagst, sehr wenig "richtiger" Inhalt für 2 Monate Entwicklungszeit, andererseits bekommt man das alles auch gratis ohne Zusatzkosten. Bei anderen MMOS muss man für neue Inhalte gleich mal in die (Geld-)Tasche greifen...


 
Ich zahl lieber für ein richtiges Addon als für den halbgaren Mist von Living Story den Sie dem Spieler schon seid Monaten um die Ohren hauen und was auch nichts anderes ist als die Beschäftigungstherapie die man in STO mit seinen Episoden vorgesetzt bekommt.

Lieber einmal im Jahr richtiges Addon mit neuen Dungeons, Weltbossen und ner zusammenhängeden Story und neuen Gebieten als so etwas das man in maximal 2h durchgespielt hat und 1mal im Monat (grob) erscheint.


----------



## Kusanar (5. November 2014)

Also der letzte Teil der Living Story hat bei mir beträchtlich länger gedauert als 2 Stunden. 

Ich find die Seite jetzt auf Anhieb nicht mehr, aber da gab es Anno 2013 mal eine Meldung der GW2-Entwickler, dass auf längere Sicht keine Addons (im Sinne von Bezahl-Addons) geplant sind. Der damalige Plan war, jedes Monat wieder einen neuen Teil der Living Story zu veröffentlichen (die Rede war von 4 Teams die jeweils für einen Monat LS arbeiten). Momentan sieht es wohl so aus, als ob nur noch 2 Teams verblieben sind...

Ich hoffe die SAB kommt bald wieder. Die ist jetzt schon ziemlich lange in Wartung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. November 2014)

Das liegt aber auch eher daran das Anet die Living Story mit allen Mitteln künstlich in die Länge gezogen hat, inhaltlich war nicht mehr als zwei Stunden drin.

Meiner Meinung nach können die den Laden langsam mal dicht machen, Pve gibts seit Jahren keine neuen Instanzen außer Fraktale und der 80 Weg vom Zwielichtgarten, andere MMOS bringen jedes halbe Jahre komplette Raids mit mehreren IDs + nochmal 3 und 6 Spieler Instanzen. WvW schenkt Arenanet überhaupt kein Interesse mehr, seit 2 Jahren kam ein Level System und der Rand der Nebel der nur zum sinlosen Farmen dient. 
Was einem als Spieler der ersten Stunde übrig bleibt ist das Spvp das an sich sehr gut belanced ist nur lagt es seit dem letzten Feature Patch auch im Spvp dauernd, man verliert wichtige Kämpfe durch die Lags und wird teilweise einfach rausgeworfen -> super Job Anet!
Wenn es mometan irgendeine Alternative geben würde wäre der Müll schon lange von meiner Platte gelöscht aber außer WoW scheint momentan alles ausgestorben zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also der letzte Teil der Living Story hat bei mir beträchtlich länger gedauert als 2 Stunden.


 
Was daran länger? Das ich noch 10-50h farmen kann um an irgendwelche Materialien zu gelangen? WoW, ganz toll. die eigentliche living Story hat man locker in 2h gespielt, Instanzen gibt es keine. Nur neuen Müll zum farmen.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich find die Seite jetzt auf Anhieb nicht mehr, aber da gab es Anno 2013 mal eine Meldung der GW2-Entwickler, dass auf längere Sicht keine Addons (im Sinne von Bezahl-Addons) geplant sind. Der damalige Plan war, jedes Monat wieder einen neuen Teil der Living Story zu veröffentlichen (die Rede war von 4 Teams die jeweils für einen Monat LS arbeiten). Momentan sieht es wohl so aus, als ob nur noch 2 Teams verblieben sind...
> 
> Ich hoffe die SAB kommt bald wieder. Die ist jetzt schon ziemlich lange in Wartung.


 
Dumm nur das es nicht das ist was inzwischen ein groß Teil der Spieler möchte. Die meisten langweilen sich, haben die Legs gebaut, ein paar Charaktere auf 80, die meisten Dungeons und Fraktale durch und jedes Gebiet hoch und runter gefarmt was es im Spiel gibt. Die wollen endlich neuen Content und damit ist nicht nur ein neues Minigebiet  und 2h Storyquest gemeint.

Und man sieht es ja auch an den Spielerzahlen und am Umsatz im Shop. Das geht alles zurück weil Anet nichts neues bringt um die Leute wieder zu beschäftigen. Wenn die bei NCSoft  und Anet nicht aufpassen verpassen die den Sprung und GW2 wird so leer wie GW1 die letzten 1-2 Jahre vor Release von GW2 war.
Nur mit Living Story wird man das groß der Leute nicht halten können, dazu bietet das viel viel zu wenig.


----------



## Kusanar (6. November 2014)

Naja, wenns denn wirklich jeden Monat ein "vernünftiges" LS-Update geben würde, wären die meisten vermutlich schon zufrieden. 

Ich bin jetzt kein Hardcore-Powerplayer-Dauerzocker  aber ich kann mir trotzdem sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Profis in GW2 mittlerweile alles doppelt und dreifach ausgelutscht haben und dringend mal mehr und vor allem längeren Content haben möchten. Da is definitiv was dran.

Die Lags sind mir übrigens auch aufgefallen. Vom sPvP halt ich mich seit den letzten Patches genau deshalb fern...


----------



## KAEPS133 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder GW 2 installiert und komme grad nicht mehr klar 
Bin mit dem Char den ich Spielen will (Mensch) auf Stufe 22, als Aktuelle quest für die persönliche Geschichte ist nichts ausgewählt,  In meiner Chronik habe ich unter 3. Verräter der Königin den abschnitt Rohe Gewalt geschafft (soll wohl der grüne Haken davor andeuten.)

Dadrunter ist der Abschnitt Triskell-Kai mit einem ausgegrauten Stern davor und ganz oben in orange steht: Diese Episode ist ab Stufe 30 spielbar.

Heißt das jetzt ich soll 8 Level über langweilige Events hoch farmen um da weiter spielen zu können? 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Kusanar (12. Januar 2015)

Hm... interessant, diesen Effekt kenn ich noch gar nicht. Hab meine ganzen Charaktere vor diesem Umkrempelungs-Update erstellt. Da wurde so einiges Verschlimmbessert, z.B. dass man Eigenschaftspunkte erst ab höheren Leveln bekommt...

Allerdings wirst du mit späteren Storyabschnitten ja auch in Gebiete geschickt, die ungefähr deinem Level entsprechen sollten, also kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass das so in der Form Sinn macht.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2015)

Für alle die heute um 17 Uhr evt. den Livestream zu Guild Wars 2 auf Twitch verpasst haben, oder aber nicht die Zeit hatten ihn sich an zu sehen.
ArenaNet hat auf der heutigen South PAX sein erstes offizielles Addon zu Guild Wars 2 angekündigt, der Titel wird "Heart of Throns" sein.

Als Features für das Addon wurden folgende Punkte genannt:

- Einführung eines accountbasierten Meisterschaftssystems, welches den Charakter ermöglichen soll neue PvE-Skills und Fertigkeiten durch das erledigen von PvE-Content und damit verbundenen Rangaufstieg frei zu schalten, im Gegenzug wird das Charakterlevel nicht angehoben (lvl 80 weiterhin Maximum)
- man wird im Addon Gleiter fliegen können
- Es wird neue Skills und Eigenschaften geben
- eine neue Klasse, der Revenant (Wiedergeborener / Wiedergekehrter, oder wie auch immer man das im deutschen übersetzen würde), wird eingeführt, welcher eine schwere Rüstung trägt und sich der Kraft der Nebel bedient
- es wird Gildenhallen geben
- die Grenzlandkarten im WvW werden überarbeitet
- neuer Spielmodus im strukturierten PvP (Stronghold) in welchen es das Ziel ist Ressourcen zu sammeln um damit Truppen aus zu heben und dann die gegnerische Festung zu stürmen und den dortigen Gildenherrn zu töten
- eine Bestenliste fürs strukturierte PvP soll eingeführt werden
- neue Möglichkeiten, Spielmechaniken und Waffensets für die Klassen, unter anderem soll der Nekromant das Großschwert als Waffe nutzen können
- neue legendäre Waffen
- es wird keine stärkere Ausrüstung als bereits bekannte aufgestiegene Rüstungen / Waffen geben

Zu einem Termin für die Veröffentlichung hat ArenaNet sich noch nicht geäußert, allerdings gibt es das Gerücht das dass Addon im August diesen Jahres erscheinen könnte.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Januar 2015)

Ich freu mich richtig. Damit gibt es in Zukunft ja wohl doch genug permanenten Content. Dann werde ich jetzt mal die zweite Staffel zocken und mich auf das AddOn einstellen. Hatte vor Monaten nach meinem Legendary aufgehört. Denke mit dem Ascended Gear bin ich dann nochmal eine Weile beschäftigt.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2015)

Die neue Klasse heißt in Deutsch übrigens "Widergänger".
Hier der Link zur offiziellen Seite: https://heartofthorns.guildwars2.com/de/


----------



## tschirpi (23. Februar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich freu mich richtig. Damit gibt es in Zukunft ja wohl doch genug permanenten Content. Dann werde ich jetzt mal die zweite Staffel zocken und mich auf das AddOn einstellen. Hatte vor Monaten nach meinem Legendary aufgehört. Denke mit dem Ascended Gear bin ich dann nochmal eine Weile beschäftigt.



Nicht Ansatzweise solange wie mit dem Legendary.  Musst nur im Vorfeld jeden Tag die Mats mit CD craften und du solltest keine größeren Probleme haben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Februar 2015)

Mich würde es stark wundern wenn irgendwas davon was Arenanet in dem Addon entwickelt wirklich Langzeitcontent bietet der auch Spaß macht. 
 Ich glaube dem Laden sowieso nichts mehr dafür wurde zu viel verhauen, zu viel gelogen und nichtige Änderungen grenzenlos in den Himmel gehoben. 
Ich bin jetzt sei dem ersten Beta Event dabei gewesen, das erste Jahr hat Spaß gemacht danach kaum noch, zu wenig wirklicher Content ist gekommen, viele wurde mit den tollen Feature Patches schlechter als besser gemacht. Seit einem Monat spiel ich nun nicht mehr, vorgestern ist es jetzt von der Platte geflogen, natürlich würde ich wieder einsteigen wenn wirklich etwas bei dem Addon rumkommt aber daran glaube ich kaum noch.


----------



## Kusanar (24. Februar 2015)

Hab mir ja vor kurzem mal einen neuen Character erstellt. Was gar nicht geht, dass ist das nervige Freischalten der ganzen Traits. Einfach mal so umskillen und neue Traits ausprobieren? Fehlanzeige. Erstmal raus und freischalten oder für teuer Geld erkaufen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man die Traits sowieso erst relativ spät im Spiel zur Verfügung hat, im Gegensatz zu früher...

Ist jetzt nur ein Punkt von Vielen, die für mich seit den Verschlimmbesserungen schlechter geworden sind. Allerdings gibts auch Verbesserungen, z.B. das Garderobensystem. Leider hat sich in Sachen Spielmechanik nicht viel getan.

Trotzdem freue ich mich für die ganzen "Suchtis" (), dass mal neuer Content kommt. Ich hab noch so viel Content vor mir, da gibt's noch einiges zum Nachholen bevor ich mal die neuen Inhalte spielen kann


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Februar 2015)

Glaube kaum das es noch wirkliche Suchtis im Sinne von "Vielspieler" in GW2 gibt denen wird allen der Content schon seit guten 1 1 /2 Jahren fehlen. Das neue Traitsystem ist einfach ne Katastrophe, wurde angeblich eingeführt um den Spieler beim Leveln mehr mit den Gebieten zu verbinden, im Grunde wollten sie nur das Schlüsselfarmen verhindern.

Das Garderobensystem ist nett, allerdings ist PvP auch dadurch uninteressanter geworden, im Grundspiel musste man sich noch sein Aussehen fürs PvP erspielen und war damit auch bei bestimmten Sets an die Ränge gebunden, man sah eben als Low Level aus wie der letzte Mongo, dazu hat es auch ordentlich gedauert bis man mal Rang 50/60 wurde. 
Dann kam ja der tolle Patch der alle Ränge von den Punkten die man braucht um aufzusteigen ab 30 oder so gleichsetzte und es jedem Depp ermöglichte schnell max Rang zu werden. Mit dem Gaderobensystem hat man dann schließlich kein eigenes PvP Equip mehr gehabt sondern konnte sich das Aussehen einfach übers PvE erfarmen.


----------



## Kusanar (25. Februar 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Glaube kaum das es noch wirkliche Suchtis im Sinne von "Vielspieler" in GW2 gibt denen wird allen der Content schon seit guten 1 1 /2 Jahren fehlen.



Gibt noch genug. Braucht man nur mal ne weile in der Silberwüste rumhängen...




Dissi schrieb:


> Das neue Traitsystem ist einfach ne Katastrophe, wurde angeblich eingeführt um den Spieler beim Leveln mehr mit den Gebieten zu verbinden, im Grunde wollten sie nur das Schlüsselfarmen verhindern.



Schlüsselfarmen klappt doch nach wie vor noch *huuuust* *räusper* 




Dissi schrieb:


> Das Garderobensystem ist nett, allerdings ist PvP auch dadurch uninteressanter geworden, im Grundspiel musste man sich noch sein Aussehen fürs PvP erspielen und war damit auch bei bestimmten Sets an die Ränge gebunden, man sah eben als Low Level aus wie der letzte Mongo...



Ist jetzt auch schon der einzige Negativpunkt an der Garderobe, aber natürlich hast du recht.
Die Ladungen zum Aussehen ändern bekommt man zum Glück ja nachgeworfen.


Wer findet eigentlich dieses Mondneujahr-Drachenball-Dingens auch so bescheiden wie ich?


----------



## freezy94 (25. Februar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wer findet eigentlich dieses Mondneujahr-Drachenball-Dingens auch so bescheiden wie ich?



ICH!


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Februar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Schlüsselfarmen klappt doch nach wie vor noch *huuuust* *räusper*



Natürlich geht das noch allerdings braucht man wenn man keine Levelbücher nimmt knapp 3/4  bis eine Stunde und ist dann immer noch nicht mit der Story bis dahin fertig - im Gegensatz zu vor dem Patch wo man weniger als 20 min für einen Run gebraucht hat.

Ach auf die Feste hat Anet doch auch keine Lust mehr Wintertag / Helloween bei beiden wurde nichts mehr gemacht.


----------



## sp01 (25. Februar 2015)

Es ist zwar schon einige Monate her, aber fand das spiel ziemlich tot. Fast wie in wow, alle hocken in der Haubptstadt (so in etwa) und gammeln vor sich hin.
Die neusten Patches hab ich shcon gar nicht mher angeschaut, verspricht aber auch nicht den höhnflug. Befürchte GW2 wird sich nie so lange halten können wie GW1


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Februar 2015)

Mein Mitbewohner hat jetzt wieder GW1 angefangen und ich muss sagen allein vom zuschauen macht ADH wieder mehr Spaß als aller PvP Content in GW2 .


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Mein Mitbewohner hat jetzt wieder GW1 angefangen und ich muss sagen allein vom zuschauen macht ADH wieder mehr Spaß als aller PvP Content in GW2 .



Ja, leider spielen nur noch wenige GW1 so das man für viel Content leider kaum noch Gruppen findet und alleine spielen mit Helden hab ich irgendwie auch keine Lust, sonst hätte ich schon längst mal wieder GW1 gepsielt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. Februar 2015)

Naja vielleicht schaffen sie es ja im dritten Teil das bekannte Tank/Heiler/DD System mit der Menge an Anpassungsmöglichkeiten des ersten Teils und einer zeitgemäßen Grafik (wobei ich nicht sagen möchte das ich die GW2 Grafik hässlich finde ganz im Gegenteil) auf einer soliden Engine zu entwickeln von mir aus dann auch mit aktivem Ausweichen.
Der GW2 Engine merkt man deutlich an das zu viel aus der alten Engine übernommen wurde oder zu weniger Optimierungsarbeit geleistet wurde (oder beides), eine Engine welche die CPU nur auf maximal 3 Kernen nicht mal vollständig auslastet ist einfach nicht aktuell aber das bleibt wohl alles eine Wunschvorstellung wenn ich mir anschau in welche Richtung der Laden mit GW2 geht.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin gerade deswegen vom vorherigen MMO zu GW2 gewechselt, weil es da eben KEINE "Holy Trinity" gibt und man endlich mal selbst entscheiden kann, ob man jetzt lieber Support oder doch lieber Schaden macht. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Anet da nichts daran ändert...

Wie bei jedem Motor wird auch die "Engine" von GW2 mit höherer Laufleistung nicht besser und braucht immer schön Service im vorgeschriebenen Intervall. Mir kommt vor, dass Anet den ein oder anderen Servicetermin ausgelassen hat  Wobei ich mich jetzt über die Core-Auslastung nicht beschweren könnte, alle 4 Kerne rödeln brav vor sich hin. Aber die Performance ist (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen) generell grottig.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Blatt hat sich das Kampfsystem auch immer gut angehört nur ist es eben nicht das was man sich darunter vorgestellt hat. Postiv ist auf jeden Fall das man nicht auf Heiler usw. angewiesen ist. 
Die Nachteile überwiegen aber einfach, ich bin jetzt auf Swtor umgestiegen (viele Alternativen gibts ja momentan nicht wenn man kein WoW spielen möchte) und wenn ich die Flashpoints (Instanzen) mit den aus GW2 vergleiche ist das einfach lachhaft mit was ich mich die letzten 2 Jahre rumgeschlagen habe. 
Im Prinzip ist es eben so das jeder in einer Instanz seine "eigene Suppe löffelt" Teamplay ist praktisch eben nicht mehr vorhanden gerade weil man nicht auf andere angewiesen ist. Klar es gibt die Kombofelder aber die ersetzen keine vollwertigen Heiler Supporter, und da es kein Aggromanagment gibt und man wenn man wirklich "progressiv" in GW2 raiden will (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf) gewzungen ist voll auf DMG zu gehen muss weil Support einfach keinen Sinn macht ist es teilweise lachhaft wie alles immer in Ecken gestackt wird um es durch DMG möglichst hirnfrei im AOE sterben zu lassen, fällt jemand vom Team um ist das eben so, stirbt die ganze Gruppe wird gesucht wer zu wenig DMG gemacht hat und entsorgt.
Wenn die Bosse / Addgruppen wenigstens noch gute Mechaniken hätten könnte man darüber ja wegsehen aber das ist eben auch lachhaft, selbst der LvL 30er Flashpoint in Swtor hat ingesammt mehr Mechaniken als alle Instanzen aus GW2 inklusive 50er Fraktale, selbst die Addgruppen erfordern mehr bzgl. Abstellen / Aggromanagment / CC mehr Taktik. 
Ein weiterer Nachteil bleibt eben auch das wir niemals größere Instanzen in GW2 sehen werden ohne das es auf Zergen hinausläuft weil das schlicht unmöglich ist ohne Tank / Heiler umzusetzen, sieht man ja im WvW ab 10 Mann wird gezergt (was man in GW2 lachhaft Raiden nennt).

Mein Fazit zu GW2 bleibt das es auf dem Blatt ein wirklich gutes Spiel hätte werden können, vieles aber schlicht vom Entwickler gelogen, hochgespielt oder nicht vorhanden war. Ich hoffe zwar das sie es schaffen mehr aus dem Spiel rauszuholen aber ganz glaube ich nicht mehr dran, meiner Meinung nach sollten sie sich komplett auf den Strukturierten PvP Teil konzentrieren denn da geht das Kampfsystem voll auf, nur scheint es so das zu wenig fähige oder erfahrene PvP Entwickler bei Anet angestellt sind wenn ich daran denke wie OP teilweise immer noch verschiedene Builds sind (im Vergleich zur Schwierigkeit diese zu spielen) nenne da mal nur den Turret Engi oder auch sehr bliebt der Burst Waldi.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade deswegen vom vorherigen MMO zu GW2 gewechselt, weil es da eben KEINE "Holy Trinity" gibt und man endlich mal selbst entscheiden kann, ob man jetzt lieber Support oder doch lieber Schaden macht. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Anet da nichts daran ändert...



Rift hat auch keine klassische "Dreifaltigkeit". Jede Klasse kann in die Rolle des Tank, DD, oder Healer/Supporter schlüpfen, muss dann aber auch halt mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen der Rolle leben. Trotz allem gibt es da aber halt die Aufteilung in die 3 Rollen.
So hätte ich mir das auch in GW2 gewünscht. Das Kampfsystem wie man es in GW2 eingeführt hat ist ja faktisch kolosal gescheitert.
Wie Dissi ja schon angedeutet hat, jeder rennt mit Berserker Gear rum, Heal und Support ist vernachlässigbar da die Auswirkungen zu gering sind. Die einzige Spielmechanik die es in GW2 bei Bossen gibt ist AoEs ausweichen. Mehr muss man da nicht können, wobei das noch für viele zuviel ist...


----------



## sp01 (26. Februar 2015)

Wer in GW2 sowas wie Raids sucht ist meine ich eh falsch.
WvWvW oder pvp war für mich eh der snsporn, und ja da haben kombofelder sinn ergeben genauso das bersi gear er für popes war.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2015)

sp01 schrieb:


> Wer in GW2 sowas wie Raids sucht ist meine ich eh falsch.
> WvWvW oder pvp war für mich eh der snsporn, und ja da haben kombofelder sinn ergeben genauso das bersi gear er für popes war.



WvW ist eine Geschichte für sich, wer da, bis auf respawn Player abfarmende Diebe, mit Bersi Equip rumrennt spielt sowieso nicht ernsthaft WvW und sPvP.
Trotz allem ging es wohl vorrangig um das PvE und da macht halt alles außer Bersi-Equip weniger Sinn.


----------



## tschirpi (3. März 2015)

Ich fände sowas bewährtes wie Tank/DD/Heiler aber auch toll irgendwie, und vor allem die klassischen Skilltrees die man noch aus den etwas älteren WoW-Addons kennt beispielsweise. Das lies einem einfach am meisten Spielraum zur Individualisierung, ich hab keine Ahnung wieso das abgeschafft worden ist. 

In Gw2 (und in fast jedem anderen MMO) ist es ja mittlerweile so, das man auf Max Lvl quasi nur eine Möglichkeit hat zu spielen um im PvE nützlich zu sein und - im Fall von GW2 - Schaden zu machen. Das lässt weder Spielraum für Equip noch für Skillung. Okay, beim Krieger in GW2 kann einer im Dungeon auf etwas support gehen mit Empower Allies, aber sonst fehlt da meiner Meinung nach der Spielraum. 

Bin mal gespannt ob vor dem Addon noch irgendein Release oder Patch kommt, vielleicht fange ich dann wieder an zu spielen, aktuell fehlt mir einfach die Motivation.  Die Living Story war ganz o.k. gemacht, aber nichts besonderes. Die Dungeons lohnen sich finde ich nicht, das einzige was sich lohnt ist einen Dungeon solo zu machen und dann zu verkaufen. Aber ansonsten sind 1 - 3g pro Weg einfach zu wenig.. Abwarten Teetrinken..


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. März 2015)

> Die Dungeons lohnen sich finde ich nicht, das einzige was sich lohnt ist einen Dungeon solo zu machen und dann zu verkaufen. Aber ansonsten sind 1 - 3g pro Weg einfach zu wenig



Naja Lohnen ist wohl sehr relativ 25 Gold am Tag in 2h ist durch Dungeons schon möglich. Insbesondere Arah, Ascalon und UdB sind m.E. lohnenswert. Im Vergleich zu UdB Weg 1 dauert FZ Weg 1 ja immerhin ewig.


----------



## SLNC (21. Oktober 2015)

Wasn los? Das Addon kommt übermorgen und hier ist tote Hose 

Ich hab vor nem Monat wieder mit GW2 angefangen und es macht mir wieder richtig Spaß. Freu mich auf Freitag.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> Wasn los? Das Addon kommt übermorgen und hier ist tote Hose
> 
> Ich hab vor nem Monat wieder mit GW2 angefangen und es macht mir wieder richtig Spaß. Freu mich auf Freitag.



KA warum, aber mich tangiert das Addon so garnicht. Hab es mir nicht mal gekauft und werd es wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht kaufen. Ich spiel lieber bis 10 November noch die DC von Wasteland 2 und ab 10ten dann Fallout 4.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> Wasn los? Das Addon kommt übermorgen und hier ist tote Hose
> 
> Ich hab vor nem Monat wieder mit GW2 angefangen und es macht mir wieder richtig Spaß. Freu mich auf Freitag.




Was bringt das Addon schon gross Neues/Vorteile?
Das "normale" Spiel reicht mir (bis jetzt) vollkommen. Bin jedoch meist eh nurnoch im PvP unterwegs.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin nach wie vor am Abwarten... noch hab ich keinen genauen Plan, was die eigentlich Inhalte des Addons betrifft. Für nur 1 neue Klasse, diese lustigen Spezialisierungen, 1 neue PvE-Map und das bissl PvP/WvW (da bin ich am seltensten anzutreffen), ist es mir noch zu teuer. Mal davon abgesehen hab ich noch nicht mal alles, was das Grundspiel zu bieten hat, durch. Momentan also auch noch keine Langeweile.

Dafür freu ich mich aber auf das Halloween-Event, endlich wieder "Turmspringen"


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Oktober 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> Wasn los? Das Addon kommt übermorgen und hier ist tote Hose
> 
> Ich hab vor nem Monat wieder mit GW2 angefangen und es macht mir wieder richtig Spaß. Freu mich auf Freitag.



Liegt wohl daran dass das Addon maßlos überteuert ist. 
Eine neue PvE Map / Region (immer noch viel zu wenig), ein neuer PvP Modus, ne neue WvW Map und eine neue Klasse. Die WvW Map ist ganz Nett solang Anet allerdings nichts an der Balance verbessert braucht man ins WvW solang man nicht auf einem der großen WvW Server spielt überhaupt nicht zu besuchen. Die Gildenhallen könnten interessant werden das muss sich zeigen. 
Die sonstigen Anpassungen / Änderungen hätte man auch in Feature Patches bringen können bzw. hätten schon lang ein Teil des Spiels sein müssen zb. die neue WvW Gruppenansicht und die Action Kamera ist einfach ein schlechter Witz das hat in dem Spiel nichts verloren. Man hat mal wieder das Gefühl das Anet keinen wirklich Entwicklungsplan hat sondern an dem entwickeln was gerade so in den Sinn kommt.

Von den Raids erhoffe ich mir überhaupt nichts, ich glaube kaum das Anet plötzlich interessant Bosskämpfe aus dem Hut zaubert, die Marionette war ganz nett das neue Event in der Silberwüste dagegen wieder mal nur ein Witz. Wenn es Anet nicht schaft eine Gruppe aus (schätze mal) zwölf Spielern zu teilen und jedem Teil eine feste Aufgabe zu geben wird das wieder schnell auf gezerge rauslaufen.

Mir geht das Spiel nur noch auf die Nerven, wenn man sich einloggt nervt einen direkt das neue Daily System, spielt man kein PvP braucht man im Pve teilweise recht lang um drei Aufgaben abzuschließen... das alte System war deutlich besser. Das größte Problem ist allerdings weiterhin die Serverperformance, mittlerweile habe ich selbst mittags / nachts starke Lags bis hin zu "Standbildern", PvP ist nicht spielbar und daran wird sich auch mit dem Addon eher wenig ändern denke eher das die Lags schlimmer werden. Für mich bleibt Guild Wars 2 die größte Enttäuschung der letzten Jahr vor allem nach dem großen Hype den Anet damals angeworfen hat.

Ich habe ein halbes Jahr nochmal Swotor gespielt allerdings aufgrund von Zeitmangel wieder aufgehört... was soll ich sagen, das "alte" Tank / Heiler / DD System ist deutlich besser als das doch so tolle "jeder kann alles" System aus Gw2, es spielt sich deutlich taktischer und die Bosskämpfe fallen viel fordernder aus.


----------



## trigger831 (21. Oktober 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran dass das Addon maßlos überteuert ist.
> Eine neue PvE Map / Region (immer noch viel zu wenig), ein neuer PvP Modus, ne neue WvW Map und eine neue Klasse. Die WvW Map ist ganz Nett solang Anet allerdings nichts an der Balance verbessert braucht man ins WvW solang man nicht auf einem der großen WvW Server spielt überhaupt nicht zu besuchen. Die Gildenhallen könnten interessant werden das muss sich zeigen.
> Die sonstigen Anpassungen / Änderungen hätte man auch in Feature Patches bringen können bzw. hätten schon lang ein Teil des Spiels sein müssen zb. die neue WvW Gruppenansicht und die Action Kamera ist einfach ein schlechter Witz das hat in dem Spiel nichts verloren. Man hat mal wieder das Gefühl das Anet keinen wirklich Entwicklungsplan hat sondern an dem entwickeln was gerade so in den Sinn kommt.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir da fast in allen Punkten zu 100% zu. Mich stört die Serverperformance schon so ziemlich. Man läuft mit ca. 140 Fps zu nem Boss (z.B. Tequatl oder Zerschmetterer) hin und hat dann innerhalb von Sekunden locker 100 Fps weniger. Gab es bei nem anderen MMO von Blizzard nicht. Das PvP ist leider nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2015)

Früher hieß es ja mal "Spiele wie du willst", mittlerweile habe ich das ziemlich ungute Gefühl, in so manch eine Richtung "gedrückt" zu werden.

* Farm-Trains weg

* Ziemlich viele Events aus den Startgebieten abgeschafft

* Living Story plötzlich nur noch gegen Bezahlung, wenn man sich nicht mindestens alle 2 Wochen eingeloggt hat. Anfangs hieß es noch, die gibt es GRATIS nachgeliefert und keiner muss dafür nochmal extra zahlen.

* Die Dungeon-Belohnungen generft... wer hat dann noch Spass, den Aether-Pfad zu machen? Für ein paar mickrige Silber und die (RNG-)Aussicht auf guten Loot?

* Früher gab es noch viel mehr unterschiedliche Einzel-Dailies. Hätte man damals einfach gesagt "Ok, machst du 3 davon, dann wars das für den Tag, keine weitere Belohnung mehr", dann wäre die Welt auch in Ordnung gewesen. Jetzt sind es viel weniger und im PvE teilweise echt nervig, wenn man Pech in der Auslosung hat.

* Spezielle Belohnungen in Raids, die es so nirgends wo anders gibt? Fein... das ist dann quasi das Sahnehäubchen 


Klar, für die ein oder andere Änderung gibt es sicher auch nachvollziehbare Gründe. Aber bei so viel Mist in so kurzer Zeit stößt mir das auch langsam auf. Deswegen, und auch wegen dem eher schmalen Inhalt des (mir bekannten) Addons, verzichte ich vorerst auf die Erweiterung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Oktober 2015)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Stimme dir da fast in allen Punkten zu 100% zu. Mich stört die Serverperformance schon so ziemlich. Man läuft mit ca. 140 Fps zu nem Boss (z.B. Tequatl oder Zerschmetterer) hin und hat dann innerhalb von Sekunden locker 100 Fps weniger. Gab es bei nem anderen MMO von Blizzard nicht. Das PvP ist leider nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.



Die Optimierung von GW2 hinsichtlich der CPU Nutzung ist zwar immer noch eine Katastrophe aber das meinte ich nicht mal, mit passenden Settings bekommt man durch die alternativen Modelle doch ganz gute FPS in großen Kämpfen. Ich rede wirklich von Lags (verursacht durch den Server) und die habe ich sowohl in meiner Wohnung an einem Kabel Deutschland Anschluss als auch bei meinen Eltern. Auch kenne ich niemanden der damals aktiv mit mir gespielt hat der diese starken Lags nicht hatte es liegt also wirklich an den Servern. Der größte Witz war als Anet in Posts die Lags / schwache Serverperformance abstreiten wollte und die Spieler verantwortlich gemacht hat.

Im den ersten beiden Jahren habe ich ja noch gehofft das intensiv an neuem Content gearbeitet wird mittlerweile nach vier Jahren bin ich mit dem Spiel einfach durch, da wird nichts besseres mehr kommen wobei wirklich gute Dinge wie die Marionette bzw. SAB ja nicht mal mehr im Spiel sind. Man muss sich vor Augen führen das nach vier Jahren bereits das letzte Addon zu GW1 auf dem Markt war, die Spielwelt also bereits um das 2,5 fache angewachsen ist, es dutzende gute Raids und Instanzen gab, deutlich mehr PvP Content + vier neue Klassen.


----------



## trigger831 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ok, verstehe ich voll und ganz. Das habe ich auch. Vor ca. 3 Jahren hatte ich sowas auch nicht. Jetzt häuft es sich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Oktober 2015)

Gab es auch in den ersten beiden Jahren nicht. Das war meiner Meinung nach ein großer Vorteil an GW2 es lief einfach rund gerade wenn man von einem kleineren MMO kommt (Lord of the Rings Online) weiß man sowas zu schätzen.
Angefangen hat es mit der Umstellung auf die "Megaserver" ich vermute das hier auch Server abgeschaltet wurden um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Oktober 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Angefangen hat es mit der Umstellung auf die "Megaserver" ich vermute das hier auch Server abgeschaltet wurden um Kosten zu sparen.



Stellt sich dann die Frage, wie offen und ehrlich man gegenüber seinen Kunden war. Gegenüber der Community wurde ja immer verlautbart, dass man keine Server abgeschaltet hätte...


----------



## Koyote (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jungs,
habe früher viel und gerne GW2 gezockt. Habe immer mit nem Kollegen gespielt, der jetzt jedoch nichtmehr zockt. Das Addon und die neuen Spieler machen mich schon heiß wieder zu spielen. Mir fehlen aber einfach die richtigen Leute dafür und ich weiß nicht, ob sich das alleine so lohnt.

Habe 4 Charakter auf 80, einen noch nicht 80, 800 Gold, ca 600 Gold noch in Skins und eine Legy und was man eben noch so hat. 

Lohnt es sich als Einzelspieler das Spiel noch zu spielen? PvE oder sollte ich es besser nicht kaufen und einfach sein lassen?


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2015)

Also im "alten" Content kommst du im PvE alleine ziemlich gut zurecht, im neuen Content von HoT wird's unter Umständen schwieriger. Hab von den Gildies mitbekommen, dass einiges an Events alleine nicht oder nur schwer machbar ist. Vor allem die Heldenpunkte.

Falls du eine unaufdringliche Gilde suchst, die trotzdem gerne aushilft, wenn's mal eng wird, kannst du dich gerne per PM bei mir melden. Bei uns hat so ziemlich jeder das Addon, daher sind auch sehr viele von uns (momentan) in den neuen Gebieten unterwegs. Wir haben kein TS  und außer einer regelmäßigen Repräsentation gibts eigentlich keine Verpflichtungen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (29. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also im "alten" Content kommst du im PvE alleine ziemlich gut zurecht, im neuen Content von HoT wird's unter Umständen schwieriger. Hab von den Gildies mitbekommen, dass einiges an Events alleine nicht oder nur schwer machbar ist. Vor allem die Heldenpunkte.



Die meisten Heldenpunkte wurden gestern von Champion und Veteranen auf "normale" Gegner umgestellt. Sind also jetzt solo semi afk zu schaffen. Des Weiteren braucht man bei 100% Welterkundung der "alten" Welt nur 5 neue Heldenpunkte zu machen um alles freigeschaltet zu haben.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2015)

Ah ok, war gestern nicht Online (eigentlich schon seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr , momentan ein wenig stressig). Thx für die Info!


----------



## Koyote (29. Oktober 2015)

Ach man, bin so hin und her gerissen.
An dem Spiel hängen einfach so gute Erinnerungen aber hänge eben aufgrund der Pause weit hinterher und Leute zum Zocken habe ich halt auch keine mehr.
War im Gegensatz zu CS halt eben ein Casual. Nur PvE, kein Spezialist was die Fertigkeiten und Skillungen angeht, einfach Just 4 Fun erkunden, Gear farmen, Dungeons, Frak machen. Das Addon ist ja günstig, daran liegt es nicht, aber wenn ich es dann nach 10 Stunden doch net mehr spiele ärgert es mich.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2015)

Gerade dieses "Just 4 Fun"-Feeling will bei mir momentan nicht aufkommen. Daher bleibt GW2 auch erstmal aus 
Ich Verräter zocke gerade die Blade & Soul Beta .... 

@TessaKavanagh: Aber ich meld mich Ingame bei dir bis zum WE, versprochen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (30. Oktober 2015)

Habe vom Addon auch noch nicht viel gesehen, wobei mich der Release tatsächlich seit langem motiviert hat mal wieder nach der Arbeit zu spielen. Muss nur kurz die Fraktale bis Stufe 100 durchsuchten  bei Lvl 75 sind wir mittlerweile angekommen


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Muss nur kurz die Fraktale bis Stufe 100 durchsuchten  bei Lvl 75 sind wir mittlerweile angekommen


----------



## Koyote (30. Oktober 2015)

Habs mir gekauft und bin richtig zufrieden


----------

